# knitting tea party 13 november '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 13 November 15

Homestyle Macaroni and Cheese

SERVES 6

What You'll Need:

1 pound elbow macaroni 
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons butter, divided 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
4 cups milk 
4 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese 
1 cup crushed saltine crackers

What To Do:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Coat a 9- x 13-inch baking dish with cooking spray. In a large pot, cook macaroni according to package directions; drain, return macaroni to pot, and set aside.

2. Meanwhile, in a large saucepan over medium heat, melt 1/2 cup butter. Add flour, salt, and pepper; mix well. Gradually add milk, bring to a boil, and cook until smooth and thickened, stirring constantly. Add cheese and continue stirring until melted.

3. Add three-quarters of cheese sauce to macaroni; mix well. Spoon mixture into prepared baking dish and pour remaining cheese sauce evenly over top.

4. In a microwaveable bowl, melt remaining butter in microwave. Stir in crushed crackers; mix until crumbs are evenly coated. Sprinkle evenly over top of macaroni.

5. Bake uncovered 30 to 35 minutes, or until heated through.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/Homestyle-Macaroni-and-Cheese

Macaroni Tuna Skillet

SERVES 4

What You'll Need:

1 (7-1/4-ounce) package macaroni and cheese dinner mix 
1/2 cup milk 
2 tablespoons butter 
3 (6-1/2-ounce) cans tuna, drained and broken into chunks 
1 (4-ounce) can sliced mushrooms, undrained 
2 teaspoons dried parsley flakes 
1/2 teaspoon paprika 
1/2 teaspoon prepared mustard 
1 cup (1/2 pint) sour cream 
2 tablespoons dry white wine

What To Do

1. Cook macaroni from dinner mix according to package directions; drain.

2. In a large skillet, combine cooked macaroni, the cheese from the dinner mix, the milk and butter over medium heat.

3. Stir in tuna, undrained mushrooms, parsley, paprika, and mustard. Simmer, uncovered, for 5 to 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.

4. Stir in sour cream and wine then heat through and serve.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/Macaroni-Tuna-Skillet

Double Bacon Mac 'n' Cheese

SERVES 6

What You'll Need:

1 (16-ounce) package elbow macaroni 
2 (10.75-ounce) cans condensed Cheddar cheese soup 
2 cups milk 
6 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese, with 1 cup reserved for garnish 
3 tablespoons butter, melted 
1 pound bacon, cooked and crumbled, with 1/4 cup reserved for garnish 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
3/4 teaspoon black pepper 
2 scallions, thinly sliced

What To Do:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 9- x 13-inch baking dish with cooking spray.

2. Cook macaroni according to package directions; drain and place back in pot. Stir in soup, milk, cheese, butter, bacon, salt, and pepper; mix well.

3. Pour mixture into prepared baking dish and sprinkle evenly with remaining cheese, bacon, and scallions.

4. Bake 35 to 40 minutes, or until heated through and bubbly.

http://www.mrfood.com/Casseroles/Double-Bacon-Mac-and-Cheese

Yankee Doodle Macaroni Casserole

SERVES 6

What You'll Need:

1 (8-ounce) package elbow macaroni 
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded sharp Cheddar cheese 
1 small onion, finely chopped 
1 (2-ounce) jar chopped pimientos, drained 
4 slices white bread, cut into small pieces 
1 cup milk 
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter, melted 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley 
3 eggs, beaten 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon black pepper

What To Do:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat an 8-inch square baking dish with cooking spray; set aside.

2. Cook macaroni according to package directions; drain, rinse, and drain again.

3. In a large bowl, combine remaining ingredients; mix well. Add macaroni and mix until well combined then spoon mixture into prepared baking dish.

4. Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until center is set.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/Yankee-Doodle-Macaroni-Casserole

Souped Up Mac 'n' Cheese

SERVES 6

What You'll Need:

8 ounces uncooked macaroni 
1 (10-3/4-ounce) can Cheddar cheese soup, undiluted (see Note) 
1 (8-ounce) package shredded American and Cheddar cheese blend 
1/2 cup milk 
1/2 teaspoon prepared mustard 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
1 (2.8-ounce) can French fried onion rings

What To Do:

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Cook macaroni according to package directions, drain.

2. Stir together cheese soup and next 4 ingredients in a large bowl. Stir in macaroni. Spoon mixture into a lightly greased 7- x 11-inch baking dish.

3. Bake 10 minutes or until thoroughly heated. Top with French fried onion rings, and bake an additional 3 minutes.

Notes: Try nacho cheese soup in place of Cheddar cheese soup for a spicier flavor.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/Souped-Up-Mac-n-Cheese

One Pot Mac and Cheese

SERVES 4

What You'll Need:

1 pound spaghetti 
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
4 cups (1 quart) milk 
6 cups (24 ounces) shredded sharp Cheddar cheese 
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon black pepper

What To Do:

1. In a soup pot, cook spaghetti according to package directions; drain and set aside in colander.

2. In the same pot, melt butter over medium heat then stir in flour. Gradually stir in milk and cook 3 to 5 minutes, or until thickened, stirring frequently. Add cheese, dry mustard, salt, and pepper and stir for 3 to 5 minutes, or until cheese is melted.

3. Add spaghetti and cook 2 to 3 minutes, or until heated through, stirring constantly. Serve immediately.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/One-Pot-Mac-and-Cheese

Mac and Cheese Cups

YIELDS 12

What You'll Need:

12 round butter-flavored crackers 
1 (8-ounce) package elbow macaroni 
1 (10.75-ounce) can condensed Cheddar cheese soup 
1/2 cup milk 
3 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese, reserving 1/4 cup for garnish 
1 egg, lightly beaten 
1 tablespoon butter 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

What To Do:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Coat a 12-cup muffin tin with cooking spray.

2. Place a cracker in the bottom of each muffin cup and set aside.

3. Cook macaroni according to package directions; drain and return to pot. Stir in remaining ingredients, except reserved cheese. Evenly spoon mixture into muffin cups and sprinkle with reserved cheese.

4. Bake 15 to 18 minutes, or until heated through. Let sit 4 to 5 minutes then remove from muffin tin by running a knife along the edges to loosen. Serve immediately.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/Mac-and-Cheese-Cups

Pizza-Style Macaroni

SERVES 4

What You'll Need:

1 (8-ounce) package elbow macaroni, uncooked 
1 (14-ounce) jar pizza sauce 
1 (10-3/4-ounce) can Cheddar cheese soup, undiluted 
1 cup water 
1 (8-ounce) package sliced pepperoni, chopped 
1 large green bell pepper, chopped 
1 (2.25-ounce) can sliced ripe olives, drained 
2 teaspoons dried Italian seasoning 
2 cups (8 ounces) 6-cheese Italian blend shredded cheese, divided

What To Do:

1. In a large bowl, stir together first 8 ingredients; stir in 1-1/2 cups cheese. Spoon mixture into a lightly greased 4-quart slow cooker; sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup cheese.

2. Cover and cook on LOW setting 4-1/2 hours, or until macaroni is done.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/Pizza-Style-Macaroni

Company Special Mac 'n' Cheese

SERVES 6

What You'll Need:

1 pound elbow macaroni 
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons butter, divided 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
4 cups milk 
1 pound Gouda, Muenster or Havarti (semi-soft cheese with herbs), shredded 
1 cup crushed butter-flavored crackers

What To Do:
1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Coat 6 ramekins or custard cups with cooking spray and place on a baking sheet.

2. In a large pot, cook macaroni according to package directions; drain and set aside.

3. Meanwhile, in another large pot over medium heat, melt 1/2 cup butter. Add flour, salt, and pepper; mix well. Gradually add milk, bring to a boil, and cook until smooth and thickened, stirring constantly. Add cheese and continue stirring until melted. Pour macaroni into pot, mixing until well combined. Spoon into prepared ramekins.

4. In a medium bowl, melt remaining butter in microwave. Stir in crushed crackers; mix until crumbs are evenly coated. Sprinkle evenly over top of macaroni.

5. Bake uncovered 20 to 25 minutes, or until heated through.

Notes: Go to town with these by using some of the flavored cheeses that are in the market. We tested this with Rosemary and Garlic Gouda and a Monterey Jack.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/Company-Special-Mac-and-Cheese

Shrimp Mac 'n' Cheese

SERVES 6

What You'll Need:

1 pound elbow macaroni 
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon seafood seasoning (Old Bay) 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
2 cups milk 
4 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese, divided 
1 pound cooked medium-sized shrimp, cut in half

What To Do:
1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Coat a 9- x 13-inch baking dish with cooking spray.

2. Cook macaroni according to package directions; drain.

3. In a large soup pot, melt butter over medium heat. Add flour, seafood seasoning, salt, and pepper; mix well. Gradually add milk, bring to a boil, and cook until thickened, stirring constantly. Stir in 3 cups cheese until melted.

4. Add cooked macaroni and shrimp to cheese sauce and stir until thoroughly combined; pour mixture into prepared baking dish and sprinkle top with remaining cheese.

5. Bake 35 to 40 minutes, or until heated through and top is golden.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/Shrimp-Mac-n-Cheese

Mac and cheese  is there a better comfort food  served with stewed tomatoes  a meal fit for a king. Most of the time we just cook it on top of the stove and if push comes to shove we get out the boxed mac and cheese but I still prefer it baked  it does something to the flavor. I also like using two or three different cheeses in it  one of them being blue cheese  just a small crumble because it can quickly overcome the other cheeses.

Another day of sit outside in the sun type day  a bit of a cool breeze but for mid-November I will take it. Bobby says it is going to be windy starting this evening and tomorrow  gusts up to 50mph. That will certainly remove the leaves and deposit them in someone elses yard. The trees are pretty bare now  looking definitely like fall.

The wheat field back of us is a most beautiful green  I really like looking at it  makes me think of spring. Lol Im waiting for the deer to come out of the preserve and nibble at some of the shoots. They allowed bow and arrow hunting in the preserve this year  I was not a happy camper. Guess I am just not a hunter.

Harvest Pork and Butternut Squash Stew

By Kathy Kingsley
American Food Expert

Boneless pork shoulder can be tough, but when braised and simmered, as in this stew, it becomes tender and succulent. The sauce, made with curry powder and cumin, is fragrant and flavorful  and the perfect match for the butternut squash and pork. Serve the stew with some crusty bread to mop up the sauce.

Serves 6 to 8

Ingredients

2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 pounds boneless pork shoulder (Boston butt), trimmed of fat and cut into 1 1/2-inch chunks
2 large onions, diced into 1-inch pieces
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon curry powder
1 teaspoon ground cumin
2 cups chicken broth
3 tablespoons tomato paste
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 butternut squash (2 pounds), peeled, seeded, and cut into 1-inch chunks (4 cups)
3 large potatoes (1 1/2 pounds), scrubbed and diced (4 cups)
1 cup frozen green peas

Preparation

1. In a 4- to 5-quart Dutch oven or large pot, heat the oil over medium-high heat. Cook half the pork until brown on all sides. Remove with a slotted spoon to a plate. Repeat with the remaining pork.

2. Reduce the heat to medium-low. Add the onions, garlic, curry powder, and cumin to the drippings. Cook, stirring often, for 1 minute, until the onions are coated with the spices.

3. Add the broth, tomato paste, salt, and pepper. Stir to scrape up the browned bits on the bottom of the pan. Bring the mixture to a boil over high heat.

4. Return the meat to the pan and reduce the heat to low. Cover and simmer for about 1 hour, stirring occasionally.

5. Stir in the butternut squash and the potatoes. Cover and simmer for 30 to 40 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add the peas and simmer 5 minutes longer, or until the meat and vegetables are very tender and the sauce is slightly thickened. Serve hot.

Recipe Notes:  To peel the butternut squash, cut off the top and bottom ends, then halve lengthwise. Use a large spoon to scrape out the seeds and fibers. Place cut side down and cut off the outer skin with a sharp knife.  One of the major hurdles to preparing winter squash, such as butternut, is cutting it in half. You can always use a heavy chefs knife or a cleaver and exert some pressure. An easier method is to partially bake the whole squash until it is soft enough to yield easily to a knife. Place the squash in a 350°F oven for 15 to 20 minutes, or until the skin is easily broken by pressing with a thumbnail.
Remove the squash and cut as directed.

http://americanfood.about.com/od/classicchowdersandstews/r/

Some time ago we were discussing dumplings and I found these recipes all bunched together  I hope you try at least one of them.

Best Austrian Recipes For Sweet and Savoury Knodel

Knoedel (or Knodel) appear in many Austrian recipes, either as a stand-alone meal or a side dish.

Most of the dumplings originate from the former crownlands of the Austro-Hungarian Empire, Bohemia and Moravia (todays Czech Republic), and from Germany. The original Knedlicki were introduced in Austria by the many Bohemian and Moravian cooks and nannies who used to work in bourgeois Viennese households.

The dumpling recipes below are based on 4 people. Most of them are easy to prepare. Alternatively, Austrian supermarkets offer great ready made mixtures for all the different Knodel.

Savoury Dumpling Recipes

Semmelknödel

Soft but solid in texture, this dumplings recipe is based on old bread rolls. It derives its taste from chopped onions and parsley. We usually eat them with roast pork (Schweinsbraten), gulash, deer stew, lentils or mushroom ragout. If you mix finely chopped smoked meat into the mass, you will get Tirolerknödel, a tasty stand-alone dish.

Ingredients:

6 old bread rolls (equals about 300 gr)
60 gr vegetable oil, lard or butter
50 gr flour
300 to 400 ml milk
2 eggs
1 onion
50 gr parsley
salt

Ingredients

1) Cut the bread rolls into small cubes and fry them in fat together with the finely chopped onion and parsley until crispy.

2) Whisk milk, eggs and salt, pour them over the bread rolls, onion and parsley until the rolls absorb the liquid.

3) Add just enough flour to create a sticky mixture, if needed, and mix well

4) Form round dumplings with your hands, put them in boiling salt water and let them simmer for around 10 minutes

My tip: Boil one test dumpling to find out whether additional flour is needed for the remaining mixture.

Serviettenknödel

Serviettenknödel is one of the German dumpling recipes and similar to Semmelknödel. They are shaped into a long roll and boiled using a cotton or linen napkin (Serviette). Today, people also use strong cling film which can be cut open after boiling. The Knodel are used as a side dish much like the Semmelknödel.

Ingredients:

6 old bread rolls (equals about 300 gr)
80 + 30 gr butter, and a little butter for the napkin
30 gr breadcrumbs
125 ml milk
2 to 3 eggs
salt

Directions

1) Cut the old bread rolls into small cubes

2) Whisk eggs with milk, 80 gr melted butter and salt and pour the mixture over the bread rolls

3) Coat a cotton or linen napkin with butter

4) When the bread rolls have absorbed the liquid, bind the mixture into the buttered napkin and form a long shaped dumpling

5) Bring salt water to the boil and let the mixture in the napkin simmer for around 45 minutes

6) Take the dumpling out of the napkin and slice it using a knife

7) Fry the breadcrumbs with 30 gr butter

8) Sprinkle the roasted breadcrumbs over the dumpling slices before serving them

Erdäpfelknödel

This dumplings recipe is one of the easiest for potato dumplings, which taste a little like Italian gnocchi. Potato dumpling recipes are heavier in texture than bread or soft cheese dumplings. They are a great side dish with roast duck or goose, but also with roast pork.

Ingredients:

1 kg baking potatoes
200 gr flour
70 gr semolina
40 gr butter
1 egg yolk
nutmeg
salt

Directions

1) boil the potatoes and pass them through a potato press while still hot

2) Mix the flour, semolina, a pinch of nutmeg, salt and the egg yolk to make a dough

3) Create golf-ball sized dumplings with your hands

4) Put the dumplings in boiling saltwater and let them simmer for 15 to 20 minutes

5) Take the dumplings out of the water and serve immediately

Tiroler Speckknödel

The bacon dumplings recipe from the Tyrol is another meaty version of dumpling recipes. They mix old rolls with finely chopped smoked bacon, onions and parsley, which creates a fantastic flavour. The Tiroler Speckknödel are eaten as a solid ingredient with clear soups (use small dumplings). They can be sliced and pan-fried and eaten with leafy green salad, white sour cabbage or lentils.

Ingredients:

6 old bread rolls (equals about 300 gr)
125 gr smoked bacon cut in small cubes
1 small chopped onion
1 tble spoon finely chopped parsley
50 gr butter
250 ml milk
2 eggs
flour as needed
salt

Directions

1) Cut the bread rolls in small cubes.

2) Whisk the eggs with milk and salt

3) Pour the mixture over the bread rolls and let them absorb the liquid for 30 minutes

4) Fry the onion in butter until golden

5) Add the cubes of bacon, the fried onion, parsley and just enough flour to create a not too soft dough

6) Form 10 dumplings out of the mixture

7) Put the dumplings in boiling salt water and let them simmer for around 15 minutes

8) Serve with lettuce or white cabbage (Sauerkraut)

My tip: Fry slices of left over dumplings in the pan. Tastes also great if you fry them with eggs. Serve with green leafy salad.

Fleischknödel

This is one of the best recycling dumpling recipes for a stand-alone dumpling dish if you have left over roast meat, minced meat or sausages.

Ingredients:

500 gr flour
200 gr meat, minced meat or sausage
50 + 20 gr vegetable oil, lard or butter
30 gr breadcrumbs
half an onion
parsley
625 ml water
salt

Directions

1) Salt the flour, scald with boiling water and form a dough

2) Using a spoon, cut equally sized pieces out of the dough

3) Press each of the pieces apart on a surface covered with flour

4) For the filling: Finely chop the meat or sausages and mix them with finely chopped fried onion and parsley

5) Put one or two tablespoons of the meat in the middle of each piece of dough

6) Form dumplings by closing the meat filling with the dough

7) Put the dumplings in boiling salt water and simmer for around 10 minutes

8) Fry the breadcrumbs in a little fat

9) Sprinkle the dumplings with the fried breadcrumbs just before serving them

Sweet Dumpling Recipes

Plum, apricot, cherry or strawberry dumplings

Our classic sweet dumpling recipes are based on potatoes or soft cheese, flour and sugar. Soft cheese dumplings are very fluffy. They taste lovely when they are eaten plain, with compote, breadcrumbs fried in butter and cinnamon. Alternatively, they are filled with different types of fruit, such as apricots, plums or strawberries. The Viennese ice cream parlour Eissalon am Schwedenplatz is not least famous for its apricot ice cream dumplings.

Ingredients:

1 kg potatoes
500 gr fresh fruit
270 gr flour
50 gr breadcrumbs
30 gr semolina
60 gr vegetable oil, lard or butter
80 gr butter
1 egg
salt
sugar to sprinkle

Directions

1) Boil the potatoes, peel them while hot and pass them through a potato press (or crush them with a rolling pin)

2) Add 60 gr oil, lard or butter, flour, egg and semolina and quickly form a smooth dough (dont knead forever as this makes the dough loose texture)

3) Create a long roll out of the dough, and cut in thumb thick slices

4) Press each slice apart and cover one piece of fruit in it, then form a dumpling with your hands. Just use enough dough to firmly cover the fruit

5) Put the dumplings into boiling salt water and let them simmer on low heat for 5 minutes

6) Fry the breadcrumbs in 80 gr butter

7) Take the dumplings out, roll them in the fried breadcrumbs, sprinkle with sugar and serve immediately

Cheesecake semolina apricot dumplings

Ingredients:

500 gr soft cheese (ricotta)
300 gr flour
120 gr butter
8 to 10 apricots
2 eggs
salt
peel of unwaxed lemon

For the fried breadcrumbs: 30 gr breadcrumbs, 30 gr butter

30 gr icing sugar

Directions

1) Whisk butter, lemon peel and a pinch of salt until foamy

2) Add the eggs one by one

3) Add soft cheese and flour until you create a smooth dough

4) Let the dough rest for 15 minutes

5) Cover each of the washed apricots in a layer of dough, just enough to close them in, and form dumplings with your hands

6) Put them in boiling salt water and let them simmer for around 15 minutes

7) Fry the breadcrumbs in the butter

8) Sprinkle the dumplings with fried breadcrumbs and icing sugar just before serving them

My tip: As a variation of fruit dumpling recipes, you can replace the apricots with nougat balls (for best results use Lindts Lindor nougat balls), which melt into chocolate sauce once you slice up the dumplings. Vienna restaurant Motto usually serves them with warm strawberry compote! Alternatively, you can create golf-ball sized unfilled dumplings and serve them with fruit compote.

Germknödel

Yeast dumplings are the Big Mac among Austrian knodel. They are rich and filling reward food and their gigantic size inspires awe.Germknödel come tossed with a black and white mixture of poppy seeds and caster sugar, and are surrounded by a mellow puddle of melted butter, or vanilla sauce. They are filled with Powidl, traditional plum jam of Bohemian origin. Yeast dumplings are high carbohydrate food and very popular at Austrian ski resorts.

Yeast dumpling recipes are for experienced cooks. It also shows that this knodel is slow food. It takes around 2 to 2.5 hours to prepare them (think of the reward!)

Ingredients:

250 gr plain flour; plus a little flour to cover the work surface
120 ml milk
12 gr yeast
200 gr (melted) butter to sprinkle; plus 3 tble spoons of (melted) butter
1 egg
1 egg yolk
pinch of salt
1 tble spoon crystalized sugar
120 gr plum jam (Powidl)
100gr icing sugar
100 gr grated grey poppy seeds

Directions

1) Dissolve the yeast in luke warm milk

2) Add 4 tble spoons of flour, the crystal sugar and a pinch of salt
3) Mix well, sprinkle with a little flour and let the dough extend until it doubles in size (in the oven on 40 degrees Celsius, with door left ajar)

4) Add melted butter, remaining flour, egg and egg yolk and form a smooth dough

5) Let the dough extend further for 30 to 40 minutes

6) Fold the dough together on a work surfaced topped with a little flour

7) Let the dough rest for 5 minutes and then roll out until 5 mm thick

8) Cut the dough in 5 x 5 cm large square shapes

9) Wet the margins with a little water

10) Put some plum jam in the middle of each square, close the dough around the jam and form dumplings

11) Put the dumplings on a board covered with a little flour, cover them with a tea towel and let them rest for 30 minutes

12) Boil water in a large spacious pan and add the dumplings (you may need to do this in two turns)

13) Let the water boil up once and then let the dumplings simmer under firmly closed lid for 15 minutes

14) Within this time period, turn the dumplings upside down after 10 minutes and let them simmer for the remaining time

15) Take the dumplings out of the water and immediately pierce them with a tooth pick or a long skewer stick, to prevent the dumplings from collapsing

16) For the poppy seed mixture: Mix the poppy seeds with the icing sugar and sprinkle it over the dumplings. Generously pour the melted butter over the dumplings and serve immediately.
http://www.vienna-unwrapped.com/austrian-food/dumpling-recipes/

Im not too sure anyone will make these  I think you should  think of the presentation.

Nutty Wild Rice and Shredded Brussels Sprout Stuffed Mini Pumpkins

Makes 6-8

Ingredients

1 1/4 cups uncooked wild rice
2 1/2 cups water
6-8 mini pumpkins
2 tablespoons olive oil
3/4 pound (about 2 cups) brussels sprouts, halved and then shredded
2 tablespoons fresh thyme, chopped
1 cup raw pecans, chopped
1/4 apple cider
1 cup dried cranberries
salt + pepper, to taste
1 cup manchego cheese, shredded (optional)

Instructions

1. In a large sauce pot, bring the water to a boil, add the wild rice. Cover and cook over low heat for 35-45 minutes or until the water is gone and the rice is fluffy. Note that wild rice takes longer to cook than traditional rice. If yours still seem hard after 45 minutes, add 1/2 cup more water and cook over low heat for another 15-20 minutes.

2. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

3. Slice the tops of your mini pumpkins and scoop out the seeds (reserve the seeds for roasting and then topping the dish if desired). Place the pumpkins on a baking sheet and rub each with a little olive oil, salt + pepper. Roast for 15-20 minutes or until the pumpkins are just tender.

4. Meanwhile, heat a large skillet over medium heat and add a drizzle of olive oil. Add the brussels sprouts in a single layer and season with salt + pepper. Let sit 1 minute then stir. Continue to cook for another 8-10 minutes, until tender and caramelized. Stir in the thyme, pecans and cider, cook another 5 minutes. Remove from the heat and add the wild rice (there should be around 3 cups of wild rice). Stir in the cranberries, and manchego cheese.

5. Arrange the pumpkins in a large baking dish and stuff each pumpkin with the wild rice mixture. If desired, sprinkle the top of each pumpkin with a little manchego cheese.

6. Place in the oven and bake for 10-20 minutes or until the pumpkins are soft and the wild rice has heated through. Serve hot!

* These can be assembled up to 4 days in advance and stored in the fridge until ready to bake.

Almost too cute to eatbut not really.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/nutty-wild-rice-and-shredded-brussels-sprout-stuffed-mini-pumpkins/

Uncle Franks Southern Green Beans - Paleo BY HARPER

Serves 4

Ingredients

2 pounds green beans, ends trimmed and longer beans snapped in half
4 ounces bacon, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
4 cups water
3 tbsp olive oil
1 1/3 tbsp red wine vinegar
salt, pepper to taste

Instructions

1. In a large pot add the beans, 1/3 tablespoon of red wine vinegar and water, and cover and bring to boil.

2. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for 45 - 60 minutes or until done. Drain the beans and set aside.

3. In the same pot brown and crisp bacon. Add the garlic and cook for 30 seconds. Sprinkle the beans with bacon and garlic.

4. Drizzle with olive oil and red wine vinegar, season with salt and pepper to taste and gently toss. 
http://paleogrubs.com/southern-green-beans

Roasted Cauliflower Soup

SERVINGS 8

Ingredients

1 large head cauliflower (3 pounds), cut into flowerets (10 cups)
1 large onion, sliced
2 cloves garlic, each halved
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 cans (14.5 ounces each) chicken broth
1 cup water
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme
1 cup half-and-half
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400 degrees F. In large roasting pan, toss cauliflower, onion slices and garlic with olive oil.

2. Roast in 400 degree F oven for 30 minutes, stirring after 15 minutes.

3. In large saucepan, combine roasted cauliflower mixture, chicken broth, water, bay leaf and thyme. Cover; bring to boiling. Reduce heat; simmer, covered, 20 minutes.

4. Discard bay leaf. In blender or food processor, puree soup in batches. Return soup to saucepan. Stir in half-and-half, salt and pepper; gently heat. Makes 8 servings.

Nutrition information: Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 98, Fat, total (g) 9, chol. (mg) 13, sat. fat (g) 3, carb. (g) 4, fiber (g) 1, pro. (g) 2, sodium (mg) 741, Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.recipe.com/roasted-cauliflower-soup

My computer has been giving me fits this week  outlook express has been anything but express. Today is the first day it has not cancelled out on me when I tried to go through my email. The format is screwed up and I am super provoked. So much that I will take it to Ron on Monday after my doctor appointment. I think the whole thing needs tuned up again.

My Word program kept closing which of course puts all my documents in a holding file which means I have to bring them back out and format them. Just added work.

Grumble grumble  it really isnt so bad  this has just been one of those weeks  its gone before I realized it had started  that has been happening a lot lately. I do need to change my calendar.

Slow Cooker Beef and Cabbage Stew (Paleo) 
BY HARPER

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 medium head of cabbage, sliced
2 pounds chuck roast, cut into 1-inch pieces
6 medium carrots, cut into 1 inch pieces
1 medium onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 medium tomatoes, chopped
1 tsp salt
½ tsp black pepper
1 tsp paprika
½ tsp chili flakes
1 tbsp Paleo approved store-bought or homemade pickling spice
2 cups homemade beef stock or water
2 tbsp chopped fresh parsley, plus extra for garnishing

Instructions

1. In a large Dutch oven or slow cooker place the beef cubes, onion, garlic and carrots. Top with sliced cabbage, tomato and parsley.

2. In a small bowl combine the beef soup, salt, pepper, paprika, chili flakes and pickling spice. Pour over the meat and veggies.

3. Cover with a lid and cook for 6-8 hours on low or 4 hours on high. Remove the lid, stir and adjust the taste with more salt if necessary. Garnish with chopped parsley and serve.

http://paleogrubs.com/slow-cooker-beef-and-cabbage-stew

Garlic Parmesan Polenta

Total Cost: $0.93
Cost Per Serving: $0.16
Serves: 6 slices

Ingredients

1 cup yellow cornmeal $0.21
3.5 cups water $0.00
¾ tsp salt $0,05
2 Tbsp butter $0.26
¼ cup grated Parmesan $0.35
¼ tsp garlic powder
1 Tbsp canola or vegetable oil $0.04

Instructions

1. Add the water and salt to a sauce pot and bring to a boil over high heat.

2. Once boiling, add the polenta while continuously whisking to prevent lumps. Turn the heat down to low and let simmer until thickened (this will depend on the type of cornmeal you have--mine only took about two minutes).

3. Once thickened, stir in the butter, grated Parmesan, and garlic powder until smooth. Serve warm, or spread the mixture out into a square or round casserole dish and let cool in the refrigerator, uncovered, until solid.

4. Slice the solid polenta. Add a small amount of canola or vegetable oil to a non-stick skillet and warm over medium heat. Once the oil is hot and glistening, but not smoking, add the polenta slices and cook until golden on each side. Add more oil as needed to fry the remaining slices.

Notes: Only fry as many slices as you plan to eat at the moment. The slices are best when fried just before serving.

www.budgetbytes.com

SAUSAGE AND PEPPERONI PIZZA BOMBS Recipe by Half Baked Harvest

Servings 8

These cheesy and spicy little pizza bombs are heavy on the fillings but made so easily!

INGREDIENTS

1 can (16.3 ounce) Pillsbury Grands! refrigerated biscuits 
2 cups Muir Glen organic tomato basil pasta sauce 
8 ounces shredded mozzarella cheese 
4 ounces shredded provolone cheese 
1/2 pound cooked ground Italian Sausage 
8 pepperoni slices 
1 jalapeño, sliced 
1 egg, beaten 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 tablespoon dried oregano 
Kosher salt

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 375ºF. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. Pop open the can of biscuits.

3. Working on a floured surface, and with one biscuit at a time, roll each biscuit out into a flattened disk.

4. Spread each biscuit with a little pasta sauce, leaving a 1/2-inch border around the edges of the biscuit.

5. Evenly divide the mozzarella and provolone among each biscuit round, sprinkling the cheese right on top of the pasta sauce.

6. Top the cheese with equal amounts of cooked sausage and then add a pepperoni to each biscuit. Top off with a jalapeno slice.

7. Working with one biscuit at time, pull the edges up and over the filling, pinching the dough together at the seams. Place the biscuit, seam side down, onto the prepared baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining biscuits.

8. In a small bowl, combine the parmesan, garlic powder and oregano.

9. Brush each pizza bomb with the beaten egg and then sprinkle with the parmesan-spice mixture.

10. Finally, sprinkle each pizza bomb with kosher salt.

11. Bake in the preheated oven for 20-25 minutes or until lightly golden on top.

12. Serve with more Muir Glen organic tomato basil pasta sauce on the side for dipping.

13. Bake until the cheese is melted and the pizza bombs are golden brown on top.

14. Serve with more Muir Glen Pasta Sauce, and dig in!

EXPERT TIPS: These can be prepped in advanced and refrigerated until ready to bake. When ready to bake, remove the bombs from the fridge while you preheat the oven. Bake as directed. Once the Pizza Bombs have been cooked, you can then freeze them. To reheat just bake the pizza bombs in a 350ºF oven for 15-20 minutes or until warmed throughout.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/sausage-and-pepperoni-pizza-bombs

Pepperoni Chicken
by Ree

4 Servings

Ingredients

2 whole Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breasts
Salt And Pepper, to taste
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
2 Tablespoons Butter
3 cups Good Marinara Sauce
1 package (3.5 Ounces) Pepperoni Slices
4 slices Mozzarella Cheese
Fresh Parsley, Minced
Salad Or Cooked Pasta, For Serving

Directions

1. Use a sharp knife to slice both chicken breasts in half through the middle, so that you wind up with four thinner chicken cutlets. Season with salt and pepper.

2. Heat a heavy skillet over medium to medium-high heat and add the butter and olive oil. Cook the chicken until it has nice color on the outside and is cooked through, about 2 1/2 minutes per side. Remove the chicken to a plate. Pour the marinara sauce into the pan and stir to heat through.

3. Nestle the chicken cutlets in the sauce, the arrange pepperoni slices over the top of each one. Lay a mozzarella slice on top, then cover the skillet with a lid and cook for 2 to 3 minutes, until the cheese is melted. Sprinkle with parsley.

4. Serve immediately with a side salad, or over pasta, with marinara spooned over the top.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/pepperoni-chicken

Sweet Potato Hash Recipe

Ingredients

3 medium yams or sweet potatoes
3-5 teaspoons harissa paste
Salt and pepper to taste
6 eggs  poached or fried
2-3 Merguez sausages or chorizo
½ onion, sliced
Cilantro leaves
Directions

1. Heat oven to 400°.

2. Dice yams in half inch dice  toss with harissa paste  salt and pepper to taste

3. place on baking sheet

4. Stir after fifteen minutes  check again in ten minutes  roast until crisp and tender

5. while roasting saute sausage and onions.

6. poach or fry your eggs  salt and pepper  set aside

7. Remove sweet potato hash from oven

8. Fold into skillet along with onions and sausage  mix.

9. gently place eggs on top

10. Garnish with fresh cilantro

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/sweet-potato-recipes

TURKEY AND VEGETABLE CHILI

Serve with sour cream, shredded cheese, corn bread, or tortilla chips!

Author: Show Me the Yummy
Serves: 8

Ingredients

1 T olive oil
1 T butter
1 lb ground turkey
1 onion, chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 celery stalks, chopped
1 red pepper, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
2 carrots, chopped
2 zucchini, chopped
½ teaspoon cumin
1 tablespoon chili powder
½ teaspoon chili flakes
½ teaspoon salt
4 cups chicken broth
2 teaspoons tomato paste
1 can crushed tomatoes (28 oz)
1 can kidney beans, drained
1 can corn, drained
Sour cream, optional for topping - but highly recommended
Shredded cheese, optional for topping
Tortilla chips/corn bread, etc. optional for topping

Instructions

1) Chop an onion, celery, red pepper, green pepper, carrots, zucchini and mince a couple cloves of garlic. You can place the onion, celery, peppers, carrots, and garlic into one bowl after they're chopped, but keep the zucchini separate, because you add that to the soup later!

2) Now that the veggies are chopped, measure out your oil, butter, spices, chicken broth, tomato paste, crushed tomatoes, beans and corn.

3) Start by heating some oil in a large soup pot over medium heat. Once hot, add in ground turkey and cook until no pink remains. This should only take a few minutes.

4) Next, add in some unsalted butter and the onion, celery, pepper, carrot, and garlic. Saute for about 5 minutes and then add in your spices - cumin, chili powder, chili flakes, and salt. Cook for two more minutes.

5) Then add in some chicken broth, crushed tomatoes, and tomato paste. Bring this to a boil, reduce the heat, cover, lower your heat and simmer for 30 minutes.

6) At about 15 minutes, season with just a touch of salt. Don't forget to put the lid back on!

7) After the 30 minutes is up, add in the beans, corn and zucchini, recover, and simmer for 15 more minutes. Now, re-taste and re-season if necessary!

8) Serve with sour cream, shredded cheese, corn bread, or tortilla chips!

http://showmetheyummy.com/turkey-and-vegetable-chili/

Romagna Roast Potatoes

From The Italian Country Table

Countrywomen in Romagna used to bake these potatoes each week along with their homemade bread. Cloaked in olive oil and flavored with bits of cured pork, rosemary, garlic and tomatoes, the potatoes roasted near the opening of the big bread ovens, where the women could easily turn and baste them with the pan juices. The feast of the day was the crusty potatoes, fresh-baked bread, and homemade wine. Not a bad idea today, but these roasted potatoes are good with nearly everything  from a green salad to chicken to seafood.

Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

Extra-virgin olive oil
2 1/2 to 3 pounds medium Yellow Finn or red-skinned potatoes
2 thick slices (about 2 ounces) cotechino sausage, soppressata, or pancetta, chopped
Leaves from a 6-inch branch fresh rosemary
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 cups halved cherry tomatoes
6 cloves garlic, coarsely chopped

Directions

1) Preheat the oven to 425 degrees.

2) Generously oil a large shallow baking pan (such as a half-sheet pan or broiler pan).

3) Cut the potatoes in half or into quarters and place them in the pan, rolling the pieces around to coat with oil, ending cut side up. Make sure they are in a single layer and barely touching.

4) Drizzle the potatoes with another tablespoon of oil, then sprinkle with the cured meat, rosemary, and salt and pepper.

5) Roast 30 minutes, turning once or twice.

6) Blend in the tomatoes and garlic. Roast about another 40 minutes, basting with the pan juices and turning for even browning.

7) Once the potatoes are crisp and easily pierced with a knife, theyre done. Serve them hot or warm.

www.thesplendidtable.com

Rustic Bread Stuffing with Fennel and Pine Nuts

If we made this again, we'd definitely tear our bread into even smaller pieces. The instruction is for "bite-size" -- we could go smaller. And we'd amp up the fennel. There's fennel bulb plus ground fennel seed in here -- we'd give it a bit more of both.

Servings: 6 to 8

INGREDIENTS

6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 baguette (10 ounces each), bottom crust and ends trimmed and discarded
2 cups chicken broth
1 fennel bulb, stalks discarded, bulb halved, cored, and cut into ½-inch pieces
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
2 large onion, cut into ½-inch pieces
1 1/2 tablespoons chopped fresh rosemary
1 garlic clove, minced
1/2 teaspoon ground fennel
3 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1/4 cup pine nut, toasted

DIRECTIONS

Baguettes from the bakery section of the supermarket, which have a slightly soft crust, work well in this recipe. The weight should be listed on the wrapper. To make the stuffing ahead, wrap it with plastic wrap immediately after transferring it to the baking dish, and refrigerate it for up to 24 hours. Add 5 minutes to the baking time.

1. Adjust oven rack to upper-middle position and heat oven to 450 degrees. Grease 13 by 9-inch baking dish with 1 tablespoon oil and set aside.

2. Tear baguettes into bite-size pieces (you should have about 12 cups) and spread into even layer on rimmed baking sheet. Drizzle with 3 tablespoons oil and toss with spatula until oil is well distributed.

3. Toast in oven for 5 minutes. Stir bread, then continue to toast until edges are lightly browned and crisped, about 5 minutes longer. Transfer sheet to wire rack. Drizzle broth over bread and stir to combine.

4. Melt remaining 2 tablespoons oil in 10-inch skillet over medium heat. Add fennel, salt, and pepper. Cook, stirring frequently, until fennel begins to soften, 3 to 5 minutes.

5. Add onions and cook until vegetables are soft but not browned, about 8 minutes. Add rosemary, garlic, and ground fennel and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute.

6. Add vegetable mixture to bread and toss with spatula until well combined.

7. Transfer stuffing mixture to prepared dish and spread into even layer.

8. Bake for 20 minutes. Stir with spatula, turning crisp edges into middle, and spread into even layer. Continue to bake until top is crisp and brown, about 10 minutes longer.

9. Stir in parsley, sprinkle with pine nuts, and serve.

www.thebittenwork.com

I apologize for the name of the following recipe  but I did think they sounded good.

Atomic Buffalo Turd Jalapeno Poppers 
Author: Steve Cylka 
Recipe type: Appetizer 
Serves: 20 ABTs

Ingredients

10 jalapeno peppers 
10 bacon slices, cut in half 
10 mini sausages or smokies (or 20 if they are very small) 
1 cup cream cheese 
1 cup grated Monterey jack 
1 tsp chipotle or chili powder 
2 shallots, minced

Instructions

1. Slice the jalapenos lengthwise. Using a spoon, remove the seeds and membrane. If using bell peppers, quarter them after they are seeded.

2. Mix the cream cheese, monterey jack, chipotle powder and minced shallots. Fill the hollowed out portion of the peppers with the cheese mixture.

3. Place the smokie on top of the cream cheese. Wrap the half slice of bacon around the jalapeno. If the bacon is not staying tightly wrapped, it may be necessary to use a toothpick to hold it in place.

4. Smoke the ABTs in the smoker, set at 225F, for 2-3 hours, or until the bacon is browned
Notes: To cook on the grill: Cook on a medium heat grill until the jalapeno is tender and the bacon is browned. Keep the lid covered while cooking. To cook in the oven: Bake the ABT's in the oven, set at 425F, for 20-30 minutes or until the bacon is browned.

http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2012/03/atomic-buffalo-turd-jalapeno-poppers-aka-a-b-t/

In the same vein as the above recipe another appetizer recipe.

Fried Pickles

Ingredients:
2 Cups of All-Purpose Flour
1/2 Teaspoon of Salt
1/4 Teaspoon of Cayenne Pepper or Black Pepper (More or Less to Taste)
2 Eggs
1 Cup of Milk
Vegetable Oil (for frying)
Ranch or Hot Sauce for Dipping
Directions:

1) Drain pickles and blot with paper towel to remove excess moisture.

2) In a bowl, combine flour, salt and pepper. I use cayenne pepper, but if you prefer things less spicy I would substitute black pepper. Separate mix into two bowls.

3) In a separate bowl, combine eggs and milk. Mix well.

4) Dip each pickle chip in flour, the egg, the flour mixture.

5) In a skillet or deep fryer, heat oil to 375 degrees. Depending on your skillet size, add a few pickles at a time. Fry approximately 3 minutes turning once. Fry until a light golden brown.

6) Drain fried pickles on a plate lined with paper towels.

7) Serve with Ranch and Hot Sauce

http://livingchiconthecheap.com/fried-pickles

doesnt this recipe sound delicious  the picture is even better.

Maple Roasted Dutch Carrots With Garlicky Carrot Top Hummus BY SNEH

Dutch carrots are not only beautiful but have the potential to provide a complete meal by utilizing the root vegetable and the fresh green tops. This easy and flavour packed vegan dish consists of sweet maple roasted baby carrots served on a bed of garlic heavy carrot top hummus. Delicious!

Author: Sneh Roy
Cuisine: Vegan, Gluten Free, Mediterranean
Serves: 4-6

INGREDIENTS

For the carrots

2 bunches Dutch carrots, tops trimmed (about 16)
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon sea salt flakes
1½ tablespoons maple syrup
1 teaspoon balsamic vinegar

For the hummus

150g Dutch carrot top greens
3 large garlic cloves
1 (400g) can chickpeas, rinsed and drained
2 tablespoons tahini
juice of ½ small lemon
½ teaspoon sea salt flakes
1 teaspoon ground cumin
70ml olive oil (mild flavour)

To serve

handful of hazelnuts, toasted
1 teaspoon sesame seeds
freshly ground black pepper
drizzle of extra virgin olive oil
a tablespoon of chopped carrot greens

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Wash carrots thoroughly. In a large bowl, combine carrots with olive oil, cinnamon, salt, maple syrup and balsamic. Mix well. Pre-heat oven to 180C convection/ 170C fan-forced. Line a rimmed baking tray with baking paper. Place carrots on prepared tray. Bake in pre-heated oven for approximately 30 minutes until carrots are just tender and starting to brown. Remove from oven.

2. Wash the carrot greens thoroughly. Many bunches often have residual dirt and sandy particles. I give my greens a quick soak in a large basin filled with cold water and a tablespoon of white vinegar. I then rinse them several times to remove the grime. This is essential because if the grime isn't removed, your hummus can be gritty.

3. Place washed carrot greens and all other hummus ingredients in a food processor and process to a smooth consistency.

4. To serve, spread hummus on a large platter. Top with baked carrots and hazelnuts. Sprinkle sesame seeds, black pepper and chopped carrot greens. Finish with a drizzle of olive oil.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/maple-roasted-dutch-carrots-with-garlicky-carrot-top-hummus-nose-to-tail-veggies/

Now this recipe you could serve your guests on thanksgiving morning and not fill them up so they are not too full for dinner.

STOVE TOP Tomato-Basil Stuffin' Egg Muffin

Recipe by Kraft

6 servings

What happens when you press stuffing into a muffin pan? You get 12 tasty little cups to hold your baked tomato-basil eggs!

Ingredients

1 pkg. (6 oz.) STOVE TOP Stuffing Mix for Chicken 
1 small tomato, chopped 
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil 
7 eggs 
1/2 cup KRAFT Shredded Mozzarella Cheese

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400ºF.

2. Prepare stuffing as directed on package; cool 5 min.

3. Press 1/4 cup stuffing onto bottom and up side of each 12 muffin pan cups sprayed with cooking spray, forming 1/4-inch rim around top of each; fill with tomatoes. Sprinkle with basil.

4. Beat eggs in measuring cup; pour over stuffing cups. Top with cheese.

5.	Bake 20 min. or until centers are set. Let stand 5 min. before serving.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/stove-top-tomato-basil-stuffin-egg-muffin

Man shall not live by bread along - - - but when you have bread recipes like these how can you not?

Rosemary Coconut Savoury Bread  Nut Free

Ingredients

4 eggs
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup coconut milk
1 teaspoon freshly ground rosemary
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon coarse sea salt
1/3 cup flaxmeal
3/4 cup coconut flour

Process

1. Preheat oven to 180C (350F).

2. In a bowl, beat with a hand mixer the eggs, olive oil, coconut milk, and rosemary until smooth.

3. Add the flaxmeal, soda and sea salt and mix well.

4. Add the coconut flour and mix well. By now, the mixture is rather dry.

5. Bake for 45 minutes, or until an inserted toothpick comes out clean.

www.thesaffrongirl.com

Paleo Sandwich Bread

Yield: 1 loaf (15 slices)

Ingredients

3/4 cup soaked almond butter, smooth (store bought works fine too) 
6 pastured eggs 
2 tbsp honey 
1/4 cup coconut oil, melted 
1/2 tsp apple cider vinegar 
1/4 cup ground golden flax 
3 tbsp coconut flour 
1 tsp baking soda 
1/2 tsp sea salt

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Line an 8 x 4" loaf pan with parchment, grease well with coconut oil.

2. In a large bowl, blend the almond butter, eggs, honey, coconut oil and apple cider vinegar with an immersion blender.

3. In a separate bowl, combine the flax, coconut flour, baking soda and sea salt. Mix the dry into the wet, pour into the greased and lined loaf pan and bake for 35-40 minutes.

4. Remove from oven and allow to cool in pan 10 minutes. Remove from pan by pulling up on the parchment. Set on wire rack to cool completely.

5. Store in an airtight container at room temperature for 3-4 days, in the fridge for 7-10 days or in the freezer for a month or so.

Notes: * To make soaked almond butter, fill a bowl with the amount of raw almonds you want to make into almond butter, cover with cold water to 2" above the almonds. Leave for 24 hours. Dry in an oven at the lowest setting until dry (at 170°F this takes about two hours). 
Based on slicing the loaf into 15 slices (the average number I got), each slice contains: 159 calories, 13.2 g fat (4.4 saturated), 65 mg cholesterol, 175 mg sodium, 6 g carbohydrates, 1.5 g fibre, 2.5 g sugars, 5.5 g protein

http://guiltykitchen.com/2013/04/15/paleo-sandwich-bread/#ixzz3r3qp9yzs

QUICK PALEO ENGLISH MUFFINS

Author: Stacey
Recipe type: Paleo, grain free, gluten free, low carb
Cuisine: Low Carb Paleo
Serves: 1

Ingredients

1 Egg, beaten
1 Tbsp Milk of Choice: unsweetened Coconut Milk or Almond Milk, or organic half and half.
1 Tbsp Coconut Flour, where to buy coconut flour
½ Tbsp Melted grass Fed Butter or Coconut Oil, melted
⅛ Tsp Baking Soda mixed with ¼ Tsp Apple Cider Vinegar in separate pinch bowl ( this replaces baking powder), or can use ½ tsp baking powder
⅛ Tsp GF Vanilla Extract * optional, I omit if I'm making something savory like an egg sandwich.
¼ Tsp Honey or ( 6 drops liquid Stevia for low carb) * Optional, can omit sweetener, but use full fat canned coconut milk for milk of choice.
1 Pinch Sea Salt * optional

Instructions

1. Melt the butter or oil in a round, glass or ceramic ramekin ( I used a 3½ inch, 6 ounce ramekin).

2. In a separate pinch bowl, mix baking soda and apple cider vinegar together ( it will be very fizzy and bubbly) Set aside.

3. Add all the rest of ingredients to the ramekin, and whisk or stir with a fork very briskly.

4. Add the baking Soda- cider vinegar mixture to the ramekin, and stir in well.

5. Stir, scraping sides, until clump free, may have to stab at some stubborn clumps.

6. Cook in Microwave for 1 minute and 30 Seconds, or can Bake in the oven at 400 F for 12 to 15 minutes, until middle is firm.

7. Take a knife between the bowl and muffin and slide around to loosen edges.

8. Cool enough to handle, then remove from bowl, and cut in half sideways.

9. Toast in a buttered or oiled frying pan, until lightly browned on each side (like a pancake) this is an important step, do not skip.

10. Use a spatula to press the tops of muffins lightly down while pan toasting (as seen in photo above).

Notes: Best when toasted in buttered or oiled fry pan. A toaster oven might be okay, but not a regular toaster. These are great with butter and honey, almond butter or sunflower seed butter, and egg muffin sandwich, or even a mini pizza.

www.beautyandthefoodie.com

Sweet Potato Bread by Bianca

Ingredients
300 grams cooked sweet potato flesh*
1/2 cup coconut flour
3 eggs
3 tablespoons of coconut milk
1 teaspoon bicarb soda / baking soda
Juice of half a lemon
pinch of salt

*I roast a purple skin / white flesh sweet potato and keep the flesh for this recipe, I personally think the skins are delicious ad eat them as they are. You can use whatever sweet potato you like.

Directions

1. Preheat your oven to 180 Degrees Celsius or 350 Degrees Fahrenheit.

2. Grease and line a mini loaf tin (mine is 6″ x 2.5″) with baking paper hanging oven the sides for easy removal.

3. Put the ingredients into your food processor or blender and pulse until well combined. Spoon the mixture into the prepared tin, smooth over the top with a spoon. Bake for 40 minutes. Cover the loaf with foil and bake for a further 20 minutes. Remove from the oven and allow to cool before slicing, Enjoy.

http://wholefoodsimply.com/wholefood-simply-bread/

PALEO GARLIC BREAD By Kelly Bejelly

Serves: 12

Ingredients

½ cup of olive oil or palm shortening
½ cup of water
1 teaspoon sea salt
¾ cup of tapioca flour
¼ cup of coconut flour
1 large egg
½ teaspoon of Italian seasoning
½ teaspoon fresh chopped garlic

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

2. In a small pan combine the olive oil, water and sea salt and bring to a boil.

3. Remove from heat and add in the garlic and then the tapioca flour.

4. Mix thoroughly and let rest for 5 minutes.

5. Add in the in Italian seasoning and egg.

6. Mix in the coconut flour and then knead the dough for 1 minute.

7. Pinch a 1" piece of dough and roll it into a ball.

8. Place the roll on a greased baking sheet. Repeat.

9. Bake for 30 - 40 minutes

http://agirlworthsaving.net/2013/01/paleo-garlic-bread.html

Grandmas Gluten Free Honey Muffins by NICOLE HUNN

12 muffins

Ingredients

2 cups (280 g) all purpose gluten free flour
1 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 cup (100 g) granulated sugar
3/4 cup (6 fluid ounces) milk (any kind), at room temperature
6 tablespoons (84 g) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
1/4 cup (84 g) honey
2 eggs (100 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Directions

1. Preheat your oven to 350°F. Grease or line the wells of a standard 12-cup muffin tin, and set it aside.

2. In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon and sugar, and whisk to combine well.

3. Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the milk, butter, honey, eggs and vanilla, mixing just to combine after each addition.

4. The batter will be thick and smooth. Divide the batter among the prepared wells of the muffin tin and shake from side to side into an even layer in each well.

5. Place the muffin tin in the center of the preheated oven and bake until lightly golden brown on top and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out with no more than a few moist crumbs attached, about 20 minutes.

6. Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the tin for 10 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/grandmas-gluten-free-honey-muffins/

Now maybe we should change our mindset to desserts  which in my mind should always be served first to make sure you have room for dessert.

Gluten Free Cranberry Jam Bars by NICOLE HUNN

The bars have that lovely mix of sweet and tart, and not too much of either. Instead of cooking the jam with water, for an extra intense flavor, try apple or cranberry juice. And feel free to adjust the spices up or down, or even add a pinch of allspice to the dough.
The keys to success in this recipe, though, are to press the bottom crust very firmly into the pan before topping with the cranberry jam and remaining dough, then to cool the bars completely in the pan (at least an hour!) before lifting them out.

Makes 9 bars

Ingredients

For the cranberry jam
12 ounces fresh or frozen whole cranberries
1/2 cup (100 g) granulated sugar
1/4 cup (2 fluid ounces) water
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt

For the dough

1 1/2 cups (210 g) all purpose gluten free flour (I used Better Batter)
3/4 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1/2 cup (60 g) certified gluten free oat flour (I just grind certified gluten free old fashioned rolled oats in a food processor)
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
8 tablespoons (112 g) cold unsalted butter, grated
1/2 cup (50 g) certified gluten free old fashioned rolled oats
3/4 cup (164 g) packed light brown sugar
1 cup (85 g) sliced raw almonds (can substitute chopped walnuts or pecans)
1/4 cup (2 fluid ounces) milk (any kind), chilled

Directions

1. Preheat your oven to 350°F. Grease an 8-inch square baking pan, then line with crisscrossed sheets of parchment paper, greasing in between the paper and leaving parchment paper overhanging all four edges of the pan. Set the pan aside.

Make the cranberry jam.

1. In a medium-sized, heavy-bottom saucepan, place the cranberries, sugar, water and salt, and mix to combine. Place the saucepan over medium heat and cook, stirring occasionally, until the berries have all softened and the jam is thick (about 10 minutes). Set the jam aside to cool.

Make the bar dough.

1. In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, oat flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon and nutmeg, and whisk to combine well.

2. Add the butter, and toss to combine in the dry ingredients.

3. Add the brown sugar and almonds, and mix to combine.

4. Add the milk, and mix to combine.

5. The dough should hold together when squeezed with a clean, dry hand.

6. Transfer half of the bar dough to the prepared baking pan and press firmly into an even layer in the bottom of the pan.

7. Scrape the cranberry jam on top, and smooth into an even layer.

8. Top with the remaining bar dough in an even layer, and press firmly to adhere.

Bake the bars.

1. Place the baking pan in the center of the preheated oven and bake until golden brown all over (about 40 minutes). A toothpick test wont work with this recipe, as the jam in the center will always be moist, so its best to go by the color of the bars.

2. Remove from the oven and allow to cool completely in the baking pan (at least 1 hour).

3, Once cool, remove the bars from the pan by holding onto the overhung parchment.

4. Slice into 9 large bars with a sharp knife and serve.

Adapted from Allrecipes.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-cranberry-jam-bars/

Kentucky Pecan Pie Recipe by: Laurie Nanni

yields 8 servings

Ingredients

1 cup white corn syrup 
1 cup packed brown sugar 
1/3 teaspoon salt 
1/3 cup butter, melted 
3 eggs 
1 cup chopped pecans 
1 recipe pastry for a 9 inch single crust pie

Directions

1. Combine syrup, sugar, salt, and melted butter or margarine. Slightly beat the eggs, and add to sugar mixture. Beat well, and pour into uncooked pie shell. Sprinkle pecans on top.

2. Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 50 to 60 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/12165/kentucky-pecan-pie

English Walnut Pie

Recipe by: Vivian

Serves 8

Ingredients

3 eggs 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
3/4 cup white sugar 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
3/4 cup light corn syrup 
1 cup chopped walnuts 
1/4 cup butter 
1 (9 inch) deep dish pie crust

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (205 degrees C).

2. Beat the eggs in a large bowl. Mix in sugar, salt, vanilla, and corn syrup. Melt the butter and whisk it into the egg mixture. Stir in the nuts. Pour filling into pie shell.

3. Bake in preheated oven for 10 minutes. Reduce heat to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C), and continue baking for 35 to 45 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/12169/english-walnut-pie

Irresistible Pecan Pie Recipe by: IHART44

Makes 12 servings

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon 
2 tablespoons white sugar 
1/2 cup butter, chilled 
4 tablespoons ice water 
3 eggs, beaten 
3/4 cup light corn syrup 
2 tablespoons dark corn syrup 
3/4 cup light brown sugar 
3 tablespoons butter, melted 
1 pinch salt 
1/2 cup pecans, finely crushed 
1 cup pecans, quartered 
1 cup pecan halves

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

To Make Crust:

1) In a medium bowl, combine flour, salt and white sugar.

2) Cut butter into flour mixture until it resembles coarse crumbs. Gradually sprinkle the water over the dry mixture, stirring until dough comes together enough to form a ball.

3) On a floured surface flatten dough ball with rolling pin.

4) Roll out into a circle that is one inch larger than pie dish. Place pie shell into dish and refrigerate until pie filling is complete.

To Make Pie Filling:

1) In a medium bowl, mix together eggs, light and dark corn syrups, brown sugar, butter, salt and finely crushed pecans.

2) Spread quartered pecans over bottom of refrigerated pie crust. Pour syrup mixture over top of pecans, then arrange pecan halves on top of pie.

3) Bake in a preheated 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) oven for one hour or until firm; let cool for one hour before serving. Tip

Note: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (12 total) - Calories: 452 kcal;23% - Fat: 28.2 g; 43% - Carbs: 49.1g; 16% - Protein: 5.4 g; 11% - Cholesterol: 74 mg; 25% - Sodium: 212 mg; 8% (Based on a 2,000 calorie diet)

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/18433/irresistible-pecan-pie/

Cherry Spice Cake Trifle

Servings: 15 to 20

INGREDIENTS

FILLING

1 (13-oz.) jar cherry preserves 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
1/4 cup fresh orange juice
4 cups fresh or frozen cranberries, divided

For the Custard:

1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar 
5 tablespoons cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon table salt
3 1/2 cups milk 
1 1/2 cups heavy cream
1/4 cup butter, cut into pieces
1 teaspoon vanilla bean paste
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg

For the Cake:

Holiday Spice Cake, cut into 1-inch cubes (recipe below)

For the Topping:

1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups heavy cream
6 tablespoons powdered sugar

DIRECTIONS

1. Prepare Filling: Bring first 3 ingredients and 3 cups cranberries to a boil in a saucepan over medium-high heat; reduce heat to low, and boil, stirring often, 5 to 6 minutes or until berries begin to pop. Remove from heat, and stir in remaining 1 cup cranberries. Transfer mixture to a bowl; cool completely (about 30 minutes). Cover and chill 8 to 24 hours.

2. Meanwhile, prepare Custard. Whisk together brown sugar, cornstarch, and salt in a large heavy saucepan; whisk in milk and 1 1/2 cups cream. Bring mixture to a boil over medi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

*SUMMARY NOVEMBER 6TH*

KTP MEMBERS
*Tami* has a nodule on her thyroid- trying to work out a surgeon she is happy to see and who operates in a hospital she is happy to get to.

*Bubba Love*has been at the health spa again but was able to convince them to let her go home rather than be admitted. Auto immune issues with swelling in her throat

*Rookie* has 20-25 hours work a week for the next few months helping a new company set up its benefits and payroll systems- sounds excited about the opportunity though it will cut into her time and will mean a lot less time at the Tea Party.

*Nicho* has arrived home and now recovering and preparing for visitors.

*Fans* SIL has moved and seems to be settling in well- and has moved far enough away that Fan and DH cant be involved in her day to day life (she has moved close to others who can support her). Fan is looking forward to relaxing time with DH after many years of caring for various people.

*Kate* is at a real spa for a few days! And has a huge storm forcast in the area she lives.

*Gwen* had a great report from the Rheumatologist and has also lost 20lbs. He also checked out her bruise.

*Wannabear* returned after a long time away.

FAMILY AND FRIENDS
*Bonnies*relative Shane is very unwell- a young man with terminal cancer.

*martinas* DSs cat died this week. A friend (Judith) had a mild stroke which has resulted in loss of vision in one eye- efforts being made to see restore the sight. And Val is recovering very slowly and remains very tired.

*patocenzio*returned after a long time away; DH had a bilateral knee replacement done 21st October. He seems to be progressing slowly but fine- he was fit before hand and he is eager to return to get back on his bike so he is behaving.

*Gwens* DGD inducted into the National Honor Society. In 10th grade has come 3rd in her year. Gwen accompanied her DGD to the induction and also met her stepDDs soon to be MIL so a busy day for Gwen Thursday. The new inlaw to be (no idea what the correct term is for her!) is a lovely lady and her and Gwen plan on catching up again.

PHOTOS
11 - *Gwen* - Ring box & pillow
11 - *Gagesmom* - Baby blanket
17 - *Gagesmom* - Hat to match
17 - *Gwen* - The bruise now
20 - *Darowil* - Photos from weekend in Kapunda
23 - *Swedenme* - Bling top + Dinosaur jacket & hat
23 - *Kate* - DGKs & the Jumperoo
24 - *Kate* - DS & Caitlin + My big pram
28 - *Gagesmom * - Duece watching for squirrels
31 - *Bulldog* - Snowman + Doll & pattern
33 - *Puplover* - Pics from the baby shower
38 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce + 4th square
44 - *Gagesmom* - Sunset
44 - *Bulldog* - Furbabies
46 - *Puplover* - Parents-to-be + The 4 girls
48 - *Caren* - Breakfast in Inverness
53 - *Lurker* - The gusset on the Guernsey
54 - *Sorlenna* - Slipper
57 - *Gagesmom* - 5th square
58 - *Gagesmom* - Frilly knit scarf
59 - *Pacer* - Matthew's latest yarn bowl
63 - *Bonnie* - Boots
64 - *BubbaLove* - Fingerless owl gloves
67 - *Darowil* - Baby blankets
68 - *Lurker* - Fan's roses
69 - *Gagesmom* - Completed frilly scarf
71 - *Fan* - Roses
72 - *Lurker* - Ringo's relatives
72 - *Swedenme* - Crochet star lights
73 - *Lurker* - More of Bridget's corgis
74 - *Gagesmom* - Mitts
75 - *Gagesmom* - 2nd pair of mitts
85- * Lurker* Older photos of Ringo and one of his litter sisters
86- *Gagesmum* 2nd pair of mitts finished.
88- *Lurker* Tsunami cloud over Sydney Harbour.
89- *Fan*- Lilly flowering for first time taken on new ipad. 
94- *Gagesmum*- beanie

RECIPES
40 - *Rookie* - Vegetable paella

CRAFTS
2 - *Sam* - Shawls (link)
31 - *Bulldog* - Doll and pattern
32 - *Puplover* - Improve your knitting (link)
38 - *Cashmeregma* - Super stretchy bind off (link)
40 - *Sorlenna* - Partridge or a Pear Tree Ornaments (link)
41 - *Bonnie* - Free patterns (link)
41 - *Sam* - Falling bobbles blanket (link)
44 - *Rookie* - Knitting competition in Denmark (link)
45 - *Rookie* - Yarn tool (link)
58 - *Sam* - Tulip cables (link)
67 - *Darowil* - Baby blanket pattern (link)
70 - *Poledra* - Check mate fingerless mitts (link)
78 - *Rookie* - Crocheted edged flannel scarves (link)
80 - *Bonnie* - Lush cardigan (link)
94- *Bonnie*- making moccasins and mulucks (link to book)

OTHERS
20 - *Sorlenna * - Tips for wedded bliss from 1950s (link)
22 - *Darowil* - Map Kernow (link)
32 - *Darowil* - Cricket (link)
62 - *Rookie* - Nashville skyline (link)
78 - *Sugarsugar* - SIDS (link)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kate would now be heading off to bed- but I am heading downstairs to have breakfast- and will read Sams opening later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot- gone 11 am., here.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Those recipes sound so good!! I could probably only eat a few bites of them, but they would be delicious bites!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The mac and cheese caught my eye Sam.&#128077;
First page woohoo
Darowil. .Thank you for the summary &#9786;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam I guess it's Friday again . I thought weeks had seven days in them I'm sure some of them have disappeared somewhere, 
I'm with you on the hunting I don't like the idea of it . 
Had to laugh at the rice ideas but sad to say I think it would take more than rice water to give me radiant skin although some lovely lady did tell me yesterday that I don't look old enough to have sons in the 30ies . I politely restraint myself from directing her to the nearest opticians . Well I'm off back to knitting my socks 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hat I made for a friend's mom. She asked for 3 hats for a 6 month old boy. Minion, football hat and a baseball hat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you never know until you try. you might be surprised. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam I guess it's Friday again . I thought weeks had seven days in them I'm sure some of them have disappeared somewhere,
> I'm with you on the hunting I don't like the idea of it .
> Had to laugh at the rice ideas but sad to say I think it would take more than rice water to give me radiant skin although some lovely lady did tell me yesterday that I don't look old enough to have sons in the 30ies . I politely restraint myself from directing her to the nearest opticians . Well I'm off back to knitting my socks
> Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am just checking in really quick. I have been working extra hours on a project that has a time restraint. I will probably work all weekend on it. Matthew is teaching his Kumihimo class tomorrow as it was postponed from a few weeks ago. I am planning my work day around his class schedule so that I can be there for him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am just checking in really quick. I have been working extra hours on a project that has a time restraint. I will probably work all weekend on it. Matthew is teaching his Kumihimo class tomorrow as it was postponed from a few weeks ago. I am planning my work day around his class schedule so that I can be there for him.


Pacer, you get the Lurker 2 award for Mom of the year. I am sure Matthew owes his gifts to you and DH (is artistic, too? do I remember that right?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I found this interesting reading:

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18186&memberid=947355


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Yikes! Page 1? Delicious sounding recipes again, Sam. Pecan pie is my favorite. Can't remember when I last had it. May have to do something about it. Will be turning the heat on here at the sorority house on Monday. And not a minute too soon! Thank you "Summary Queens." You always help me keep up. Love and prayers to all dealing with health issues. I wish you healing and good care.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Pacer....Matthew really enjoys kumihiko (sp?) I am glad he is sharing his new found craft with others. &#128077;
How are Bella and Faith and family doing?

Working on the 2nd hat of he order...football hat.
Have a white hat I knit up a while ago and will use that for the baseball one. Need to use red yarn to make the strings.
Have a movie in so I can mindlessly knit away.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Pacer....Matthew really enjoys kumihiko (sp?) I am glad he is sharing his new found craft with others. 👍
> How are Bella and Faith and family doing?
> 
> Working on the 2nd hat of he order...football hat.
> ...


Was a quick knit...football hat done.👍


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, wow, you are really speeding long with the hats!

Sonja, I got this in my email today, I thought it would be right up your alley.

http://www.leisurearts.com/blog/2015/11/norwegian-sweater-and-hat/?utm_source=Leisure+Arts+Newsletter&utm_campaign=b2b1ff5a63-FPF+-+Norwegian+Sweater+and+Hat&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_cec46c6fd5-b2b1ff5a63-211042629&goal=0_cec46c6fd5-b2b1ff5a63-211042629&mc_cid=b2b1ff5a63&mc_eid=ac6ea58d90

Sam, another great start. Some day I'm going to make pecan pie, I'm sure its wonderful.

Margaret & Kate thanks again for the great summaries.

We didn't get home until 7 & the power came on just as we drove in the yard. It was supposed to be off from 1-5. I talked to DS1, he wasn't impressed with the extra long outage as he starts work at 6 am but must go back to all his wells to be sure they restarted after the outage so will be out for hours yet.
I have quilt club tomorrow so will be out all day. DH says he will eel the GKs until DIL picks them up. She's on call until 6 am so pick up depends if she's out all night or not. 
I think we are off to see Shane & family on Sunday in Edmonton he got out of hospital, not sure how long they will be able to manage but he wants to be home.

Has anyone listened to the news? Terrible all the deaths in France. So many lunatics in the world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Was a quick knit...football hat done.👍


And Deuce is right there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, wow, you are really speeding long with the hats!
> 
> Sonja, I got this in my email today, I thought it would be right up your alley.
> 
> ...


I vaguely heard something, but have not heard the news since early this morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey all! Mainly just marking my spot. Didn't get home from rehearsal dinner util almost 10:30 and am pretty tired. It was a wonderful gathering. Will go back and read all the recipes later. Horrible news about all the attack in France; our world has become such a frightening place in some regards. Also wanted to say Melody your hats are wondeful; you keep churning out such wonderful items. 

Will try to catch up some tomorrow but may not be on much. Making food for the wedding reception late morning and wedding festivities begin at 3 with ceremony at 4 and then more festivities until who knows when. 

Hugs to all and do keep safe.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

We had beautiful weather here in Texas today. Thanks to the kind ladies who do the summaries and to Sam for such a huge variety of recipes. I think your computer must be rebelling or just exhausted from all the typing you do. They can be so contrary, can't they? I agree about disliking all the early Christmas decorations, etc. It was fun years ago seeing them for the first time after Thanksgiving. Off to bed now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Great recipes Sam. Thank you summary ladies.
Maya and I had lovely 45 min. Walk. Sunny, no wind, low 60's F. Unfortunately horses and cow had just been given their hay so no one came to fence.
Cleaned craft room. Tomorrow will see how camp blow up mattress works and if it still holds air. DD and SO are driving down from Napa and plan to camp in Volkswagon camper. Me thinks it will be too cold at night, below freezing so hoping this works. The DGG's will be in Napa having dinner with their Dad's family, oldest DD and her husband are coming from San Diego but DGS will be having Thanksgiving with his Dad.
Gwen, glad medication is working. Losing twenty pounds is impressive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I found this interesting reading:
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18186&memberid=947355


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should think it is past time to turn on the heat. --- sam



machriste said:


> Yikes! Page 1? Delicious sounding recipes again, Sam. Pecan pie is my favorite. Can't remember when I last had it. May have to do something about it. Will be turning the heat on here at the sorority house on Monday. And not a minute too soon! Thank you "Summary Queens." You always help me keep up. Love and prayers to all dealing with health issues. I wish you healing and good care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great day tomorrow gwen - what happened to your avatar - i miss the purple hair. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hey all! Mainly just marking my spot. Didn't get home from rehearsal dinner util almost 10:30 and am pretty tired. It was a wonderful gathering. Will go back and read all the recipes later. Horrible news about all the attack in France; our world has become such a frightening place in some regards. Also wanted to say Melody your hats are wondeful; you keep churning out such wonderful items.
> 
> Will try to catch up some tomorrow but may not be on much. Making food for the wedding reception late morning and wedding festivities begin at 3 with ceremony at 4 and then more festivities until who knows when.
> 
> Hugs to all and do keep safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is very good. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, wow, you are really speeding long with the hats!
> 
> Sonja, I got this in my email today, I thought it would be right up your alley.
> 
> ...


 I got that pattern too Bonnie . I saved it but won't be making it this year as I have a list that needs finishing and then I'm determined to start crocheting and make stuffed animals 
Glad your power is back 
Terrible news about France . It's going to be more of a nightmare than ever for people now . I know in Germany at a border some people are having a terrible time and Sweden had decided to close their borders a couple of days ago 
There are just to many unknown people moving about which is an ideal situation for certain fractions


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey all! Mainly just marking my spot. Didn't get home from rehearsal dinner util almost 10:30 and am pretty tired. It was a wonderful gathering. Will go back and read all the recipes later. Horrible news about all the attack in France; our world has become such a frightening place in some regards. Also wanted to say Melody your hats are wondeful; you keep churning out such wonderful items.
> 
> Will try to catch up some tomorrow but may not be on much. Making food for the wedding reception late morning and wedding festivities begin at 3 with ceremony at 4 and then more festivities until who knows when.
> 
> Hugs to all and do keep safe.


 Hope the weather is nice Gwen and that you all have a fantastic day 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Sam, never heard that tip about left over water from brown rice put in the fridge for washing the face. :thumbup: I can't wait to try the Paleo garlic bread. It's 3:36 in the morning and now I'm hungry. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Julie, just saw where you had an unexpected lovely meal for you and Ringo from your neighbor. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Bulldog, missed the photo of the cute dolls and the snowman. What a great way to recycle those big bottles. So sad that your young relative passed away. A creative young lady. 

Oh my, just saw that Fan said there was a horrific attack in France. I have friends in Lyon. Will be checking the news and back in a while.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am having red raspberries for a mid early morning snack - kroger had them on sale. very good. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sam, never heard that tip about left over water from brown rice put in the fridge for washing the face. :thumbup: I can't wait to try the Paleo garlic bread. It's 3:36 in the morning and now I'm hungry. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Julie, just saw where you had an unexpected lovely meal for you and Ringo from your neighbor. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sad about what has happened in Paris. My heart goes out to all who are injured and to the families of those injured and killed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am having red raspberries for a mid early morning snack - kroger had them on sale. very good. --- sam


Well, we may be having a virtual snack together, but don't know what I have. LOL Might have some almond butter with onion and hot sauce. :shock: I know it sounds awful but it isn't and quite satisfying, if not a little fattening. Raspberries are much better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i am having red raspberries for a mid early morning snack - kroger had them on sale. very good. --- sam


Is that a very early mid morning snack or a very very late mid night snack ? 😄


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: 
Guess it is all in the view of the eater. 
It's a lot later than I thought too. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover, so nice to see you in the photos and you look happy and beautiful. Can't wait till you get to hold that Grandbaby. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sad about what has happened in Paris. My heart goes out to all who are injured and to the families of those injured and killed.


It's been all over the news here . What they did was horrendous 
People were out for a nice time at a music venue , watching football and having a meal and not one of them will return home to their families

Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would have to taste that combination just because it sounds so awful. lol --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Well, we may be having a virtual snack together, but don't know what I have. LOL Might have some almond butter with onion and hot sauce. :shock: I know it sounds awful but it isn't and quite satisfying, if not a little fattening. Raspberries are much better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it all depends on how you look at it. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Is that a very early mid morning snack or a very very late mid night snack ? 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was anyone injured at the football game - our news showed them leaving very quietly after several explosions outside the arena. has anyone taken credit yet? such a useless waste of life and for what? ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's been all over the news here . What they did was horrendous
> People were out for a nice time at a music venue , watching football and having a meal and not one of them will return home to their families
> 
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

seems everyone has gone to bed - guess i will too. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found this interesting reading:
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18186&memberid=947355


Thanks Julie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I went down to have breakfast- and have just got back!
We went out looking at houses for sale. We are thinking of maybe moving into a place where we can manage without needing to climb stairs. Happy to have stairs but here all our bedrooms and bathrooms are upstairs but the living areas are downstairs. We are not having any issues with stairs yet but figure worth being prepared
Some lovely places, but I do love the area we live in so not sure what we will do. Maybe start by seeing our mortgage broker before we make any decisions! Helps to know how much we can spend. Would think we would want to downsize- but we actually want an extra bedroom- one for us, one for my yarn etc, one for David's books and a spare. And then David has a lot of other things he needs space for.
So stay tuned and we will see what happens over the next weeks to months. And we may stay put as well!
Will be away for much of tomorrow as well- church a few more open inspections and then going to Vicky and Bretts for tea- but going early so David can help Brett put up a shed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> was anyone injured at the football game - our news showed them leaving very quietly after several explosions outside the arena. has anyone taken credit yet? such a useless waste of life and for what? ---- sam


Don't think anyone was hurt in the stadium the explosions and open gunfire happened nearby the stadium


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, wow, you are really speeding long with the hats!
> 
> Sonja, I got this in my email today, I thought it would be right up your alley.
> 
> ...


Hope they can manage Shane at home. Safe travelling as you go.

We have a special news broadcast now about the terrible situation in France. These people really do know how to make themselves popular. Seems the best way they could pick to turn people against them. Why do they think they have the right to tell us all waht we are to believe?- which is their goal.
They have just finsihed- leaving us with the news that Gatwick airport has been evacuated becuase of a suspicious item. Whether it is a unsurprising over reaction or not is yet to be seen.
The jumper pattern is lovely- have saved it and added it to my large list of patterns many of which will never be done.

Re Gatwick- it seems that there was a live grenade in someones luggage but no connection to what has been going on in France. Only north terminal affected so delays as they use just one terminal


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> We had beautiful weather here in Texas today. Thanks to the kind ladies who do the summaries and to Sam for such a huge variety of recipes. I think your computer must be rebelling or just exhausted from all the typing you do. They can be so contrary, can't they? I agree about disliking all the early Christmas decorations, etc. It was fun years ago seeing them for the first time after Thanksgiving. Off to bed now.


Once this weekend would be the beginning of decorations etc in the stores. Father Christmas came to Adelaide today at the end of the annual Christmas Pageant-the biggest of its type in the world. From now on I am happy to see decorations, hear carols etc.It was this morning- and managed to avoid all signs of it. Rembered just in time as we left home to take a slightly longer route out of the city as we would not hav ebeen able to make it across the city. The route is down the main road in the centre of Adelaide so it is impossible to get from side to the other of the city centre pageant morning.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_Christmas_Pageant


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> was anyone injured at the football game - our news showed them leaving very quietly after several explosions outside the arena. has anyone taken credit yet? such a useless waste of life and for what? ---- sam


As Sonja said the blast was outisde the stadium- but at the time it happened no one knew where it was. 
The French have stated officially that it was ISIS.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sam, never heard that tip about left over water from brown rice put in the fridge for washing the face. :thumbup: I can't wait to try the Paleo garlic bread. It's 3:36 in the morning and now I'm hungry. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Julie, just saw where you had an unexpected lovely meal for you and Ringo from your neighbor. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


So sad of the news in France. Our DS stayed with a family in Lyon when his H.S. French class went over to France for 3 weeks. His host family was marvelous and the Mom would wash his clothes every evening and have them clean and folded outside his door the next morning. He was wondering if I could do that...NO. I feel for those who are still wondering if loved ones are safe and pray for all the families and first responders.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, we may be having a virtual snack together, but don't know what I have. LOL Might have some almond butter with onion and hot sauce. :shock: I know it sounds awful but it isn't and quite satisfying, if not a little fattening. Raspberries are much better.


That's sounds like a very strange combination; how did you come by it? My current favorite snack is a whipped cream cheese topped with a warmed up spicy jam--current flavor just happens to be raspberry with jalapeno. I spread this on crackers or bagel or English muffin and enjoy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I went down to have breakfast- and have just got back!
> We went out looking at houses for sale. We are thinking of maybe moving into a place where we can manage without needing to climb stairs. Happy to have stairs but here all our bedrooms and bathrooms are upstairs but the living areas are downstairs. We are not having any issues with stairs yet but figure worth being prepared
> Some lovely places, but I do love the area we live in so not sure what we will do. Maybe start by seeing our mortgage broker before we make any decisions! Helps to know how much we can spend. Would think we would want to downsize- but we actually want an extra bedroom- one for us, one for my yarn etc, one for David's books and a spare. And then David has a lot of other things he needs space for.
> So stay tuned and we will see what happens over the next weeks to months. And we may stay put as well!
> Will be away for much of tomorrow as well- church a few more open inspections and then going to Vicky and Bretts for tea- but going early so David can help Brett put up a shed.


It's exciting to be looking at a new place to live. I understand the desire to move somewhere that you won't have to navigate stairs. We have a split level so have stairs to both the bedroom level and down to the family room & laundry room level. It's much more fun to look at houses when it's at your desire and leisure rather than the moves precipitated by someone else. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just checking in quickly so I get the posts. Having a great time here...have been lying about all morning in our own private lounge and now just about to go for lunch, then an Indian Head Massage at 2 pm......it's a hard life! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think anyone was hurt in the stadium the explosions and open gunfire happened nearby the stadium


There were many explosions (believed to be suicide bomb explosions) and over 150 dead and not yet sure how many missing and/or injured. It's a horrible act of cowardice and brutality. It's hoped that the terrorists involved directly have been killed; but there are so many who are in the background riling up people and planning these horrible attacks. Prayers for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sam, never heard that tip about left over water from brown rice put in the fridge for washing the face. :thumbup: I can't wait to try the Paleo garlic bread. It's 3:36 in the morning and now I'm hungry. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Julie, just saw where you had an unexpected lovely meal for you and Ringo from your neighbor. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


It has mostly been demolished, already! It was very kind of them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Great Recipes' and tips.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad of the news in France. Our DS stayed with a family in Lyon when his H.S. French class went over to France for 3 weeks. His host family was marvelous and the Mom would wash his clothes every evening and have them clean and folded outside his door the next morning. He was wondering if I could do that...NO. I feel for those who are still wondering if loved ones are safe and pray for all the families and first responders.


Found out it was Paris,not Lyon, but that makes it no less terrible. But till I knew where it was I could understand the fear of others. My friend lived in a lovely area that has been turned into a ghetto in Lyon. I remember seeing photos of that area with cars turned over and burning. He had lived there all his life but sadly had to move to another area.

Glad your son had a great time in Lyon. Too funny about the wash and him wanting the same.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has mostly been demolished, already! It was very kind of them!


And I'll bet it was great fun. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just checking in quickly so I get the posts. Having a great time here...have been lying about all morning in our own private lounge and now just about to go for lunch, then an Indian Head Massage at 2 pm......it's a hard life! :lol:


I feel for you but you know somebody has to do it. :XD: :XD: :XD: So wonderful for you. Was this a gift or your date with the friends?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> And I'll bet it was great fun. :wink:


It was certainly tasty.

I listened to the news broadcast a few minutes ago. A very bad state of affairs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Heading back to bed -just gone 2-30 am.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's sounds like a very strange combination; how did you come by it? My current favorite snack is a whipped cream cheese topped with a warmed up spicy jam--current flavor just happens to be raspberry with jalapeno. I spread this on crackers or bagel or English muffin and enjoy.


I think it is a personal creation but probably inspired by Asian cooking as they use a spicy peanut butter sauce for satay. It just isn't the lowest calorie thing to have so only have once in a while but it sure is satisfying. I use the crunchy almond butter, sambaal oolek or a garlic pepper sauce, and some onion with a tad of salt on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think it is a personal creation but probably inspired by Asian cooking as they use a spicy peanut butter sauce for satay. It just isn't the lowest calorie thing to have so only have once in a while but it sure is satisfying. I use the crunchy almond butter, sambaal oolek or a garlic pepper sauce, and some onion with a tad of salt on it.


As I enjoy a good Satay sauce, I can see me liking this one! Off to bed!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Heading back to bed -just gone 2-30 am.


I'll be heading back to bed too. Awake for most of the night. :-( However, I did enjoy the time. Watched a documentary on breasts. So amazing! They said that our breasts are like the canary in the mine and things are changing in our environment and so are our breasts. Especially with some little girls growing them at 7 and more men growing them and the average size is much larger and sicker now. Some women, all nursing, had their breast milk tested and they were shocked at all the chemicals in their breast milk. Still better for the baby to be nursed though according to the doctors. We really do need to clean up our environment. It wasn't just what we eat but also upholstery, paint, non-stick pans, and on and on. The one mother was shocked as she lived a pretty clean life, but she got rid of all plastics, canned food, ate only organic and got her toxic measurements down in a short time. Not the type of thing to help me fall asleep but good use of time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think i would have to taste that combination just because it sounds so awful. lol --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I went down to have breakfast- and have just got back!
> We went out looking at houses for sale. We are thinking of maybe moving into a place where we can manage without needing to climb stairs. Happy to have stairs but here all our bedrooms and bathrooms are upstairs but the living areas are downstairs. We are not having any issues with stairs yet but figure worth being prepared
> Some lovely places, but I do love the area we live in so not sure what we will do. Maybe start by seeing our mortgage broker before we make any decisions! Helps to know how much we can spend. Would think we would want to downsize- but we actually want an extra bedroom- one for us, one for my yarn etc, one for David's books and a spare. And then David has a lot of other things he needs space for.
> So stay tuned and we will see what happens over the next weeks to months. And we may stay put as well!
> Will be away for much of tomorrow as well- church a few more open inspections and then going to Vicky and Bretts for tea- but going early so David can help Brett put up a shed.


That is exciting and fun, at least in the looking at homes process. I know it gets to be torture later in the process. Hope you find the perfect place. I do understand the need for a room for you and a room for DH. Makes it difficult to actually downsize. Would be nice for you not to have to be upstairs when it gets really hot in summer. We are sort of at the same stage but haven't started looking. I look when I'm driving but haven't gone in anywhere yet. Holding back as DH is limited as to where we move with still working. Could live further out if he didn't have to commute. Wise to be thinking ahead and enjoy the process.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, adorable hat and sweater at that link!!

Glad they were able to bring Shane home if that is what he wanted. Just hope they are able to manage ok. Safe traveling. It will be so meaningful to his family to have you there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope they can manage Shane at home. Safe travelling as you go.
> 
> We have a special news broadcast now about the terrible situation in France. These people really do know how to make themselves popular. Seems the best way they could pick to turn people against them. Why do they think they have the right to tell us all waht we are to believe?- which is their goal.
> They have just finsihed- leaving us with the news that Gatwick airport has been evacuated becuase of a suspicious item. Whether it is a unsurprising over reaction or not is yet to be seen.
> ...


My goodness, why would anyone put a live grenade in their luggage unless they were planning to do something. Glad nobody succeeded.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Once this weekend would be the beginning of decorations etc in the stores. Father Christmas came to Adelaide today at the end of the annual Christmas Pageant-the biggest of its type in the world. From now on I am happy to see decorations, hear carols etc.It was this morning- and managed to avoid all signs of it. Rembered just in time as we left home to take a slightly longer route out of the city as we would not hav ebeen able to make it across the city. The route is down the main road in the centre of Adelaide so it is impossible to get from side to the other of the city centre pageant morning.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_Christmas_Pageant


Interesting. I see it was started by a department store owner. We have a big one at Thanksgiving names for Macy's, a department store here. Good thing you remembered on time so you could avoid that route. It sounds quite spectacular.

I'm going to post my mittens soon. Well as soon as the photo program comes up. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know....didn't know it was missing....will check it out.

EDIT: fixed it Sam. Also, this is just a quick check in before getting things in motion for today. Will read more carefully when I return. Beautiful morning here currently 45F suppose to get to 63F and is sunny, sunny, sunny. TTYL


thewren said:


> i should think it is past time to turn on the heat. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here are the Hedgehog mittens I've been working on. the first one has a mistake, which you may remember, where I went way past where I should have started the thumb. The second one has a thumb, YAY. I did a gusset, as instructed and stitches now on hold waiting anxiously to become a real thumb, my first. Interesting to see how thumbs are done. I'm not sure what the rest of the process will be but I will get to it if I am lucky.

As to the first mitten, I had thought I would frog it back to where the thumb should start but the yarn accidentally broke. This yarn has no spring to it at all. Don't really like it, but perfect for the hedgehog I guess. 

I might try that braided joining. I'll let you know what I do but it sure would save time if I used the first one instead of doing it over from scratch, just didn't want it to have a join.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There were many explosions (believed to be suicide bomb explosions) and over 150 dead and not yet sure how many missing and/or injured. It's a horrible act of cowardice and brutality. It's hoped that the terrorists involved directly have been killed; but there are so many who are in the background riling up people and planning these horrible attacks. Prayers for all.


It sounds as though most of the terrorists have blown themselves up....how do you fight against people who are happy to die? A terrible situation. "Man's inhumanity to man."


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I feel for you but you know somebody has to do it. :XD: :XD: :XD: So wonderful for you. Was this a gift or your date with the friends?


These are the friends I used to work with & we put money away all year for this long weekend in November. We've been here to Stobo Castle Spa a few times, but we've also been to Dublin, Amsterdam, Barcelona, Rome, Edinburgh, Paris and London. So glad we are not in a city this weekend, too frightening, but then where is safe?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> There were many explosions (believed to be suicide bomb explosions) and over 150 dead and not yet sure how many missing and/or injured. It's a horrible act of cowardice and brutality. It's hoped that the terrorists involved directly have been killed; but there are so many who are in the background riling up people and planning these horrible attacks. Prayers for all.


Son showed me on Twitter were certain people here in Britain seem to be condoning it as for what's happening in places like Syria now that's scary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just checking in quickly so I get the posts. Having a great time here...have been lying about all morning in our own private lounge and now just about to go for lunch, then an Indian Head Massage at 2 pm......it's a hard life! :lol:


I'm glad you are having such a hard life Kate 😄


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll be heading back to bed too. Awake for most of the night. :-( However, I did enjoy the time. Watched a documentary on breasts. So amazing! They said that our breasts are like the canary in the mine and things are changing in our environment and so are our breasts. Especially with some little girls growing them at 7 and more men growing them and the average size is much larger and sicker now. Some women, all nursing, had their breast milk tested and they were shocked at all the chemicals in their breast milk. Still better for the baby to be nursed though according to the doctors. We really do need to clean up our environment. It wasn't just what we eat but also upholstery, paint, non-stick pans, and on and on. The one mother was shocked as she lived a pretty clean life, but she got rid of all plastics, canned food, ate only organic and got her toxic measurements down in a short time. Not the type of thing to help me fall asleep but good use of time.


I watched a programme recently about a whale which had beached itself & an expert had said it could have been because it was starving. Seemingly any toxins they acquire are stored protectively in their blubber so when they are starving and their body starts to use the stored blubber the toxins are released into their systems and can cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is exciting and fun, at least in the looking at homes process. I know it gets to be torture later in the process. Hope you find the perfect place. I do understand the need for a room for you and a room for DH. Makes it difficult to actually downsize. Would be nice for you not to have to be upstairs when it gets really hot in summer. We are sort of at the same stage but haven't started looking. I look when I'm driving but haven't gone in anywhere yet. Holding back as DH is limited as to where we move with still working. Could live further out if he didn't have to commute. Wise to be thinking ahead and enjoy the process.


If you like where you are currently living, have you considered the stair lifters that fit on any stairs and you just sit down and it lifts you up to the top of the stairs? I am sure that would be much cheaper than a whole new home. Just a suggestion. I have stairs (2 sets) in my split level, and that is what I will do if and when I am unable to climb them on my 2 feet. Just an idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are the Hedgehog mittens I've been working on. the first one has a mistake, which you may remember, where I went way past where I should have started the thumb. The second one has a thumb, YAY. I did a gusset, as instructed and stitches now on hold waiting anxiously to become a real thumb, my first. Interesting to see how thumbs are done. I'm not sure what the rest of the process will be but I will get to it if I am lucky.
> 
> As to the first mitten, I had thought I would frog it back to where the thumb should start but the yarn accidentally broke. This yarn has no spring to it at all. Don't really like it, but perfect for the hedgehog I guess.
> 
> I might try that braided joining. I'll let you know what I do but it sure would save time if I used the first one instead of doing it over from scratch, just didn't want it to have a join.


 Your mittens are looking great Daralene look forward to seeing them finished and I hope you can save the first one 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The world is a scary place. Prayers for France.

Daralene your mitts look good&#128077;


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam and everyone else, just dropping in for a quick tea, daughter about to arrive, we will be spending the day together. 
Taking her over to the "Nottawasaga Inn" for lunch, from there ????. Ha! Am really looking forward to seeing her.

"SAM" 

Oh! Yum, Yum, Yummy, "WOW" some really fantastic knoedel recipe's, oh boy these I am printing (need my old computer to do this task) and will be making most of them as I love, love knoedel.

Oh goodness from this weeks recipe's I'm going to need an extra binder, lol!

This one also, "Nutty Wild Rice and Shredded Brussels Sprout Stuffed Mini Pumpkins".

That's as far as I've read, will catch up later.

Oh! As you can see I'm able to post via my new computer, still a couple of things I need to do, like getting the printer to print from here. No big deal! I'm just so, so busy, time is passing so quickly, seems it's one Friday and then another is already here, lol!

All is well for myself, wishing all those good health and happiness, "Happy Birthday and late Happy Birthday's" to those I have missed. Special blessings to those who have or are ill.

Even though I haven't been posting, am reading (well honestly can't keep up) when I have a couple of hours or so.

Enjoy your day/evening everyone.

Kiwifrau.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It's snowing &#10052;&#10052;&#10052;&#9786;


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, glad all is going well. Admire you for doing all that cooking. Quite a load in your shoulders but a gift that will not be forgotten. 

Bright eyes, always nice to see you and of course I love your name.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> It's snowing ❄❄❄☺


Oh no!!!! You are only about 3 1/2 hrs from here. Too close and only the beginning. At least you have Deuce to keep you warm. A dog makes a lovely warm blanket, especially for the feet. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> The world is a scary place. Prayers for France.
> 
> Daralene your mitts look good👍


Thank you. That means a lot coming from the Knitting Ninja. Hard to tell no but I'm sure will be cuter when the faces are on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> These are the friends I used to work with & we put money away all year for this long weekend in November. We've been here to Stobo Castle Spa a few times, but we've also been to Dublin, Amsterdam, Barcelona, Rome, Edinburgh, Paris and London. So glad we are not in a city this weekend, too frightening, but then where is safe?


I'm going to have to get some friends to do this. Love the idea. Glad you are safe and enjoying country tranquility.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I watched a programme recently about a whale which had beached itself & an expert had said it could have been because it was starving. Seemingly any toxins they acquire are stored protectively in their blubber so when they are starving and their body starts to use the stored blubber the toxins are released into their systems and can cause all sorts of problems.


Yes, so terribly sad. We are all connected and we live in the same environment. I suppose it wasn't the best thing for getting back to sleep. The next thing that came up on Netflix was Ken Burns program on cancer. No wonder I'm still awake. I saw a Ted Talk about the Gulf of Mexico and it is still a mess and no help now. Wildlife and people suffering. I think I need to watch something inspiring.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There were many explosions (believed to be suicide bomb explosions) and over 150 dead and not yet sure how many missing and/or injured. It's a horrible act of cowardice and brutality. It's hoped that the terrorists involved directly have been killed; but there are so many who are in the background riling up people and planning these horrible attacks. Prayers for all.


There have been many conflicting reports...the latest one I heard states 120 killed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll be heading back to bed too. Awake for most of the night. :-( However, I did enjoy the time. Watched a documentary on breasts. So amazing! They said that our breasts are like the canary in the mine and things are changing in our environment and so are our breasts. Especially with some little girls growing them at 7 and more men growing them and the average size is much larger and sicker now. Some women, all nursing, had their breast milk tested and they were shocked at all the chemicals in their breast milk. Still better for the baby to be nursed though according to the doctors. We really do need to clean up our environment. It wasn't just what we eat but also upholstery, paint, non-stick pans, and on and on. The one mother was shocked as she lived a pretty clean life, but she got rid of all plastics, canned food, ate only organic and got her toxic measurements down in a short time. Not the type of thing to help me fall asleep but good use of time.


I think we should all be more aware of the toxins and how we might avoid having them enter our bodies. No microwaving in plastic; using vinegar to wash armpits, nothing from cans, plastic or cardboard. Use only glass containers for food/drink items. I'm going to check Amazon to see how many books there may be on this topic. I'm convinced that being aware of our immune systems and taking care of them from a very young age will help so many people.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I like your mittens Daralene, they look warm. The color of the yarn is nice too bad it's hard to deal with.
Good luck for those of you downsizing and looking for a new house, we will have to do that in a few years too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll be heading back to bed too. Awake for most of the night. :-( However, I did enjoy the time. Watched a documentary on breasts. So amazing! They said that our breasts are like the canary in the mine and things are changing in our environment and so are our breasts. Especially with some little girls growing them at 7 and more men growing them and the average size is much larger and sicker now. Some women, all nursing, had their breast milk tested and they were shocked at all the chemicals in their breast milk. Still better for the baby to be nursed though according to the doctors. We really do need to clean up our environment. It wasn't just what we eat but also upholstery, paint, non-stick pans, and on and on. The one mother was shocked as she lived a pretty clean life, but she got rid of all plastics, canned food, ate only organic and got her toxic measurements down in a short time. Not the type of thing to help me fall asleep but good use of time.


Not exactly a surprise. Hope you are resting now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are the Hedgehog mittens I've been working on. the first one has a mistake, which you may remember, where I went way past where I should have started the thumb. The second one has a thumb, YAY. I did a gusset, as instructed and stitches now on hold waiting anxiously to become a real thumb, my first. Interesting to see how thumbs are done. I'm not sure what the rest of the process will be but I will get to it if I am lucky.
> 
> As to the first mitten, I had thought I would frog it back to where the thumb should start but the yarn accidentally broke. This yarn has no spring to it at all. Don't really like it, but perfect for the hedgehog I guess.
> 
> I might try that braided joining. I'll let you know what I do but it sure would save time if I used the first one instead of doing it over from scratch, just didn't want it to have a join.


It really does look like a hedgehog!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

[. Would think we would want to downsize- but we actually want an extra bedroom- one for us, one for my yarn etc, one for David's books and a spare. And then David has a lot of other things he needs space for.
So stay tuned and we will see what happens over the next weeks to months. And we may stay put as well!


We went bigger in our last move and find it much easier. DH uses a walker in the house and it is a real advantage to have more space. We are trying to get rid of the extra stuff but I think the same as you. As for care, we have a yard company and a housecleaning service so it really is no extra work.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Super recipes Sam, Never thought to put shrimps into Mac n cheese what a great idea yum. Tried out the apple roll ups for dessert last night and they are delicious, it was worth the hives breakout afterwards from the sugar, kind of lol! The news on Paris was terrible last night, Some parts of our world are just nuts! Love the mittens Daralene, they look great. Julie, you are a very giving soul and you are blessed by receiving that wonderful gift of food in return. Better get outta bed this Sunday morning and find breakfast, then head off to see James Bond movie later, and forget about our troubled world for awhile.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam for the new Tea Party and delicious recipes. Also thanks ladies for the summary.
Went out with son to supermarket but felt giddy so he did my bit of shopping after getting me a cup of tea, then brought me home. I went to bed, had a nap and am feeling a lot better but doing nothing this evening. 
The news from France is dreadful, those responsible and their supporters are evil. My prayers for the injured and all the families.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. Super recipes Sam, Never thought to put shrimps into Mac n cheese what a great idea yum. Tried out the apple roll ups for dessert last night and they are delicious, it was worth the hives breakout afterwards from the sugar, kind of lol! The news on Paris was terrible last night, Some parts of our world are just nuts! Love the mittens Daralene, they look great. Julie, you are a very giving soul and you are blessed by receiving that wonderful gift of food in return. Better get outta bed this Sunday morning and find breakfast, then head off to see James Bond movie later, and forget about our troubled world for awhile.


Thank you, Fan! Enjoy your movie date!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam for the new Tea Party and delicious recipes. Also thanks ladies for the summary.
> Went out with son to supermarket but felt giddy so he did my bit of shopping after getting me a cup of tea, then brought me home. I went to bed, had a nap and am feeling a lot better but doing nothing this evening.
> The news from France is dreadful, those responsible and their supporters are evil. My prayers for the injured and all the families.


So glad you are feeling better, Mary!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just discovered these beauties have opened up this morning.
Enjoy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan your flower garden is so beautiful. It is so cold here so the flower photos make me think warm thoughts.&#9786;

I have had a shower and got into clean pajamas. Sat here in my knitting chair and watched TV. Greg and I watched Labyrinth and I made hat #41.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sad about what has happened in Paris. My heart goes out to all who are injured and to the families of those injured and killed.


Amy's friend's family lives in Paris, she has been listening to the news very closely.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Caren.
How are you liking your new home. I hope you are soon settled in and back to crocheting &#9786;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Just discovered these beauties have opened up this morning.
> Enjoy


Beautiful flowers Fan . I think lilies are my favourite flower apart from some of them don't smell very nice 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are the Hedgehog mittens I've been working on. the first one has a mistake, which you may remember, where I went way past where I should have started the thumb. The second one has a thumb, YAY. I did a gusset, as instructed and stitches now on hold waiting anxiously to become a real thumb, my first. Interesting to see how thumbs are done. I'm not sure what the rest of the process will be but I will get to it if I am lucky.
> 
> As to the first mitten, I had thought I would frog it back to where the thumb should start but the yarn accidentally broke. This yarn has no spring to it at all. Don't really like it, but perfect for the hedgehog I guess.
> 
> I might try that braided joining. I'll let you know what I do but it sure would save time if I used the first one instead of doing it over from scratch, just didn't want it to have a join.


Your mittens are coming along very nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Caren.
> How are you liking your new home. I hope you are soon settled in and back to crocheting ☺


Hello Mel !! Getting settled been knitting a bit when i sit down for a bit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Mel !! Getting settled been knitting a bit when i sit down for a bit.


So what are you knitting . I know Mel is knitting hats and Daralene is knitting mittens . I'm alternating between socks and a cushion cover , so what is on your needles ? 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So what are you knitting . I know Mel is knitting hats and Daralene is knitting mittens . I'm alternating between socks and a cushion cover , so what is on your needles ?
> Sonja


Oh dear i brought several wips with me, 2 baby jumpers; 2 pairs of mittens, a scarf. Then there is the scarf my sis started thst I'll make into a cowl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Interesting. I see it was started by a department store owner. We have a big one at Thanksgiving names for Macy's, a department store here. Good thing you remembered on time so you could avoid that route. It sounds quite spectacular.
> 
> I'm going to post my mittens soon. Well as soon as the photo program comes up. :roll:


Haven't seen it for a few years now but maybe will again in a few years once the grandchild is old enough to appreciate it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are the Hedgehog mittens I've been working on. the first one has a mistake, which you may remember, where I went way past where I should have started the thumb. The second one has a thumb, YAY. I did a gusset, as instructed and stitches now on hold waiting anxiously to become a real thumb, my first. Interesting to see how thumbs are done. I'm not sure what the rest of the process will be but I will get to it if I am lucky.
> 
> As to the first mitten, I had thought I would frog it back to where the thumb should start but the yarn accidentally broke. This yarn has no spring to it at all. Don't really like it, but perfect for the hedgehog I guess.
> 
> I might try that braided joining. I'll let you know what I do but it sure would save time if I used the first one instead of doing it over from scratch, just didn't want it to have a join.


It is a lovley mitten. Just a hint- I put the thumb onto spare yarn (different colour) that way the early rounds are easier as the solid pin doesn't get in the way. The stitches on hold can then hold their shape and be kept more out the way while you do the top of the mitten.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It sounds as though most of the terrorists have blown themselves up....how do you fight against people who are happy to die? A terrible situation. "Man's inhumanity to man."


There are no deterrents that work for them so hard to know what we can do- excpet catch them befor ehand and clearly this didn't work here. And they are much more subtle than the guy who had the live grenade in his luggage. Those ones who do this are probably no great risk! they are almost certain to get caught.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> If you like where you are currently living, have you considered the stair lifters that fit on any stairs and you just sit down and it lifts you up to the top of the stairs? I am sure that would be much cheaper than a whole new home. Just a suggestion. I have stairs (2 sets) in my split level, and that is what I will do if and when I am unable to climb them on my 2 feet. Just an idea.


Worth looking at- not a lot of space. And we could do with one more room. This place also has a few things we don't like. 
But you are right it would cost a lot less to fix the things we don't like. We really shouldn't be needing to get a bigger place at our stage of life. Thats my fault! I haven't needed so much room until recently. I've kept my wants under control until I've had the space to spread out. Always needed extra room for David but now we need it for me to.
David has decided we need some garden though and we have none here. David is planning his life around this grandchild- it needs somewhere to play!

Edit. Realsied that the written word might not get across that it's all my fault was not meant in a negative sense. Laughing at myself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

didn't you got to amsterdam last year? --- sam



KateB said:


> These are the friends I used to work with & we put money away all year for this long weekend in November. We've been here to Stobo Castle Spa a few times, but we've also been to Dublin, Amsterdam, Barcelona, Rome, Edinburgh, Paris and London. So glad we are not in a city this weekend, too frightening, but then where is safe?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Amy's friend's family lives in Paris, she has been listening to the news very closely.


It'a so very sad; I'll keep Amy's friend in my prayers that he/she is safe and sound. I'm sure that they are traumatized by something so horrible being so close.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are enjoying life - good for you - always good to hear from you - am showing up when you start baking the knoedel. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Sam and everyone else, just dropping in for a quick tea, daughter about to arrive, we will be spending the day together.
> Taking her over to the "Nottawasaga Inn" for lunch, from there ????. Ha! Am really looking forward to seeing her.
> 
> "SAM"
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are enjoying life - good for you - always good to hear from you - am showing up when you start baking the knoedel. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Sam and everyone else, just dropping in for a quick tea, daughter about to arrive, we will be spending the day together.
> Taking her over to the "Nottawasaga Inn" for lunch, from there ????. Ha! Am really looking forward to seeing her.
> 
> "SAM"
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i liked the shrimp recipe also. definitely needing to try the apple roll ups - so sory about the hives - hope they are gone by now. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning all. Super recipes Sam, Never thought to put shrimps into Mac n cheese what a great idea yum. Tried out the apple roll ups for dessert last night and they are delicious, it was worth the hives breakout afterwards from the sugar, kind of lol! The news on Paris was terrible last night, Some parts of our world are just nuts! Love the mittens Daralene, they look great. Julie, you are a very giving soul and you are blessed by receiving that wonderful gift of food in return. Better get outta bed this Sunday morning and find breakfast, then head off to see James Bond movie later, and forget about our troubled world for awhile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for son - if that happens again i might see a doctor - glad you are feeling better now. --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks Sam for the new Tea Party and delicious recipes. Also thanks ladies for the summary.
> Went out with son to supermarket but felt giddy so he did my bit of shopping after getting me a cup of tea, then brought me home. I went to bed, had a nap and am feeling a lot better but doing nothing this evening.
> The news from France is dreadful, those responsible and their supporters are evil. My prayers for the injured and all the families.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers fan - love the lily. --- sam



Fan said:


> Just discovered these beauties have opened up this morning.
> Enjoy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good to hear you got those needles clicking Caren.&#128077;
Can't wait to see the finished projects&#9786;

Here is #42. They are knitting up quickly.&#128077;


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> didn't you got to amsterdam last year? --- sam


Yes, but that was with the "girls" I was at college with in the dark ages. :lol: I've actually been to Amsterdam 3 times, great place.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good to hear you got those needles clicking Caren.👍
> Can't wait to see the finished projects☺
> 
> Here is #42. They are knitting up quickly.👍


You're telling me....I no sooner put #41 on the photo list than you had #42 done! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all! Finally made it here, but did manage to finish all of last week. 
I had to run to Hobby Lobby and get 2 sets of size 8 dpns, in 7inch length, so that I can work up this stocking much faster than with the too long circular, using 6 dpns, I'm cruising along now, I've gotten more done in the last few hours than I got done all yesterday. 
Sam, thank you for setting us off on a new week; Margaret, Kate and Julie, thanks for the summary. I hope that Kate is having a wonderful time at the spa, and not too bad weather. 
David should be home in a few hours, he quite enjoyed Tennessee, and Georgia, Kentucky is a little hilly for his truck to enjoy. He loved all the trees, said it made the wind not too bad at all, natural wind break. 
Well, off to get caught up here. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan the flowers are beautiful. Daralene and Melody you both have beautiful projects. (hedgehog mitts and baby hat 42 & 42)

Wedding was wonderful. Setting was lovely and the vows were unique and down to earth. StepDD was beautiful and groom handsome. What else is there to say. It was very cold when the sun went down (45F) which for us is pretty cold. Finally left with oldest DD a bit earlier than DH. Youngest DD picked me up at oldest's house and brought me on home from there. 
I just couldn't handle the cold any longer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan the flowers are beautiful. Daralene and Melody you both have beautiful projects. (hedgehog mitts and baby hat 42 & 42)
> 
> Wedding was wonderful. Setting was lovely and the vows were unique and down to earth. StepDD was beautiful and groom handsome. What else is there to say. It was very cold when the sun went down (45F) which for us is pretty cold. Finally left with oldest DD a bit earlier than DH. Youngest DD picked me up at oldest's house and brought me on home from there.
> I just couldn't handle the cold any longer.


That is good! And good you had somewhere to retreat to. How did the wontons(?) go?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pacer, you get the Lurker 2 award for Mom of the year. I am sure Matthew owes his gifts to you and DH (is artistic, too? do I remember that right?)


Thanks. DH is a musician. He plays trombone, flute, trumpet and keyboard. DS#1 plays trumpet. I have an art minor from college. I have a stone sculpture that I made in college that is still with us.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi again, thank you for your enjoyment of my flower photos.
We have just got home from the Bond movie, and it was a big WOW!
Just about the best from Daniel Craig, thus far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi again, thank you for your enjoyment of my flower photos.
> We have just got home from the Bond movie, and it was a big WOW!
> Just about the best from Daniel Craig, thus far.


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They tasted good. Of course, as I predicted they were cold quickly. Don't know if they were eaten much or not as did not go check it out. There was tons of food.


Lurker 2 said:


> That is good! And good you had somewhere to retreat to. How did the wontons(?) go?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunately this is the last of the bond movies he will be in too from what I understand.


Fan said:


> Hi again, thank you for your enjoyment of my flower photos.
> We have just got home from the Bond movie, and it was a big WOW!
> Just about the best from Daniel Craig, thus far.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to read and catch up today. I went to work early this morning like around 3:30 in the morning. When I got out to my car, I noticed I had a flat tire so I had to walk quite a distance to get my son's vehicle. I arrived at work a minute late only to find out that I could not start working right away due to the floor being waxed in the area I needed to work. I took a knitting break and started work an hour later so that means I was 59 minutes early instead of a minute late. I worked until 11:00 in the morning and then came home. My son had taken the car to be looked at and we found out I had a nail in the tire, but it was fixed and ready to pick up. Fortunately the cost was $0.00. I grabbed a quick bite to eat with Matthew and then off to a yarn shop so he could teach Kumihimo. He did a fabulous job. I was so proud of him. After class, we went to get some meat from the butcher shop and order our Thanksgiving turkey. Next, we had to go to the store for Matthew to buy his brother's Christmas gift and then we came home long enough to put away the meat and start a load of laundry. I took the boys out for dinner and the food did not come out the way Matthew thought he had ordered it. The manager had just happened to walk by when Matthew made a comment that the meat was not what he ordered. The manager went and had a new sandwich made for Matthew and told him he could take the other one home so that is my lunch for tomorrow. I thanked the manager before we left and told him how much it meant to me that someone would help Matthew to have a dinner that was fitting for his likes. I let the manager know that Matthew is autistic and we are teaching him to order food for himself which is stressful for him. He sees a picture and assumes that is what he is ordering. The manager was so appreciative that I came to thank him and to share what it means to be a parent of a special needs person. We finally came home and now it is time to get some sleep so I can be up at 2:30 in the morning to go back into work for a while tomorrow. I am trying to get an important project completed which was wanted by Friday, but could not be done by then. Management figured that out as the week went on so I am trying hard to get it done so it can hopefully ship out on Monday morning. I have almost finished knitting a baby sweater this week as well. I am doing that in my free time. I am using up random yarn donated by others. It is interesting putting together sweaters from leftover yarns.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, the hedgehog mitts are coming along great.

Fan, beautiful flowers, so nice to see something growing, will be months before we have anything nice outdoors ut my Christmas cactuses are coming nicely, the small orange one is in full bloom & another has about 200 buds, should be beautiful soon. The 3 is just starting to bud. Weird this is the only flowering indoor plant that des well for e but they really seem to love my livingroom, 

Gwen, beautiful bride too bad it was to cold for you t stay longer.

Kiwi, great to hear from you, glad life is going well.
Melody, lovely hats
Margaret, happy house hunting, hope you find your dream home.

DH has been listening to the news. Terrible all the dead & injured, I don't know how they can fight these crazy people.

Mary, I hope you will post a photo of your baby sweaters from leftover, I'm sure they are very pretty & colorful.
I picked up several leaflets of cute baby/ toddler sweaters at the librairy Thursday that someone had donated 0.25 each
I got my blocks for my next quilt sashed at the quitting day today, now just have to put them together with a narrow border between. I think it's looking quite good. We decided we will meet the beginning of December & do a couple of ragg quilts for the Interval home- a refuge for battered women.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan the flowers are beautiful. Daralene and Melody you both have beautiful projects. (hedgehog mitts and baby hat 42 & 42)
> 
> Wedding was wonderful. Setting was lovely and the vows were unique and down to earth. StepDD was beautiful and groom handsome. What else is there to say. It was very cold when the sun went down (45F) which for us is pretty cold. Finally left with oldest DD a bit earlier than DH. Youngest DD picked me up at oldest's house and brought me on home from there.
> I just couldn't handle the cold any longer.


Oh Gwen, Photo is "SO" beautiful, Bride looks fantastic in her lovely gown. Groom also looks wonderful as well. Please you had a lovely time, sorry you felt cold. Ha!
Come on up to Canada, then you can say how cold it is, lol!

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am checking in quick. We are in southern Ohio. I messaged Purplefi this morning. If she has not checked in here, her family is safe! Thanking God for that gift. My prayers are with all in France.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi again, thank you for your enjoyment of my flower photos.
> We have just got home from the Bond movie, and it was a big WOW!
> Just about the best from Daniel Craig, thus far.


We attempted to go, but the showtimes were all sold out; we thought we'd see the Tom Hanks movie, but just as we got in line, that one sold out also. So, we headed next door to the Margarita Mexican grill. The food was late getting to us so the manager comped the entire meal and drinks. Quite a nice turn of events; the waitress got a nice tip as she was afraid it might have been her fault, but manager assured us and her that it was the kitchen that had mislaid the order.

The food was exceptionally good and the margaritas were delicious!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They tasted good. Of course, as I predicted they were cold quickly. Don't know if they were eaten much or not as did not go check it out. There was tons of food.


With a catering manager involved, I'm sure there was a lot to choose from for all the guests.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There was for sure and she did a wonderful job of organizing what food was where. Many different beverages also to choose from. Bonnie I was there for 5 hours so I really didn't miss anything. If I get ay other photos I'll share. This was just one I had taken with y phone. Step DD really was beautiful. Couldn't believe she got such a lovely dress for $100. Oldest DD did her makeup for her also and 3 DGD helped their mom with making sure food trays etc were always filled. Really was delightful. Lots of laughter, music and fun.

Tired now so headed to bed.


RookieRetiree said:


> With a catering manage r involved, I'm sure there was a lot to choose from for all the guests.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We went to movie at 10am this Sunday morning and it was a good time to go, no noisy kids and not many in theatre. Mmm Margaritas are delicious, as are mojitas. My mothers name was Margaret as is my middle name and we used to enjoy one on her birthday, ah memories. Unfortunately I can't tolerate booze these days, so stick to tea and coffee, and sometimes grape juice. When you do get to see the movie, be assured it's a good one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. DH is a musician. He plays trombone, flute, trumpet and keyboard. DS#1 plays trumpet. I have an art minor from college. I have a stone sculpture that I made in college that is still with us.


 :thumbup: Musician ARE artists too, I am curious to know your major. Both my degrees have an Art History major. Was told I couldn't so was surprised when they did it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They tasted good. Of course, as I predicted they were cold quickly. Don't know if they were eaten much or not as did not go check it out. There was tons of food.


Which is a good thing for a cold day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Unfortunately this is the last of the bond movies he will be in too from what I understand.


How old is Daniel Craig? The only Bond movie I've been to was 'Never say never' I think. Mostly just can't afford cinema prices- used to be a real movie buff- all the Swedish film makers, Felini and so on. My Film Club membership in Wellington, helped keep me sane.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen the married couple really looked wonderful. Nice pic.&#128077;

Just knit up #43. I am really liking the baby hats and how they are looking. But this one I think is my favorite. I promise no more tonight. Maybe another one will be knit up tomorrow. I am hoping to get to Walmart tomorrow to get some yellow yarn I need to make Gages teachers Christmas present.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wedding pictures beautiful.
Fran, beautiful flowers.
Daralene, love hedgehog mitts. Good for you preservering.
Maya and I had lovely walk. Went to library and two hardware stores. Did get brackets to hang shades in my bedroom.
Wrote this three times and lost in space. Lost what else I wanted to comment on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen the married couple really looked wonderful. Nice pic.👍
> 
> Just knit up #43. I am really liking the baby hats and how they are looking. But this one I think is my favorite. I promise no more tonight. Maybe another one will be knit up tomorrow. I am hoping to get to Walmart tomorrow to get some yellow yarn I need to make Gages teachers Christmas present.


I like it too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daniel Craig is good but no one can replace Sean Connery in my eyes. Love him.&#128525;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mog's christmas adventure. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/mogs-christmas-calamity.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> We went to movie at 10am this Sunday morning and it was a good time to go, no noisy kids and not many in theatre. Mmm Margaritas are delicious, as are mojitas. My mothers name was Margaret as is my middle name and we used to enjoy one on her birthday, ah memories. Unfortunately I can't tolerate booze these days, so stick to tea and coffee, and sometimes grape juice. When you do get to see the movie, be assured it's a good one!


My sister is Margaret and Mom was Marjorie. Liquor tends to give me heartburn so I don't have it very often; the frozen drink was nice though with the pulled pork sandwich which had a hot sauce that I had served on the side. That was a wise decision as a very little went a long way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how was the food. how warm was it during the cermony? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Fan the flowers are beautiful. Daralene and Melody you both have beautiful projects. (hedgehog mitts and baby hat 42 & 42)
> 
> Wedding was wonderful. Setting was lovely and the vows were unique and down to earth. StepDD was beautiful and groom handsome. What else is there to say. It was very cold when the sun went down (45F) which for us is pretty cold. Finally left with oldest DD a bit earlier than DH. Youngest DD picked me up at oldest's house and brought me on home from there.
> I just couldn't handle the cold any longer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for yet another week at the TP.  

I didnt get on the computer last night as I had Serena overnight. I picked her up about 4pm and all was good and very cute, even bedtime went ok but then it all turned at around 3am... crying for her mum.... sobbing mum mum, then "hello nanna" as she was sobbing. Very cute but I couldnt settle her down again and gave up around 4 then in bed with me she came. Good grief now I remember why my kids didnt sleep with us. What a fidgety fiddle. I snuck out around 7am and she slept till 8.30. She is saying so many words now... very cute. Oh yeah... about 4.30am she stood up in the bed... I said what you doing? Lie down. She had her teddy in her arms and she was saying "outside?". Oh yeah sure I thought. Good heavens. Funny kid. 

What devastating news coming in from France. My thought go to all who are affected. Just terrible. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> mog's christmas adventure. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/mogs-christmas-calamity.htm?utm_source=nl


we loved Mog, as my two were growing up! Thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for yet another week at the TP.
> 
> I didnt get on the computer last night as I had Serena overnight. I picked her up about 4pm and all was good and very cute, even bedtime went ok but then it all turned at around 3am... crying for her mum.... sobbing mum mum, then "hello nanna" as she was sobbing. Very cute but I couldnt settle her down again and gave up around 4 then in bed with me she came. Good grief now I remember why my kids didnt sleep with us. What a fidgety fiddle. I snuck out around 7am and she slept till 8.30. She is saying so many words now... very cute. Oh yeah... about 4.30am she stood up in the bed... I said what you doing? Lie down. She had her teddy in her arms and she was saying "outside?". Oh yeah sure I thought. Good heavens. Funny kid.
> 
> What devastating news coming in from France. My thought go to all who are affected. Just terrible. :-(


Quite an adventure, Grandma!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Beautiful gown and little angel !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Beautiful gown and little angel !


Thanks, Jackie! The lace was rather stiff to sew- which is why we ended up applying the ribbon in front- Gerry added the three buttons, nice to know that it all went smoothly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute baby - stunning christening gown showcasing you expertise and talent. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear i brought several wips with me, 2 baby jumpers; 2 pairs of mittens, a scarf. Then there is the scarf my sis started thst I'll make into a cowl.


You have enough to keep you busy for a while . I usually like to finish one before I start another . But with using small needles for the socks decided to give my fingers a break now and again with the bigger needles for the cushion

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute baby - stunning christening gown showcasing you expertise and talent. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. Why aren't you in bed? Naughty Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It is a lovley mitten. Just a hint- I put the thumb onto spare yarn (different colour) that way the early rounds are easier as the solid pin doesn't get in the way. The stitches on hold can then hold their shape and be kept more out the way while you do the top of the mitten.


Thank you Margaret I will take that tip too as I've just saved a pair of cute mittens To try after Christmas never knit gloves or thumb mittens so will take all the hints I can get 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan the flowers are beautiful. Daralene and Melody you both have beautiful projects. (hedgehog mitts and baby hat 42 & 42)
> 
> Wedding was wonderful. Setting was lovely and the vows were unique and down to earth. StepDD was beautiful and groom handsome. What else is there to say. It was very cold when the sun went down (45F) which for us is pretty cold. Finally left with oldest DD a bit earlier than DH. Youngest DD picked me up at oldest's house and brought me on home from there.
> I just couldn't handle the cold any longer.


Bride looks stunning Gwen beautiful dress , shame it got too cold but it looked like they had a sunny day for most of the day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where I had got to, with the Guernsey, this morning- I am now onto the new cone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> mog's christmas adventure. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/mogs-christmas-calamity.htm?utm_source=nl


Ive seen this advert its about the best one this year here , but the supermarket is terrible don't go shopping there at all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive seen this advert its about the best one this year here , but the supermarket is terrible don't go shopping there at all


Mog is very much loved, I think, I've never been to Sainsbury's!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for yet another week at the TP.
> 
> I didnt get on the computer last night as I had Serena overnight. I picked her up about 4pm and all was good and very cute, even bedtime went ok but then it all turned at around 3am... crying for her mum.... sobbing mum mum, then "hello nanna" as she was sobbing. Very cute but I couldnt settle her down again and gave up around 4 then in bed with me she came. Good grief now I remember why my kids didnt sleep with us. What a fidgety fiddle. I snuck out around 7am and she slept till 8.30. She is saying so many words now... very cute. Oh yeah... about 4.30am she stood up in the bed... I said what you doing? Lie down. She had her teddy in her arms and she was saying "outside?". Oh yeah sure I thought. Good heavens. Funny kid.
> 
> What devastating news coming in from France. My thought go to all who are affected. Just terrible. :-(


What a night . Did she wake bright eyed and on the move while you just want to go back to bed 😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mog is very much loved, I think, I've never been to Sainsbury's!


I think they are now 5th on the top supermarket list . I think they are expensive . In the town closest to me they have just built a very large store that is never going to open as they have now decided to close so many stores 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


The baby is gorgeous Julie and your gown is stunning . Nice to finally see it 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


Oh my goodness! Just adorable.

I havent commented on any posts tonight.... too tired :roll:

But I will say Gwen the bridal couple look lovely. Wow what a bargain her dress was.... beautiful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Quite an adventure, Grandma!


mmm VERY tired now though. I can imagine that so is Serena. I was supposed to have her till after lunch today which would have been fun and was going to take photos also. However the "other" Grannie wanted her for the day so she left me about 9.30am. I didnt refuse coz I was tired anyway. Oh well next time. But I wont be having her overnight tooooo often.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What a night . Did she wake bright eyed and on the move while you just want to go back to bed 😀


She was pretty happy when she woke but I didnt have her for long then. I reckon she might have been cranky as the day wore on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think they are now 5th on the top supermarket list . I think they are expensive . In the town closest to me they have just built a very large store that is never going to open as they have now decided to close so many stores
> Sonja


I got to shop at Morrison's, Tesco and something else while I was in Glasgow in 2011, don't know if Glasgow has a Sainsbury's? I just went along with Cousin Karen (who's not short of a bob!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The baby is gorgeous Julie and your gown is stunning . Nice to finally see it
> Sonja


It is isn't it? It has been a long wait!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness! Just adorable.
> 
> I havent commented on any posts tonight.... too tired :roll:
> 
> But I will say Gwen the bridal couple look lovely. Wow what a bargain her dress was.... beautiful.


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> mmm VERY tired now though. I can imagine that so is Serena. I was supposed to have her till after lunch today which would have been fun and was going to take photos also. However the "other" Grannie wanted her for the day so she left me about 9.30am. I didnt refuse coz I was tired anyway. Oh well next time. But I wont be having her overnight tooooo often.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown: To being kicked at or what ever it was she got up to, while she was in with you! I have forgotten, now how you described it, and can't be bothered hunting back!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got to shop at Morrison's, Tesco and something else while I was in Glasgow in 2011, don't know if Glasgow has a Sainsbury's? I just went along with Cousin Karen (who's not short of a bob!)


I like Tesco, but we only have a small Tesco in town and our one big supermarket is Morrison's and I hate it! Glasgow probably has about 6 Sainsbury's in various places.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for yet another week at the TP.
> 
> I didnt get on the computer last night as I had Serena overnight. I picked her up about 4pm and all was good and very cute, even bedtime went ok but then it all turned at around 3am... crying for her mum.... sobbing mum mum, then "hello nanna" as she was sobbing. Very cute but I couldnt settle her down again and gave up around 4 then in bed with me she came. Good grief now I remember why my kids didnt sleep with us. What a fidgety fiddle. I snuck out around 7am and she slept till 8.30. She is saying so many words now... very cute. Oh yeah... about 4.30am she stood up in the bed... I said what you doing? Lie down. She had her teddy in her arms and she was saying "outside?". Oh yeah sure I thought. Good heavens. Funny kid.
> 
> What devastating news coming in from France. My thought go to all who are affected. Just terrible. :-(


Luke's like that, he throws himself all over the bed and kicks you in the back. Last time he stayed over DH slept in with him and at one point he woke up with Luke lying on top of his head!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I like Tesco, but we only have a small Tesco in town and our one big supermarket is Morrison's and I hate it! Glasgow probably has about 6 Sainsbury's in various places.


there is a small shopping centre about 5 minutes by car away from me with a large tesco attached to it and now an Aldi has just opened up behind the centre . So I can do all my shopping there . I would prefer a shop that has a little bit of tesco, a little bit of Asda and a little bit of Morrisons mixed together 
That would be my ideal supermarket


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Luke's like that, he throws himself all over the bed and kicks you in the back. Last time he stayed over DH slept in with him and at one point he woke up with Luke lying on top of his head!


That made me laugh and brought back memories of my middle son when he was little . He was like a limpet he would wrap his arms and legs round you and just wouldn't let go even when he was asleep 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I like Tesco, but we only have a small Tesco in town and our one big supermarket is Morrison's and I hate it! Glasgow probably has about 6 Sainsbury's in various places.


Although Karen is English by blood, she is a Scot by birth and choice, so I am sure she believes in watching her pennies. We definitely never went to Sainsbury's, although she would take any excuse to go to John Lewis or Ikea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke's like that, he throws himself all over the bed and kicks you in the back. Last time he stayed over DH slept in with him and at one point he woke up with Luke lying on top of his head!


Oh my goodness gracious!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful christening gown, Julie, and the little one is so cute.
Love the hats, Mel, and Connery will always be my fav Bond.
The bride looked gorgeous, Gwen. Lovely dress. Sounded like a nice day. Seems like so many weddings these days are unbelievably expensive. Smart when one doesn't have to be.


I'm going to meet a friend at a Christmas market today. Don't plan to buy, but will enjoy looking.

The Annie report is still good. She and DD2 have become good buddies and have their own routine. I'm happy about that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful christening gown, Julie, and the little one is so cute.
> Love the hats, Mel, and Connery will always be my fav Bond.
> The bride looked gorgeous, Gwen. Lovely dress. Sounded like a nice day. Seems like so many weddings these days are unbelievably expensive. Smart when one doesn't have to be.
> 
> ...


Thank you! And I am so glad to hear the update on Anniecat! Great that she has settled- you have to be so happy!
Enjoy your outing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Beautiful christening gown, Julie, and the little one is so cute.
> Love the hats, Mel, and Connery will always be my fav Bond.
> The bride looked gorgeous, Gwen. Lovely dress. Sounded like a nice day. Seems like so many weddings these days are unbelievably expensive. Smart when one doesn't have to be.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that Annie is still settled at your daughters that must be a great relief for you . And I have to say I'm envious of your trip to a Christmas market , I've been to a few in Europe over the years but don't know when I'll get to one again . What makes it worse is that my middle son and his girlfriend are going to Bruges Christmas market in December 
He said he will send pictures teaser that he is 😄
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> there is a small shopping centre about 5 minutes by car away from me with a large tesco attached to it and now an Aldi has just opened up behind the centre . So I can do all my shopping there . I would prefer a shop that has a little bit of tesco, a little bit of Asda and a little bit of Morrisons mixed together
> That would be my ideal supermarket


Sainsburys on line is my favourite supermarket. That way they deliver and I don't have to go. Suits me fine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sainsburys on line is my favourite supermarket. That way they deliver and I don't have to go. Suits me fine.


I think your delivery charges are much more reasonable than what ours are! Mind you I still would not be ordering from Sainsbury's at this distance!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


Just beautiful; both baby and dress.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think your delivery charges are much more reasonable than what ours are! Mind you I still would not be ordering from Sainsbury's at this distance!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, you would certainly be the most distant customer, that's for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just beautiful; both baby and dress.


Thank you, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, you would certainly be the most distant customer, that's for sure!


The only way to go further would be to order from the bottom of the south Island!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Watchers of the Aurora Borealis will like this link from Earth Sky Watch:

http://earthsky.org/todays-image/nothing-beats-natures-own-fireworks?utm_source


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I had got to, with the Guernsey, this morning- I am now onto the new cone.


Wow your needles must be burning ! Heat flying from a ninja knitter!
It's looking very pretty Julie. Something like that would take me a life time to do.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> mog's christmas adventure. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/mogs-christmas-calamity.htm?utm_source=nl


Oh! Hilarious! My 1st laugh for today.. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Will be forwarding to my friends and family. TX.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I need to apologise Julie I saw your beautiful Guernsey and forgot to comment . I woke up in the early hours with a real bad migraine and feeling nauseous so I'm trying to read a very dim iPad and breathe deeply at the same time but I do remember seeing your picture it's going to be a beauty when finished , 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need to apologise Julie I saw your beautiful Guernsey and forgot to comment . I woke up in the early hours with a real bad migraine and feeling nauseous so I'm trying to read a very dim iPad and breathe deeply at the same time but I do remember seeing your picture it's going to be a beauty when finished ,
> Sonja


I hope that your migraine has gone; they are very nasty things!

Julie, I, too, think your sweater is beautiful. Is this one for you?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Watchers of the Aurora Borealis will like this link from Earth Sky Watch:
> 
> http://earthsky.org/todays-image/nothing-beats-natures-own-fireworks?utm_source


I so agree with the title of the link. :thumbup: I think you would enjoy this too. :thumbup: http://www.facebook.com/jeffjourneytothestars/photos_stream
This young man traveled to China and Tibet and from the tops of mountains he photographed the skies. Some amazing Milky Way shots. If you go into his FB page there is a link to his twitter photos and favorites. Amazing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sainsburys on line is my favourite supermarket. That way they deliver and I don't have to go. Suits me fine.


I've never looked at sainsburys online maybe I should , as I think the sainsburys supermarket that I visited had something to do with why I dislike sainsburys ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nothing quite like having a child sleep in your bed to ruin a good nights sleep. Seems there toe is either up your nose or in your ear. Lol.
Its so cute when they start to talk, you never know what's coming next.



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for yet another week at the TP.
> 
> I didnt get on the computer last night as I had Serena overnight. I picked her up about 4pm and all was good and very cute, even bedtime went ok but then it all turned at around 3am... crying for her mum.... sobbing mum mum, then "hello nanna" as she was sobbing. Very cute but I couldnt settle her down again and gave up around 4 then in bed with me she came. Good grief now I remember why my kids didnt sleep with us. What a fidgety fiddle. I snuck out around 7am and she slept till 8.30. She is saying so many words now... very cute. Oh yeah... about 4.30am she stood up in the bed... I said what you doing? Lie down. She had her teddy in her arms and she was saying "outside?". Oh yeah sure I thought. Good heavens. Funny kid.
> 
> What devastating news coming in from France. My thought go to all who are affected. Just terrible. :-(


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope that your migraine has gone; they are very nasty things!
> 
> Julie, I, too, think your sweater is beautiful. Is this one for you?


It's not so bad now but I feel very shaky when I move for some reason so I'm sat still and trying to read on my iPad , 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that Annie is still settled at your daughters that must be a great relief for you . And I have to say I'm envious of your trip to a Christmas market , I've been to a few in Europe over the years but don't know when I'll get to one again . What makes it worse is that my middle son and his girlfriend are going to Bruges Christmas market in December
> He said he will send pictures teaser that he is 😄
> Sonja


What is Bruges Christmas market? Is Bruges a place?
Next weekend is a big Christmas craft sale in Lloydminster, I want to go as do several if my friends so hopefully DH won't decide that when we will go on a little road trip. We had talked of going to southern Alberta to visit my cousin but he can't seem to decide when to go, I had told him this coming week was good as we have the kids again the next next Wed-Friday. But there's no snow he can continue doing odd jobs around the farm & wants to do that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need to apologise Julie I saw your beautiful Guernsey and forgot to comment . I woke up in the early hours with a real bad migraine and feeling nauseous so I'm trying to read a very dim iPad and breathe deeply at the same time but I do remember seeing your picture it's going to be a beauty when finished ,
> Sonja


I am so sorry your migraine is so bad, Sonja- take care dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope that your migraine has gone; they are very nasty things!
> 
> Julie, I, too, think your sweater is beautiful. Is this one for you?


Yes, that is why I am working so hard on it before the weather gets really hot, because I need another, other than the grey one for the next winter. My old cream Aran jumper is starting to wear right out. I don't want to end up making it through the winter months!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's not so bad now but I feel very shaky when I move for some reason so I'm sat still and trying to read on my iPad ,
> Sonja


Hope the migraine is gone soon. You may think I'm crazy but sometimes when I have a bad one & the mint oil doesn't fix it, I take the Tylenol 3-my doctor has given other things but for me one of those works best- with Coke.
I don't know if it's the combination of sugar & caffeine but it seems to make the Tylenol act faster & better.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


Beautiful gown and baby.
Lovely talking to you again via "Skype" Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is Bruges Christmas market? Is Bruges a place?
> Next weekend is a big Christmas craft sale in Lloydminster, I want to go as do several if my friends so hopefully DH won't decide that when we will go on a little road trip. We had talked of going to southern Alberta to visit my cousin but he can't seem to decide when to go, I had told him this coming week was good as we have the kids again the next next Wed-Friday. But there's no snow he can continue doing odd jobs around the farm & wants to do that.


I think Bruges is a city in Belgium.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful gown and baby.
> Lovely talking to you again via "Skype" Julie.


Thanks, always good to talk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, both the christening gown & Gansey are works of art, going to be heirlooms for sure.

Melody, I think the latest hat is the cutes one too. I agree, Sean Connery was the best Bond.

Rookie, too bad you didn't get to see the movie but great that you ended up with a free meal.

Our. Trip to see Shane is postponed until probably Wednesday, they were having other company today who work during the week & DH has to be around home Mon-Tues as an oil company is coming to survey to dig a well on our land. Maybe someday we will be the Clampetts, lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know about the Gansey- the intention is to have a warm work a day jumper! The Christening gown is intended as an heirloom.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, both the christening gown & Gansey are works of art, going to be heirlooms for sure.
> 
> Melody, I think the latest hat is the cutes one too. I agree, Sean Connery was the best Bond.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's not so bad now but I feel very shaky when I move for some reason so I'm sat still and trying to read on my iPad ,
> Sonja


Migraines can cause feelings of imbalance and so can some of the medications; best to take it easy and get up from chair, etc. very gingerly to be sure you're firmly planted on your feet before you start walking..I know this because I fell face forward into our tub when getting up from the toilet some years back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, both the christening gown & Gansey are works of art, going to be heirlooms for sure.
> 
> Melody, I think the latest hat is the cutes one too. I agree, Sean Connery was the best Bond.
> 
> ...


I sure wish that for you...we can have our own oil barons!

Hope that Shane is up to seeing you during the week. So sad for him and all he family; saying prayers and sending hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've never looked at sainsburys online maybe I should , as I think the sainsburys supermarket that I visited had something to do with why I dislike sainsburys ,


Its probably the branch. Some are better than others, like all big chains of shops etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He was born in 1968 so I guess that makes him about 47.


Lurker 2 said:


> How old is Daniel Craig? The only Bond movie I've been to was 'Never say never' I think. Mostly just can't afford cinema prices- used to be a real movie buff- all the Swedish film makers, Felini and so on. My Film Club membership in Wellington, helped keep me sane.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Bruges is a city in Belgium.


It is, Julie. It is an historic city, large port and famous for lace.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam this is so cute! Thanks for posting it.


thewren said:


> mog's christmas adventure. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/mogs-christmas-calamity.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was allegedly up to 60 but I seriously doubt it was that warm. I'd gues it was around low to mid 50s. They did have a BIG event tent that after the ceremony they had those large tall heaters (2 of them) going but you to be really comfortable you need to be no more than a few feet from to feel it. It did knock a little bit of the cold off but my hands were like ice and everyone was putting on jackets & coats.


thewren said:


> how was the food. how warm was it during the cermony? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Julie tht gown turned out incredible!!! What outstand work you do. Of course the baby is precious but I am in awe of that Christening gown.


Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! Just beautiful.


Lurker 2 said:


> Where I had got to, with the Guernsey, this morning- I am now onto the new cone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, both the christening gown & Gansey are works of art, going to be heirlooms for sure.
> 
> Melody, I think the latest hat is the cutes one too. I agree, Sean Connery was the best Bond.
> 
> ...


Have seen that show used to think grannie was great 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry about the migraine. Do you by any chance have any peppermint essential oil? Sniffing it really does help a migraine.


Swedenme said:


> I need to apologise Julie I saw your beautiful Guernsey and forgot to comment . I woke up in the early hours with a real bad migraine and feeling nauseous so I'm trying to read a very dim iPad and breathe deeply at the same time but I do remember seeing your picture it's going to be a beauty when finished ,
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Bruges is a city in Belgium.


Thank you Julie and yes it is I read Bonnie s post and forgot to reply again sure hope this fuzziness goes soon , hope I'm making sense on the posts I have been replying to 🙃
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Migraines can cause feelings of imbalance and so can some of the medications; best to take it easy and get up from chair, etc. very gingerly to be sure you're firmly planted on your feet before you start walking..I know this because I fell face forward into our tub when getting up from the toilet some years back.[/quote
> 
> I have medication from my doctors that I take seems to ease it lots but not fully hope fully it will be gone by morning . I'm surprised at how quick the day has past with me doing nothing
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Its probably the branch. Some are better than others, like all big chains of shops etc.


The shame of this one is that it was going to move into the lovely great big superstore that they had built and now it will just stay in the small cramped place while the other brand new place stands empty does not make sense at all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry about the migraine. Do you by any chance have any peppermint essential oil? Sniffing it really does help a migraine.


I was going to say no but I think there is some in the back of a cupboard in the kitchen . I will get son to have a look , thank you Gwen 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Love pecan pie and mac and cheese. Lots of favourites there, Sam. Thank you. The review is always so helpful ladies, thank you too. I'm just marking my spot. Have read up to page 2 but I'm getting ready to go to a matinee theatre so will read the rest later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm going back now to read through the recipes then will head off to knit some. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam...just went through the recipes and you out did yourself IMHO this week. Love mac and cheese recipes and found it quite timely when I read the first pecan pie recipe I was thinking .....hmmm need a walnut pie recipe as I have some walnuts and low and behold the next recipe was for walnut pie! Thanks for all these tasty treats.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam and everyone else, just dropping in for a quick tea, daughter about to arrive, we will be spending the day together.
> Taking her over to the "Nottawasaga Inn" for lunch, from there ????. Ha! Am really looking forward to seeing her.
> 
> "SAM"
> ...


Hope that you had a fantastic time, great to hear from you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He was born in 1968 so I guess that makes him about 47.


so it would not be old age getting to him! (at least I don't think so)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It is, Julie. It is an historic city, large port and famous for lace.


Should have remembered the Lace connection- I was writing very late at night! Was too lazy to google it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Julie tht gown turned out incredible!!! What outstand work you do. Of course the baby is precious but I am in awe of that Christening gown.


A lot of the gown's beauty is in the glorious lace- Gerry paid a lot for that. But thanks for the compliment none-the-less!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are the Hedgehog mittens I've been working on. the first one has a mistake, which you may remember, where I went way past where I should have started the thumb. The second one has a thumb, YAY. I did a gusset, as instructed and stitches now on hold waiting anxiously to become a real thumb, my first. Interesting to see how thumbs are done. I'm not sure what the rest of the process will be but I will get to it if I am lucky.
> 
> As to the first mitten, I had thought I would frog it back to where the thumb should start but the yarn accidentally broke. This yarn has no spring to it at all. Don't really like it, but perfect for the hedgehog I guess.
> 
> I might try that braided joining. I'll let you know what I do but it sure would save time if I used the first one instead of doing it over from scratch, just didn't want it to have a join.


Those are great! Don't worry, thumbs are easy once you've done them, you'll not have any problems. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! Just beautiful.


Thank you Gwen.

I don't think I posted this shot- if I have doubled up- forgive me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have seen that show used to think grannie was great 😄


Granny was superb, but I used enjoy the whole lot of them- the Beverley Hill Billies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son showed me on Twitter were certain people here in Britain seem to be condoning it as for what's happening in places like Syria now that's scary


I think that that is some of the scariest parts, and those that leave our countries to join those groups should never be allowed back into our countries either, ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and yes it is I read Bonnie s post and forgot to reply again sure hope this fuzziness goes soon , hope I'm making sense on the posts I have been replying to 🙃
> Sonja


We make a point of always understanding you! We respect you as the fantastic knitter you are, and are astounded at what you tackled in your learning process.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It'a so very sad; I'll keep Amy's friend in my prayers that he/she is safe and sound. I'm sure that they are traumatized by something so horrible being so close.


Me too, so scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Worth looking at- not a lot of space. And we could do with one more room. This place also has a few things we don't like.
> But you are right it would cost a lot less to fix the things we don't like. We really shouldn't be needing to get a bigger place at our stage of life. Thats my fault! I haven't needed so much room until recently. I've kept my wants under control until I've had the space to spread out. Always needed extra room for David but now we need it for me to.
> David has decided we need some garden though and we have none here. David is planning his life around this grandchild- it needs somewhere to play!
> 
> Edit. Realsied that the written word might not get across that it's all my fault was not meant in a negative sense. Laughing at myself.


Have fun if do house hunt.  A garden would be fun for the grands, work though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam for the new Tea Party and delicious recipes. Also thanks ladies for the summary.
> Went out with son to supermarket but felt giddy so he did my bit of shopping after getting me a cup of tea, then brought me home. I went to bed, had a nap and am feeling a lot better but doing nothing this evening.
> The news from France is dreadful, those responsible and their supporters are evil. My prayers for the injured and all the families.


So glad that your son was with you and that you are feeling much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just discovered these beauties have opened up this morning.
> Enjoy


Beautiful!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gorgeous gown and gansey Julie .
Sorry about the migraine, warm thoughts for recovery.
Bruges has another name you probably are more familiar with
Brussels.
Just watching early morning tv, more gunfire at a vigil for victims in Paris. Lots of confusion and panic, what a dreadful situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous gown and gansey Julie .
> Sorry about the migraine, warm thoughts for recovery.
> Bruges has another name you probably are more familiar with
> Brussels.
> Just watching early morning tv, more gunfire at a vigil for victims in Paris. Lots of confusion and panic, what a dreadful situation.


Sorry Fan they are actually two quite separate cities. I have just double checked on the map of Belgium.

But thanks for the compliments! And looking forward to seeing you, later in the week.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Another update,
It was kids with fireworks in Paris, not gunfire, very scary all the same,
Arrested people in Belgium linked to attackers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Should have remembered the Lace connection- I was writing very late at night! Was too lazy to google it!


And this is its Christmas market that I will not be going to . I've told son I better get a real nice snow globe or Christmas ornament or he will be in trouble 😉


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up now and it is 1:30pm. Slept til 9:30am and got the dishes done and tidied up a bit. 
Went to the grocery store and got a few things we needed. Will do a big shop next week on Friday. Looked for some more ruffle yarn at Walmart today bit there was none&#128533;

Gorgeous day out there today. Getting Greg to take the air conditioner out of the window while the weather is nice&#128077;

Julie the christening gown is beyond beautiful. I am sure it will be a cherished heir loom. Also the gansey is looking great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And this is its Christmas market that I will not be going to . I've told son I better get a real nice snow globe or Christmas ornament or he will be in trouble 😉


My word that looks quite something!
My first photo is of the Fish Market near Leith, Edinburgh and the other is of the weekly market in Neuenrade, Germany- one wonders if they have a Christmas one?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that that is some of the scariest parts, and those that leave our countries to join those groups should never be allowed back into our countries either, ever.


According to the newspapers here some are already back don't know how true that is . But I agree with you they should not be allowed back .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up now and it is 1:30pm. Slept til 9:30am and got the dishes done and tidied up a bit.
> Went to the grocery store and got a few things we needed. Will do a big shop next week on Friday. Looked for some more ruffle yarn at Walmart today bit there was none😕
> 
> Gorgeous day out there today. Getting Greg to take the air conditioner out of the window while the weather is nice👍
> ...


Thank you so much, Mel! Glad you have a decent day. Sounds like you have been quite busy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We make a point of always understanding you! We respect you as the fantastic knitter you are, and are astounded at what you tackled in your learning process.


Thank you Julie that is a very nice compliment 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just beautiful; both baby and dress.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need to apologise Julie I saw your beautiful Guernsey and forgot to comment . I woke up in the early hours with a real bad migraine and feeling nauseous so I'm trying to read a very dim iPad and breathe deeply at the same time but I do remember seeing your picture it's going to be a beauty when finished ,
> Sonja


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Fan they are actually two quite separate cities. I have just double checked on the map of Belgium.
> 
> But thanks for the compliments! And looking forward to seeing you, later in the week.


Brussels has a lovely Christmas market too along with some lovely ones in Germany but I don't know if there is one were your pictures were taken Julie 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Hope you feel better soon.


Thank you I'm feeling lots better now although in the middle of the night I was wishing for one of those head massages you had 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Granny was superb, but I used enjoy the whole lot of them- the Beverley Hill Billies.


Me too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous gown and gansey Julie .
> Sorry about the migraine, warm thoughts for recovery.
> Bruges has another name you probably are more familiar with
> Brussels.
> Just watching early morning tv, more gunfire at a vigil for victims in Paris. Lots of confusion and panic, what a dreadful situation.


I have heard of Brussels before. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie that is a very nice compliment
> Sonja


And I believe it to be true!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


What a beautiful baby in a beautiful heirloom gown. You did a great job Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Brussels has a lovely Christmas market too along with some lovely ones in Germany but I don't know if there is one were your pictures were taken Julie
> Sonja


Nor do I, I must ask Susi when next I write to her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a beautiful baby in a beautiful heirloom gown. You did a great job Julie.


Thank you, Joyce!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops I stand corrected, re Bruges and Brussels they just sound so similar I thought they were the same town. Thanks Julie, we learn something every day don't we?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan the flowers are beautiful. Daralene and Melody you both have beautiful projects. (hedgehog mitts and baby hat 42 & 42)
> 
> Wedding was wonderful.  Setting was lovely and the vows were unique and down to earth. StepDD was beautiful and groom handsome. What else is there to say. It was very cold when the sun went down (45F) which for us is pretty cold. Finally left with oldest DD a bit earlier than DH. Youngest DD picked me up at oldest's house and brought me on home from there.
> I just couldn't handle the cold any longer.


So glad that everything went beautifully. I love her dress, just gorgeous!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The death toll in Paris has risen to132. As 99 of the injured were listed as critical it is unfortunately likely to be more. RIP to all the innocent victims.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And this is its Christmas market that I will not be going to . I've told son I better get a real nice snow globe or Christmas ornament or he will be in trouble 😉


Wow! I would love to go there. Hope you get something nice :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> According to the newspapers here some are already back don't know how true that is . But I agree with you they should not be allowed back .


Yes, if they want to go, give them a push but don't ever let them back.we just watched the news & it's confirmed that one of the attackers came in as a refugee. Makes me worry that our PM has said we will take 25,000 refugees before the end of the year even if there is not time to properly investigate them. That's crazy!

Well I got my house cleaned, laundry done up, DHs coat mended & my cowl blocked. Shane's step moms birthday was yesterday, she a really nice girl from Columbia, I think the cowl is going to her. I hope to get a couple more made as I think it has come out quite nice & was pretty quick to make


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops I stand corrected, re Bruges and Brussels they just sound so similar I thought they were the same town. Thanks Julie, we learn something every day don't we?


And of course neither you nor I can hop over the Channel, to get there! It is quite an undertaking for both of us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, if they want to go, give them a push but don't ever let them back.we just watched the news & it's confirmed that one of the attackers came in as a refugee. Makes me worry that our PM has said we will take 25,000 refugees before the end of the year even if there is not time to properly investigate them. That's crazy!
> 
> Well I got my house cleaned, laundry done up, DHs coat mended & my cowl blocked. Shane's step moms birthday was yesterday, she a really nice girl from Columbia, I think the cowl is going to her. I hope to get a couple more made as I think it has come out quite nice & was pretty quick to make


It looks lovely, Bonnie. 
This is your new PM., of course, the one you're not very happy with anyway?!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! I would love to go there. Hope you get something nice :-D


I know I will get something nice but it's not the same as going there . He told me I should go to the one at york that is about 1 hour away from where we live . I told him he can go to York and I will take his place in Europe 
York is a lovely medieval city and does have a nice Christmas market but not on the same scale as the European ones 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, if they want to go, give them a push but don't ever let them back.we just watched the news & it's confirmed that one of the attackers came in as a refugee. Makes me worry that our PM has said we will take 25,000 refugees before the end of the year even if there is not time to properly investigate them. That's crazy!
> 
> Well I got my house cleaned, laundry done up, DHs coat mended & my cowl blocked. Shane's step moms birthday was yesterday, she a really nice girl from Columbia, I think the cowl is going to her. I hope to get a couple more made as I think it has come out quite nice & was pretty quick to make


May be he will change his mind now Bonnie and do a thorough investigation first . Our government and others are in talks to try and help refugees in there own countries rather than European countries taking them in . Towns and villages just can't cope with the sheer volume of people ,

Your cowl is gorgeous the colours are so vibrant


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Musician ARE artists too, I am curious to know your major. Both my degrees have an Art History major. Was told I couldn't so was surprised when they did it.


I majored in elementary education and minored in religion and art.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to read and catch up today. I went to work early this morning like around 3:30 in the morning. When I got out to my car, I noticed I had a flat tire so I had to walk quite a distance to get my son's vehicle. I arrived at work a minute late only to find out that I could not start working right away due to the floor being waxed in the area I needed to work. I took a knitting break and started work an hour later so that means I was 59 minutes early instead of a minute late. I worked until 11:00 in the morning and then came home. My son had taken the car to be looked at and we found out I had a nail in the tire, but it was fixed and ready to pick up. Fortunately the cost was $0.00. I grabbed a quick bite to eat with Matthew and then off to a yarn shop so he could teach Kumihimo. He did a fabulous job. I was so proud of him. After class, we went to get some meat from the butcher shop and order our Thanksgiving turkey. Next, we had to go to the store for Matthew to buy his brother's Christmas gift and then we came home long enough to put away the meat and start a load of laundry. I took the boys out for dinner and the food did not come out the way Matthew thought he had ordered it. The manager had just happened to walk by when Matthew made a comment that the meat was not what he ordered. The manager went and had a new sandwich made for Matthew and told him he could take the other one home so that is my lunch for tomorrow. I thanked the manager before we left and told him how much it meant to me that someone would help Matthew to have a dinner that was fitting for his likes. I let the manager know that Matthew is autistic and we are teaching him to order food for himself which is stressful for him. He sees a picture and assumes that is what he is ordering. The manager was so appreciative that I came to thank him and to share what it means to be a parent of a special needs person. We finally came home and now it is time to get some sleep so I can be up at 2:30 in the morning to go back into work for a while tomorrow. I am trying to get an important project completed which was wanted by Friday, but could not be done by then. Management figured that out as the week went on so I am trying hard to get it done so it can hopefully ship out on Monday morning. I have almost finished knitting a baby sweater this week as well. I am doing that in my free time. I am using up random yarn donated by others. It is interesting putting together sweaters from leftover yarns.


You have been busy. It's so good that Matthew is teaching, and that he really loves the Kumihimo, I'm so happy for him. 
Wonderful manager to make sure that the meal that Matthew received was what he wanted, that was very nice of him. 
Don't forget to breath Mary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am checking in quick. We are in southern Ohio. I messaged Purplefi this morning. If she has not checked in here, her family is safe! Thanking God for that gift. My prayers are with all in France.


So glad that they are safe, I was worried as I don't know exactly where in France they live. 
Hopes and prayers with all of France from here also, there has to be a way to chop the head off of that snake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


Oh how beautiful!!!!!!!!! Well done you. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I had got to, with the Guernsey, this morning- I am now onto the new cone.


Lovely!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Gwen.
> 
> I don't think I posted this shot- if I have doubled up- forgive me!


Lovely from every view, I don't think any of us will mind if you double up, i'ts gorgeous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, if they want to go, give them a push but don't ever let them back.we just watched the news & it's confirmed that one of the attackers came in as a refugee. Makes me worry that our PM has said we will take 25,000 refugees before the end of the year even if there is not time to properly investigate them. That's crazy!
> 
> Well I got my house cleaned, laundry done up, DHs coat mended & my cowl blocked. Shane's step moms birthday was yesterday, she a really nice girl from Columbia, I think the cowl is going to her. I hope to get a couple more made as I think it has come out quite nice & was pretty quick to make


That's scary for sure.

Love the cowl, nice work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks lovely, Bonnie.
> This is your new PM., of course, the one you're not very happy with anyway?!


I think he's an improvement over the old one but I don't think this particular plan of rushing so many refugees in is a good idea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> May be he will change his mind now Bonnie and do a thorough investigation first . Our government and others are in talks to try and help refugees in there own countries rather than European countries taking them in . Towns and villages just can't cope with the sheer volume of people ,
> 
> Your cowl is gorgeous the colours are so vibrant


That plan sounds much more sensible.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio wrote:
I am checking in quick. We are in southern Ohio. I messaged Purplefi this morning. If she has not checked in here, her family is safe! Thanking God for that gift. My prayers are with all in France.

Thanks for the update, Tami, so glad the Purplefi's family is OK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Jackie! The lace was rather stiff to sew- which is why we ended up applying the ribbon in front- Gerry added the three buttons, nice to know that it all went smoothly!


The ribbon and buttons add a nice touch to the gown. It is so beautiful and the baby looks fabulous in it. A job well done and will be appreciated for years. Your Guernsey is coming along nicely as well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Was thinking last night about Purplefi and her family. So glad that they are ok. &#128077;

Greg got the vacuuming done this afternoon. Thank goodness for that. There was enough dog hair around that we could have had another dog made of it all.

I made this up this afternoon. ##44.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knock yourselves out folks - let the creative juices run free --- sam

http://www.instructables.com/id/50-Things-to-Make-with-a-Pallet/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie mentioned this. --- sam

https://www.gofundme.com/ch6dyncg


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And this is its Christmas market that I will not be going to . I've told son I better get a real nice snow globe or Christmas ornament or he will be in trouble 😉


That looks awesome and is on my bucket list to do someday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did go to bed right after that but could not sleep - so got up and worked on a jigsaw puzzle for a while - my breathing wasn't quite right and it took me a while to get it back. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sam. Why aren't you in bed? Naughty Sam!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My understanding is that he wants to pursue other project; not get pigeon-holed into one character. He has been a fantastic James Bond. I also understand that the next JB is to be an African American actor but I can't recall his name.


Lurker 2 said:


> so it would not be old age getting to him! (at least I don't think so)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good julie - do all sweaters have a gusset? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Where I had got to, with the Guernsey, this morning- I am now onto the new cone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There is really some outstanding details there Julie. I was praising your skills to the stepDD's MIL before the wedding yesterday as she was showing me a Norwegien (sp?) what had been her mothers (MIL is only family member here; all others in Norway) Beautiful workmanship.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Gwen.
> 
> I don't think I posted this shot- if I have doubled up- forgive me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

how festive it looks!


Swedenme said:


> And this is its Christmas market that I will not be going to . I've told son I better get a real nice snow globe or Christmas ornament or he will be in trouble 😉


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks awesome and is on my bucket list to do someday.


It does and knowing my middle son with his warped sense of humour he is going to send me lots of pictures of what I'm missing 😀


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news about annie cat - does she know you when you visit? hope you have a good outing. --- sam



machriste said:


> Beautiful christening gown, Julie, and the little one is so cute.
> Love the hats, Mel, and Connery will always be my fav Bond.
> The bride looked gorgeous, Gwen. Lovely dress. Sounded like a nice day. Seems like so many weddings these days are unbelievably expensive. Smart when one doesn't have to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i did go to bed right after that but could not sleep - so got up and worked on a jigsaw puzzle for a while - my breathing wasn't quite right and it took me a while to get it back. --- sam


Sorry to hear that you had problems with your breathing Sam hope you are ok now 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This entire terroristic event is quite unsettling. I pray for all injured and the families of those killed. It makes me feel very anxious about DD planning to do her study abroad this next summer; hopefully in Spain but no country is safe now days it seems. I know you can't live in fear but it still makes me feel apprehensive about her going abroad. And as she is an adult I have no say so.


martina said:


> The death toll in Paris has risen to132. As 99 of the injured were listed as critical it is unfortunately likely to be more. RIP to all the innocent victims.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful. May I ask what the pattern is?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, if they want to go, give them a push but don't ever let them back.we just watched the news & it's confirmed that one of the attackers came in as a refugee. Makes me worry that our PM has said we will take 25,000 refugees before the end of the year even if there is not time to properly investigate them. That's crazy!
> 
> Well I got my house cleaned, laundry done up, DHs coat mended & my cowl blocked. Shane's step moms birthday was yesterday, she a really nice girl from Columbia, I think the cowl is going to her. I hope to get a couple more made as I think it has come out quite nice & was pretty quick to make


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of soothing healing energy your way sonja to wrap you in healing goodness. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I need to apologise Julie I saw your beautiful Guernsey and forgot to comment . I woke up in the early hours with a real bad migraine and feeling nauseous so I'm trying to read a very dim iPad and breathe deeply at the same time but I do remember seeing your picture it's going to be a beauty when finished ,
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why do you dislike sainsbury's? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've never looked at sainsburys online maybe I should , as I think the sainsburys supermarket that I visited had something to do with why I dislike sainsburys ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Left knee is quite swollen today and pretty painful. Thank goodness I already have an appointment with orthopedic doc on Tuesday for final check on right hip so will ask him to check it. The replacement is 13 years old and was told only lasted 12-15 years so we shall see.
Not one thing it is another but this old bird will keep on keeping on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how do you feel about having an oil well on your land? i don't feel kindly about any of the oil companies - think they are the root cause of all the problems we have in the mid east - they do anything for oil. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, both the christening gown & Gansey are works of art, going to be heirlooms for sure.
> 
> Melody, I think the latest hat is the cutes one too. I agree, Sean Connery was the best Bond.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be down for a piece of walnut pie when you make it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam...just went through the recipes and you out did yourself IMHO this week. Love mac and cheese recipes and found it quite timely when I read the first pecan pie recipe I was thinking .....hmmm need a walnut pie recipe as I have some walnuts and low and behold the next recipe was for walnut pie! Thanks for all these tasty treats.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you can only pour yourself into a character for so long before you have given your all. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> so it would not be old age getting to him! (at least I don't think so)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - that looks like fun. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> And this is its Christmas market that I will not be going to . I've told son I better get a real nice snow globe or Christmas ornament or he will be in trouble 😉


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> why do you dislike sainsbury's? --- sam


I'm feeling a lot better tonight Sam hopefully I will get a goodnight sleep and be back to normal in the morning

As for sainsburys it's a bit more expensive than the other supermarkets plus the one I went to is a bit on the small side and not as much choice as the other supermarkets . I have been to a larger one and have to say I still did not like it , just my preference I suppose 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> knock yourselves out folks - let the creative juices run free --- sam
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/50-Things-to-Make-with-a-Pallet/


Some great ideas, I love the lift top coffee table & would really like an outdoor kitchen, it would keep so much mess out of the house when I'm harvesting vegetables. My friends husband set up her old kitchen sink outside when they remodeled their kitchen, she loves it.

I've never done any woodworking but maybe. Should try it over the winter.
DH said at lunch time he's taking me out for supper, yesterday was our anniversary, 34 yrs. There s a nice place over at Turtle Lake that he hasn't been to yet, I was there once with girl friends when we went to a card making class & it was really good. We've been saying for months we were going there but just didn't get around to it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie mentioned this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.gofundme.com/ch6dyncg


I was going to say not me but I see it's about the kids killed in the canola. I hadn't seen the fund raiser for them. I heard all the neighbors got together & finished their harvest in one day so they had one less worry. I can't image they will ever recover from this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did go to bed right after that but could not sleep - so got up and worked on a jigsaw puzzle for a while - my breathing wasn't quite right and it took me a while to get it back. --- sam


Hope your breathing is better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is beautiful. May I ask what the pattern is?


It's the broomstick lace that I posted a link to a week or so ago. Quite quick & easy once you get on to it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very pretty bonnie - love the stitch and the color. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, if they want to go, give them a push but don't ever let them back.we just watched the news & it's confirmed that one of the attackers came in as a refugee. Makes me worry that our PM has said we will take 25,000 refugees before the end of the year even if there is not time to properly investigate them. That's crazy!
> 
> Well I got my house cleaned, laundry done up, DHs coat mended & my cowl blocked. Shane's step moms birthday was yesterday, she a really nice girl from Columbia, I think the cowl is going to her. I hope to get a couple more made as I think it has come out quite nice & was pretty quick to make


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> and how do you feel about having an oil well on your land? i don't feel kindly about any of the oil companies - think they are the root cause of all the problems we have in the mid east - they do anything for oil. --- sam


As long as it's not to close to my house & this isn't, I don't really care but. Sure hope they don't put a battery or steam plant too close as there is too much H2S released & it's not good for our health. Seems like they are going to really punch our area full of holes in the next few years. We have a gas well about 1/4 miLe from the house but they have never produced it, I'd like to run a line to it & heat our house :lol:
IT means lots of jobs in the area for young people so I hate to complain about it but I do think our government should get more out of them rather than all going out of the country to big companies. We recently learned that the company mining potash in the province is selling it at 0 profit to their European subsidiary, a country with no corporate tax, then reselling for huge profits while the Province gets nothing! That should be stopped.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's called a panic attack sonja - too ashamed to admit it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that you had problems with your breathing Sam hope you are ok now
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have several large grocery stores here in town and i mainly go to meijer - sometimes to kroger if they have something on sale - but chief is on the south side of town and has to be pretty special before i will go that far - plus they are the most expensive of the three - kroger being the second most expensive. i also like alki's. they have done quite a bit of remodeling - opening the 18th to show off the new store. i buy dog treats at walmart for the price and they are the only ones to handle the big box of treats - but that is about all i get at walmart. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm feeling a lot better tonight Sam hopefully I will get a goodnight sleep and be back to normal in the morning
> 
> As for sainsburys it's a bit more expensive than the other supermarkets plus the one I went to is a bit on the small side and not as much choice as the other supermarkets . I have been to a larger one and have to say I still did not like it , just my preference I suppose
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary bonnie - and many more. have a great dinner. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Some great ideas, I love the lift top coffee table & would really like an outdoor kitchen, it would keep so much mess out of the house when I'm harvesting vegetables. My friends husband set up her old kitchen sink outside when they remodeled their kitchen, she loves it.
> 
> I've never done any woodworking but maybe. Should try it over the winter.
> DH said at lunch time he's taking me out for supper, yesterday was our anniversary, 34 yrs. There s a nice place over at Turtle Lake that he hasn't been to yet, I was there once with girl friends when we went to a card making class & it was really good. We've been saying for months we were going there but just didn't get around to it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you have to allow it? could you have said no? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> As long as it's nt to close to my house & this isn't, I don't really care but. Sure hope they don't ut a battery or steam plant too close as there is too much H2S released & it's not good for our health. Seems like they are going to really punch our area full of holes in the next few years. We have a gas well about 1/4 miLe from the house but they have never produced it, I'd like to run a line to it & heat our house :lol:
> IT means lots of jobs in the area for young people so I hate to complain about it but I do think our government should get more out of them rather than all going out of the country to big companies. We recently learned that the company mining potash in the province is selling it at 0 profit to their European subsidiary, a country with no corporate tax, then reselling for huge profits while the Province gets nothing! That should be stopped.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it's called a panic attack sonja - too ashamed to admit it. --- sam


You shouldn't be ashamed Sam. even if it was brought on by panic I would think it was still very hard to control and I would think a bit scary till you manage to correct your breathing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Left knee is quite swollen today and pretty painful. Thank goodness I already have an appointment with orthopedic doc on Tuesday for final check on right hip so will ask him to check it. The replacement is 13 years old and was told only lasted 12-15 years so we shall see.
> Not one thing it is another but this old bird will keep on keeping on.


Oh no Gwen that's the last thing you need . Do you think maybe the busy day you had yesterday might have something to do with it because you must have been on your feet a lot with cooking and then the wedding 
Hope it's not to painful and that the swelling goes down soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> As long as it's not to close to my house & this isn't, I don't really care but. Sure hope they don't put a battery or steam plant too close as there is too much H2S released & it's not good for our health. Seems like they are going to really punch our area full of holes in the next few years. We have a gas well about 1/4 miLe from the house but they have never produced it, I'd like to run a line to it & heat our house :lol:
> IT means lots of jobs in the area for young people so I hate to complain about it but I do think our government should get more out of them rather than all going out of the country to big companies. We recently learned that the company mining potash in the province is selling it at 0 profit to their European subsidiary, a country with no corporate tax, then reselling for huge profits while the Province gets nothing! That should be stopped.


 That is shocking and should definitely not be allowed . Why do our governments allow these big companies to get away with all these dodgy practices surely they should put a stop to that 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> happy anniversary bonnie - and many more. have a great dinner. --- sam


Happy belated anniversary from me to Bonnie hope you have a nice evening 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow...I did catch up tonight. I am very tired after getting up at 2:30 in the morning and working a little over 8 hours in the morning and then came home and did a few loads of laundry and was some dishes. I also finished knitting the baby sweater and ready to cast on another. I am too tired to cast on tonight. I was relieved to find out that Purplefi and June are both safe as well as their families. I am enjoying the many photos and really enjoy the flowers from our friends who are entering summer. It provides a feeling of warmth as we head in to our cold season. This is the boys favorite season. They love the cold and DH hates it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary, I think I would have been annoyed at trying extra hard to get to work on time and finding I couldn't start right away. I'm glad you got some extra knitting time!
Matthew, it's awesome that you are teaching! 
Purple I'm so glad your family is safe, prayers for peace of mind and for France.
Melody such a pretty hat!
It looks like we get another Indian Summer for a few days anyway, today was beautiful and tomorrow it's to be in the 60s. I'll take it! 
Tami,where in S. Ohio are you?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy anniversary Bonnie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some great ideas, I love the lift top coffee table & would really like an outdoor kitchen, it would keep so much mess out of the house when I'm harvesting vegetables. My friends husband set up her old kitchen sink outside when they remodeled their kitchen, she loves it.
> 
> I've never done any woodworking but maybe. Should try it over the winter.
> DH said at lunch time he's taking me out for supper, yesterday was our anniversary, 34 yrs. There s a nice place over at Turtle Lake that he hasn't been to yet, I was there once with girl friends when we went to a card making class & it was really good. We've been saying for months we were going there but just didn't get around to it.


Hope you had a great time!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nittergma said:


> Mary, I think I would have been annoyed at trying extra hard to get to work on time and finding I couldn't start right away. I'm glad you got some extra knitting time!
> Matthew, it's awesome that you are teaching!
> Purple I'm so glad your family is safe, prayers for peace of mind and for France.
> Melody such a pretty hat!
> ...


I was annoyed, but I had to deal with it so I was glad I had my knitting with me. I finished my project around noon today, but I went in at 4 AM this morning so a good 8 hour shift. I even had a few minutes to knit before I started today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is shocking and should definitely not be allowed . Why do our governments allow these big companies to get away with all these dodgy practices surely they should put a stop to that
> Sonja


I agree, those countries sure wouldn't let us get away with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you have to allow it? could you have said no? --- sam


We could have said no to them doing seismic which we let then do about 15 yrs ago but once that's done you have to allow them to drill if they find something but you can keep them from putting anything too close to your buildings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy anniversary bonnie - and many more. have a great dinner. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. Supper was quite good, I had fried chicken & DH had veal cutlets. The restaurants in town are not very good so it's nice to know there's something a little closer than Lloyd to go for a nice meal.

Thank you for all the good wishes.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy belated Anniversary Bonnie and Dh. &#127801;

Watching on of the Harry Potter movies and knit up #45.
Did some more stash busting.&#128077; I really like this one too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, the excellence and speed of your knitting amaze me. You must have flying fingers!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It does and knowing my middle son with his warped sense of humour he is going to send me lots of pictures of what I'm missing 😀


Sounds like they're related to my children. Many years back when the thought of ever traveling internationally was unlikely, I had a dear friend who went to Germany and Austria every other year to go back to her favorite places in the world. She'd almost always go to 2-3 Christmas markets and I lived vicariously through her. Many years forward and the idea has some possibility and I'm hopeful to be able to do this yet in my lifetime. The city of Chicago will start a Kris Kringle Market the beginning of December that is located on Daley Plaza and I hope to go down there this year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some great ideas, I love the lift top coffee table & would really like an outdoor kitchen, it would keep so much mess out of the house when I'm harvesting vegetables. My friends husband set up her old kitchen sink outside when they remodeled their kitchen, she loves it.
> 
> I've never done any woodworking but maybe. Should try it over the winter.
> DH said at lunch time he's taking me out for supper, yesterday was our anniversary, 34 yrs. There s a nice place over at Turtle Lake that he hasn't been to yet, I was there once with girl friends when we went to a card making class & it was really good. We've been saying for months we were going there but just didn't get around to it.


Wishing you a very happy anniversary - hope the meal and experience at Turtle Lake is all you hoped for.

My brother built an outdoor kitchen as well as a special canning kitchen in the barn for them to use when they get to canning every year. I haven't seen it in person yet, but the photos are unbelievable. We hope to get out to see them in VA next year.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, happy belated anniversary, glad you got to go to dinner.
Nellie, love the hat. How do you knit so fast?
Gwen, healing energy sent your way. Hoping knee problem is temporary reaction to long standing and cold at wedding.
Pacer, I am constantly amazed by all you do.
Julie, the baby is beautiful, and gown heirloom worthy as you know.
Enjoyed pics of different markets.
Maya and I had windy 45 minute walk. But bundled up and wore hat. By this afternoon winds 50mph with gusts to 70mph. There were several dust devils but we managed to avoid them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, hope you're feeling better and that the breathing is more controlled. You always tell us to breathe...so I'm saying that to you too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so sorry you had panic attack. Hard, maybe impossible, not to panic when breathing impaired. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene - love your gloves. Has it been difficult to do?

Mel - see that you continue to have flying fingers. Nice hats.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi again, thank you for your enjoyment of my flower photos.
> We have just got home from the Bond movie, and it was a big WOW!
> Just about the best from Daniel Craig, thus far.


Your flowers are so pretty. So nice to see when we are heading towards winter. I saw the Bond movie last week. Thought it was great too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Bonnie to you and your DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Daralene - love your gloves. Has it been difficult to do?
> 
> Mel - see that you continue to have flying fingers. Nice hats.


Hard on the thumbs but fun to do. Finished the body of the one except for changing yarn to put in the nose and then to do the thumb.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry you've been having trouble breathing. Be better dear friend and I'm sending Healing Wishes your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Fan they are actually two quite separate cities. I have just double checked on the map of Belgium.
> 
> But thanks for the compliments! And looking forward to seeing you, later in the week.


She must be thinking that it has two pronunciations. French and Flemish, Bruges, with a soft g and Brugge where the g is hard.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan the flowers are beautiful. Daralene and Melody you both have beautiful projects. (hedgehog mitts and baby hat 42 & 42)
> 
> Wedding was wonderful. Setting was lovely and the vows were unique and down to earth. StepDD was beautiful and groom handsome. What else is there to say. It was very cold when the sun went down (45F) which for us is pretty cold. Finally left with oldest DD a bit earlier than DH. Youngest DD picked me up at oldest's house and brought me on home from there.
> I just couldn't handle the cold any longer.


You were cold? What about the poor bride in her beautiful dress?lol.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke's like that, he throws himself all over the bed and kicks you in the back. Last time he stayed over DH slept in with him and at one point he woke up with Luke lying on top of his head!


 :shock: :roll: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh and brought back memories of my middle son when he was little . He was like a limpet he would wrap his arms and legs round you and just wouldn't let go even when he was asleep 😄


yep thats pretty much how it was. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nothing quite like having a child sleep in your bed to ruin a good nights sleep. Seems there toe is either up your nose or in your ear. Lol.
> Its so cute when they start to talk, you never know what's coming next.
> 
> :roll: :roll:


Ha ha. You are so right. I couldnt help but chuckle when she was say "outside?" at 4.30AM! I was think yeah what a great idea NOT... lets go play outside in the middle of the night. Too funny.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's not so bad now but I feel very shaky when I move for some reason so I'm sat still and trying to read on my iPad ,
> Sonja


I hope you are feeling much better by now. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, love the wedding dress. I'm sure you were freezing if it was 45f without the sun. Being from Georgia, you must have felt like it was a winter storm. Hope the chicken cordon bleu won tons went over well.

Julie, great work on the gainsay.

Swedenme, hope that migraine is gone. I'm on my 2 week spell of migraine but my medicine works great, so I can't complain. Fell better and soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Granny was superb, but I used enjoy the whole lot of them- the Beverley Hill Billies.


 :thumbup: Me too, I loved that show.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, if they want to go, give them a push but don't ever let them back.we just watched the news & it's confirmed that one of the attackers came in as a refugee. Makes me worry that our PM has said we will take 25,000 refugees before the end of the year even if there is not time to properly investigate them. That's crazy!
> 
> Well I got my house cleaned, laundry done up, DHs coat mended & my cowl blocked. Shane's step moms birthday was yesterday, she a really nice girl from Columbia, I think the cowl is going to her. I hope to get a couple more made as I think it has come out quite nice & was pretty quick to make


It turned out just beautiful! We are also taking thousands of refugees here soon too. And a few thousand are coming to my town. Goodness know where they will be housed here as we have quite a shortage as it is. Not to mention jobs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Budasha, Just for you and those who are feeling cold here are a couple of Spring roses from my garden.Its been raining all day so they are soaking up the welcome moisture. Enjoy ,Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just googled Daniel Craig and he is 47 born March 2 1968.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy belated anniversary from me to Bonnie hope you have a nice evening
> Sonja


And from me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree with dh. --- sam



pacer said:


> Wow...I did catch up tonight. I am very tired after getting up at 2:30 in the morning and working a little over 8 hours in the morning and then came home and did a few loads of laundry and was some dishes. I also finished knitting the baby sweater and ready to cast on another. I am too tired to cast on tonight. I was relieved to find out that Purplefi and June are both safe as well as their families. I am enjoying the many photos and really enjoy the flowers from our friends who are entering summer. It provides a feeling of warmth as we head in to our cold season. This is the boys favorite season. They love the cold and DH hates it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm having a real hard time justifying allowing thousands of refugees into any country other than their own. i realize the chance is slim of a terrorist being among them but france probably thought the same thing. i'm all for taking care of them where they are and letting them in in small groups after they have been well vetted. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> It turned out just beautiful! We are also taking thousands of refugees here soon too. And a few thousand are coming to my town. Goodness know where they will be housed here as we have quite a shortage as it is. Not to mention jobs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful roses fan - does the spiced coffee smell like coffee? --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you Budasha, Just for you and those who are feeling cold here are a couple of Spring roses from my garden.Its been raining all day so they are soaking up the welcome moisture. Enjoy ,Fan


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm having a real hard time justifying allowing thousands of refugees into any country other than their own. i realize the chance is slim of a terrorist being among them but france probably thought the same thing. i'm all for taking care of them where they are and letting them in in small groups after they have been well vetted. --- sam


Agreed.

I hope your breathing is much better now. Sorry to hear that you had a panic attack. Take care Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It turned out just beautiful! We are also taking thousands of refugees here soon too. And a few thousand are coming to my town. Goodness know where they will be housed here as we have quite a shortage as it is. Not to mention jobs.


If you live in a small town it wil change forever . the nearest town to me has over the last couple of years changed . Like any place it's always been multicultural but British . Now since Europe decided to open its borders it's becoming a foreign place you here so many languages mainly Eastern European and others I don't recognise I would think Arabic . There are lot of young men now living there there but the trouble is not enough jobs in the area for all of them . The steelworks has closed completely and the potash mine has just laid off thousands . Jobs were already scarce to begin with


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think the government thinks this through - they complain about the people on the dole and then they bring in thousands that they know are going to be on the dole - plus take jobs away from the natives - which i think is wrong. i agree - villages and towns will change if they have a huge influx of foreign refugees - and not always for the better. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> If you live in a small town it wil change forever . the nearest town to me has over the last couple of years changed . Like any place it's always been multicultural but British . Now since Europe decided to open its borders it's becoming a foreign place you here so many languages mainly Eastern European and others I don't recognise I would think Arabic . There are lot of young men now living there there but the trouble is not enough jobs in the area for all of them . The steelworks has closed completely and the potash mine has just laid off thousands . Jobs were already scarce to begin with


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We attempted to go, but the showtimes were all sold out; we thought we'd see the Tom Hanks movie, but just as we got in line, that one sold out also. So, we headed next door to the Margarita Mexican grill. The food was late getting to us so the manager comped the entire meal and drinks. Quite a nice turn of events; the waitress got a nice tip as she was afraid it might have been her fault, but manager assured us and her that it was the kitchen that had mislaid the order.
> 
> The food was exceptionally good and the margaritas were delicious!


Unless you were in a hurry sounds like it was worth your meal being "lost". And what a difference it makes to an experinece like that if they are good about a mix up.
Same with MAtthews mix up a few posts ago. 
Both make you willing to go back again.
Thanks for letting us know Purples family OK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


The gown is gorgeous Julie. The baby is too actually.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive seen this advert its about the best one this year here , but the supermarket is terrible don't go shopping there at all


I worked with a lot of Australians and some of the Sainsbury's stores wouldsell Tim Tams (an Australian chocolate biscuit) and we would all keep each other informed of which Sainsbury's had them in stock. 
Saw the advert last night (through KP I think) it really is lovely. However if I saw it over there I would likely remeber the ad and forget what it was for!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think they are now 5th on the top supermarket list . I think they are expensive . In the town closest to me they have just built a very large store that is never going to open as they have now decided to close so many stores
> Sonja


Tesco, Waitrose...

looks like Aldi, Asda and Morrisons. Don't remember those ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think your delivery charges are much more reasonable than what ours are! Mind you I still would not be ordering from Sainsbury's at this distance!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We can order from Marks & Spencer I believe.
Looked it up and in fact free delivery to Australia right now. 
Normally free to Australia and NZ for orders over 30 pounds. Only clothing and some homewares.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i don't think the government thinks this through - they complain about the people on the dole and then they bring in thousands that they know are going to be on the dole - plus take jobs away from the natives - which i think is wrong. i agree - villages and towns will change if they have a huge influx of foreign refugees - and not always for the better. --- sam


There is another thing that they haven't taken into account or they chose to ignore it as not their problem and that's money each area here has a council that has a budget for the town or city. The budgets have been cut right back so extra money is none existent and now these towns get a large influx of people needing housing and interpreter s . This is all paid out of this budget so where do they take the money from . Well here they took money from council run care homes for the elderly closing so many so the elderly people had to find new homes , they closed day centres for disabled people and libraries were closed 
A School in the town with a couple of hundred young pupils in it has an average of 6out of 10 children not speaking English a good chunk of there budget goes on interpreter s 
Towns all over the uk are really struggling


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are of a mood to crochet christmas ornaments you might try these. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/christmas-ornament-free-crochet?utm_source=The%20WHOot%20Daily%20Mail&utm_campaign=2bd6c8aa61-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-2bd6c8aa61-60616885


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

So sore and exhausted, been moving without a lot of help. As well as that, started a volunteer pos witha work for the dole sxheme as instructor, teachi gsoap makibg and related products. Today was bath bombs and the start of melt and pour soaps. When not exhausted, will explain more. Stay safe everyone and be back next week


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the migraine is gone soon. You may think I'm crazy but sometimes when I have a bad one & the mint oil doesn't fix it, I take the Tylenol 3-my doctor has given other things but for me one of those works best- with Coke.
> I don't know if it's the combination of sugar & caffeine but it seems to make the Tylenol act faster & better.


England do (or did) add caffeine to there paracetamol sometimes as it enhances its action (I think Tylenol is Paracetamol but with a different name staring with an A). So with my migraines I always have a cup of coffee


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> So sore and exhausted, been moving without a lot of help. As well as that, started a volunteer pos witha work for the dole sxheme as instructor, teachi gsoap makibg and related products. Today was bath bombs and the start of melt and pour soaps. When not exhausted, will explain more. Stay safe everyone and be back next week


Nice to hear from you Heather not so nice to hear that you are sore and exhausted hope you are finally settled in and this will be your last move for a long time 
Your volunteering work sounds interesting and ideal for you . Look forward to hearing more 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's called a panic attack sonja - too ashamed to admit it. --- sam


Oh Sam, it's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> England do (or did) add caffeine to there paracetamol sometimes as it enhances its action (I think Tylenol is Paracetamol but with a different name staring with an A). So with my migraines I always have a cup of coffee


I wondered why a cup of coffee always made me feel better when I have a headache . Certainly made me feel better yesterday when I finally decided I could keep something down 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope this is your final move for a while. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> So sore and exhausted, been moving without a lot of help. As well as that, started a volunteer pos witha work for the dole sxheme as instructor, teachi gsoap makibg and related products. Today was bath bombs and the start of melt and pour soaps. When not exhausted, will explain more. Stay safe everyone and be back next week


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully now i can go to sleep - went to be at two - wide awake - so got up - it will soon be time to get up so i best try to sleep a little - need to be lucid for my doctor appointment. lol --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that that is some of the scariest parts, and those that leave our countries to join those groups should never be allowed back into our countries either, ever.


The problem here is that often they are actually born here. But when they return they can now be prosecuted (not that that deters them)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have fun if do house hunt.  A garden would be fun for the grands, work though.


Don't think I'm going to convince David to stay here as he wants a garden for the grandies. And we do need another room and no where here really to put it. And if we could get council permission to add a room onto our bedroom (leaving the bedroom with no direct access to outside) we would loose any possible area for bubs to play outside.
I'm not keen on gardening- would much rather knit. All my gardening seems to be pulling out weeds only to see them gorw again. At least knitting usually makes progress that I can see.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen the married couple really looked wonderful. Nice pic.👍
> 
> Just knit up #43. I am really liking the baby hats and how they are looking. But this one I think is my favorite. I promise no more tonight. Maybe another one will be knit up tomorrow. I am hoping to get to Walmart tomorrow to get some yellow yarn I need to make Gages teachers Christmas present.


This is my faborite one so far too!! Very well done.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy belated anniversary from me to Bonnie hope you have a nice evening
> Sonja


From me too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


What a beautiful baby and the gown is exquisite. You have down a wonderful job, what a treasure that will be to hand down for generations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And this is its Christmas market that I will not be going to . I've told son I better get a real nice snow globe or Christmas ornament or he will be in trouble 😉


Would have loved to get to a Christmas Market but never did get to one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, if they want to go, give them a push but don't ever let them back.we just watched the news & it's confirmed that one of the attackers came in as a refugee. Makes me worry that our PM has said we will take 25,000 refugees before the end of the year even if there is not time to properly investigate them. That's crazy!
> 
> Well I got my house cleaned, laundry done up, DHs coat mended & my cowl blocked. Shane's step moms birthday was yesterday, she a really nice girl from Columbia, I think the cowl is going to her. I hope to get a couple more made as I think it has come out quite nice & was pretty quick to make


The refugee issue is a tough one. For the vast majority of them facing detention or some form of major restriction is compounding a terrible situation they have fled from. But I have always said who knows who will use it as a way to get into a country for other purposes. So they need thorough vetting before they come, and this takes time- especially as often they legitimately won't have documents etc. But what haooens them to them in the meantime? If we let them enter on a temporary visa most of them will stay where they are asked to- but those who may be using it as a means for other purposes won't be bothered with a minor technicality like that.

Beautiful colours in the cowl, and a lovley pattern as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know I will get something nice but it's not the same as going there . He told me I should go to the one at york that is about 1 hour away from where we live . I told him he can go to York and I will take his place in Europe
> York is a lovely medieval city and does have a nice Christmas market but not on the same scale as the European ones
> Sonja


While I would prefer a European one I would willing accept York!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This entire terroristic event is quite unsettling. I pray for all injured and the families of those killed. It makes me feel very anxious about DD planning to do her study abroad this next summer; hopefully in Spain but no country is safe now days it seems. I know you can't live in fear but it still makes me feel apprehensive about her going abroad. And as she is an adult I have no say so.


And theres no guarentee she will any safer staying home anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some great ideas, I love the lift top coffee table & would really like an outdoor kitchen, it would keep so much mess out of the house when I'm harvesting vegetables. My friends husband set up her old kitchen sink outside when they remodeled their kitchen, she loves it.
> 
> I've never done any woodworking but maybe. Should try it over the winter.
> DH said at lunch time he's taking me out for supper, yesterday was our anniversary, 34 yrs. There s a nice place over at Turtle Lake that he hasn't been to yet, I was there once with girl friends when we went to a card making class & it was really good. We've been saying for months we were going there but just didn't get around to it.


Happy Anniversary for the other day Bonnie. Glad you enjoyed the night out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ha ha. You are so right. I couldnt help but chuckle when she was say "outside?" at 4.30AM! I was think yeah what a great idea NOT... lets go play outside in the middle of the night. Too funny.


It would have been light soon so maybe she could sense dawn coming- like a rooster.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> hopefully now i can go to sleep - went to be at two - wide awake - so got up - it will soon be time to get up so i best try to sleep a little - need to be lucid for my doctor appointment. lol --- sam


Golly Sam, its 10pm over here!! I am going to bed myself.

Sleep well....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Budasha, Just for you and those who are feeling cold here are a couple of Spring roses from my garden.Its been raining all day so they are soaking up the welcome moisture. Enjoy ,Fan


Beautiful roses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly Sam, its 10pm over here!! I am going to bed myself.
> 
> Sleep well....


At least he wouldn't have jet lag if he could ever make it over here!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well bedtime for me. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> At least he wouldn't have jet lag if he could ever make it over here!


True! LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wondered why a cup of coffee always made me feel better when I have a headache . Certainly made me feel better yesterday when I finally decided I could keep something down
> Sonja


This came from one of the hospital pharmacists when I asked why it often had caffeine added.
And are you feeling better today? Do you get left with a not with it feeling the next day? For me this was actually worse than the headache often.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would have loved to get to a Christmas Market but never did get to one.


We went to one in Edinburgh a couple of years ago, but it was so busy you could hardly get near the stalls and we left as the squash in the crowds was becoming quite frightening. It did look as though it would have been a good place if it hadn't been so busy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We went to one in Edinburgh a couple of years ago, but it was so busy you could hardly get near the stalls and we left as the squash in the crowds was becoming quite frightening. It did look as though it would have been a good place if it hadn't been so busy.


That I would find hard.
Have you returned home now?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dont be ashamed to admit to a panic attack Sam. Many of us here have had them at one time or another and they can be scarey themselves then add in the difficulty breathing and its much more so.



thewren said:


> it's called a panic attack sonja - too ashamed to admit it. --- sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank goodness I've found you! Had a computer meltdown and lost most of my capabilities. At the same time my phone decided that it would no longer open the KTP link. It's been lonesome. This will mark my place and I will now go back and catch up on this weeks news. I've missed y'all!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I majored in elementary education and minored in religion and art.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh how beautiful!!!!!!!!! Well done you. :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely!!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely from every view, I don't think any of us will mind if you double up, i'ts gorgeous.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think he's an improvement over the old one but I don't think this particular plan of rushing so many refugees in is a good idea.


Judging from what they believe has happened in some instances in Paris that would seem wise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The ribbon and buttons add a nice touch to the gown. It is so beautiful and the baby looks fabulous in it. A job well done and will be appreciated for years. Your Guernsey is coming along nicely as well.


A double thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Was thinking last night about Purplefi and her family. So glad that they are ok. 👍
> 
> Greg got the vacuuming done this afternoon. Thank goodness for that. There was enough dog hair around that we could have had another dog made of it all.
> 
> I made this up this afternoon. ##44.


Not so very far to go, now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did go to bed right after that but could not sleep - so got up and worked on a jigsaw puzzle for a while - my breathing wasn't quite right and it took me a while to get it back. --- sam


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My understanding is that he wants to pursue other project; not get pigeon-holed into one character. He has been a fantastic James Bond. I also understand that the next JB is to be an African American actor but I can't recall his name.


Sounds interesting, and fair enough he does not want to be pigeon-holed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks good julie - do all sweaters have a gusset? --- sam


Sam- look at your sweaters! the answer is no. But the gusset is a great feature for a working sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> There is really some outstanding details there Julie. I was praising your skills to the stepDD's MIL before the wedding yesterday as she was showing me a Norwegien (sp?) what had been her mothers (MIL is only family member here; all others in Norway) Beautiful workmanship.


Many Norwegians are fine knitters- I am aware of them particularly in colourwork- I used to have a beautiful Norwegian jumper, but it has long since vanished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Left knee is quite swollen today and pretty painful. Thank goodness I already have an appointment with orthopedic doc on Tuesday for final check on right hip so will ask him to check it. The replacement is 13 years old and was told only lasted 12-15 years so we shall see.
> Not one thing it is another but this old bird will keep on keeping on.


 :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you can only pour yourself into a character for so long before you have given your all. --- sam


Except when it comes to Coronation Street- a reference you may well be unfamiliar with Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, happy belated anniversary, glad you got to go to dinner.
> Nellie, love the hat. How do you knit so fast?
> Gwen, healing energy sent your way. Hoping knee problem is temporary reaction to long standing and cold at wedding.
> Pacer, I am constantly amazed by all you do.
> ...


Thank you, Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She must be thinking that it has two pronunciations. French and Flemish, Bruges, with a soft g and Brugge where the g is hard.


No, I think it was just the coincidence of similar spelling Bruges to Bruxelles. We would be totally unaware of the pronounciation here. Unless we had been able to travel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, love the wedding dress. I'm sure you were freezing if it was 45f without the sun. Being from Georgia, you must have felt like it was a winter storm. Hope the chicken cordon bleu won tons went over well.
> 
> Julie, great work on the gainsay.
> 
> Swedenme, hope that migraine is gone. I'm on my 2 week spell of migraine but my medicine works great, so I can't complain. Fell better and soon.


Thank you, Daralene.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just googled Daniel Craig and he is 47 born March 2 1968.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The gown is gorgeous Julie. The baby is too actually.


Thank you, Margaret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We can order from Marks & Spencer I believe.
> Looked it up and in fact free delivery to Australia right now.
> Normally free to Australia and NZ for orders over 30 pounds. Only clothing and some homewares.


I wouldn't have a spare £30 any way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> So sore and exhausted, been moving without a lot of help. As well as that, started a volunteer pos witha work for the dole sxheme as instructor, teachi gsoap makibg and related products. Today was bath bombs and the start of melt and pour soaps. When not exhausted, will explain more. Stay safe everyone and be back next week


At least you're surviving, good to hear from you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hopefully now i can go to sleep - went to be at two - wide awake - so got up - it will soon be time to get up so i best try to sleep a little - need to be lucid for my doctor appointment. lol --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a beautiful baby and the gown is exquisite. You have down a wonderful job, what a treasure that will be to hand down for generations.


Thank you, Caren. How is your new life treating you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank goodness I've found you! Had a computer meltdown and lost most of my capabilities. At the same time my phone decided that it would no longer open the KTP link. It's been lonesome. This will mark my place and I will now go back and catch up on this weeks news. I've missed y'all!!


At times technology seems more hassele than it is worth doesn't it? Glad you found us again though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Would have loved to get to a Christmas Market but never did get to one.


Ive been to a couple in Germany but not this one in Belgium


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank goodness I've found you! Had a computer meltdown and lost most of my capabilities. At the same time my phone decided that it would no longer open the KTP link. It's been lonesome. This will mark my place and I will now go back and catch up on this weeks news. I've missed y'all!!


 :thumbup: Glad you have it sorted!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pp


darowil said:


> The refugee issue is a tough one. For the vast majority of them facing detention or some form of major restriction is compounding a terrible situation they have fled from. But I have always said who knows who will use it as a way to get into a country for other purposes. So they need thorough vetting before they come, and this takes time- especially as often they legitimately won't have documents etc. But what haooens them to them in the meantime? If we let them enter on a temporary visa most of them will stay where they are asked to- but those who may be using it as a means for other purposes won't be bothered with a minor technicality like that.
> 
> Beautiful colours in the cowl, and a lovley pattern as well.


 In Sweden they didn't put them in a detention centre they took two bus loads to a very nice holiday hotel . The refugees caused absolute chaos and demolished any thing they could because theywanted to be housed in the city 
Here there has just been a similar occurrence down south . They apparently didn't like the food that they were being served and now the hotel has a very large repair bill 
According to the news today 2 of the men came through with the people landing on the Greek islands and headed straight for France 
They have also caught one that they were looking for 
The papers are showing pictures of all the dead people so many of them are very young


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> While I would prefer a European one I would willing accept York!


It is pretty there . In the York museum they have a full Victorian street with shops that you can buy from at Christmas time they decorate and put fake snow down so I suppose could go there too. I've never been when the Christmas market has been on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Don't think I'm going to convince David to stay here as he wants a garden for the grandies. And we do need another room and no where here really to put it. And if we could get council permission to add a room onto our bedroom (leaving the bedroom with no direct access to outside) we would loose any possible area for bubs to play outside.
> I'm not keen on gardening- would much rather knit. All my gardening seems to be pulling out weeds only to see them gorw again. At least knitting usually makes progress that I can see.


Looks like you are on the move Margaret you could always make the garden just lawns with a few flowers and David could look after it. Or fake grass/turf 
It's becoming popular here


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is pretty there . In the York museum they have a full Victorian street with shops that you can buy from at Christmas time they decorate and put fake snow down so I suppose could go there too. I've never been when the Christmas market has been on


Go on and give yourself a day out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks like you are on the move Margaret you could always make the garden just lawns with a few flowers and David could look after it. Or fake grass/turf
> It's becoming popular here


Fake lawn very popular here as doesn't need watering. Looks fine as well usually- in fact often better than real grass as it doesn't curl up its toes when it gets hot and not watered. David will be th eone looking after it- as he knows. I manage to kill most of the things I try to grow. Except about half of the Geraniums I plant. Wast given a tomato in a pot about a week ago- and it is still alive!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> This came from one of the hospital pharmacists when I asked why it often had caffeine added.
> And are you feeling better today? Do you get left with a not with it feeling the next day? For me this was actually worse than the headache often.


I was feeling ok this morning but the stupid headache is creeping back up . I dislike having to take tablets all the time but I know if I don't try to stop it I'll get a lot worse . I need the hand from the Adams family , can't massage my head and knit at the same time ✋
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We went to one in Edinburgh a couple of years ago, but it was so busy you could hardly get near the stalls and we left as the squash in the crowds was becoming quite frightening. It did look as though it would have been a good place if it hadn't been so busy.


I never thought of Edinburgh. Although I don't like when there are too many people either


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan your roses are beautiful! Thanks for posting them I miss ours already! Maybe you could keep us supplied with pics throughout our Winter?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Except when it comes to Coronation Street- a reference you may well be unfamiliar with Sam!


Some of them have been there that long they must answer to the characters name 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Go on and give yourself a day out.


It's not on till December so will have a think about it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Fake lawn very popular here as doesn't need watering. Looks fine as well usually- in fact often better than real grass as it doesn't curl up its toes when it gets hot and not watered. David will be th eone looking after it- as he knows. I manage to kill most of the things I try to grow. Except about half of the Geraniums I plant. Wast given a tomato in a pot about a week ago- and it is still alive!


See you are becoming a gardener already 😄 Should I ask next week if it is still growing


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I'm getting quite a chuckle out of "gainsay." I went in to correct the spell check and I guess it changed the correction also.    Hope you got a chuckle too and knew what I meant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> See you are becoming a gardener already 😄 Should I ask next week if it is still growing


You could- though I do have a lemon in pot whichis alive but gives a lemon most years! So it is alive but not overlly fruitful. So even if I keep the tomato alive will it fruit?
I went down to the community centre to pick up a library book-telling DAvid I woudl be back soon. And walked back in with a tomato plant. For some reason David was rather puzzled- nowhere near us that I could have got it and I wasn't gone long so where did it come from? Someone had dropped some off for anyone who wanted one. I tried growing lettuces- only one survived and it didn't get picked! It was a pretty lettuce and I don't like pretty ones- like the plain boring ones I grew up with. Gave some to Pepper but even she didn't eat it.
So as you see I am a very successful gardner.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, hope you will soon feel better. No fun dealing with migraines. Hard to think and function and when in the middle of one, it is like you made a trip to Hell. Sorry, not swearing, the other meaning. Hope you have a good medication. There are new ones that let you feel like you don't have a migraine at all. Gentle Hugs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

O


darowil said:


> You could- though I do have a lemon in pot whichis alive but gives a lemon most years! So it is alive but not overlly fruitful. So even if I keep the tomato alive will it fruit?
> I went down to the community centre to pick up a library book-telling DAvid I woudl be back soon. And walked back in with a tomato plant. For some reason David was rather puzzled- nowhere near us that I could have got it and I wasn't gone long so where did it come from? Someone had dropped some off for anyone who wanted one. I tried growing lettuces- only one survived and it didn't get picked! It was a pretty lettuce and I don't like pretty ones- like the plain boring ones I grew up with. Gave some to Pepper but even she didn't eat it.
> So as you see I am a very successful gardner.


 You will be showing at Chelsea Flower show before you know 😄


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As it now Tuesday here going to bed may be a good idea.
Have one day of a cricket test against NZ- we had a very dominant day looked like we couldn't lose. Then a day that was slightly in our favour so we still looked in control Then NZ had a very dominant day and another day when most of the day went to them so it was beginning to look like we could well lose. The we took control of play and now anything could come of the game tomorrow. Either team could win but I suspect the most likely outcome from here is a draw- which will mean we can't lose the series as we won the first of a 3 game series.
This is what makes test match cricket so interesting the changes of fortune that can occur over 5 days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I think it was just the coincidence of similar spelling Bruges to Bruxelles. We would be totally unaware of the pronounciation here. Unless we had been able to travel.


 :-D :wink:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> O
> 
> You will be showing at Chelsea Flower show before you know 😄


Only one problem- my flowers might not survive the trip over there. Other than that I'm sure you are right. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was feeling ok this morning but the stupid headache is creeping back up . I dislike having to take tablets all the time but I know if I don't try to stop it I'll get a lot worse . I need the hand from the Adams family , can't massage my head and knit at the same time ✋
> Sonja


Well now you have a good excuse to have coffee with your pain killers! There are a lot of massaage units availbe these days maybe there is one that could massage your head for you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, hope you will soon feel better. No fun dealing with migraines. Hard to think and function and when in the middle of one, it is like you made a trip to Hell. Sorry, not swearing, the other meaning. Hope you have a good medication. There are new ones that let you feel like you don't have a migraine at all. Gentle Hugs


Medication taken so back to feeling ok right now see what happens when it wears off . I understood that it wasn't swearing and thank you for the hug 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I really am going to bed.
See you all tomorrow (well later today -Tuesday-actually).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just lost a long post. 

Oh well, I'll try later. This silly computer came up with a message right in front of the tab where I was doing the reply. I clicked on my tab to go there and closed it accidentally and all is gone. I'll no not to use a tab near where the computer message comes up saying various things, like backup complete. :evil:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Medication taken so back to feeling ok right now see what happens when it wears off . I understood that it wasn't swearing and thank you for the hug
> Sonja


Glad you are ok now. It is not a fun thing to suffer from.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan the flowers are beautiful. Daralene and Melody you both have beautiful projects. (hedgehog mitts and baby hat 42 & 42)
> 
> Wedding was wonderful. Setting was lovely and the vows were unique and down to earth. StepDD was beautiful and groom handsome. What else is there to say. It was very cold when the sun went down (45F) which for us is pretty cold. Finally left with oldest DD a bit earlier than DH. Youngest DD picked me up at oldest's house and brought me on home from there.
> I just couldn't handle the cold any longer.


Lovely picture of the bride and groom. Too bad the weather turned so cool that you had to leave early.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We attempted to go, but the showtimes were all sold out; we thought we'd see the Tom Hanks movie, but just as we got in line, that one sold out also. So, we headed next door to the Margarita Mexican grill. The food was late getting to us so the manager comped the entire meal and drinks. Quite a nice turn of events; the waitress got a nice tip as she was afraid it might have been her fault, but manager assured us and her that it was the kitchen that had mislaid the order.
> 
> The food was exceptionally good and the margaritas were delicious!


Too bad you missed out on both movies but sounds like your dinner made up for it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


Lovely photo.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30am here and it is sunny out there but I bet it is chilly. 
Think I am going to dig around in the boxes from storage to find a few Christmas things. Hope to find the Christmas cards as well as Gages decorations. See you a little later.&#128077;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Made this headband after seeing someone wearing a similar one and thinking I can knit that . Got to stop thinking that every time I see something 
Very easy knit . If anyone is interested I cast on 10 sts . K4,p2, k4 , when I had it the length I wanted . I cast off and made 2 more , braided them and sewed ends together . Simple , I doubled the yarn I had because I wanted it a bit chunkier and didn't have no chunky yarn , but I think you could use any yarn . I'm now doing as Margaret suggested and making it again in 3 different colours 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have enough to keep you busy for a while . I usually like to finish one before I start another . But with using small needles for the socks decided to give my fingers a break now and again with the bigger needles for the cushion
> 
> Sonja


Yes i sure do. I do the samething when using smaller needles or i crochet. Last couple days I've been painting walls.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think the government thinks this through - they complain about the people on the dole and then they bring in thousands that they know are going to be on the dole - plus take jobs away from the natives - which i think is wrong. i agree - villages and towns will change if they have a huge influx of foreign refugees - and not always for the better. --- sam


I agree, if there are already not enough jobs why bring more people in. Supposedly that is why there is so much malcontent among the Muslims in France because the unemployment is so high & they have no hope so spent their days stewing about how the rest of the world is unfair to poor them. My cousin was telling me that in the town in Ontario where I used to live there have been many immigrants move in, now they want a school of their own taught in their language & they want the local swimming pool to be restricted to women & small children only for 2 days/week because their woman can't be seen in bathing suits by other men :roll: what happened to your welcome in our country if you assimilate & become Canadian?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Gwen.
> 
> I don't think I posted this shot- if I have doubled up- forgive me!


Just beautiful, Julie. How close are you to being finished?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is a big complaint here, that money is being taken from elderly & veterans & used for immigrants. Right in our area we don't see alot. Most of our Doctors are from Africa & one oilfield service company in the area brought in several men from the UK but there is only one East Indian family in town running a service station. They tend to stick more to the cities.



Swedenme said:


> There is another thing that they haven't taken into account or they chose to ignore it as not their problem and that's money each area here has a council that has a budget for the town or city. The budgets have been cut right back so extra money is none existent and now these towns get a large influx of people needing housing and interpreter s . This is all paid out of this budget so where do they take the money from . Well here they took money from council run care homes for the elderly closing so many so the elderly people had to find new homes , they closed day centres for disabled people and libraries were closed
> A School in the town with a couple of hundred young pupils in it has an average of 6out of 10 children not speaking English a good chunk of there budget goes on interpreter s
> Towns all over the uk are really struggling


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, if they want to go, give them a push but don't ever let them back.we just watched the news & it's confirmed that one of the attackers came in as a refugee. Makes me worry that our PM has said we will take 25,000 refugees before the end of the year even if there is not time to properly investigate them. That's crazy!
> 
> Well I got my house cleaned, laundry done up, DHs coat mended & my cowl blocked. Shane's step moms birthday was yesterday, she a really nice girl from Columbia, I think the cowl is going to her. I hope to get a couple more made as I think it has come out quite nice & was pretty quick to make


I agree, Bonnie. I think he opened his mouth before his brain was engaged. It's scary to think that terrorists could slip into our country because of the lack of investigation. It's impossible to check that many people before the end of the year.

Your cowl is really lovely. I'm sure Shane's step mom will love it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> England do (or did) add caffeine to there paracetamol sometimes as it enhances its action (I think Tylenol is Paracetamol but with a different name staring with an A). So with my migraines I always have a cup of coffee


Yes, the same, we call it acetaminophen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Was thinking last night about Purplefi and her family. So glad that they are ok. 👍
> 
> Greg got the vacuuming done this afternoon. Thank goodness for that. There was enough dog hair around that we could have had another dog made of it all.
> 
> I made this up this afternoon. ##44.


Another nice one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Left knee is quite swollen today and pretty painful. Thank goodness I already have an appointment with orthopedic doc on Tuesday for final check on right hip so will ask him to check it. The replacement is 13 years old and was told only lasted 12-15 years so we shall see.
> Not one thing it is another but this old bird will keep on keeping on.


Hope you can get some pain relief. I had my hip replaced about 13 years ago and I'm having some pain when I walk the dog. I know that leg is shorter than the other but I'm now wondering whether something else is going on. Will have to make an appointment to see the dr. about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you can only pour yourself into a character for so long before you have given your all. --- sam


I suppose it could get boring to play the same character often. He probably wants another challenge.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> This came from one of the hospital pharmacists when I asked why it often had caffeine added.
> And are you feeling better today? Do you get left with a not with it feeling the next day? For me this was actually worse than the headache often.


Sonja, hope you are feeling better today.

I often feel poorly the next day as well if I've had a bad one, my neck gets sore from trying to hold my head extra still & my stomach often bothers me if I have had to take pills. That's why I always they the mint oil at first sign of a headache as it most of time stops it in it's tracks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some great ideas, I love the lift top coffee table & would really like an outdoor kitchen, it would keep so much mess out of the house when I'm harvesting vegetables. My friends husband set up her old kitchen sink outside when they remodeled their kitchen, she loves it.
> 
> I've never done any woodworking but maybe. Should try it over the winter.
> DH said at lunch time he's taking me out for supper, yesterday was our anniversary, 34 yrs. There s a nice place over at Turtle Lake that he hasn't been to yet, I was there once with girl friends when we went to a card making class & it was really good. We've been saying for months we were going there but just didn't get around to it.


Belated Happy Anniversary. Hope you enjoyed your dinner out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy belated Anniversary Bonnie and Dh. 🌹
> 
> Watching on of the Harry Potter movies and knit up #45.
> Did some more stash busting.👍 I really like this one too.


Love the colours. Are you knitting these for someone special or for charity?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Budasha, Just for you and those who are feeling cold here are a couple of Spring roses from my garden.Its been raining all day so they are soaking up the welcome moisture. Enjoy ,Fan


Just gorgeous. I really love roses. My city is called "the city of Roses" and we have a rose parade every summer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hopefully now i can go to sleep - went to be at two - wide awake - so got up - it will soon be time to get up so i best try to sleep a little - need to be lucid for my doctor appointment. lol --- sam


I was going to sleep about the same time as you. I was sleepy when I went to bed but tossed and turned all night. Got about 3 hours sleep I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Seems to me they should be grateful to be given lodging & food, not making demands. For some reason it seems people from that part of the world don't have the same manners as we consider proper. Maybe they should be told if there is any BS they will be packed back on a boat & sent right back to where they came from.
I'm thinking they should announce that in any future terror attacks anyone knowing these people & that they had radical views should all be loaded up & sent to where they came from. Maybe that would be a deterrent rather than them just sitting by & watching what happens. They always say the majority are peace loving people but how can those ones not know when others have crazy views?
W It's not suprising so many of the victims are young as the largest group of casualties were at a rock concert. 
I'll get off the soap box now, sorry for the bit of a rant about deporting them



Swedenme said:


> Pp
> 
> In Sweden they didn't put them in a detention centre they took two bus loads to a very nice holiday hotel . The refugees caused absolute chaos and demolished any thing they could because theywanted to be housed in the city
> Here there has just been a similar occurrence down south . They apparently didn't like the food that they were being served and now the hotel has a very large repair bill
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes i sure do. I do the samething when using smaller needles or i crochet. Last couple days I've been painting walls.


I remember you said there would be some DIY . Is it just decorative or will there be some building works happening to


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pp
> 
> In Sweden they didn't put them in a detention centre they took two bus loads to a very nice holiday hotel . The refugees caused absolute chaos and demolished any thing they could because theywanted to be housed in the city
> Here there has just been a similar occurrence down south . They apparently didn't like the food that they were being served and now the hotel has a very large repair bill
> ...


If they could be so disruptive at a hotel, you can tell how thankful they were to the host country. You would think they would be pleased just to be housed and fed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, if there are already not enough jobs why bring more people in. Supposedly that is why there is so much malcontent among the Muslims in France because the unemployment is so high & they have no hope so spent their days stewing about how the rest of the world is unfair to poor them. My cousin was telling me that in the town in Ontario where I used to live there have been many immigrants move in, now they want a school of their own taught in their language & they want the local swimming pool to be restricted to women & small children only for 2 days/week because their woman can't be seen in bathing suits by other men :roll: what happened to your welcome in our country if you assimilate & become Canadian?


Already got that here Bonnie and they also have some of their own laws worked into the British legal system . Just found that out so I don't know how or when that was all sneaked in

Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made this headband after seeing someone wearing a similar one and thinking I can knit that . Got to stop thinking that every time I see something
> Very easy knit . If anyone is interested I cast on 10 sts . K4,p2, k4 , when I had it the length I wanted . I cast off and made 2 more , braided them and sewed ends together . Simple , I doubled the yarn I had because I wanted it a bit chunkier and didn't have no chunky yarn , but I think you could use any yarn . I'm now doing as Margaret suggested and making it again in 3 different colours
> Sonja


Very nice. How long did you make the strips? I'm not sure how much length gets taken up by braiding.
I think it will look great in 3 colors. Looking forward to a photo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember you said there would be some DIY . Is it just decorative or will there be some building works happening to


Sonja, I goofed, this comment was supposed to attach to your comment about them sneaking laws into your country.

I actually read something on the Internet, who knows if it's true but it said thst in another 25 years there will be enough voting Muslims in several European counties to vote. In Sharia law. I think that's very scary. Seems to me these people come to our countries for a better life, then want to turn our country into theirs. Do they not see this won't work? If we change to there country it will not be s better life. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, if there are already not enough jobs why bring more people in. Supposedly that is why there is so much malcontent among the Muslims in France because the unemployment is so high & they have no hope so spent their days stewing about how the rest of the world is unfair to poor them. My cousin was telling me that in the town in Ontario where I used to live there have been many immigrants move in, now they want a school of their own taught in their language & they want the local swimming pool to be restricted to women & small children only for 2 days/week because their woman can't be seen in bathing suits by other men :roll: what happened to your welcome in our country if you assimilate & become Canadian?


If they move to our countries they need to accept this country and what is acceptable. Must attempt to learn the language as well. So swim with everyone else- or build your own pool at your own expense.
If I moved to another country I would consider it important to learn about the country and make efforts to fit in. Imagine if we went to any of the Muslim countries and demanded that we did things we are used to back home. It is difficult though as there are some things I would not agree to
A lot of the problem currently is that people bought up in the country with different beliefs are being forced to follow the majority religion or suffer greatly for it. And it seems that a minority in this religion are trying to force their extreme beliefs on to all those sharing the same faith.
Mind you I'm not sure that we are that much different- we just don't blow people up over it. It is reaching the point here when expressing an opinion that someone disagrees with can see you prosecuted for offending that person-no matter how nicely it may be said. What has happened to our abilty to discuss something and have different opinions. More and more we must conform- and normally it is a minority who determine what we all must accept.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh dear- didn't I say I was going to bed? Made the mistake of doing some puzzles!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, beautiful roses, I'm sure they smell great too

Gwen, hope the knee is better today, hopefully just the cold & too much standing. If not, hope the orthopedic doctor has some answers for you.

Heather, I hope you have found a nice place to live & are soon settled & get some rest from moving. 

Well, I really must get moving & get something done. It's stange having no snow this late in Nivemeber & Christmas is creeping up on me & I won't be ready. Talk later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, the same, we call it acetaminophen.


Not sure I will ever be able to remember that name- OK when I see it written and know it starts with A but don't think I will get any further. Usually the generic drug names are the same or close enough to recognise but for some reason this one is nothing like the same. I think the other big difference is Adrenaline- but can't remember what the other term is either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems to me they should be grateful to be given lodging & food, not making demands. For some reason it seems people from that part of the world don't have the same manners as we consider proper. Maybe they should be told if there is any BS they will be packed back on a boat & sent right back to where they came from.
> I'm thinking they should announce that in any future terror attacks anyone knowing these people & that they had radical views should all be loaded up & sent to where they came from. Maybe that would be a deterrent rather than them just sitting by & watching what happens. They always say the majority are peace loving people but how can those ones not know when others have crazy views?
> W It's not suprising so many of the victims are young as the largest group of casualties were at a rock concert.
> I'll get off the soap box now, sorry for the bit of a rant about deporting them
> ...


Many years ago now a man at church said he had no sympathy for refugees who made demands- like you said He said they should be grateful for what they given not demanding even more. And he said this having come out here during WW2 as a refugee. They were all just so grateful for anything they received.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I goofed, this comment was supposed to attach to your comment about them sneaking laws into your country.
> 
> I actually read something on the Internet, who knows if it's true but it said thst in another 25 years there will be enough voting Muslims in several European counties to vote. In Sharia law. I think that's very scary. Seems to me these people come to our countries for a better life, then want to turn our country into theirs. Do they not see this won't work? If we change to there country it will not be s better life. :roll:


Some of them come to other countries just to achieve that very goal. The countries they can't get by war they will win in other ways- such as forcing us to change our laws. And the Western cultures are so accepting of others that we assume they will be as well so it really makes no difference. And they will use our nice accepting laws until they don't need them and then ignore them.

I'm on a soap box as well Bonnie!
Of course its not all Muslims aiming at this- but the ones who are will make it well nigh impossible for the others to not supprt them.
In some areas of Indonesia Muslims and Christians had lived side by side peacefully for many generations until radical Muslims came in-from overseas-, stirred up the locals by making it clear that 'good' Muslims couldn't live peacefully with Christians and they had to force them out of the villages they had lived in for generations. And thus began persecution of Christian Indonesians.

Maybe this time I will get to bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And you will be welcome!


thewren said:


> i'll be down for a piece of walnut pie when you make it. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....thought it looked famiiar. Must be having a C.R.A.F.T. moment. Really is beautiful


Bonnie7591 said:


> It's the broomstick lace that I posted a link to a week or so ago. Quite quick & easy once you get on to it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nittergma am I remembering correctly that you left Walmart? Did you get another job? Hope you are getting some knitting time in. Glad you are having a few ore Indian Summer days.


nittergma said:


> Mary, I think I would have been annoyed at trying extra hard to get to work on time and finding I couldn't start right away. I'm glad you got some extra knitting time!
> Matthew, it's awesome that you are teaching!
> Purple I'm so glad your family is safe, prayers for peace of mind and for France.
> Melody such a pretty hat!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey, her choice..... 


darowil said:


> You were cold? What about the poor bride in her beautiful dress?lol.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous.


Fan said:


> Thank you Budasha, Just for you and those who are feeling cold here are a couple of Spring roses from my garden.Its been raining all day so they are soaking up the welcome moisture. Enjoy ,Fan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm having a real hard time justifying allowing thousands of refugees into any country other than their own. i realize the chance is slim of a terrorist being among them but france probably thought the same thing. i'm all for taking care of them where they are and letting them in in small groups after they have been well vetted. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think the government thinks this through - they complain about the people on the dole and then they bring in thousands that they know are going to be on the dole - plus take jobs away from the natives - which i think is wrong. i agree - villages and towns will change if they have a huge influx of foreign refugees - and not always for the better. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So true. News broadcast from terrorist stating USA was next. Just horrible state of affairs.


darowil said:


> And theres no guarentee she will any safer staying home anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very pretty.


Swedenme said:


> Made this headband after seeing someone wearing a similar one and thinking I can knit that . Got to stop thinking that every time I see something
> Very easy knit . If anyone is interested I cast on 10 sts . K4,p2, k4 , when I had it the length I wanted . I cast off and made 2 more , braided them and sewed ends together . Simple , I doubled the yarn I had because I wanted it a bit chunkier and didn't have no chunky yarn , but I think you could use any yarn . I'm now doing as Margaret suggested and making it again in 3 different colours
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I agree, Bonnie. I think he opened his mouth before his brain was engaged. It's scary to think that terrorists could slip into our country because of the lack of investigation. It's impossible to check that many people before the end of the year.
> 
> Your cowl is really lovely. I'm sure Shane's step mom will love it.


2 of them came in with the ones landing on the coast of Greece . The ones that everyone was saying they would take into their homes 
The police have raided homes in Belgium and arrested 24 people and found a very large stash of weapons including rocket launches. Imagine the damage they could do with them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some of them have been there that long they must answer to the characters name 😄


In all probability!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I'm getting quite a chuckle out of "gainsay." I went in to correct the spell check and I guess it changed the correction also.    Hope you got a chuckle too and knew what I meant.


To be honest I didn't think of spell check, but knew what you intended!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely photo.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja braided headband is fantastic. Red, white and green for Christmas colors?!&#128077;

Liz I am making them for Shaken baby syndrome. I started making them last year before Christmas. Made a goal of 50. Only 5 more to go.&#9786;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just beautiful, Julie. How close are you to being finished?


only getting close to half way.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have 3 very happy boys today. Got them each a treat. &#9786;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice. How long did you make the strips? I'm not sure how much length gets taken up by braiding.
> I think it will look great in 3 colors. Looking forward to a photo.


I think I made them about 24 inches long Bonnie and there is some give in head band


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have 3 very happy boys today. Got them each a treat. ☺


Are they leather balls? look an excellent idea. The last one I had for Ringo, I had to smear with marmite to get him to chew it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are they leather balls? look an excellent idea. The last one I had for Ringo, I had to smear with marmite to get him to chew it!


Rawhide baseball's. 2 of them are done now. Badger is guarding his with his life while munching away


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have slippers to still knit for Christmas gifts. But I soooo want to try your braided headband Sonja. Maybe tonight's project&#128077;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I have slippers to still knit for Christmas gifts. But I soooo want to try your braided headband Sonja. Maybe tonight's project👍


I think you will have it knit in no time and the slippers . I couldn't resist once I got the idea in my head and now I'm behind with my socks . Look forward to seeing a picture in about half an hour 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Rawhide baseball's. 2 of them are done now. Badger is guarding his with his life while munching away


Couldn't think of the correct term- we usually see pigs ears and rawhide bones, must get Ringo some more of his day to day food, today.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning, no Sam the Spicy coffee rose is named as when it blooms fully it fades out to a creamy coffee shade, with a sweet fragrance.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL: Off to get some lunch made and probably take a nap.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

We have a new refrigerator! Doing a happy dance. Now off to the grocery store.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woo woo. Had a fridge conk out on us one summer. Was no fun at all. Glad you have a new fridge. I did the happy dance the day it was delivered. &#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woo woo. Had a fridge conk out on us one summer. Was no fun at all. Glad you have a new fridge. I did the happy dance the day it was delivered. &#128077;

Sorry pulled a Gwennie&#128512; double posted.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am just checking in to say that I am still with you. Last week was busy, with two lots of visitors, and the next few days look fairly hectic, too, as we are heading off to spend some time with 'baby sister' for her 60th birthday - she has been trying to convince me that it is actually her 50th, but I remember that November morning in 1955, when she arrived in the world, all too well,

Very upsetting news from Paris. My daughter was there during some of the bomb attacks during the 1990s, which was scary enough, but this latest attack was on quite a different scale. We always know when there are acute problems in the world, just from the amount of aircraft noise in the skies above us, and yesterday and today, it has been really noticeable. Whether it is the RAF or the USAF, I cannot tell, as we rarely see the source of the noise, but it is not comfortable.

Must get back to my knitting now. I am trying to finish off a poncho before we go away: I will post a picture when I get there. Julie, the Guernsey is looking wonderful, and the christening robe is quite stunning!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Soooo I never did get the Christmas cards filled out yet. I had to buy some today. I will take a pic of Gages room that has all the boxes from storage in it. Then you will understand why I went a got some.

I did go through my room and all my yarn. I am purging 2 boxes worth of yarn. Most of it I have had since before we left the house. I did however manage to pack more into half full boxes so it looks like I don't have as much. Lol.

And I found 2 more balls of the ruffle scarf yarn. &#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just checking in to say that I am still with you. Last week was busy, with two lots of visitors, and the next few days look fairly hectic, too, as we are heading off to spend some time with 'baby sister' for her 60th birthday - she has been trying to convince me that it is actually her 50th, but I remember that November morning in 1955, when she arrived in the world, all too well,
> 
> Very upsetting news from Paris. My daughter was there during some of the bomb attacks during the 1990s, which was scary enough, but this latest attack was on quite a different scale. We always know when there are acute problems in the world, just from the amount of aircraft noise in the skies above us, and yesterday and today, it has been really noticeable. Whether it is the RAF or the USAF, I cannot tell, as we rarely see the source of the noise, but it is not comfortable.
> 
> Must get back to my knitting now. I am trying to finish off a poncho before we go away: I will post a picture when I get there. Julie, the Guernsey is looking wonderful, and the christening robe is quite stunning!


Enjoy the time with your baby sister ☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mel 
I think I missed the 2nd row out of the pattern for the headband hopefully you realised or haven't started it yet but it should have read 
K4,P2,K4
P4,k2, p4 

Now I will stick to easy understandable comments till my brain is working again ,oh oh you may never hear from me again &#128516;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> We have a new refrigerator! Doing a happy dance. Now off to the grocery store.


Hooray And does this on fit perfectly into the place you want it to go


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mel
> I think I missed the 2nd row out of the pattern for the headband hopefully you realised or haven't started it yet but it should have read
> K4,P2,K4
> P4,k2, p4
> ...


Phew. Glad you shared. Haven't started yet but now I will get to it tonight 👍


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I found this at the dollar store today. Perfect for the scarf I knit for a teacher who gives Gage extra help. Gage said she will love it.&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2 boxes of yarn to go to either seniors center or thrift store

2 balls of ruffle scarf yarn I found while sorting out the yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We have a new refrigerator! Doing a happy dance. Now off to the grocery store.


It's the small things that go right in life (even if on second try) that make our days bright! Glad to hear that things are better now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mel
> I think I missed the 2nd row out of the pattern for the headband hopefully you realised or haven't started it yet but it should have read
> K4,P2,K4
> P4,k2, p4
> ...


One more question. What size needle did you use?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I made them about 24 inches long Bonnie and there is some give in head band


Thanks, Sonja, I may do one for DIL's. Stocking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So I found this at the dollar store today. Perfect for the scarf I knit for a teacher who gives Gage extra help. Gage said she will love it.👍


What a gorgeous box you would never think it came from a dollar store and yes ideal for your scarf a perfect gift 
That room looks like my attic even got an at-at up there too 😀

Glad you hadn't already started , although I am now wondering what it would look like knit that way


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We have a new refrigerator! Doing a happy dance. Now off to the grocery store.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2 boxes of yarn to go to either seniors center or thrift store
> 
> 2 balls of ruffle scarf yarn I found while sorting out the yarn.


Are you going to make more scarfs or do you have someone you could make one of the cute little skirts for?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just checking in to say that I am still with you. Last week was busy, with two lots of visitors, and the next few days look fairly hectic, too, as we are heading off to spend some time with 'baby sister' for her 60th birthday - she has been trying to convince me that it is actually her 50th, but I remember that November morning in 1955, when she arrived in the world, all too well,
> 
> Very upsetting news from Paris. My daughter was there during some of the bomb attacks during the 1990s, which was scary enough, but this latest attack was on quite a different scale. We always know when there are acute problems in the world, just from the amount of aircraft noise in the skies above us, and yesterday and today, it has been really noticeable. Whether it is the RAF or the USAF, I cannot tell, as we rarely see the source of the noise, but it is not comfortable.
> 
> Must get back to my knitting now. I am trying to finish off a poncho before we go away: I will post a picture when I get there. Julie, the Guernsey is looking wonderful, and the christening robe is quite stunning!


 Good to hear from you Chris hope you have a lovely visit with your baby sister and she has a nice 50. Something birthday 😀
I'm the baby sister in my family and I'm still 30 was 21 till youngest said I couldn't be the same age as his brother he always has been smart with numbers 
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So I found this at the dollar store today. Perfect for the scarf I knit for a teacher who gives Gage extra help. Gage said she will love it.👍


The box will make a lovely gift just perfect! The way things are presented really does make a difference and it was clever of you to spot the ideal package! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KathleenD, have fun with your sister. 
Souixann, welcome back.
Sonia, healing energy sent your way. 
Well Sam, think I beat you on bedtime. Up all night with colitis finally took a nap at 10:00 a.m. Probably take an afternoon nap too. Fortunately I'm scheduled to see Dr. P on Wed. He comes in from out of town every other We'd. Otherwise I'd have to drive an hr. And a half to Lancaster to see him. No fun when colitis active.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow that box is super for gift giving. What a great find.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> That I would find hard.
> Have you returned home now?


Unfortunately yes! Got home about 5.30pm to find the house in darkness, and after struggling to the front door with my case DH appeared bleary eyed and said, "I fell asleep & I haven't put the tea on yet." ......as the saying goes "Back to auld claes & purrich!" (old clothes and porrage)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie I think I will keep more scarves. I have one in mind for a friend. 👍 I fell in love with the boxes and had to get them.

https://m.facebook.com/RepeatCrafterMe/photos/a.129034627201052.20194.128627977241717/755467464557762/?type=3&source=48&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.457373954459937%3Atl_objid.457373954459937%3Athid.100005620097029%3A306061129499414%3A2%3A0%3A1448956799%3A2998912918783047888&__tn__=E

Hoping the link works. Seems pretty long. Oh good grief. I can't do the link thing.😕


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 2 of them came in with the ones landing on the coast of Greece . The ones that everyone was saying they would take into their homes
> The police have raided homes in Belgium and arrested 24 people and found a very large stash of weapons including rocket launches. Imagine the damage they could do with them


I dread the thought.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja braided headband is fantastic. Red, white and green for Christmas colors?!👍
> 
> Liz I am making them for Shaken baby syndrome. I started making them last year before Christmas. Made a goal of 50. Only 5 more to go.☺


Is there a specific place you send them? Or to the local hospital?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have 3 very happy boys today. Got them each a treat. ☺


Must be delicious.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Liz I am going to donate them to either London Health Science Center or Mc Master. Both wonderful hospitals&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My friend told me it helped her to wrap the ruffle yarn around a toilet tissue roll. Greg helped me to do this roll tonight. Hope it helps this ninja out. Lol


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Also the can comes in handy&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

For some reason it won't let me post a pic. Will try again later on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I think I will keep more scarves. I have one in mind for a friend. 👍 I fell in love with the boxes and had to get them.
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/RepeatCrafterMe/photos/a.129034627201052.20194.128627977241717/755467464557762/?type=3&source=48&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.457373954459937%3Atl_objid.457373954459937%3Athid.100005620097029%3A306061129499414%3A2%3A0%3A1448956799%3A2998912918783047888&__tn__=E
> 
> Hoping the link works. Seems pretty long. Oh good grief. I can't do the link thing.😕


Pi think you just need to take the "s" off


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We have a new refrigerator! Doing a happy dance. Now off to the grocery store.


So glad for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just checking in to say that I am still with you. Last week was busy, with two lots of visitors, and the next few days look fairly hectic, too, as we are heading off to spend some time with 'baby sister' for her 60th birthday - she has been trying to convince me that it is actually her 50th, but I remember that November morning in 1955, when she arrived in the world, all too well,
> 
> Very upsetting news from Paris. My daughter was there during some of the bomb attacks during the 1990s, which was scary enough, but this latest attack was on quite a different scale. We always know when there are acute problems in the world, just from the amount of aircraft noise in the skies above us, and yesterday and today, it has been really noticeable. Whether it is the RAF or the USAF, I cannot tell, as we rarely see the source of the noise, but it is not comfortable.
> 
> Must get back to my knitting now. I am trying to finish off a poncho before we go away: I will post a picture when I get there. Julie, the Guernsey is looking wonderful, and the christening robe is quite stunning!


Thank you so much, Chris!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Halfway through the scarf. I think the toilet roll does make it go faster. Will try again to post pic.

Heading off to bed soon. Will fill out Christmas cards tomorrow and give Sonja ' s headband a go.

Night all&#128564;


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

siouxann said:


> Thank goodness I've found you! Had a computer meltdown and lost most of my capabilities. At the same time my phone decided that it would no longer open the KTP link. It's been lonesome. This will mark my place and I will now go back and catch up on this weeks news. I've missed y'all!!


So glad you were able to find us. You certainly can't be too lonely here unless you choose to be.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am caught up and past my bedtime. I worked two jobs today with a few hours between them. My second one is teaching knitting so it is enjoyable. We had a great time and the ladies want to learn more. Matthew experimented with making brownies today so I took a few pieces with me to give to the manager. She says Matthew can bake for her anytime. She feels the same way about DS#1 when he bakes for her. Matthew only has 2 weeks of art class left and then off for awhile. I bound off one baby sweater yesterday and now have another one on the needles. I am enjoying all the discussions, but I have to read quickly and not comment much. I will be busy again tomorrow as Matthew has class.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We have a new refrigerator! Doing a happy dance. Now off to the grocery store.


And it fits?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> You could- though I do have a lemon in pot whichis alive but gives a lemon most years! So it is alive but not overlly fruitful. So even if I keep the tomato alive will it fruit?
> I went down to the community centre to pick up a library book-telling DAvid I woudl be back soon. And walked back in with a tomato plant. For some reason David was rather puzzled- nowhere near us that I could have got it and I wasn't gone long so where did it come from? Someone had dropped some off for anyone who wanted one. I tried growing lettuces- only one survived and it didn't get picked! It was a pretty lettuce and I don't like pretty ones- like the plain boring ones I grew up with. Gave some to Pepper but even she didn't eat it.
> So as you see I am a very successful gardner.


 :XD: 
As I'm reading to my David of your gardening adventures, he had a very pained expression on his face, he's the gardener around here. LOL!
I feel sure that if we were in a drivable distance from you, he'd be in the car already to come rescue you. LOLOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think I'm going to convince David to stay here as he wants a garden for the grandies. And we do need another room and no where here really to put it. And if we could get council permission to add a room onto our bedroom (leaving the bedroom with no direct access to outside) we would loose any possible area for bubs to play outside.
> I'm not keen on gardening- would much rather knit. All my gardening seems to be pulling out weeds only to see them gorw again. At least knitting usually makes progress that I can see.


David doesn't mind weeding in our garden, he'll spend hours out there, I'm with you, I'd much rather knit. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm having a real hard time justifying allowing thousands of refugees into any country other than their own. i realize the chance is slim of a terrorist being among them but france probably thought the same thing. i'm all for taking care of them where they are and letting them in in small groups after they have been well vetted. --- sam


I have to agree with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Halfway through the scarf. I think the toilet roll does make it go faster. Will try again to post pic.
> 
> Heading off to bed soon. Will fill out Christmas cards tomorrow and give Sonja ' s headband a go.
> 
> Night all😴


 :thumbup:

Night, sweet dreams.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:
> As I'm reading to my David of your gardening adventures, he had a very pained expression on his face, he's the gardener around here. LOL!
> I feel sure that if we were in a drivable distance from you, he'd be in the car already to come rescue you. LOLOL!


Here is my huge garden!- looks at its best at this time of the year with all the germanium flowers. The red one flourishes despite being in a small pot and getting no attention. Kept nice and tidy as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made this headband after seeing someone wearing a similar one and thinking I can knit that . Got to stop thinking that every time I see something
> Very easy knit . If anyone is interested I cast on 10 sts . K4,p2, k4 , when I had it the length I wanted . I cast off and made 2 more , braided them and sewed ends together . Simple , I doubled the yarn I had because I wanted it a bit chunkier and didn't have no chunky yarn , but I think you could use any yarn . I'm now doing as Margaret suggested and making it again in 3 different colours
> Sonja


 :thumbup:

Glad that you are feeling better also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes i sure do. I do the samething when using smaller needles or i crochet. Last couple days I've been painting walls.


 Working on the house, sounds like you are in your element.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, if there are already not enough jobs why bring more people in. Supposedly that is why there is so much malcontent among the Muslims in France because the unemployment is so high & they have no hope so spent their days stewing about how the rest of the world is unfair to poor them. My cousin was telling me that in the town in Ontario where I used to live there have been many immigrants move in, now they want a school of their own taught in their language & they want the local swimming pool to be restricted to women & small children only for 2 days/week because their woman can't be seen in bathing suits by other men :roll: what happened to your welcome in our country if you assimilate & become Canadian?


I think that if they don't like what they are coming to, they should stay home, and if they get here and want to complain and change everything, we should deport them, just my opinion, but since we are the ones ultimately dealing with the fallout and consequences of bring in so many dispossessed ( I don't know if that is the word I want, but you all know what I mean)peoples, we shouldn't have to change our entire lives and belief systems just to assimate(sp) them, they should be doing the assymalating(sp).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here is my huge garden!- looks at its best at this time of the year with all the germanium flowers. The red one flourishes despite being in a small pot and getting no attention. Kept nice and tidy as well.


 I think it looks very lovely and low maintenance. David would be adding several plants, so don't let my DH into your garden. lol
I think he and PurpleFi's DH would have a very good time together planting in a garden.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> If they could be so disruptive at a hotel, you can tell how thankful they were to the host country. You would think they would be pleased just to be housed and fed.


I'd have loaded them all up, and left them just inside their own borders that they came from, but then that is how I feel about anyone behaving badly in place that kindly takes them in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I goofed, this comment was supposed to attach to your comment about them sneaking laws into your country.
> 
> I actually read something on the Internet, who knows if it's true but it said thst in another 25 years there will be enough voting Muslims in several European counties to vote. In Sharia law. I think that's very scary. Seems to me these people come to our countries for a better life, then want to turn our country into theirs. Do they not see this won't work? If we change to there country it will not be s better life. :roll:


The sad truth is though, that our governments are letting it happen, even if it's not intentional on the governments part.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I need to get off my soapbox also and go to bed. 
Night all, sweet dreams and a happy tomorrow. 
I have to go over and help my aunt in the morning, she wants me to bring up her Christmas decorations so she can go through them and get them ready to put out the day after Thanksgiving. 
Hugs and love to you all!!!!!!!!!
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it looks very lovely and low maintenance. David would be adding several plants, so don't let my DH into your garden. lol
> I think he and PurpleFi's DH would have a very good time together planting in a garden.


Definitely low maintenance- I did remove dead flowers the other day. And water the tomato- at least for now until I see whether it looks like it might grow. Don't know how big a pot it needs- maybe need to transplant it at some time.
So do you have a garden for your David to work in?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Here is my huge garden!- looks at its best at this time of the year with all the germanium flowers. The red one flourishes despite being in a small pot and getting no attention. Kept nice and tidy as well.


See there is another plant you have growing although the poor thing definitely needs a bigger pot . 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember you said there would be some DIY . Is it just decorative or will there be some building works happening to


Good morning Sonja. Mostly just decorative with a bit of building/repairs added in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that if they don't like what they are coming to, they should stay home, and if they get here and want to complain and change everything, we should deport them, just my opinion, but since we are the ones ultimately dealing with the fallout and consequences of bring in so many dispossessed ( I don't know if that is the word I want, but you all know what I mean)peoples, we shouldn't have to change our entire lives and belief systems just to assimate(sp) them, they should be doing the assymalating(sp).


Just look to the UK and you will see what is going to happen , the Union Jack flag was destroyed on a Remembrance Day hardly anything said 
Someone spray painted on the side of a mosque he was arrested and took to court 
Yesterday an elderly gentleman on his soapbox in Hyde park talking about religion was surrounded by an angry mob of Muslims who started abusing him and threatening him.it took passers by to stop them 
A soldier got chemicals in his eyes while on training and went to hospital in his combat uniform while in the waiting room he was moved twice as his uniform might cause offence ,ended up hidden round a corner he has served this country for 12 years. He deserved better treatment than that
There are a lot of good hard working immigrants who have intergrated into the communities but unfortunately there are an awful lot who havent


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Working on the house, sounds like you are in your element.


I am and enjoying every minute of it. A much smaller scale than I'm used to, poor James said he was going back to work to rest. Will post photos once it is finished.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Sonja. Mostly just decorative with a bit of building/repairs added in.


Morning Caren . Hope your diy doesn't take too long 
How is the weather your side of the Pennines . Hope you haven't had any flooding , there has been some this side but we are luckily on higher ground


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Caren . Hope your diy doesn't take too long
> How is the weather your side of the Pennines . Hope you haven't had any flooding , there has been some this side but we are luckily on higher ground


It is going faster than I thought it would. The weather isn't too bad a few days ago the wind was pretty bad. Lots of rain, no flooding for us but some near us. We are on higher ground as well. We were without water for a short while yesterday morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> It is going faster than I thought it would. The weather isn't too bad a few days ago the wind was pretty bad. Lots of rain, no flooding for us but some near us. We are on higher ground as well. We were without water for a short while yesterday morning.


Good job it was only for a short while . We have had lots of wind to but it is quite nice this morning a bit chilly but I don't mind that 
So does it feel completely wierd living here , is everything on a smaller scale to where you lived before


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh how beautiful!!!!!!!!! Well done you. :thumbup:


My sentiments exactly Julie😊🤒


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy anniversary bonnie - and many more. have a great dinner. --- sam


Happy Belated Anniversary Bonnie💐


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Budasha, Just for you and those who are feeling cold here are a couple of Spring roses from my garden.Its been raining all day so they are soaking up the welcome moisture. Enjoy ,Fan


Your roses are gorgeous.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful roses fan - does the spiced coffee smell like coffee? --- sam


I am wondering that too😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> So sore and exhausted, been moving without a lot of help. As well as that, started a volunteer pos witha work for the dole sxheme as instructor, teachi gsoap makibg and related products. Today was bath bombs and the start of melt and pour soaps. When not exhausted, will explain more. Stay safe everyone and be back next week


I hope this is a good move for you and that you are happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> My sentiments exactly Julie😊🤒


Thank you Mags- what have you been doing? Haven't noticed you about the last few days!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> hopefully now i can go to sleep - went to be at two - wide awake - so got up - it will soon be time to get up so i best try to sleep a little - need to be lucid for my doctor appointment. lol --- sam


Sam maybe you shouldn't be real lucid for your appt. and that he/she can help you. Take care.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Medication taken so back to feeling ok right now see what happens when it wears off . I understood that it wasn't swearing and thank you for the hug
> Sonja


Glad you are feeling a bit better Sonya. I can't imagine having migraines. One thing I don't get very often is a headache and when I do I whine like a baby😞


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, if there are already not enough jobs why bring more people in. Supposedly that is why there is so much malcontent among the Muslims in France because the unemployment is so high & they have no hope so spent their days stewing about how the rest of the world is unfair to poor them. My cousin was telling me that in the town in Ontario where I used to live there have been many immigrants move in, now they want a school of their own taught in their language & they want the local swimming pool to be restricted to women & small children only for 2 days/week because their woman can't be seen in bathing suits by other men :roll: what happened to your welcome in our country if you assimilate & become Canadian?


I understand that is going to happen here Bonnie, their own university. We are a very small city and only have a community college to start with and many of our schools have been shut down because of the expense to renovate them.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mel
> I think I missed the 2nd row out of the pattern for the headband hopefully you realised or haven't started it yet but it should have read
> K4,P2,K4
> P4,k2, p4
> ...


😀😀😀 you are very funny!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> 😀😀😀 you are very funny!!


Good morning Marilynn hope you are keeping well 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Mags- what have you been doing? Haven't noticed you about the last few days!


I was just going to ask you if you had seen the posting of the Gansey girl statue when I saw your post 
I will have to take a look at her when I next go to Bridlington 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was just going to ask you if you had seen the posting of the Gansey girl statue when I saw your post
> I will have to take a look at her when I next go to Bridlington
> Sonja


She looks rather lovely, doesn't she?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She looks rather lovely, doesn't she?


I thought so one of the nicer statues / art work that are seen around here


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Fake lawn very popular here as doesn't need watering. Looks fine as well usually- in fact often better than real grass as it doesn't curl up its toes when it gets hot and not watered. David will be th eone looking after it- as he knows. I manage to kill most of the things I try to grow. Except about half of the Geraniums I plant. Wast given a tomato in a pot about a week ago- and it is still alive!


Well done on keeping the plant alive.... so far. LOL

I would love to have fake grass.

I must admit though that I do like gardening, but I really have far too many garden beds. A lot of work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was feeling ok this morning but the stupid headache is creeping back up . I dislike having to take tablets all the time but I know if I don't try to stop it I'll get a lot worse . I need the hand from the Adams family , can't massage my head and knit at the same time ✋
> Sonja


Oh dear. I hope it doesnt get worse.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Julie I was just going to post that I have been having internet problems and problems with my iPad. I had an update showing to download and I sometimes ignore them. DH had my iPad to look at something and took it upon himself to download it for me&#128556; I am having nothing but problems ever since. Very strange things happening.
I also need to whine about my sore back and very swollen leg. A bit worrisome so I might have to break down and go see the Dr. if it doesn't smarten up.
The kids at school are doing great with their knitting. I am thinking this will be my last week as they are supposed to hand their projects in and move on to something else. I will find out on Thursday I guess. He did mention briefly about me coming back in February to do something else with them so maybe will find out about that too.

I know I missed a lot of things I wanted to respond to. I should go back and check the summary.
My goodness Sam some of those recipes sound good. I wish I could afford to hire a cook. I dislike cooking, do it because I have to. Every once in a while I go on a baking spree and will be doing that again for Christmas.

We have been having wind and rain storms and lots of days the ferries couldn't run. Not good for people who have to travel for medical appointments.

Am knitting a few gifts. Of course my list is much longer than the time I have left.

Hugs to everyone. Everyone needs a hug&#128522;
Marilynn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Made this headband after seeing someone wearing a similar one and thinking I can knit that . Got to stop thinking that every time I see something
> Very easy knit . If anyone is interested I cast on 10 sts . K4,p2, k4 , when I had it the length I wanted . I cast off and made 2 more , braided them and sewed ends together . Simple , I doubled the yarn I had because I wanted it a bit chunkier and didn't have no chunky yarn , but I think you could use any yarn . I'm now doing as Margaret suggested and making it again in 3 different colours
> Sonja


Looks good Sonja. Looking forward to seeing it in 3 colours.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning Marilynn hope you are keeping well
> Sonja


I guess it is very early morning here too Sonya 1:45. Should be sleeping but just took a couple of Tylenol for my back so hanging out here instead.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought so one of the nicer statues / art work that are seen around here


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Julie I was just going to post that I have been having internet problems and problems with my iPad. I had an update showing to download and I sometimes ignore them. DH had my iPad to look at something and took it upon himself to download it for me😬 I am having nothing but problems ever since. Very strange things happening.
> I also need to whine about my sore back and very swollen leg. A bit worrisome so I might have to break down and go see the Dr. if it doesn't smarten up.
> The kids at school are doing great with their knitting. I am thinking this will be my last week as they are supposed to hand their projects in and move on to something else. I will find out on Thursday I guess. He did mention briefly about me coming back in February to do something else with them so maybe will find out about that too.
> 
> ...


Hugs to you too! Sorry about the internet. I am getting to the point where I cook because one HAS to!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you too! Sorry about the internet. I am getting to the point where I cook because one HAS to!


I only cook because I have to, I read Sam's recipes and hope someone will cook them for me! I like eating!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I only cook because I have to, I read Sam's recipes and hope someone will cook them for me! I like eating!


I would love to have someone in 'wife' mode, who enjoyed the housework and cooking, and let me get on with what I enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is gone 11 here, and I am going back to bed, before I get seriously 'over tired'.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> And it fits?


YES and it is cold already!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I only cook because I have to, I read Sam's recipes and hope someone will cook them for me! I like eating!


I have the same wish 😉


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kp server went down this morning . I thought it was my iPad at first , was thinking would have to say bye to everyone but thankfully it was kp and not me phhew what a relief 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Julie I was just going to post that I have been having internet problems and problems with my iPad. I had an update showing to download and I sometimes ignore them. DH had my iPad to look at something and took it upon himself to download it for me😬 I am having nothing but problems ever since. Very strange things happening.
> I also need to whine about my sore back and very swollen leg. A bit worrisome so I might have to break down and go see the Dr. if it doesn't smarten up.
> The kids at school are doing great with their knitting. I am thinking this will be my last week as they are supposed to hand their projects in and move on to something else. I will find out on Thursday I guess. He did mention briefly about me coming back in February to do something else with them so maybe will find out about that too.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear you have not been well Marilynn think you need to go to doctors especially if the swelling doesn't go away 
Hope you can get some relief from the pain and some more sleep 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kp server went down this morning . I thought it was my iPad at first , was thinking would have to say bye to everyone but thankfully it was kp and not me phhew what a relief
> Sonja


Did it? I must have been asleep! Sonja, it once crashed for nearly a whole weekend- that was a real eye opener!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the dollar stores...you can find such neat stuff. I can so relate to the boxes in Gage's room.Makes me think of the "path" in my craft room. I have got to get this room together.


gagesmom said:


> So I found this at the dollar store today. Perfect fo 's room. the scarf I knit for a teacher who gives Gage extra help. Gage said she will love it.👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Busy drafting out the Gansey yoke!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did it? I must have been asleep! Sonja, it once crashed for nearly a whole weekend- that was a real eye opener!


This was for about a hour . A whole week end would probably get a lot more knitting done 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This was for about a hour . A whole week end would probably get a lot more knitting done 😄


But it made one realise that many friends could be lost, because for a lot of us we had no other means of contact.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:15 am here. Curled up in bed with Deuce. Chilly in here this morning. Have all the things I want/need to get done on the table and waiting.

Might have a snooze. But shouldn't as I need to get up and get going.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> But it made one realise that many friends could be lost, because for a lot of us we had no other means of contact.


That's what I was thinking this morning .After Christmas I'm going to have to find a way to start saving some money towards a new device . I know it won't be an iPad because they are too expensive but maybe some other tablet and just cross my fingers this keeps working for now,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that if they don't like what they are coming to, they should stay home, and if they get here and want to complain and change everything, we should deport them, just my opinion, but since we are the ones ultimately dealing with the fallout and consequences of bring in so many dispossessed ( I don't know if that is the word I want, but you all know what I mean)peoples, we shouldn't have to change our entire lives and belief systems just to assimate(sp) them, they should be doing the assymalating(sp).


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking this morning .After Christmas I'm going to have to find a way to start saving some money towards a new device . I know it won't be an iPad because they are too expensive but maybe some other tablet and just cross my fingers this keeps working for now,


I am hoping to get some sort of tablet, around May or June- when my tax rebate comes in. It also will unlikely be an i-pad!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have 3 very happy boys today. Got them each a treat. ☺


 :-D 
Sweet boys.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We have a new refrigerator! Doing a happy dance. Now off to the grocery store.


YAY!!!!! May this one last you many many years to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have solved my problem of how to work the Gansey yokes- I am bringing in the Arbroath Marriage Lines, which are also called the Wave Pattern, between the Horseshoe Lace and the cables, leaving the Tree of Life in the middle, and the Anchor at the sleeve edge.
Now I can get back to bed, and cease worrying over it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done on keeping the plant alive.... so far. LOL
> 
> I would love to have fake grass.
> 
> I must admit though that I do like gardening, but I really have far too many garden beds. A lot of work.


My DH gives me static about having so many big flower bed. It does take alot of work but looks so nice in winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I found this at the dollar store today. Perfect for the scarf I knit for a teacher who gives Gage extra help. Gage said she will love it.👍


I love those boxes, they are so pretty, I got some years ago at Target on clearance after Christmas, but haven't gotten that good a deal since, I think I'll make a trip to the local dollar store and have a look see. 
That is perfect for the scarf.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2 boxes of yarn to go to either seniors center or thrift store
> 
> 2 balls of ruffle scarf yarn I found while sorting out the yarn.


You've been treasure hunting while sorting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow that box is super for gift giving. What a great find.


I love the coffee one, but they are all so beautiful, your roses will get us through the cold winter I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's terrible. Everyone is so busy being politically correct that they spit in the face of the soldier who are serving our country. 
The really scary thing is I think we have already given away the country by letting them keep their culture rather than assimilate as previous generations.



Swedenme said:


> Just look to the UK and you will see what is going to happen , the Union Jack flag was destroyed on a Remembrance Day hardly anything said
> Someone spray painted on the side of a mosque he was arrested and took to court
> Yesterday an elderly gentleman on his soapbox in Hyde park talking about religion was surrounded by an angry mob of Muslims who started abusing him and threatening him.it took passers by to stop them
> A soldier got chemicals in his eyes while on training and went to hospital in his combat uniform while in the waiting room he was moved twice as his uniform might cause offence ,ended up hidden round a corner he has served this country for 12 years. He deserved better treatment than that
> There are a lot of good hard working immigrants who have intergrated into the communities but unfortunately there are an awful lot who havent


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I understand that is going to happen here Bonnie, their own university. We are a very small city and only have a community college to start with and many of our schools have been shut down because of the expense to renovate them.


That's so crazy. Your tax dollars at work :roll: :roll:

DH was just listening to CBC radio & someone was talking about how great Canada is about letting immigrants become part of our Government & we should be so proud that we now have 40 Sikh members of parliament :roll: 
I read a few years ago that instead of taking over our country by war they (Muslims)would come in, have huge families & in a couple of generations take over the country & turn it into whatever they want. Apparently by 2025 this could happen in several European countries.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.

What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.

Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.

What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.

Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Paula.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Definitely low maintenance- I did remove dead flowers the other day. And water the tomato- at least for now until I see whether it looks like it might grow. Don't know how big a pot it needs- maybe need to transplant it at some time.
> So do you have a garden for your David to work in?


We have the roses and and rock garden in the front, come spring, David is going to finish the garden borders surrounding the lawn that he wants to put in, and in the back yard we have a veggie garden that is 42ft x 14ft/12.8mx4.26m that gets pretty full, we have flowers in a few other places back there, but we really need to get the grass growing in the back yard better than it is and put in some raspberry bushes along one fence. 
He plants and weeds, I do the watering and most of the feeding and harvesting, and if needed I will do some weeding, but I save that for David if at all possible. 
I'll have to see what pics I have of it all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just look to the UK and you will see what is going to happen , the Union Jack flag was destroyed on a Remembrance Day hardly anything said
> Someone spray painted on the side of a mosque he was arrested and took to court
> Yesterday an elderly gentleman on his soapbox in Hyde park talking about religion was surrounded by an angry mob of Muslims who started abusing him and threatening him.it took passers by to stop them
> A soldier got chemicals in his eyes while on training and went to hospital in his combat uniform while in the waiting room he was moved twice as his uniform might cause offence ,ended up hidden round a corner he has served this country for 12 years. He deserved better treatment than that
> There are a lot of good hard working immigrants who have intergrated into the communities but unfortunately there are an awful lot who havent


So sad! On an epic scale.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am and enjoying every minute of it. A much smaller scale than I'm used to, poor James said he was going back to work to rest. Will post photos once it is finished.


 I thought you would be enjoying it tremendously. 
Poor James, that's how David feels after we have him busy working on stuff. lol
It's supposed to be windy here today and tomorrow, I hope that David has a heavy enough load to not have to worry about it, he's headed to the Eastern border of Kansas, don't know where he's going after that. 
Can't wait to see it once you are done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


Hope you are on the mend soon. Sorry you've been sick. take care.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


Sending healing hugs to you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I thought you would be enjoying it tremendously.
> Poor James, that's how David feels after we have him busy working on stuff. lol
> It's supposed to be windy here today and tomorrow, I hope that David has a heavy enough load to not have to worry about it, he's headed to the Eastern border of Kansas, don't know where he's going after that.
> Can't wait to see it once you are done.


I too hope David has a heavy enough load. The wind has picked up.again here along with the rain making it feel a bit chilly. Yesterday James was up.near Sonja's, he waved and said hi as he drove past.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I guess it is very early morning here too Sonya 1:45. Should be sleeping but just took a couple of Tylenol for my back so hanging out here instead.


I hope that you are in much less pain and have gotten some much needed rest by now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have solved my problem of how to work the Gansey yokes- I am bringing in the Arbroath Marriage Lines, which are also called the Wave Pattern, between the Horseshoe Lace and the cables, leaving the Tree of Life in the middle, and the Anchor at the sleeve edge.
> Now I can get back to bed, and cease worrying over it!


 :thumbup: 
I love your chart, looks like you've been drafting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


Oh dear, very glad you got in and got that taken care of, a gall bladder can be so bad if it ignored to long. 
Hope you heal with the speed of summer lightening. Rest, relax, and knit. 
Hugs and kisses back!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mags, my son warned me about doing " Updates" on my IPad, he said he was told you could have all kinds of trouble after. Hope you can getmto the doctor soon & your back & leg is better.

Well, our nice weather has come to the end. It's sunny but very Windy out there just now, only -5C/25F but we are to get freezing rain, then snow, 4-6 inches and by tomorrow night it's to go down to -19C/-2F. Oh, joy. But already this nce weather has shortened up winter

DS2 gets off work today, he's going to pick up his puppy soon as he gets off the plane. It's about a 3 hr drive so he will be very late getting home. I hope he doesn't run into nasty weather/roads.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

40 pages?! And I'm just getting here.  The weekend was busy with other things, and I worked on the quilt Sunday and yesterday for a good bit. I'm on the last panel going from bottom to top and then have to get out the small frame (actually a cross stitch frame) and do the last bits around the edges. Progress is good, and I am optimistically/foolishly (?) thinking I can get another quilt or two finished this winter--but I also have some knitting to do for Christmas.

We had our first snow of the season yesterday. It's still gray and cloudy and cold, and the weather guy says we are to get some rather nasty wind later today. I hope the neighbor's tree is through shedding branches (they did get the fallen ones picked up).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I too hope David has a heavy enough load. The wind has picked up.again here along with the rain making it feel a bit chilly. Yesterday James was up.near Sonja's, he waved and said hi as he drove past.


Does he drive truck for a living?

Are you quite close to Sonja? I really must get the atlas out someday & see where people are. Im not at all familiar with the geography there. In the US I know basically where things are but other thsn where each country is in the rest of the world never really studied where cities were.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I too hope David has a heavy enough load. The wind has picked up.again here along with the rain making it feel a bit chilly. Yesterday James was up.near Sonja's, he waved and said hi as he drove past.


Hopefully both guys have safe winters with no drama on the roads. 
 David waives to Sam whenever he's going that way, and Jeanette when he's going past Chicago. lol 
It's so funny, he knows pretty much who everyone is. lol

Oh! Julie! David said that we will definitely be coming to visit you one year in the not too distant years, you have rivers on your island that he wants to fly fish in, he said we can knit all we want. LOLOL!

Then I just need to get him to the UK and Aussie to fly fish so that I can visit with everyone there too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mags, my son warned me about doing " Updates" on my IPad, he said he was told you could have all kinds of trouble after. Hope you can getmto the doctor soon & your back & leg is better.
> 
> Well, our nice weather has come to the end. It's sunny but very Windy out there just now, only -5C/25F but we are to get freezing rain, then snow, 4-6 inches and by tomorrow night it's to go down to -19C/-2F. Oh, joy. But already this nce weather has shortened up winter
> 
> DS2 gets off work today, he's going to pick up his puppy soon as he gets off the plane. It's about a 3 hr drive so he will be very late getting home. I hope he doesn't run into nasty weather/roads.


Yuck, our weather isn't nice either, were were supposed to get some snow last night, then we were supposed to get about 1/2 inch about 8 this morning, but so far nothing, thank goodness, I just hope that is not a portent to us getting slammed later. Oh well at least our winters are not anywhere near as bad or as cold as yours or the ones I grew up with in Alaska, so I can't complain too much, but I probably still will. lol
Stay warm. 
I hope that your DS and pup have an easy uneventful trip home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the older i get the less i like being in heavy crowds. --- sam



KateB said:


> We went to one in Edinburgh a couple of years ago, but it was so busy you could hardly get near the stalls and we left as the squash in the crowds was becoming quite frightening. It did look as though it would have been a good place if it hadn't been so busy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I his stocking is finally going faster since I switched to dpns, seems to be taking forever. I am hoping that blocking will even it out a bit, I got a little tight for just a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure what happened to yesterday - another night of no sleep so up till almost light and then slept until early afternoon. doctor at 4:15 and then to napoleon for a little while.

got a script for zoloft to see if that will help with depression and panic attacks. hopefully that will do the trick. i've not been on anything for almost a year - it was beginning to be too much. dr b must think i am going to live at least three months since i have another apt in february.

ron had thrown his back out over the weekend and wasn't feeling too good so i didn't stay very long. he looked pretty rough. hope he starts feeling better.

50° but overcast - hazy sun - typical fall day. i have the heat on to keep the chill out of the house.

need to catch up here.

oh yes - alexis's roommate in college is from australia - brisbane i believe - she is going to be here during the christmas vacation - at least until after christmas day and then will visit other friends. heidi would like some ideas as to what she could send her parents that would not be available in australia - something from the usofa - what would conctitute a nice gift from our country - something usable. open to any and all ideas. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah siouxann - good to have you back. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Thank goodness I've found you! Had a computer meltdown and lost most of my capabilities. At the same time my phone decided that it would no longer open the KTP link. It's been lonesome. This will mark my place and I will now go back and catch up on this weeks news. I've missed y'all!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does it mean? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Except when it comes to Coronation Street- a reference you may well be unfamiliar with Sam!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> not sure what happened to yesterday - another night of no sleep so up till almost light and then slept until early afternoon. doctor at 4:15 and then to napoleon for a little while.
> 
> got a script for zoloft to see if that will help with depression and panic attacks. hopefully that will do the trick. i've not been on anything for almost a year - it was beginning to be too much. dr b must think i am going to live at least three months since i have another apt in february.
> 
> ...


Glad that the doc gave you a script Sam, hoping that it helps and you are back into more energy soon. 
Hopefully Ron will be back to better soon also, backs and feet, when they hurt, everything else hurts too. 
Awesome for Alexis, cool to have a roommate from another country. 
You'd better live several more years Sam, we aren't letting you get away that easily. 
It's going to be interesting to see the gift ideas from our Aussie friends for the roommates parents. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a wonderful day all, I'm off to my Aunts to get stuff done, then to Marlas and to the library and insurance before knit group time. 
See you all laters!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


I'm so sorry to hear this Paula . It must have been scary for you and your husband . I m glad to hear you are not in as much pain now and I hope you make a full recovery soon 
Take care 💐
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I too hope David has a heavy enough load. The wind has picked up.again here along with the rain making it feel a bit chilly. Yesterday James was up.near Sonja's, he waved and said hi as he drove past.


Hope the roads were not to bad for him or the wind .has not been to bad here today till now as the rain is back . I would prefer snow to wet miserable damp rain


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


Wishing you a speedy recovery, Paula! Glad you are more comfortable- hope it has not 'broken' the bank!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> I love your chart, looks like you've been drafting.


Thanks Kaye Jo!
I am a hands on drafter- don't trust trying to do it on the computer, besides you get a much better feel for the stitch counts you will be working with!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mags, my son warned me about doing " Updates" on my IPad, he said he was told you could have all kinds of trouble after. Hope you can getmto the doctor soon & your back & leg is better.
> 
> Well, our nice weather has come to the end. It's sunny but very Windy out there just now, only -5C/25F but we are to get freezing rain, then snow, 4-6 inches and by tomorrow night it's to go down to -19C/-2F. Oh, joy. But already this nce weather has shortened up winter
> 
> DS2 gets off work today, he's going to pick up his puppy soon as he gets off the plane. It's about a 3 hr drive so he will be very late getting home. I hope he doesn't run into nasty weather/roads.


Wishing him good driving conditions, and a beautiful pup!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully both guys have safe winters with no drama on the roads.
> David waives to Sam whenever he's going that way, and Jeanette when he's going past Chicago. lol
> It's so funny, he knows pretty much who everyone is. lol
> 
> ...


He is quite right- we have some of the best Trout fishing anywhere, and I can recall my dad surf casting for flounder or Snapper, don't remember now which?
What a delightful prospect, Kaye Jo!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope the medicine works. The older I get the more I get depressed in winter weather. So glad I moved from NY. Wish you could play snowbird and fly to warmer climate for winter.
Mags, welcome back. I think you can call Aplle support and they can tell you how to reset to original settings which should help. 
I'm feeling a tad better today although still active colitis. See doc tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, so sorry to learn of your gall bladder surgery. Sorry you had old fashioned kind. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Paula wishing you a speedy recovery from your gall bladder surgery. Get the rest you need to help recover.

Sam you had better live for quite a long while. I have hopes of coming to Kap next year. You are not allowed to go anywhere. (((Hugs)))

Julie you are a right whiz. Drafting was a fear of mine in school. You are fantastic.&#128077; 

I have finished filling out the cards for the exchange. Looking through cards from my stay in the spa after my stroke. Came across a card from June. As I read it again I burst into tears. Heaven truly has an angel up there. Her name is June. We miss you so much &#9825; 

Hope to get to the post office this afternoon or tomorrow morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think there is no end to your talent sonja - this is lovely - waiting to see one in different colors. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Made this headband after seeing someone wearing a similar one and thinking I can knit that . Got to stop thinking that every time I see something
> Very easy knit . If anyone is interested I cast on 10 sts . K4,p2, k4 , when I had it the length I wanted . I cast off and made 2 more , braided them and sewed ends together . Simple , I doubled the yarn I had because I wanted it a bit chunkier and didn't have no chunky yarn , but I think you could use any yarn . I'm now doing as Margaret suggested and making it again in 3 different colours
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm a firm believer of when in rome do as the romans do. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, if there are already not enough jobs why bring more people in. Supposedly that is why there is so much malcontent among the Muslims in France because the unemployment is so high & they have no hope so spent their days stewing about how the rest of the world is unfair to poor them. My cousin was telling me that in the town in Ontario where I used to live there have been many immigrants move in, now they want a school of their own taught in their language & they want the local swimming pool to be restricted to women & small children only for 2 days/week because their woman can't be seen in bathing suits by other men :roll: what happened to your welcome in our country if you assimilate & become Canadian?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does it mean? --- sam


Coronation Street is a British Soapy Sam, that has been running since at least the mid-1960's. It used to have some brilliant character actors, and at that point I did watch it. My point was that most of the parts are specific to the actor, and get written out when the actor moves on, or as has happened recently, died. There was a major problem recently when Ken Roach was up on indecent assault charges (I think I may be remembering his name wrong because his character is Ken Barlow) his character had to be written out somehow. Don't know how they did it because I lost interest aeons ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think there are plenty that would agree with you bonnie - me included. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems to me they should be grateful to be given lodging & food, not making demands. For some reason it seems people from that part of the world don't have the same manners as we consider proper. Maybe they should be told if there is any BS they will be packed back on a boat & sent right back to where they came from.
> I'm thinking they should announce that in any future terror attacks anyone knowing these people & that they had radical views should all be loaded up & sent to where they came from. Maybe that would be a deterrent rather than them just sitting by & watching what happens. They always say the majority are peace loving people but how can those ones not know when others have crazy views?
> W It's not suprising so many of the victims are young as the largest group of casualties were at a rock concert.
> I'll get off the soap box now, sorry for the bit of a rant about deporting them
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does he drive truck for a living?
> 
> Are you quite close to Sonja? I really must get the atlas out someday & see where people are. Im not at all familiar with the geography there. In the US I know basically where things are but other thsn where each country is in the rest of the world never really studied where cities were.


Yes he does, so far this week early mornings late nights. The wind is ansolutely hortrid right now I can here bins beung blown over. 
I believe I am about an hour from Sonja.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way joy - hope yo u feel better today. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> KathleenD, have fun with your sister.
> Souixann, welcome back.
> Sonia, healing energy sent your way.
> Well Sam, think I beat you on bedtime. Up all night with colitis finally took a nap at 10:00 a.m. Probably take an afternoon nap too. Fortunately I'm scheduled to see Dr. P on Wed. He comes in from out of town every other We'd. Otherwise I'd have to drive an hr. And a half to Lancaster to see him. No fun when colitis active.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely fan - it does look like coffer with cream. --- sam



Fan said:


> Wow that box is super for gift giving. What a great find.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that's a thought - dr b is usually pretty good at reading me and he listens which is nice. doesn't rush me. i like him. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Sam maybe you shouldn't be real lucid for your appt. and that he/she can help you. Take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think there is no end to your talent sonja - this is lovely - waiting to see one in different colors. --- sam


Thank you Sam . Cannot take any more detours from my list so another headband will have to wait till Christmas time 
Glad to hear you got some medication hope it makes you feel a lot better and helps with your breathing problems 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he does, so far this week early mornings late nights. The wind is ansolutely hortrid right now I can here bins beung blown over.
> I believe I am about an hour from Sonja.


Hope you don't get any damage from the winds. If Sonja is only an hour away I,m sure you will be able to get together sometime


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Paula wishing you a speedy recovery from your gall bladder surgery. Get the rest you need to help recover.
> 
> Sam you had better live for quite a long while. I have hopes of coming to Kap next year. You are not allowed to go anywhere. (((Hugs)))
> 
> ...


Drafting is not an issue at all for me, Mel! Mum had me painting with oil colours at only 8 years old. What I really regret is she expected me to learn Piano with no Piano to practise on. I am a totally frustrated musician these days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy paula - hope you are up and around real soon. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Coronation Street is a British Soapy Sam, that has been running since at least the mid-1960's. It used to have some brilliant character actors, and at that point I did watch it. My point was that most of the parts are specific to the actor, and get written out when the actor moves on, or as has happened recently, died. There was a major problem recently when Ken Roach was up on indecent assault charges (I think I may be remembering his name wrong because his character is Ken Barlow) his character had to be written out somehow. Don't know how they did it because I lost interest aeons ago.


William Roache and I don't know wether he was guilty or not but he was cleared and went straight back to coronation street which they should have been cancelled years ago along with eastenders . Never known a street or area that has so many mass murderers / criminals and multiple marriages and unbelievable characters


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> William Roache and I don't know wether he was guilty or not but he was cleared and went straight back to coronation street which they should have been cancelled years ago along with eastenders . Never known a street or area that has so many mass murderers / criminals and multiple marriages and unbelievable characters


I heartily agree!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, hope the new script helps.

Desert Joy, sorry to hear the colitis is acting up, hope you are on the mend soon.

I spent most of yesterday & this morning working on the mitts for niece. Someone needs to slap me if I volunteer for such things again. I forgot they take hours & hours to make. I'm about 2/3 done this pair & still have to make some for nephew. 

Well, I better get moving, have bowling this afternoon but need to stop at the librairy first, it's not open after. They are having a quilt display for the next 2 months, I'm taking a table runner, baby quilt & my wild bag. They don't have a lot of wall space for big items.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he does, so far this week early mornings late nights. The wind is ansolutely hortrid right now I can here bins beung blown over.
> I believe I am about an hour from Sonja.


I think you are right . I was thinking it was longer because if I go to York I get the train , but the train goes the coastal route
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does it move as slowly as our soaps - i think they may move a week in a years time. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> William Roache and I don't know wether he was guilty or not but he was cleared and went straight back to coronation street which they should have been cancelled years ago along with eastenders . Never known a street or area that has so many mass murderers / criminals and multiple marriages and unbelievable characters


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:
 

> does it move as slowly as our soaps - i think they may move a week in a years time. --- sam


We basically have 4 main soaps and I think 2 Australian ones and as far as I'm concerned they are all rubbish and I don't watch them ever so I don't know how fast or slow they move , . They are on about 3 times a week so someone must watch them .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


So so sorry to hear about this. I was wondering what you've been up to, but thought you might be busy making the Christmas pajamas or granny-sitting. Being in the spa (medical kind) is not a fun way to spend any time, but at least someone got you a phone or tablet to connect with us. I'm glad you did, because we can now send you hugs and prayers. I hope that you won't be in there too long, but understand that full invasive surgery like that is tough on the body. I hope you have lots of help at home (I'm sure Bob is a great nurse) because anything that requires the muscles in the middle of your body are going to be out of commission for awhile.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully both guys have safe winters with no drama on the roads.
> David waives to Sam whenever he's going that way, and Jeanette when he's going past Chicago. lol
> It's so funny, he knows pretty much who everyone is. lol
> 
> ...


My DH would tag along on any trip that includes fishing; he's only fly fished a little, but would be game to give it a go. I'd sit and knit to our hearts' content.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's been a miserable day. It started raining last night nad has been raining all day. I do have to go out to the accountant this afternoon and I'm not looking forward to it.

I've spent the day with my nose tucked into all the emails and implementation documents. The first conference call yesterday went well and thankfully things are going pretty well. There's another call tomorrow afternoon that I need to really study for so will be doing that tonight and tomorrow a.m.

DH is funny - he asks every day "are you working" or spending time on KP? With the computer in front of me, it's hard to tell which.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> William Roache and I don't know wether he was guilty or not but he was cleared and went straight back to coronation street which they should have been cancelled years ago along with eastenders . Never known a street or area that has so many mass murderers / criminals and multiple marriages and unbelievable characters


Apart from Midsomer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My DH would tag along on any trip that includes fishing; he's only fly fished a little, but would be game to give it a go. I'd sit and knit to our hearts' content.


Gosh, Rookie, what a fantastic time we could have!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apart from Midsomer!


You are right Julie but that is called Midsomer murders there is supposed to be a murder for the detectives to solve although I do think there can't be that many people left there alive 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was cute - not that i am going to try it. --- sam

Rules to Get a Snow Day

1.	PJs should be worn inside out and backwards
2.	Place a purple crayon by the window sill.
3.	Tape a paper snowflake to the window.
4.	Put a spoon under your pillow
5.	Flush an ice cube down the toilet.
6.	Pray for Snow.
7.	It WILL SNOW (most likely)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ours are on for an hour everyday. i used to listen to them on the radio - three advertisements - usually soap - dialog for the day - all in fifteen minutes. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We basically have 4 main soaps and I think 2 Australian ones and as far as I'm concerned they are all rubbish and I don't watch them ever so I don't know how fast or slow they move , . They are on about 3 times a week so someone must watch them .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are to get your rain sometime today through tomorrow. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It's been a miserable day. It started raining last night nad has been raining all day. I do have to go out to the accountant this afternoon and I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> I've spent the day with my nose tucked into all the emails and implementation documents. The first conference call yesterday went well and thankfully things are going pretty well. There's another call tomorrow afternoon that I need to really study for so will be doing that tonight and tomorrow a.m.
> 
> DH is funny - he asks every day "are you working" or spending time on KP? With the computer in front of me, it's hard to tell which.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love that show - maybe more will move in. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You are right Julie but that is called Midsomer murders there is supposed to be a murder for the detectives to solve although I do think there can't be that many people left there alive 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are right Julie but that is called Midsomer murders there is supposed to be a murder for the detectives to solve although I do think there can't be that many people left there alive 😄


lol! I have often thought that! But one thing, usually the acting is a bit better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> lol! I have often thought that! But one thing, usually the acting is a bit better.


Definitely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i love that show - maybe more will move in. --- sam


I thought it would end when the main character left but it's still going strong

I've been watching a detective show called river and why I don't know because it is very slow and wierd , he sees dead people , his partner was murdered and he is solving the murder . For 4 weeks I kept saying it might get better next week and for the last 3 week s I've been saying I have to watch it to the end now . Tonight is the final episode and I still haven't guessed who killed her so I suppose that a good thing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it would end when the main character left but it's still going strong
> 
> I've been watching a detective show called river and why I don't know because it is very slow and wierd , he sees dead people , his partner was murdered and he is solving the murder . For 4 weeks I kept saying it might get better next week and for the last 3 week s I've been saying I have to watch it to the end now . Tonight is the final episode and I still haven't guessed who killed her so I suppose that a good thing


I've always enjoyed Morse, and several other British murder or forensics programs, especially the Glasgow one, was Ian McManus? the principal actor, who sadly drank himself to death.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did it? I must have been asleep! Sonja, it once crashed for nearly a whole weekend- that was a real eye opener!


That caused a real panic as I remember! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


Glad you are in less pain now Paula, and every good wish for a speedy recovery from your operation. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Bonnie, thank you. A bit better today. Maya and I able to take our walk. Being outside after a day and a half in bed felt marvelous. Ziggy, the stallion, now lets me pet him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've always enjoyed Morse, and several other British murder or forensics programs, especially the Glasgow one, was Ian McManus? the principal actor, who sadly drank himself to death.


It was Mark McManus who played the lead part in Taggart, Julie. He also used to be in Skippy the Bush Kangaroo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That caused a real panic as I remember! :lol:


We all thought our computers had crashed, as I recall it- it seemed a disaster because so many I had no other means of contact.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was Mark McManus who played the lead part in Taggart, Julie. He also used to be in Skippy the Bush Kangaroo!


That is it! Thanks Kate! I don't recall him in Skippy! Never seen that one! I only know the Kangaroo on 'Skippy Cornflakes'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tomorrow (18th) is Luke's 3rd birthday...how did that happen so fast? We have him here tomorrow so that will be good. We got him some trousers, (which he'll be thrilled about! :roll: :lol: ) a playmat with roads, etc on it and a set of wee cars to go on the mat. I'm sure he'll like it as he loves anything to do with cars, lorries, diggers, cranes, etc, etc! I'll try to get some photos of the birthday boy tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

At the risk of offending several, I found this from mjs very interesting:

Interesting perspective on the recent terrorist attacks, posted at a left-leaning website in Canada.


Five Things We Already Know About the Paris Attacks (and Ourselves)

Even in this early stage, we can draw conclusions.

By Crawford Kilian, 14 Nov 2015, TheTyee.ca



In his address to the nation on Friday night, French President François Hollande said: "This is a terrible ordeal which once again assails us. We know where it comes from, who these criminals are, who these terrorists are."

On Saturday morning he identified the source as the Islamic State, also known by its Arabic acronym Daesh. Even at this early stage we can draw some reasonable conclusions about IS just from the nature of the attacks. We can speculate equally reasonably about their motives and goals, and our wisest response.

First, this was a highly professional operation. The only recent attack like Paris was in Mumbai in 2008, when a handful of young Pakistanis, trained by Pakistan's intelligence agency ISI, assaulted a city of 12 million and sustained the attack for four days. That operation took years of planning and training.

So if IS is in fact the instigator, it has serious resources and skills. Many groups in the Middle East and South Asia have had over 30 years' practical experience in both combat and terrorist action. The Islamic State didn't come out of nowhere; its roots go back to the "Arab Afghans" who fought the Soviets in Afghanistan in the 1980s. That it evaded Western intelligence eavesdropping suggests very sophisticated communications ability.

A strategic attack

Second, the planning means it was highly premeditated, not just retaliation for some recent insult to the Islamic State or another group -- like the Charlie Hebdo killings almost a year ago. That means it's a serious provocation, strategic rather than tactical. The attackers chose Paris not because of any particular French offence, but because when Paris is attacked the entire West feels attacked. The entire West, not just France, can be expected to react.

Third, the reaction will punish the innocent more than the guilty. A routine terrorist goal is to delegitimize its enemy by goading it into violent repression. European Muslims in general, and refugees in particular, will suffer for this attack. Some on Twitter have pointed out that the terrorists are exactly what the refugees are running from, but the tweets are already lost in the firestorm.

Anti-Muslim backlash in turn will stress all the countries now dealing with refugees, from Italy and Greece to Sweden and Finland. European racists will be emboldened to attack the refugees and their shelters. Sweden has already seen numerous arson attacks against refugees.

Those still in Lebanon, Turkey, and Jordan will stay where they are, putting more stress on their hosts. Turkey alone has 650,000 refugees in camps, and Jordan almost as many. Lebanon has 1.5 million. (And we think 25,000 would be a burden.)

Fourth, we could see an international demand for a kind of world war against Islamic radicalism. With Europe, the United States, Canada, and many Muslim nations dragged into a serious counterattack, the Islamic State and Al-Qaeda would welcome the opportunity for martyrdom.

But before martyrdom they could hope to see other Muslim nations current governments -- all of them betrayers of true Islam, in Islamist eyes -- shaken and perhaps overthrown, from Morocco to Indonesia. That would leave ordinary Muslims with no choice but to side with the extremists or flee.

Weakening all Western nations

Not only the Muslim governments would suffer. The French government will go through a major upheaval, with a purge of its intelligence service. Other European Union and North American governments will be equally furious with their spies' failure to spot the Paris attacks.

Meanwhile, our governments are likely to stress and divide their own people, whether they punish their local Muslims or protect them. Politically divided, Western nations will be less of a threat to the Islamists.

Fifth, we'd better recognize our own part in this mess. Many books, including the recentBlack Flags: The Rise of Isis, have documented the opportunity George W. Bush gave the Islamists by his invasion of Iraq and utter lack of postwar planning.

Thanks to Bush, a Jordanian street thug named Abu Musab al-Zarqawi could recruit thousands of Iraqi soldiers and bureaucrats who'd been sacked by the American occupiers. Zarqawi orchestrated the Iraqi insurgency that continues to this day, and which has now migrated into Syria as the Islamic State.

Canada, thanks to Jean Chretien, stayed out of that obvious quagmire, and Stephen Harper nudged us into it. Now Justin Trudeau wants to get us out yet again, which has suddenly become a much harder job than it was last week. When you find yourself in a stampede, you've got to move or be trampled underfoot.

Or you somehow keep the stampede from even starting. Surely by now even the most narcissistic Western governments must understand how well the Islamists have taken our measure. They know just how to drive us crazy. Like Lucy pulling the football away from Charlie Brown, they can predict we'll end up on our asses.

So the right response is not to take their bait. Hunt down the attackers, interrogate the survivors, and put serious pressure on any government that in any way aided the attacks.

Ferociously suppress anti-Muslim, anti-refugee agitation. Invite local Muslims to cooperate in identifying Islamic extremism's supporters -- they are ordinary Muslims' worst enemies, after all. Find the attackers' sources of funding, and choke them off.

Then remember that revenge is a dish best eaten cold


Author of Reviving Canadian Democracy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tomorrow (18th) is Luke's 3rd birthday...how did that happen so fast? We have him here tomorrow so that will be good. We got him some trousers, (which he'll be thrilled about! :roll: :lol: ) a playmat with roads, etc on it and a set of wee cars to go on the mat. I'm sure he'll like it as he loves anything to do with cars, lorries, diggers, cranes, etc, etc! I'll try to get some photos of the birthday boy tomorrow.


Goodness gracious me! Three years old- do tell him he has birthday wishes from as far away as one can be without going to the Moon!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just dropping in for a moment. Have been very busy getting Christmas shopping done. If I wait they never have the sizes I need for the DGC. It is exciting as I know many are things they need and others, just plain fun.

Grandmapaula, so sorry you had so much pain but glad you are taken care of and sending healing wishes your way.

Sassafras, oh no. A day and 1/2 in bed. Glad you were up for your walk again today. I love to imagine me with you on these walks. I sure need the exercise.

I love Morse and any good mystery. Especially the ones that twist at the end. Will have to see if I can pull up River on netflix or Amazon.

Kate, how exciting, but so true. How did Luke grow so quickly. We have to quit blinking. :wink: An adorable 3 I am sure.
We finally got to celebrate DGS's birthday almost a month late because he is so busy. He is now in "A Christmas Carol" and apparently this will be the only time as when he turns 14 he would get adult pay, so they close the roles to 14 yr. olds. So glad he got the opportunity, but only because someone else turned 14 and the part opened up. Pretty neat even if it is just for one Season. We usually go to every performance, but being professional theater and at Christmas time, we can't afford the tickets. Wow, it is expensive. We'll go to the grand opening and a later one, nearer to when it closes. He loved his Birthday present as I did up a book of the Musical 13 that he was in and gave him game chips. We then went to buy game gift certificates for Christmas and the surprise is gone as guess who was there cashing in his birthday game chips. You got it. :XD:  :XD: :XD: 

We were going to Canada to see my aunt, but that was the only day they could celebrate DGS's BD so she will wait, but it was perfect weather to have made the trip. She is looking forward to when we can get up there and visit her.

Did I tell all of you that I got a BD card from my mother. It was so strange. I wonder if I am repeating. :roll: Hope not. I have a cute little book with pockets for each month and you keep birthday cards in the appropriate month. Haven't used it for years but was minus a card so looked and here was a card with my birth year on it. Wondered who that was for as I hadn't used it and opened it to find it was a used card and from my mother. How wonderful!!! It wasn't the exact day, but very special. Get that funny feeling again just telling you all about it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Luke,

Happy Birthday Wishes from Upstate, NY
For tomorrow

How I have enjoyed watching you play in your home so far away. Have a wonderful birthday and perhaps you can show us your birthday presents. Practice blowing so you can blow out your candles.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Very interesting Julie, re: MJS post she sent you. Always informative and good to know how others are feeling.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dear Luke,
> 
> Happy Birthday Wishes from Upstate, NY
> For tomorrow
> ...


Daralene you are so sweet. I too would like to add birthday wishes to Luke. I can't believe you have grown so quickly. Enjoy our birthday and may it be as special as you are. 🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hnmade fvby kc,eololol.g2sx this is what my keyboard is doing - help sam


Lurker 2 said:


> That is it! Thanks Kate! I don't recall him in Skippy! Never seen that one! I only know the Kangaroo on 'Skippy Cornflakes'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and now it's all fixed - yeah. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it doesn't seem like that many years have gone by. --- sam


KateB said:


> Tomorrow (18th) is Luke's 3rd birthday...how did that happen so fast? We have him here tomorrow so that will be good. We got him some trousers, (which he'll be thrilled about! :roll: :lol: ) a playmat with roads, etc on it and a set of wee cars to go on the mat. I'm sure he'll like it as he loves anything to do with cars, lorries, diggers, cranes, etc, etc! I'll try to get some photos of the birthday boy tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> hnmade fvby kc,eololol.g2sx this is what my keyboard is doing - help sam


Are your fingers on the wrong keys???
See the next post is ok. I must have missed something funny.
Did you figure out what was wrong?
That is really strange.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Daralene you are so sweet. I too would like to add birthday wishes to Luke. I can't believe you have grown so quickly. Enjoy our birthday and may it be as special as you are. 🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊


    

Thank you. Right back atcha'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Very interesting Julie, re: MJS post she sent you. Always informative and good to know how others are feeling.


That was how I reacted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hnmade fvby kc,eololol.g2sx this is what my keyboard is doing - help sam


Oh boy, Sam! Sounds like you've got problems!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I was on facebook and saw a post that Mike Rooney has passed away. The world has lost another great actor. R.I.P Mike Rooney. He has brought joy and happiness to many homes throughout the world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I was on facebook and saw a post that Mike Rooney has passed away. The world has lost another great actor. R.I.P Mike Rooney. He has brought joy and happiness to many homes throughout the world.


How old was he Mel!?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How old was he Mel!?


It said 93. But a friend of mine told me to Google it. Said he died April 6 last year!? 😕


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We all thought our computers had crashed, as I recall it- it seemed a disaster because so many I had no other means of contact.


I'm not getting anything from kp now since it went off this morning no 
Email at all didn't realise till I went kp and saw I had messages 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for a quick healing Paula. I am so sorry that this happened and that they had to do the big incision instead of the laproscopy way. I know Bob is keeping a watchful eye and will take good care of you. If any good can be said, at least it happened before (though not by much) the flurry of holiday stuff.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Tomorrow (18th) is Luke's 3rd birthday...how did that happen so fast? We have him here tomorrow so that will be good. We got him some trousers, (which he'll be thrilled about! :roll: :lol: ) a playmat with roads, etc on it and a set of wee cars to go on the mat. I'm sure he'll like it as he loves anything to do with cars, lorries, diggers, cranes, etc, etc! I'll try to get some photos of the birthday boy tomorrow.


Happy birthday Luke🎂🚜🚛
Is it just the pictures or is Luke tall as I would have said he was already 3 
Have a BIL who took early retirement got bored and now works for his friend who has his own cranes,diggers etc firm . BIL drives and operates the very tall cranes


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick post to say two things....1. Dr. took xray of knee; replacement is fine just have developed tendonitis around knee so he gave me an oil/ointment to put on it at bedtime only.....2. The font size when I'm on the internet has suddently gon microscopic....looks like about a size 6 and I can barely read it. Don't know what is going on. Will go fiddle around in settings and see if I can remedy this.

Hope to TTYL.....gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just dropping in for a moment. Have been very busy getting Christmas shopping done. If I wait they never have the sizes I need for the DGC. It is exciting as I know many are things they need and others, just plain fun.
> 
> Grandmapaula, so sorry you had so much pain but glad you are taken care of and sending healing wishes your way.
> 
> ...


What a lovely gift from your mother , hope you put it up for your birthday 
My dad used to wear a certain cologne . I still get a smell of it now and again when I enter a room 
I liked Morse too , I also like Lewis which is a continuation of morse 
There is one called Endeavour which is morse when he was young 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say two things....1. Dr. took xray of knee; replacement is fine just have developed tendonitis around knee so he gave me an oil/ointment to put on it at bedtime only.....2. The font size when I'm on the internet has suddently gon microscopic....looks like about a size 6 and I can barely read it. Don't know what is going on. Will go fiddle around in settings and see if I can remedy this.
> 
> Hope to TTYL.....gwen


Gwen it could be kp because it's been doing it for me to and then when I go to next page it's back to normal 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Gwen it could be kp because it's been doing it for me to and then when I go to next page it's back to normal
> Sonja


It happened to me earlier. 
Happy Birthday Luke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not getting anything from kp now since it went off this morning no
> Email at all didn't realise till I went kp and saw I had messages
> Sonja


Oh boy, do you think it is your i-Pad? my emails are coming in normally.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo!
> I am a hands on drafter- don't trust trying to do it on the computer, besides you get a much better feel for the stitch counts you will be working with!


 I have to agree with that, though I'm not very good at charting yet, one day I may get there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is quite right- we have some of the best Trout fishing anywhere, and I can recall my dad surf casting for flounder or Snapper, don't remember now which?
> What a delightful prospect, Kaye Jo!




Yes, he asked which island you were on and when I told him said "good!, I hope Julie won't my company". LOL! I told him I was sure you would greatly enjoy it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope the medicine works. The older I get the more I get depressed in winter weather. So glad I moved from NY. Wish you could play snowbird and fly to warmer climate for winter.
> Mags, welcome back. I think you can call Aplle support and they can tell you how to reset to original settings which should help.
> I'm feeling a tad better today although still active colitis. See doc tomorrow.


I sure hope that the doc is able to get you some relief somehow, I can't even imagine how painful you have to be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tomorrow (18th) is Luke's 3rd birthday...how did that happen so fast? We have him here tomorrow so that will be good. We got him some trousers, (which he'll be thrilled about! :roll: :lol: ) a playmat with roads, etc on it and a set of wee cars to go on the mat. I'm sure he'll like it as he loves anything to do with cars, lorries, diggers, cranes, etc, etc! I'll try to get some photos of the birthday boy tomorrow.


My how the time flies! HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUKE!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My DH would tag along on any trip that includes fishing; he's only fly fished a little, but would be game to give it a go. I'd sit and knit to our hearts' content.


Ooh, that would be fun.  
David wouldn't mind a fishing buddy, he does tend however, to wander down the river for several miles, then as it's getting dark, or he realizes his wife is wondering if he's become bear bait, he finally decides it's time to head back. :roll: 
And yes, I have headed out after several hours to try to find him along the river in Yellowstone, I'm just sure that one day a bear is going to try to snack on him, I just pray that it's more interested in the fish than it is in David.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have to agree with that, though I'm not very good at charting yet, one day I may get there.


I discovered a useful hint in my search for graph paper. (and of course after I had printed it out I found the stash I printed up about two years ago) - find 'tables' in Word - in a blank document- make 31 columns and 42 rows, and you have squares with a decent sized margin for selo-taping them together. I thought I was going to need 250 squares, but realised once I was half way that all I have to do is read the graph from the other direction, for the second half!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say two things....1. Dr. took xray of knee; replacement is fine just have developed tendonitis around knee so he gave me an oil/ointment to put on it at bedtime only.....2. The font size when I'm on the internet has suddently gon microscopic....looks like about a size 6 and I can barely read it. Don't know what is going on. Will go fiddle around in settings and see if I can remedy this.
> 
> Hope to TTYL.....gwen


If it's windows, just hit the control button and the + sign at the same time and it will enlarge, I accidentally shrink and enlarge mine all the time. 
Tendonitis is no fun but better than it being the replacement going bad, hope that the ointment works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he asked which island you were on and when I told him said "good!, I hope Julie won't my company". LOL! I told him I was sure you would greatly enjoy it.


Might even be able to persuade Alastair to take him out scalloping!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I discovered a useful hint in my search for graph paper. (and of course after I had printed it out I found the stash I printed up about two years ago) - find 'tables' in Word - in a blank document- make 31 columns and 42 rows, and you have squares with a decent sized margin for selo-taping them together. I thought I was going to need 250 squares, but realised once I was half way that all I have to do is read the graph from the other direction, for the second half!


That is very useful, I will save this knowledge for use later, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Might even be able to persuade Alastair to take him out scalloping!


He would enjoy that I think also. I love scallops.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is very useful, I will save this knowledge for use later, thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He would enjoy that I think also. I love scallops.


so do I! I usually have to buy mine- about 6 at a time!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just heard the very sad news that our famous All Black football legend Tongan born Jonah Lomu has passed away aged 40, leaving his wife and two small sons. He suffered kidney disease for many years and had a transplant, but sadly it failed. Rest in peace. Big guy we will miss you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We all thought our computers had crashed, as I recall it- it seemed a disaster because so many I had no other means of contact.


I think that was before I joined KP but can understand people missing it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


So sorry to hear that you have been feeling unwell. Good thing Bob was on top of the situation and got you rushed to the hospital. Hopefully you will be out of the hospital before Thanksgiving even though you won't be able to do very much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tomorrow (18th) is Luke's 3rd birthday...how did that happen so fast? We have him here tomorrow so that will be good. We got him some trousers, (which he'll be thrilled about! :roll: :lol: ) a playmat with roads, etc on it and a set of wee cars to go on the mat. I'm sure he'll like it as he loves anything to do with cars, lorries, diggers, cranes, etc, etc! I'll try to get some photos of the birthday boy tomorrow.


Happy Birthday to Luke. Those play mats & vehicles are always popular. I made several baby quilts with panels on one side with roads & included vehicles, they were very well received. My GKs still play with the one I have here but of course we have John Deere machinery to use in the fields too :lol: 
GS has requested Grandpa build him a Quonset for his machinery :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> so do I! I usually have to buy mine- about 6 at a time!


When I was in Texas I would get them fresh, 6 or so at a time, now I can only get bags of them frozen, not the same, the texture changes after freezing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just heard the very sad news that our famous All Black football legend Tongan born Jonah Lomu has passed away aged 40, leaving his wife and two small sons. He suffered kidney disease for many years and had a transplant, but sadly it failed. Rest in peace. Big guy we will miss you.


That is sad, sorry for the loss to his family and your country.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say two things....1. Dr. took xray of knee; replacement is fine just have developed tendonitis around knee so he gave me an oil/ointment to put on it at bedtime only.....2. The font size when I'm on the internet has suddently gon microscopic....looks like about a size 6 and I can barely read it. Don't know what is going on. Will go fiddle around in settings and see if I can remedy this.
> 
> Hope to TTYL.....gwen


Mine has come up like that a few times recently, does it here & on EBay sometimes. Usually if I close the window & open it again it goes back to normal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy Birthday to Luke. Those play mats & vehicles are always popular. I made several baby quilts with panels on one side with roads & included vehicles, they were very well received. My GKs still play with the one I have here but of course we have John Deere machinery to use in the fields too :lol:
> GS has requested Grandpa build him a Quonset for his machinery :lol:


 :shock: :XD: Well, my best friend when growing up on Adak had a little mini quonset hut play house that her dad put up, we loved it, it was just big enough for us to have a grand time in. Don't know how you'd get one small enough for his machinery though. LOL! But I love his faith that Grandpa can build it, and he probably can.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, the article from MJ certainly has some good points. Who knows if there wil ever be an answer to he problem. It seems people in that part of the world have been fighting since the beginning of history.

I forgot to thank all of you for the anniversary wishes.better late than never.

Gwen, I hope your knee s better soon. Good news that the replacement isn't causing the problem.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Daralene...So glad DGS gets to have the opportunity to perform in the Christmas Carol. We enjoy that show. 

Caren...Have a great time painting and fixing up the house. We will look forward to photos of the work you are achieving. 

I found out that Bella was rushed to ER two nights ago. She has a bad kidney infection so she is on IV antibiotics. She looks extremely pale right now. 

Sam...Matthew takes that medication as well. It seems to help him most of the time. I hope you are doing better. It will take a few days for the medication to get working in the system.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just heard the very sad news that our famous All Black football legend Tongan born Jonah Lomu has passed away aged 40, leaving his wife and two small sons. He suffered kidney disease for many years and had a transplant, but sadly it failed. Rest in peace. Big guy we will miss you.


Oh dear, A legend has indeed passed. God Bless his family.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gwen it could be kp because it's been doing it for me to and then when I go to next page it's back to normal
> Sonja


Sometimes a poster will have their screen greatly enlarged (with or without their knowledge) and all subsequent posts on that page will be stretched out beyond the edge of your screen. Then on the next page, everything is back to normal.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that was before I joined KP but can understand people missing it.


It was back in the days when the Tea Party was hosted by Fireball Dave.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When I was in Texas I would get them fresh, 6 or so at a time, now I can only get bags of them frozen, not the same, the texture changes after freezing.


They are definitely better fresh but I will eat frozen, if I really crave them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Daralene...So glad DGS gets to have the opportunity to perform in the Christmas Carol. We enjoy that show.
> 
> Caren...Have a great time painting and fixing up the house. We will look forward to photos of the work you are achieving.
> 
> ...


I hope and pray that they can get it under control and out of her system quickly, poor child, she's been through way too much in her little life. 
Hi Matthew!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are definitely better fresh but I will eat frozen, if I really crave them.


Yes, I have a bag in the freezer from Sams Club that I have a couple out of now and then when I really want them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well Paula, You certainly won't have to be the one doing all the ''heavy'' work for next week's holiday meal, will you? Lucky you!!

You know I'm joking, right? Sure do miss you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the article from MJ certainly has some good points. Who knows if there wil ever be an answer to he problem. It seems people in that part of the world have been fighting since the beginning of history.
> 
> I forgot to thank all of you for the anniversary wishes.better late than never.
> 
> Gwen, I hope your knee s better soon. Good news that the replacement isn't causing the problem.


I have been worried it was escalating into a major conflict.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope and pray that they can get it under control and out of her system quickly, poor child, she's been through way too much in her little life...


me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I have a bag in the freezer from Sams Club that I have a couple out of now and then when I really want them.


I particularly like them cooked with wine, now that I am trying to be teetotal, I guess that is out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Caren . Hope your diy doesn't take too long
> How is the weather your side of the Pennines . Hope you haven't had any flooding , there has been some this side but we are luckily on higher ground


I think she will find more- she seems to need DIY. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tried getting on to KP last night right when it was down so am back for a while. But not long as upstairs will soon get very hot (heading for 39 today (which is over 100F). So will soon head down to the cooler part of the house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I particularly like them cooked with wine, now that I am trying to be teetotal, I guess that is out.


I put old bay seasoning in a little bit of flour, then cook them in a little butter and balsamic vinegar, wine would be very good too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think she will find more- she seems to need DIY. lol


I think that DIY is in her DNA.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done on keeping the plant alive.... so far. LOL
> 
> I would love to have fake grass.
> 
> I must admit though that I do like gardening, but I really have far too many garden beds. A lot of work.


You do have a lot of plants to look after.-I sure wouldn't want to be looking after them all


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apart from Midsomer!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
I often wondered this when I saw these lovely little villages and yet there were constant murders. Figured soon there'd be nobody left but the murderers to kill off each other.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, enjoy DGS's Christmas program. I would love to have you on walks. I know you would find the desert so different from NY. But still wonderful. 
Oops off to sangha.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, so sorry to hear about the passing of your football legend. So sad and at such a young age. I'm sure he will be missed by so many.

Gwen, sure hope that knee starts feeling better. Do you think you did too much standing at the wedding and with preparing food?

Poor wee little Bella. It seems so much of her life is sickness and doctors. I wish her health and strength.

I saw some of Endeavor. I see that River will be starting here on Netflix this month. Got to see the preview.

Grandmapaula, still thinking of you and hoping they are keeping you out of pain. If you need anything, call and I'll be there.

NanaCaren, sounds like a whole lot of work you are doing, but then I don't think that is anything new for you. Can't wait till you get to sit back and enjoy with your honey. So happy for you.

I'd better send this post before I lose it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, enjoy DGS's Christmas program. I would love to have you on walks. I know you would find the desert so different from NY. But still wonderful.
> Oops off to sangha.


I need someone to walk with. Just don't seem to do it alone, although when I was a child I did and loved it.

Hope you weren't late to Sangha.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
Forgot to add...my first real thumb and it actually looks like one. Now I think I could do gloves if I ever had to. I understand the process. Another light bulb turning on.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sorry to hear that you have been feeling unwell. Good thing Bob was on top of the situation and got you rushed to the hospital. Hopefully you will be out of the hospital before Thanksgiving even though you won't be able to do very much.


I may be out by Thursday or Friday - I'd rather be home than here! Even though my dad worked in hospitals for many years, they are still not my favorite place to be.

Beth and Becki do all the cooking for Thanksgiving. All I bring are a sweet potato casserole and 2 chocolate pies. I think that with Bob's help, I'll be able to manage to get them done. Believe me, I won't overwork myself!
Hugs, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I put old bay seasoning in a little bit of flour, then cook them in a little butter and balsamic vinegar, wine would be very good too.


It's more what I would do with what was left in the bottle! I don't want to be tempted to drink it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> I often wondered this when I saw these lovely little villages and yet there were constant murders. Figured soon there'd be nobody left but the murderers to kill off each other.


lol! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely gift from your mother , hope you put it up for your birthday
> My dad used to wear a certain cologne . I still get a smell of it now and again when I enter a room
> I liked Morse too , I also like Lewis which is a continuation of morse
> There is one called Endeavour which is morse when he was young
> Sonja


That is nice when you smell your dad's cologne. A lovely reminder of his presence. I was left in tears today after a call. Not sobbing, but so moved and it was silly. I had a coupon for something and it had expired because I got it in July. The lady was so nice when I called and said she totally understood. When I cancelled my appointment in July I had told her my mother was sick. Explained that I was caring for my mother until she passed and then have just been lying around doing nothing since then. She had been through the same thing and said she would honor my coupon as she understood. Her kindness touched me deeply.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
> Oops, forgot to attach it. One minute......


Will your thumb respond to some cold-laser therapy? The mitt is great- looks just like a hedge-hog!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am upset about the bullying in KP, not here but out on the Forum. I know it has gone on for years, but it would be nice if as adults we could be an example for young people with zero tolerance. Glad we are nice to each other and if a little slip-up, all seems to be quickly forgiven. I wish we had zero tolerance for bullying on here too. One young lady is sticking up for herself but she shouldn't have to. Such a shame. I thought we were adults.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is nice when you smell your dad's cologne. A lovely reminder of his presence. I was left in tears today after a call. Not sobbing, but so moved and it was silly. I had a coupon for something and it had expired because I got it in July. The lady was so nice when I called and said she totally understood. When I cancelled my appointment in July I had told her my mother was sick. Explained that I was caring for my mother until she passed and then have just been lying around doing nothing since then. She had been through the same thing and said she would honor my coupon as she understood. Her kindness touched me deeply.


That is kind, what will you do with your voucher?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am upset about the bullying in KP, not here but out on the Forum. I know it has gone on for years, but it would be nice if as adults we could be an example for young people with zero tolerance. Glad we are nice to each other and if a little slip-up, all seems to be quickly forgiven. I wish we had zero tolerance for bullying on here too. One young lady is sticking up for herself but she shouldn't have to. Such a shame. I thought we were adults.


some really seem to thrive on it, Daralene, There are names, that if I spot they've posted to a thread, I just unwatch it from that point.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I may be out by Thursday or Friday - I'd rather be home than here! Even though my dad worked in hospitals for many years, they are still not my favorite place to be.
> 
> Beth and Becki do all the cooking for Thanksgiving. All I bring are a sweet potato casserole and 2 chocolate pies. I think that with Bob's help, I'll be able to manage to get them done. Believe me, I won't overwork myself!
> Hugs, Paula


I know it will seem like a long time till then but hope the rest gives you time to heal. I say rest knowing full well that they wake you up all the time to take your pulse, etc., but at least you can't be doing housework, etc. Gentle Hugs and quick healing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will your thumb respond to some cold-laser therapy? The mitt is great- looks just like a hedge-hog!


Yes, that helped and I put DMSO on it too and was able to knit just fine today.

Thanks for the compliment, that means a lot. Not quite sure about the placement of both eyes. Perhaps I'll get the match better. DGD will love it anyway.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> some really seem to thrive on it, Daralene, There are names, that if I spot they've posted to a thread, I just unwatch it from that point.


I will have to do that but at the same time I think it shouldn't be allowed. At least people can defend themselves better as adults but it does wear one down. One never knows what could happen as a result.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Pacer...Prayers for Bella. Hope they can help get rid of the infection with the antibiotics. Poor little thing.

Daralene I truly agree with you. I used to venture out into the forum. Too much bullying and negativity. So I only go on the ktp.&#128149; love the hedgehog mitts. Soooo adorable.

10pm and I am going to bed. Up past my bedtime. Will drop the cards in the mail Friday. Night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
> Forgot to add...my first real thumb and it actually looks like one. Now I think I could do gloves if I ever had to. I understand the process. Another light bulb turning on.


That is absolutely adorable! Nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kp server went down this morning . I thought it was my iPad at first , was thinking would have to say bye to everyone but thankfully it was kp and not me phhew what a relief
> Sonja


It has done it before so I thought when I couldn't get on last night that this was the case. So one of the first things I did this morning was check I could get in- didn't read it but wanted to know it was all OK.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's more what I would do with what was left in the bottle! I don't want to be tempted to drink it.


Can't blame you there, I'm not a big wine drinker, only like really sweet ones to drink, so no problem of me drinking the wine very often.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Julie I was just going to post that I have been having internet problems and problems with my iPad. I had an update showing to download and I sometimes ignore them. DH had my iPad to look at something and took it upon himself to download it for me😬 I am having nothing but problems ever since. Very strange things happening.
> I also need to whine about my sore back and very swollen leg. A bit worrisome so I might have to break down and go see the Dr. if it doesn't smarten up.
> The kids at school are doing great with their knitting. I am thinking this will be my last week as they are supposed to hand their projects in and move on to something else. I will find out on Thursday I guess. He did mention briefly about me coming back in February to do something else with them so maybe will find out about that too.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like the leg should be checked if it ia new issue, back yes but can wait but the leg may well need prompt attention.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am upset about the bullying in KP, not here but out on the Forum. I know it has gone on for years, but it would be nice if as adults we could be an example for young people with zero tolerance. Glad we are nice to each other and if a little slip-up, all seems to be quickly forgiven. I wish we had zero tolerance for bullying on here too. One young lady is sticking up for herself but she shouldn't have to. Such a shame. I thought we were adults.


I am with you, that's why I don't go on the main very much, that and of course the fact that I have enough trouble just keeping up with you lot. 
We truly care about each other here, and we have developed such a close bond that even when we do snipe at each other, just as any family does, we deal with it and move on. It's too bad the the others on KP don't have our bond. 
I hope that your thumb is feeling better, does you laser work for that? Maybe some arnica or tiger balm before bed will help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But it made one realise that many friends could be lost, because for a lot of us we had no other means of contact.


And now many of us have further contact details in case KP disappears for good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will have to do that but at the same time I think it shouldn't be allowed. At least people can defend themselves better as adults but it does wear one down. One never knows what could happen as a result.


As I read it that is why Admin invented the Attic. BTW Shirley was spending a lot of time there- I've not looked for her posts lately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can't blame you there, I'm not a big wine drinker, only like really sweet ones to drink, so no problem of me drinking the wine very often.


Does anyone know, does it survive being frozen? As a cooking medium?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so crazy. Your tax dollars at work :roll: :roll:
> 
> DH was just listening to CBC radio & someone was talking about how great Canada is about letting immigrants become part of our Government & we should be so proud that we now have 40 Sikh members of parliament :roll:
> I read a few years ago that instead of taking over our country by war they (Muslims)would come in, have huge families & in a couple of generations take over the country & turn it into whatever they want. Apparently by 2025 this could happen in several European countries.


I have no doubt that that is the goal- and they won't be politically correct once they have used our political correctness to get into power.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now many of us have further contact details in case KP disappears for good.


Indeed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


It really is terrible pain isn't it? Fortunately when I had the same thing it was key hole-though I still had the same long recovery period so suspect it was almost open. Was a couple of months before I could go back to work, worked that night with someone who had his out the week before! No way could I have gone back that soon.

Hope your recovery is unremarkable and that you are soon feeling well again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully both guys have safe winters with no drama on the roads.
> David waives to Sam whenever he's going that way, and Jeanette when he's going past Chicago. lol
> It's so funny, he knows pretty much who everyone is. lol
> 
> ...


ANd if you can't convince him to come here maybe I can convince my David that I can fly to NZ

LAst weekend when looking at houses we droive past Vicky and Bretts frequently and waved to them each time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> not sure what happened to yesterday - another night of no sleep so up till almost light and then slept until early afternoon. doctor at 4:15 and then to napoleon for a little while.
> 
> got a script for zoloft to see if that will help with depression and panic attacks. hopefully that will do the trick. i've not been on anything for almost a year - it was beginning to be too much. dr b must think i am going to live at least three months since i have another apt in february.
> 
> ...


zoloft sounds a great idea- hopefully this will work for you and you will soon be feeling brighter.

Not having ever been to the US I've got no idea what could be bought over there so can't help! But I could give an indication of whether ideas are availble here or not. 
It's lovely of Heidi to let her come and share Christmas with them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Did you know that tinned food was a recognised article by 1820 in the UK but the first tin opener wasn't invented until 1855? Instructions on one can said use a hammer and chisel to open!
The Dutch were canning salmon by 1722. So it took over a hundered years to come up with an easy way to open the tins. I think that it then took 100 years for the use of tinned food to become more common explaining the difference in the dates.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope the medicine works. The older I get the more I get depressed in winter weather. So glad I moved from NY. Wish you could play snowbird and fly to warmer climate for winter.


This is to some extent at least due to lower vitamin D levels during winter- if you haven't had it checked could be worth getting a vitamin D level done and maybe taking a supplement.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> William Roache and I don't know wether he was guilty or not but he was cleared and went straight back to coronation street which they should have been cancelled years ago along with eastenders . Never known a street or area that has so many mass murderers / criminals and multiple marriages and unbelievable characters


Well it would be boring if they didn't have all sorts of things going on all the time- especially these days when we expect things to keep moving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tomorrow (18th) is Luke's 3rd birthday...how did that happen so fast? We have him here tomorrow so that will be good. We got him some trousers, (which he'll be thrilled about! :roll: :lol: ) a playmat with roads, etc on it and a set of wee cars to go on the mat. I'm sure he'll like it as he loves anything to do with cars, lorries, diggers, cranes, etc, etc! I'll try to get some photos of the birthday boy tomorrow.


Happy Birthday to Luke- 3 already- that has gone so quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did you know that tinned food was a recognised article by 1820 in the UK but the first tin opener wasn't invented until 1855? Instructions on one can said use a hammer and chisel to open!
> The Dutch were canning salmon by 1722. So it took over a hundered years to come up with an easy way to open the tins. I think that it then took 100 years for the use of tinned food to become more common explaining the difference in the dates.


I always thought Napoleon had something to do with it being invented. (the tin can)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say two things....1. Dr. took xray of knee; replacement is fine just have developed tendonitis around knee so he gave me an oil/ointment to put on it at bedtime only.....2. The font size when I'm on the internet has suddently gon microscopic....looks like about a size 6 and I can barely read it. Don't know what is going on. Will go fiddle around in settings and see if I can remedy this.
> 
> Hope to TTYL.....gwen


Hopefully the tendonitis will settle soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always thought Napoleon had something to do with it being invented. (the tin can)


He didn't get a mention in the Wikipedia article.
The reason I was looking up such a strange topic is that there is quiz on the radio on the radio each morning and through the day they give some of the questions. Tomorrow one of them is the tin-opener was invented in the 1800s, true of false. So I checked and found it was true.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Daralene...So glad DGS gets to have the opportunity to perform in the Christmas Carol. We enjoy that show.
> 
> Caren...Have a great time painting and fixing up the house. We will look forward to photos of the work you are achieving.
> 
> ...


The poor girl and her family- it is so hard for them all and so disrupting to a family life for them. Praying for a good quick recovery


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I need someone to walk with. Just don't seem to do it alone, although when I was a child I did and loved it.
> 
> Hope you weren't late to Sangha.


Thats one thing I love about living here- I need a pirose to get out and walk, so going to have a coffee works well if I have nothing else to do. Going out just to walk every won't work no matter how nice an area I am in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I discovered a useful hint in my search for graph paper. (and of course after I had printed it out I found the stash I printed up about two years ago) - find 'tables' in Word - in a blank document- make 31 columns and 42 rows, and you have squares with a decent sized margin for selo-taping them together. I thought I was going to need 250 squares, but realised once I was half way that all I have to do is read the graph from the other direction, for the second half!


http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-graph-paper/

Because knitting stitches aren't perfectly square like standard graph paper, I like to pull the freebies from the internet. There are several selections of graph paper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy Birthday to Luke. Those play mats & vehicles are always popular. I made several baby quilts with panels on one side with roads & included vehicles, they were very well received. My GKs still play with the one I have here but of course we have John Deere machinery to use in the fields too :lol:
> GS has requested Grandpa build him a Quonset for his machinery :lol:


We used to build some of our farm machinery that we'd use in the dirt next to the garage (really and poor attempt at a sand area). We'd get fruit in the wooden boxes and we'd keep track of whose turn it was to get the box. Grandpa could make quite a Quonset for the equipment.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are definitely better fresh but I will eat frozen, if I really crave them.


I've never eaten scallops. I like shrimp & lobster but rarely have them. DH gets hives if he has shrimp so I never cook them, just eat them when I get to Red Lobster resturant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does anyone know, does it survive being frozen? As a cooking medium?


Can't see why not for cooking.

In fact yes you can- but not advisable to drink it so once frozen you can't be tempted. 
http://vinepair.com/wine-blog/freeze-leftover-wine-cooking-photo-guide/ for one guide


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well caught up -and now I am going downstaris as it really is too warm up here even with the fan on. But wanted to finish here as I won't be back till later today when it cools down enough to face up here- if it isn't too late by then.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
> Forgot to add...my first real thumb and it actually looks like one. Now I think I could do gloves if I ever had to. I understand the process. Another light bulb turning on.


That mitt is so cute. Sorry to hear it's hard on the hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-graph-paper/
> 
> Because knitting stitches aren't perfectly square like standard graph paper, I like to pull the freebies from the internet. There are several selections of graph paper.


I find squares are easier for entering the symbols, Rookie, but thanks I will bookmark the link!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am upset about the bullying in KP, not here but out on the Forum. I know it has gone on for years, but it would be nice if as adults we could be an example for young people with zero tolerance. Glad we are nice to each other and if a little slip-up, all seems to be quickly forgiven. I wish we had zero tolerance for bullying on here too. One young lady is sticking up for herself but she shouldn't have to. Such a shame. I thought we were adults.


That's so crazy, why do people feel the need to bully on a knitting site? I always think if you can't say nothing nice, say nothing. I was once told if I was making mitts for the school from acrylic I was wasting my time :roll: We grew up wearing them & never froze our hands & I'm sure we were in colder areas than most :roll: I agree, we should all act like adults.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never eaten scallops. I like shrimp & lobster but rarely have them. DH gets hives if he has shrimp so I never cook them, just eat them when I get to Red Lobster resturant.


They are usually a horrendous price! I gather the Red Lobster must deal in seafood?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't see why not for cooking.
> 
> In fact yes you can- but not advisable to drink it so once frozen you can't be tempted.
> http://vinepair.com/wine-blog/freeze-leftover-wine-cooking-photo-guide/ for one guide


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As I read it that is why Admin invented the Attic. BTW Shirley was spending a lot of time there- I've not looked for her posts lately.


I Think Shirley enjoys a good arguement  , particularly the ones about healthcare, our system vs US one . Not that she ever gets nasty but she are gets some other hot under the collar
:lol:

I've not seen any of her posts lately as I never go to the attic I hope she's doing well.
I usually just check out the pictures & links section if I have time to check the daily digest.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does anyone know, does it survive being frozen? As a cooking medium?


I don't see why it wouldn't work for cooking. My friend told me she had seen on Facebook where you could freeze it in ice cube trays & put it in ginger ale for a nice drink but I have never tried it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I Think Shirley enjoys a good arguement  , particularly the ones about healthcare, our system vs US one . Not that she ever gets nasty but she are gets some other hot under the collar
> :lol:
> 
> I've not seen any of her posts lately as I never go to the attic I hope she's doing well.
> I usually just check out the pictures & links section if I have time to check the daily digest.


I think she is better at debate than I will ever be!
I only open something if it catches my eye- I have to limit how much time I am typing- can't type easily while knitting!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have no doubt that that is the goal- and they won't be politically correct once they have used our political correctness to get into power.


I'm afraid you are so right. Makes me worry what things will become in the lifetime of my GKs. Could be scary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work for cooking. My friend told me she had seen on Facebook where you could freeze it in ice cube trays & put it in ginger ale for a nice drink but I have never tried it.


I am trying to keep off the booze, but don't have problems cooking with it, not keen on buying it, pity I can't make myself invisible!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did you know that tinned food was a recognised article by 1820 in the UK but the first tin opener wasn't invented until 1855? Instructions on one can said use a hammer and chisel to open!
> The Dutch were canning salmon by 1722. So it took over a hundered years to come up with an easy way to open the tins. I think that it then took 100 years for the use of tinned food to become more common explaining the difference in the dates.


This past summer we toured a salmon cannery at Prince Rupert. They told us the first cans were sealed with lead :roll: You would think they would ave come up with a can opener sooner.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are usually a horrendous price! I gather the Red Lobster must deal in seafood?


Yes, a seafood chain resturant that's my favorite. I always buy garlic shrimp pasta - it's a very large plate of food but I bring home leftovers & usualy make 2 lunches from them. It's one of the few meals I've ever eaten thats just as good warmed up as fresh. They are also famous for their garlic cheese biscuits. I've tried to make them but never as good as theirs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, hope poor little Bela s better soon. That poor child has to endure so much.

Paula, hoe your hospital stay is uneventful & you are pain free & on the mend soon.

Well must get off to bed so I can get something done tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm afraid you are so right. Makes me worry what things will become in the lifetime of my GKs. Could be scary.


I'm sure glad I'm not having kids now- grandkids bad enough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This past summer we toured a salmon cannery at Prince Rupert. They told us the first cans were sealed with lead :roll: You would think they would ave come up with a can opener sooner.


The article I read said the orginal cans weighed more than the food inside. Lead sounds so safe now!

Ididn't get away! Must go down it is over 34 inmy room- and while the fan is doing a pretty good job it is not that good. And the airconditioner doesn't work in this room.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy, do you think it is your i-Pad? my emails are coming in normally.


This morning they have come through so hopefully back to normal again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, a seafood chain resturant that's my favorite. I always buy garlic shrimp pasta - it's a very large plate of food but I bring home leftovers & usualy make 2 lunches from them. It's one of the few meals I've ever eaten thats just as good warmed up as fresh. They are also famous for their garlic cheese biscuits. I've tried to make them but never as good as theirs.


I love home-made cheese biscuits, but then we don't have The Red Lobster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This morning they have come through so hopefully back to normal again


I hope so, too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I think she will find more- she seems to need DIY. lol


Oh oh wonder if someone should warn James , although by now he's probably figured it out :XD: :-D


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that DIY is in her DNA.


Wish it was in mine everywhere I look something needs doing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan, so sorry to hear about the passing of your football legend. So sad and at such a young age. I'm sure he will be missed by so many.
> 
> Gwen, sure hope that knee starts feeling better. Do you think you did too much standing at the wedding and with preparing food?
> 
> ...


I saw the last part of River last night . I found it wierd but different 
Be warned they play Tina Charles disco song ' I love to love ' quite a lot and I'm still singing it have done for most of the 8 weeks 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
> Forgot to add...my first real thumb and it actually looks like one. Now I think I could do gloves if I ever had to. I understand the process. Another light bulb turning on.


That's gorgeous Daralene don't know if you can actually call a mitten that but it is , someone is going to get a great gift , maybe it will be easier on your hands now that you understand the process 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my keyboard went all kafloozy on me - i would hit a letter and it would print two or three more - didn't know what was wrong so i just shut it down and let it sit for a couple of hours. before i turned it back on i shook the keyboard and kind of bounced in around a little - ran my finger up and down the keys - and lo and behold - it's working. yeah! so now i can read and catch up. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

same think happened to mine also gwen - need to go and reset fond size. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say two things....1. Dr. took xray of knee; replacement is fine just have developed tendonitis around knee so he gave me an oil/ointment to put on it at bedtime only.....2. The font size when I'm on the internet has suddently gon microscopic....looks like about a size 6 and I can barely read it. Don't know what is going on. Will go fiddle around in settings and see if I can remedy this.
> 
> Hope to TTYL.....gwen


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just wanted to say hello! I hope everyone is doing well and having a good week. We have had some cold and wet weather lately. It has been very nice.Of course, Texas cold is not cold to most of you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he was certainly young to have kidney problems - feel bad for his sons. --- sam



Fan said:


> Just heard the very sad news that our famous All Black football legend Tongan born Jonah Lomu has passed away aged 40, leaving his wife and two small sons. He suffered kidney disease for many years and had a transplant, but sadly it failed. Rest in peace. Big guy we will miss you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great job daralene - looks like a hedgehog. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
> Forgot to add...my first real thumb and it actually looks like one. Now I think I could do gloves if I ever had to. I understand the process. Another light bulb turning on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> my keyboard went all kafloozy on me - i would hit a letter and it would print two or three more - didn't know what was wrong so i just shut it down and let it sit for a couple of hours. before i turned it back on i shook the keyboard and kind of bounced in around a little - ran my finger up and down the keys - and lo and behold - it's working. yeah! so now i can read and catch up. --- sam


That's how I fix things to 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could send your heat here if you like. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well caught up -and now I am going downstaris as it really is too warm up here even with the fan on. But wanted to finish here as I won't be back till later today when it cools down enough to face up here- if it isn't too late by then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure i even remember how to get to the daily digest. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I Think Shirley enjoys a good arguement  , particularly the ones about healthcare, our system vs US one . Not that she ever gets nasty but she are gets some other hot under the collar
> :lol:
> 
> I've not seen any of her posts lately as I never go to the attic I hope she's doing well.
> I usually just check out the pictures & links section if I have time to check the daily digest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's how I fix things to 😄


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


Goodness I bet that was unexpected. Wishing you a speedy recovery. I guess you will have to be pretty careful for a few weeks though.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have solved my problem of how to work the Gansey yokes- I am bringing in the Arbroath Marriage Lines, which are also called the Wave Pattern, between the Horseshoe Lace and the cables, leaving the Tree of Life in the middle, and the Anchor at the sleeve edge.
> Now I can get back to bed, and cease worrying over it!


Julie are those all little bobbles in your work? I try to avoid patterns with bobbles😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mags, my son warned me about doing " Updates" on my IPad, he said he was told you could have all kinds of trouble after. Hope you can getmto the doctor soon & your back & leg is better.
> 
> Well, our nice weather has come to the end. It's sunny but very Windy out there just now, only -5C/25F but we are to get freezing rain, then snow, 4-6 inches and by tomorrow night it's to go down to -19C/-2F. Oh, joy. But already this nce weather has shortened up winter
> 
> DS2 gets off work today, he's going to pick up his puppy soon as he gets off the plane. It's about a 3 hr drive so he will be very late getting home. I hope he doesn't run into nasty weather/roads.


Yes Bonnie I won't be doing another one. Just found out today my Dr. is on holidays so will find out when she is back to make an appt. with my history it really has to be someone who knows what it is all about. Can't wait to see pictures of the puppy🐶


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> not sure what happened to yesterday - another night of no sleep so up till almost light and then slept until early afternoon. doctor at 4:15 and then to napoleon for a little while.
> 
> got a script for zoloft to see if that will help with depression and panic attacks. hopefully that will do the trick. i've not been on anything for almost a year - it was beginning to be too much. dr b must think i am going to live at least three months since i have another apt in february.
> 
> ...


Hope your new meds help Sam. Have you been on that one before. A friend of mine was and shecsaidbitbsaved her life😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> not sure what happened to yesterday - another night of no sleep so up till almost light and then slept until early afternoon. doctor at 4:15 and then to napoleon for a little while.
> 
> got a script for zoloft to see if that will help with depression and panic attacks. hopefully that will do the trick. i've not been on anything for almost a year - it was beginning to be too much. dr b must think i am going to live at least three months since i have another apt in february.
> 
> ...


Hope your new meds help Sam. Have you been on that one before. A friend of mine was and shecsaidbitbsaved her life😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope the medicine works. The older I get the more I get depressed in winter weather. So glad I moved from NY. Wish you could play snowbird and fly to warmer climate for winter.
> Mags, welcome back. I think you can call Aplle support and they can tell you how to reset to original settings which should help.
> I'm feeling a tad better today although still active colitis. See doc tomorrow.


Thank you, if one of my kids can't figure it out I might do that. Didn't even think of that. 
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say two things....1. Dr. took xray of knee; replacement is fine just have developed tendonitis around knee so he gave me an oil/ointment to put on it at bedtime only.....2. The font size when I'm on the internet has suddently gon microscopic....looks like about a size 6 and I can barely read it. Don't know what is going on. Will go fiddle around in settings and see if I can remedy this.
> 
> Hope to TTYL.....gwen


Good to hear your replacement is fine Gwen.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> It happened to me earlier.
> Happy Birthday Luke.


Both comments from me too.🎂


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
> Forgot to add...my first real thumb and it actually looks like one. Now I think I could do gloves if I ever had to. I understand the process. Another light bulb turning on.


That turned out wonderful. You did a great job.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is nice when you smell your dad's cologne. A lovely reminder of his presence. I was left in tears today after a call. Not sobbing, but so moved and it was silly. I had a coupon for something and it had expired because I got it in July. The lady was so nice when I called and said she totally understood. When I cancelled my appointment in July I had told her my mother was sick. Explained that I was caring for my mother until she passed and then have just been lying around doing nothing since then. She had been through the same thing and said she would honor my coupon as she understood. Her kindness touched me deeply.


Not silly at all. Cucumbers make me think of my Grandma who has been gone 50 years. She used Noxzema cream on her face and to me when I hugged her she smelled like cucumber.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my keyboard went all kafloozy on me - i would hit a letter and it would print two or three more - didn't know what was wrong so i just shut it down and let it sit for a couple of hours. before i turned it back on i shook the keyboard and kind of bounced in around a little - ran my finger up and down the keys - and lo and behold - it's working. yeah! so now i can read and catch up. --- sam


I wonder what Ron would say to your technique! But thank goodness it's worked for you!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will have to do that but at the same time I think it shouldn't be allowed. At least people can defend themselves better as adults but it does wear one down. One never knows what could happen as a result.


I guess I missed it. I hate to see people being unkind. Why some people have to get involved is beyond me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Julie are those all little bobbles in your work? I try to avoid patterns with bobbles😊


No, Guernseys are mostly just purl and plain. Aran work is the one that is bobbled, often. And I am afraid I rather enjoy bobbling!
One I completed earlier this year.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Guernseys are mostly just purl and plain. Aran work is the one that is bobbled, often. And I am afraid I rather enjoy bobbling!
> One I completed earlier this year.


That is lovely. One of my daughters would love it too, her favourite colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That is lovely. One of my daughters would love it too, her favourite colour.


I am finding it a very useful colour- mixes well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Would love to build one of these!

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-craft-desk?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=4a8de7fa64-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-4a8de7fa64-61041561


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would love to build one of these!
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-craft-desk?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=4a8de7fa64-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-4a8de7fa64-61041561


I don't even have to open the link to know what it is Julie . I've just been admiring it too . I've come to the conclusion I need a bigger house . Think I live in one of them tiny houses everyone was talking about last week


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> That is lovely. One of my daughters would love it too, her favourite colour.


It is lovely isn't it , And the colour is gorgeous, think I could do with something like the Guernsey Julie is knitting as I think we are going to have a cold winter

Hint hint Julie :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will see - this is day two. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Hope your new meds help Sam. Have you been on that one before. A friend of mine was and shecsaidbitbsaved her life😊


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he would probably say - good - saves me a trip. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what Ron would say to your technique! But thank goodness it's worked for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't even have to open the link to know what it is Julie . I've just been admiring it too . I've come to the conclusion I need a bigger house . Think I live in one of them tiny houses everyone was talking about last week


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know I live in a small dimensioned house!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is lovely isn't it , And the colour is gorgeous, think I could do with something like the Guernsey Julie is knitting as I think we are going to have a cold winter
> 
> Hint hint Julie :XD:


lol, I'm always open to ideas, Sonja!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> he would probably say - good - saves me a trip. --- sam


As I said, thank goodness it worked!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now to bed. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and now to bed. --- sam


Sleep well, Sam! golly it is 5 in the morning in Defiance!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly, I am only up to page 33. Had issues with kp loading last night and have had a visitor tonight....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Here is my huge garden!- looks at its best at this time of the year with all the germanium flowers. The red one flourishes despite being in a small pot and getting no attention. Kept nice and tidy as well.


 :thumbup: Well, its a start! And I dont see any dead ones there so you ARE a gardener!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am and enjoying every minute of it. A much smaller scale than I'm used to, poor James said he was going back to work to rest. Will post photos once it is finished.


Looking forward to seeing photos. You sound very happy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Kp server went down this morning . I thought it was my iPad at first , was thinking would have to say bye to everyone but thankfully it was kp and not me phhew what a relief
> Sonja


It was a bit worrying there for a while wasnt it? I was in the middle of reading on here and tried to go to next page and nope nothing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


Oh no, sorry to hear that. Big Hugs. What a shame they had to do it the "old way"


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from a cold Chicago area. It's supposed to stay cold and wet through the weekend with possible snow. It's about time for snow as it's almost Thanksgiving.

DD#2 goes to Mexico City on business today so we'll have DGS for overnight until Saturday morning. I'm glad he's excited about being here; we've been a second home for him for as long as he remembers so hope he still feels that way althought we don't see him nearly as much.

Today is a full work day with 3 back to back meetings at the client offices. Today will be the first real crunch of things that have to be done. 

Cashmeregma - love the mitt. I can see where DGS will like those. I was with him last night and he's misplaced his stuffed hedgehog. We'll have to look for it the next time I'm over there.

Paula - hope you're recovering well and can go home tomorrow. It will feel good to be back in your own space after all the hub bub of the hospital. I never got any rest the times I've been in there...well except when I was totally out of it for several days after the cancer surgery and I was suffering from morphine poisoning. DH has some wild stories about what I experienced during those days; so glad that I don't have any memories except the first initial attempt to put in a nose tube. I'm still freaked with the thought of ever having to have one of those again.

Sam, hope the medications help you feel better. It's that time of year when the dreariness of the weather and the holiday stress collide. 

We haven't heard much from or about PearlOne (Cheryl) lately on here or on Connections. We're trying to reach out to her and her sister-in-law to find out how things are going. Prayers are still being said.

Caren: glad you're settling in with your new life. How are the kids and grandkids taking your being gone? I'm sure they miss you like crazy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It was Mark McManus who played the lead part in Taggart, Julie. He also used to be in Skippy the Bush Kangaroo!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Tomorrow (18th) is Luke's 3rd birthday...how did that happen so fast? We have him here tomorrow so that will be good. We got him some trousers, (which he'll be thrilled about! :roll: :lol: ) a playmat with roads, etc on it and a set of wee cars to go on the mat. I'm sure he'll like it as he loves anything to do with cars, lorries, diggers, cranes, etc, etc! I'll try to get some photos of the birthday boy tomorrow.


Oh Wow, Happy Birthday dear Luke!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not getting anything from kp now since it went off this morning no
> Email at all didn't realise till I went kp and saw I had messages
> Sonja


I never get the emails... no idea why. I just come on here daily and go to "My Posts" and continue on ....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I managed to get to page 46. Goodnight all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Pacer...Prayers for Bella. Hope they can help get rid of the infection with the antibiotics. Poor little thing.
> 
> Daralene I truly agree with you. I used to venture out into the forum. Too much bullying and negativity. So I only go on the ktp.💕 love the hedgehog mitts. Soooo adorable.
> 
> 10pm and I am going to bed. Up past my bedtime. Will drop the cards in the mail Friday. Night all.


Thank you. DH put a few fingers in it and showed it to me as a puppet. Loved it. Ripped out the rows on the other one where I messed up thinking 16 rounds meant 16 rounds of 4 rows. :XD: :XD: I waited long enough that I wasn't emotionally involved when I had to rip it out. Have it back on needles now and just have to make sure I'm on the right round. See, I know the correct terminology now and I won't forget.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That is absolutely adorable! Nice job. :thumbup:


Thanks Poledra, you put a smile on my face.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It has done it before so I thought when I couldn't get on last night that this was the case. So one of the first things I did this morning was check I could get in- didn't read it but wanted to know it was all OK.


It really is amazing that we can be on here together from all over the world.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:10am here and I have to say when my head hit the pillow I was out for the night. Feeling good and rested today&#128077;

A few more addresses I found for my Christmas cards. Will get that done when I get off here. Have to get to work on an order or two. 

Deuce is curled up at my feet and the pups are in a heap snoozing away.

Will check in later. Enjoy your day ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I am with you, that's why I don't go on the main very much, that and of course the fact that I have enough trouble just keeping up with you lot.
> We truly care about each other here, and we have developed such a close bond that even when we do snipe at each other, just as any family does, we deal with it and move on. It's too bad the the others on KP don't have our bond.
> I hope that your thumb is feeling better, does you laser work for that? Maybe some arnica or tiger balm before bed will help.


It did work on the thumb. Knit last night with no problem. I'm sure at some point I will need the surgery as wear and tear happen, but at least it worked along with some DSMO to calm it right down and I knit yesterday with no problem.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now many of us have further contact details in case KP disappears for good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> This is to some extent at least due to lower vitamin D levels during winter- if you haven't had it checked could be worth getting a vitamin D level done and maybe taking a supplement.


Good advice. I know most of us don't have enough, but measuring is a good way to be sure how much you need.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Luke🎂🚜🚛
> Is it just the pictures or is Luke tall as I would have said he was already 3
> Have a BIL who took early retirement got bored and now works for his friend who has his own cranes,diggers etc firm . BIL drives and operates the very tall cranes


I think he is quite tall, but I don't have any handy 3 year olds to measure him against! His daddy is just over 6ft tall, but his mum is only about 5ft 3in so who knows how big he'll end up - he was on the 98th percentile for length when he was born. Here is the birthday boy with his new Thomas the Tank Engine railway track.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Luke, It's really your birthday today. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Hope you have lots of fun.

Love from your KTP Auntie Daralene


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I saw that craft desk, what a great idea. Love your sweater.

Kate, Luke is growing so fast.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say two things....1. Dr. took xray of knee; replacement is fine just have developed tendonitis around knee so he gave me an oil/ointment to put on it at bedtime only.....2. The font size when I'm on the internet has suddently gon microscopic....looks like about a size 6 and I can barely read it. Don't know what is going on. Will go fiddle around in settings and see if I can remedy this.
> 
> Hope to TTYL.....gwen


Glad to hear that's all it is Gwen, although I'm sure it doesn't make it any less painful! I've had a sore lower back for over 3 weeks now and it seems to be moving round to my hips, so I'm not sure if it's coming from my back or my hips. It's not agony or anything, but it makes moving around (especially bending down....why is it that when your back is sore that you drop everything & have to bend to pick it up? :shock: ) difficult. My friend who is a retired physio is on holiday, but I'll speak to her when she gets back as to what I need to do. I feel if I go to the doctor they will probably just give me painkillers & I'm already doing that myself.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gwen it could be kp because it's been doing it for me to and then when I go to next page it's back to normal
> Sonja


Sometimes it happens when someone puts in a long link which extends the width of the page. I think that's what happened a few pages back with Mel's link.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never eaten scallops. I like shrimp & lobster but rarely have them. DH gets hives if he has shrimp so I never cook them, just eat them when I get to Red Lobster resturant.


My brother is allergic to shrimp too. I've had scallops, thanks to a friend of mine and they are lovely. Very mild flavor and takes on the flavor of what is used to cook them in or the sauce.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That mitt is so cute. Sorry to hear it's hard on the hands.


Thanks Bonnie. We'll see how I do now on the second mitten.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so crazy, why do people feel the need to bully on a knitting site? I always think if you can't say nothing nice, say nothing. I was once told if I was making mitts for the school from acrylic I was wasting my time :roll: We grew up wearing them & never froze our hands & I'm sure we were in colder areas than most :roll: I agree, we should all act like adults.


Agreed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
> Forgot to add...my first real thumb and it actually looks like one. Now I think I could do gloves if I ever had to. I understand the process. Another light bulb turning on.


Very cute indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I think he is quite tall, but I don't have any handy 3 year olds to measure him against! His daddy is just over 6ft tall, but his mum is only about 5ft 3in so who knows how big he'll end up - he was on the 98th percentile for length when he was born. Here is the birthday boy with his new Thomas the Tank Engine railway track.


What a great Thomas track . Happy birthday Luke 
I worked with 3/4 year olds and he looks tall to me 
How as the weather been where you live Kate ? 
Was going to ask about a specific weather feature but it made me laugh just asking it so l will leave that part out


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is nice when you smell your dad's cologne. A lovely reminder of his presence. I was left in tears today after a call. Not sobbing, but so moved and it was silly. I had a coupon for something and it had expired because I got it in July. The lady was so nice when I called and said she totally understood. When I cancelled my appointment in July I had told her my mother was sick. Explained that I was caring for my mother until she passed and then have just been lying around doing nothing since then. She had been through the same thing and said she would honor my coupon as she understood. Her kindness touched me deeply.


Sometimes it makes you cry more when someone is nice to you than when they are nasty! :lol: Nice of them to honour your coupon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, a seafood chain resturant that's my favorite. I always buy garlic shrimp pasta - it's a very large plate of food but I bring home leftovers & usualy make 2 lunches from them. It's one of the few meals I've ever eaten thats just as good warmed up as fresh. They are also famous for their garlic cheese biscuits. I've tried to make them but never as good as theirs.


The garlic cheese biscuits are a favorite of mine. Not eating bread now, but I do remember them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm afraid you are so right. Makes me worry what things will become in the lifetime of my GKs. Could be scary.


I remember my sweet grandma telling me that she would not have children in this day and age and that was back in the 60's before I was married. She could see all the changes coming so quickly and now we have even more that weren't even imagined back then.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting information about the tin can. One thing my sisters made sure I got of mom's is a tin can opener that is electric and it doesn't leave the sharp edges at all. I had a hand one but this is wonderful. Can't imagine anyone but soldiers going to the trouble of using the chisel and hammer. We have it so easy now.

Great that you have a purpose to get out and walk Darowil. So much of the United States wasn't made for walking. Actually, you do give me an idea. There is a coffee place on the other side of the 4 lane road about 1/4 mi. from here but there is a light so that I could cross. That might be a purpose. Better than getting something at the grocery store, which is a purpose, but need the car for that. My, but you are getting hot quickly. It's just amazing to me how quickly the seasons come and go. Especially the older I get. Imagine with the fan going it is a little like being in a convection oven.

Julie and Rookie, thanks for the tips on graph paper. That is, if I ever do any designing of patterns. But appreciate the tips whether I design or not.

As to the Quonsets, I guess I don't even know what they are. Sounds like a building.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the Peka Peka Photos- the baby in her Christening gown:


She is beautiful! And her gown! Oh my, Julie, you did a fabulous job on it! How special for you to have been given the honor of making it for her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a cold Chicago area. It's supposed to stay cold and wet through the weekend with possible snow. It's about time for snow as it's almost Thanksgiving.
> 
> DD#2 goes to Mexico City on business today so we'll have DGS for overnight until Saturday morning. I'm glad he's excited about being here; we've been a second home for him for as long as he remembers so hope he still feels that way althought we don't see him nearly as much.
> 
> ...


Those nose tubes freak me out to and I've never had one just the thought of it makes my toes curl

Hope you enjoy your day Jeanette and that the work goes alright 
Hope you get news from Cheryl soon and that it's good news 
We haven't heard from Jackie (bubbalove) in a few days either hope she is just taking things easy

Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw the last part of River last night . I found it wierd but different
> Be warned they play Tina Charles disco song ' I love to love ' quite a lot and I'm still singing it have done for most of the 8 weeks 😄
> Sonja


Thanks!! Now it's buzzing round my head! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The


Cashmeregma said:


> Interesting information about the tin can. One thing my sisters made sure I got of mom's is a tin can opener that is electric and it doesn't leave the sharp edges at all. I had a hand one but this is wonderful. Can't imagine anyone but soldiers going to the trouble of using the chisel and hammer. We have it so easy now.
> 
> Great that you have a purpose to get out and walk Darowil. So much of the United States wasn't made for walking. Actually, you do give me an idea. There is a coffee place on the other side of the 4 lane road about 1/4 mi. from here but there is a light so that I could cross. That might be a purpose. Better than getting something at the grocery store, which is a purpose, but need the car for that. My, but you are getting hot quickly. It's just amazing to me how quickly the seasons come and go. Especially the older I get. Imagine with the fan going it is a little like being in a convection oven.
> 
> ...


So glad I'm not the only one who doesn't know Darlene. I was going to look it up but I got busy and forgot 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> great job daralene - looks like a hedgehog. --- sam


Thank you. I think DGD will love him. DH was using him like a puppet and I loved him, or her?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> my keyboard went all kafloozy on me - i would hit a letter and it would print two or three more - didn't know what was wrong so i just shut it down and let it sit for a couple of hours. before i turned it back on i shook the keyboard and kind of bounced in around a little - ran my finger up and down the keys - and lo and behold - it's working. yeah! so now i can read and catch up. --- sam


My husband the engineer says if all else fails either wipe it with an oily rag or hit it with a hammer!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Thanks!! Now it's buzzing round my head! :shock: :lol:


Sorry  took me right back to my teens when I heard it


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> That turned out wonderful. You did a great job.


Thanks Mags7, hope that leg isn't painful. Not a good symptom for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Not silly at all. Cucumbers make me think of my Grandma who has been gone 50 years. She used Noxzema cream on her face and to me when I hugged her she smelled like cucumber.


How precious is that memory. Grandmas can be so special in our lives.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember my sweet grandma telling me that she would not have children in this day and age and that was back in the 60's before I was married. She could see all the changes coming so quickly and now we have even more that weren't even imagined back then.


It is scary . I saw the England v France football match on tv last night and they had so many armed police there who looked like they meant business 
That you would have thought it was a war zone and not London 
The game in Germany was cancelled due to bomb threats , there was some talk that they found an ambulance full of explosives

Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Guernseys are mostly just purl and plain. Aran work is the one that is bobbled, often. And I am afraid I rather enjoy bobbling!
> One I completed earlier this year.


Oh yes, and another lovely knitting job done for sure!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am so far behind! I don't have time now to even try to catch up. I still have not finished last week, and maybe only really on page 1 here. 

Short update from here. I had 2 reg. check up Dr. appointments on Monday, and have one today with the endocrynologist for my thyroid. I am not exactly liking what I have read on my report, but my reg. Dr. didn't seem too concerned. She is expecting that I will have to have a biopsy, and I don't doubt it. We will see what he says today. 

Please keep little Arriana in your thoughts and prayers. We spent the weekend in southern Ohio at a bluegrass music festival, and had a great time. On the way home, we called DD to see if she wanted us to stop and help trim the bunny's nails. She told us they were in the hospital with Arriana. She has bronchialitis. This is in the smaller broncial tubes, not the larger ones for bronchitis. I went up to the hospital yesterday. She is doing better. They could not get her blood oxygen level up on Sunday, even with breathing treatments. They have been giving them every 2 hours plus steroids. She did finally go 4 hours yesterday between, and if that continued, they would talk about letting her come home. I told DH when I got home that she didn't have any sparkle. I just wanted to snuggle her. She just snuggles against DD. They had taken the IV's out, which made her mad as the tape coming off hurt! They didn't take the oxygen canula off, because of the tape, figuring they would let her settle down from the rest of the tape they had pulled off, but they did turn off the oxygen. All good signs, but she still isn't good. 

Off to get some breakfast, and start laundry before my appointment. Talk to you later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would love to build one of these!
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-craft-desk?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=4a8de7fa64-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-4a8de7fa64-61041561


Great desk and so practical with all that room. I actually built one sort of like that years ago but used doors and large hollow bricks. No construction, just putting the doors on top of the bricks. Probably one of my many projects that helped wreck my back, with lifting and carrying those bricks. It made a wonderful and very large desk for my son and the large bricks that were hollow were used for drawers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so far behind! I don't have time now to even try to catch up. I still have not finished last week, and maybe only really on page 1 here.
> 
> Short update from here. I had 2 reg. check up Dr. appointments on Monday, and have one today with the endocrynologist for my thyroid. I am not exactly liking what I have read on my report, but my reg. Dr. didn't seem too concerned. She is expecting that I will have to have a biopsy, and I don't doubt it. We will see what he says today.
> 
> ...


How terribly upsetting. Sending healing wishes to both you and sweet, precious little Arriana. It's so hard when they have breathing problems. Hope the change for the good continues and you will soon have a healthy little one again. Hope all turns out ok for you too. Big Hugs and may they get your problem all sorted out and get you on the road to feeling better too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It is scary . I saw the England v France football match on tv last night and they had so many armed police there who looked like they meant business
> That you would have thought it was a war zone and not London
> The game in Germany was cancelled due to bomb threats , there was some talk that they found an ambulance full of explosives
> 
> Sonja


Oh no!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so crazy, why do people feel the need to bully on a knitting site? I always think if you can't say nothing nice, say nothing. I was once told if I was making mitts for the school from acrylic I was wasting my time :roll: We grew up wearing them & never froze our hands & I'm sure we were in colder areas than most :roll: I agree, we should all act like adults.


When I first joined last year I used enjoy reading a certain ladies post and seeing her projects one time she told me she would not even knit if she had to use acrylic . Then she got to the point that she would say her way was best in capitals . I still liked seeing the items that she maked but I once say her nastiness in action , she said something awful about another poster and I thought oh oh and sure enough the other poster said something back then she deleted and changed her post so it looked like she was getting bullied 
Since then I avoid her posts or others were you just know it's going to turn nasty . But I still like reading and joining in with other people's posts 
There are plenty of very friendly helpful people on kp 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Very cute indeed! :thumbup:


Thank you Kate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> When I first joined last year I used enjoy reading a certain ladies post and seeing her projects one time she told me she would not even knit if she had to use acrylic . Then she got to the point that she would say her way was best in capitals . I still liked seeing the items that she maked but I once say her nastiness in action , she said something awful about another poster and I thought oh oh and sure enough the other poster said something back then she deleted and changed her post so it looked like she was getting bullied
> Since then I avoid her posts or others were you just know it's going to turn nasty . But I still like reading and joining in with other people's posts
> There are plenty of very friendly helpful people on kp
> Sonja


That might be the one I am feeling sorry for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so I should get ready to have a song stuck in my head. Oh dear. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Sam, so glad you were able to get the keyboard working right. Every once in a while mine goes to where the last letter typed is before the one typed earlier, such as mile would be miel and I didn't do anything wrong. DH told me it is because my hands are on the keyboard too much. I need to lift them and use only my fingertips and he was right. I know that isn't your problem, but it was strange. Must've been too much electrical charge from me. Had to be careful as it would do it with numbers too. Sounds like you were the fix-it man.

Sometimes my computer does that with the size too and sometimes even the big window disappears down to a small size with other windows. Too funny. Forget what I do, perhaps just click on the window.

Hi Pammie, good to see you and hello back. Well Texas cold can be cold. Was down there in the winter and thought it would be warm/hot, but there was a cold, damp wind that went right through me. Hopefully most of it is warmer. but I know it can be cold even to a northerner.

Julie, just saw your post about the pattern and how to solve bringing the different patterns together. Wow, that would be a problem for sure. Glad you figured it out.

Bonnie, that weather sounds terrible and freezing rain to beat. That is worse than snow. Hope the puppy settles in to its new home and brings years of enjoyment.

Rookie, great that DGS already has a hedgehog toy. He would be so thrilled with these. Thank you for the compliment. Oh dear. I do hope Pearl One is ok. Healing wishes and prayers. Good luck with your busy schedule and having DGS at the same time. Busy, busy, busy.

Kate, Luke is such a handsome little guy. What a nice train track!!! Love the picture, thank you.

Sam, just so sorry you are having troubles. Hope the medication helps. You are so special to all of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I've missed quite a few posts in the middle. Sure hope I can catch up. Have to get off for a while now and get my day started. Hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> That might be the one I am feeling sorry for.


I think so , A few people have got quite upset over certain things said and now it's just turned nasty . I thing they all should just stay clear of each other's posts


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tami Ohio Arianna is in my thoughts and prayers today. So difficult to see such a little one in pain or just sick. Hope the sparkle returns as she improves.

Sorry everyone for screwing up with the link. I don't usually try it cuz I don't know how to do it right.

Luke you are growing so much. Happy birthday little man. &#10084;

I am certain the one you are feeling sorry for is the same person I have felt for as well. So many people have been so snotty on the main forum I just skip it all now. I really used to enjoy popping on to it and seeing so many wonderful knits and items.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I made this hat a few years ago intending for it to look like a baseball. I got frustrated and tucked it away on a time out. Just found it the other day when going through the yarn and stuff. So I finished the lacing on it today.

I will say I have never been so annoyed by anything as this hat. I honestly do not want to make another one. Glad it is done and it will go to a sweet 6 month old baby boy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no!


There has been more gunfire and explosions in France as police surrounded an apartment were they think the man who organised the terrorist attack was staying . Several people have been killed including some who had suicide vests and they have arrested the rest . So they were clearly intending to do more attacks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you are of a mood to crochet christmas ornaments you might try these. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/christmas-ornament-free-crochet?utm_source=The%20WHOot%20Daily%20Mail&utm_campaign=2bd6c8aa61-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-2bd6c8aa61-60616885


So cute and really wonderful snowflake patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> England do (or did) add caffeine to there paracetamol sometimes as it enhances its action (I think Tylenol is Paracetamol but with a different name staring with an A). So with my migraines I always have a cup of coffee


My doctor in Germany also said to have a cup of coffee with migraines. Doesn't do the job alone, but apparently it helps. I always have coffee anyway, so no problem there. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm making kale chips and the timer's going off so I'd better go again. Come to think of it, how did I get back on here. Too funny, I just remembered I came in to check my email for a message from DH and ended up here. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How terribly upsetting. Sending healing wishes to both you and sweet, precious little Arriana. It's so hard when they have breathing problems. Hope the change for the good continues and you will soon have a healthy little one again. Hope all turns out ok for you too. Big Hugs and may they get your problem all sorted out and get you on the road to feeling better too.


That must have been very scary 
I hope that little Arriana is feeling lots better by now and is allowed to go home with her mom
Hope everything turns out ok for you to Tammi and the doctors can find out the problem and fix it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I went looking were I shouldn't again and spotted this it's the Santa hat that Penny wore on Big Bang theory . I think if I have time I might try to knit this for Christmas


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> ANd if you can't convince him to come here maybe I can convince my David that I can fly to NZ
> 
> LAst weekend when looking at houses we droive past Vicky and Bretts frequently and waved to them each time.


 :thumbup: 
:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. DH put a few fingers in it and showed it to me as a puppet. Loved it. Ripped out the rows on the other one where I messed up thinking 16 rounds meant 16 rounds of 4 rows. :XD: :XD: I waited long enough that I wasn't emotionally involved when I had to rip it out. Have it back on needles now and just have to make sure I'm on the right round. See, I know the correct terminology now and I won't forget.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I saw that craft desk, what a great idea. Love your sweater.
> 
> Kate, Luke is growing so fast.


Thanks! 
I hope to do something like it, but on a smaller scale when I get moved into the new 'craft room'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did you know that tinned food was a recognised article by 1820 in the UK but the first tin opener wasn't invented until 1855? Instructions on one can said use a hammer and chisel to open!
> The Dutch were canning salmon by 1722. So it took over a hundered years to come up with an easy way to open the tins. I think that it then took 100 years for the use of tinned food to become more common explaining the difference in the dates.


If I had to open my food with a hammer and chisel, I'd starve. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, a seafood chain resturant that's my favorite. I always buy garlic shrimp pasta - it's a very large plate of food but I bring home leftovers & usualy make 2 lunches from them. It's one of the few meals I've ever eaten thats just as good warmed up as fresh. They are also famous for their garlic cheese biscuits. I've tried to make them but never as good as theirs.


Stuffed mushroom and lobster mac &cheese are my two faves, of course the biscuits are wonderful too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh wonder if someone should warn James , although by now he's probably figured it out :XD: :-D


 :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Interesting information about the tin can. One thing my sisters made sure I got of mom's is a tin can opener that is electric and it doesn't leave the sharp edges at all. I had a hand one but this is wonderful. Can't imagine anyone but soldiers going to the trouble of using the chisel and hammer. We have it so easy now.
> 
> Great that you have a purpose to get out and walk Darowil. So much of the United States wasn't made for walking. Actually, you do give me an idea. There is a coffee place on the other side of the 4 lane road about 1/4 mi. from here but there is a light so that I could cross. That might be a purpose. Better than getting something at the grocery store, which is a purpose, but need the car for that. My, but you are getting hot quickly. It's just amazing to me how quickly the seasons come and go. Especially the older I get. Imagine with the fan going it is a little like being in a convection oven.
> 
> ...


You never know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She is beautiful! And her gown! Oh my, Julie, you did a fabulous job on it! How special for you to have been given the honor of making it for her.


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I just wanted to say hello! I hope everyone is doing well and having a good week. We have had some cold and wet weather lately. It has been very nice.Of course, Texas cold is not cold to most of you!


When I lived in Texas, cold was cold, but now that I'm in Wyoming, I'd love to have my Texas cold weather back. LOL! Of course I have central heat here though that I didn't have there. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, and another lovely knitting job done for sure!


Thanks Daralene! I am trying to keep it for best!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Guernseys are mostly just purl and plain. Aran work is the one that is bobbled, often. And I am afraid I rather enjoy bobbling!
> One I completed earlier this year.


I still love the shrug pattern, I need to make one for myself, Carly loves hers that I made her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great desk and so practical with all that room. I actually built one sort of like that years ago but used doors and large hollow bricks. No construction, just putting the doors on top of the bricks. Probably one of my many projects that helped wreck my back, with lifting and carrying those bricks. It made a wonderful and very large desk for my son and the large bricks that were hollow were used for drawers.


I have done that in the past with what I know as concrete blocks- usually put ornaments in the spaces, back then.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Poledra, you put a smile on my face.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have done that in the past with what I know as concrete blocks- usually put ornaments in the spaces, back then.


Yes, blocks is the correct term. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, so I should get ready to have a song stuck in my head. Oh dear. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Sam, so glad you were able to get the keyboard working right. Every once in a while mine goes to where the last letter typed is before the one typed earlier, such as mile would be miel and I didn't do anything wrong. DH told me it is because my hands are on the keyboard too much. I need to lift them and use only my fingertips and he was right. I know that isn't your problem, but it was strange. Must've been too much electrical charge from me. Had to be careful as it would do it with numbers too. Sounds like you were the fix-it man.
> 
> ...


In this case I felt 4 cables would be a bit much, and I have always used the Arbroath Marriage Lines since I married Fale, besides a fourth cable would have left a very narrow column still to be fitted in, which I did not want.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It did work on the thumb. Knit last night with no problem. I'm sure at some point I will need the surgery as wear and tear happen, but at least it worked along with some DSMO to calm it right down and I knit yesterday with no problem.


Wonderful, not the surgery part, but at least if they can reconstruct and you have less painful issues with it in the end, then it will be worth that, but wonderful that the laser and/or ointment work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think he is quite tall, but I don't have any handy 3 year olds to measure him against! His daddy is just over 6ft tall, but his mum is only about 5ft 3in so who knows how big he'll end up - he was on the 98th percentile for length when he was born. Here is the birthday boy with his new Thomas the Tank Engine railway track.


He looks like he's really enjoying it also. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I made this hat a few years ago intending for it to look like a baseball. I got frustrated and tucked it away on a time out. Just found it the other day when going through the yarn and stuff. So I finished the lacing on it today.
> 
> I will say I have never been so annoyed by anything as this hat. I honestly do not want to make another one. Glad it is done and it will go to a sweet 6 month old baby boy.


So glad you managed to complete it, odd how some things almost get binned!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If I had to open my food with a hammer and chisel, I'd starve. LOL!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I still love the shrug pattern, I need to make one for myself, Carly loves hers that I made her.


My first one ended up in Utah, it was just too tight, and I did not have enough yarn to rework it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, blocks is the correct term. :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hoping little Arriana (?sp) is on the mend by now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so far behind! I don't have time now to even try to catch up. I still have not finished last week, and maybe only really on page 1 here.
> 
> Short update from here. I had 2 reg. check up Dr. appointments on Monday, and have one today with the endocrynologist for my thyroid. I am not exactly liking what I have read on my report, but my reg. Dr. didn't seem too concerned. She is expecting that I will have to have a biopsy, and I don't doubt it. We will see what he says today.
> 
> ...


Hoping that you get good news today at your doctor appt. and that Arianna is doing much better and able to go home, poor little thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I made this hat a few years ago intending for it to look like a baseball. I got frustrated and tucked it away on a time out. Just found it the other day when going through the yarn and stuff. So I finished the lacing on it today.
> 
> I will say I have never been so annoyed by anything as this hat. I honestly do not want to make another one. Glad it is done and it will go to a sweet 6 month old baby boy.


It's very cute though, glad you finished it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I went looking were I shouldn't again and spotted this it's the Santa hat that Penny wore on Big Bang theory . I think if I have time I might try to knit this for Christmas


That would be a fun knit. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My first one ended up in Utah, it was just too tight, and I did not have enough yarn to rework it.


Yes, I remember that you had problems with not enough yarn, glad it found a happy home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so crazy. Your tax dollars at work :roll: :roll:
> 
> DH was just listening to CBC radio & someone was talking about how great Canada is about letting immigrants become part of our Government & we should be so proud that we now have 40 Sikh members of parliament :roll:
> I read a few years ago that instead of taking over our country by war they (Muslims)would come in, have huge families & in a couple of generations take over the country & turn it into whatever they want. Apparently by 2025 this could happen in several European countries.


I hope this never comes to pass but it's scary to think of it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


Sorry to hear that you had to go through the long surgery instead of the laproscopic(sp). Hope you'll be over it quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I his stocking is finally going faster since I switched to dpns, seems to be taking forever. I am hoping that blocking will even it out a bit, I got a little tight for just a bit.


Nice looking stocking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I remember that you had problems with not enough yarn, glad it found a happy home.


It is a problem when you have bought yarn on special- without a specific pattern in mind!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice looking stocking.


Thank you, I think I have the formula figured out for the heel, math is not my strongest suit, but by George, I think I've finally gotten it figured out. 
Wonder who George is though. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a problem when you have bought yarn on special- without a specific pattern in mind!


Yes ma'am, been there done that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In this case I felt 4 cables would be a bit much, and I have always used the Arbroath Marriage Lines since I married Fale, besides a fourth cable would have left a very narrow column still to be fitted in, which I did not want.


I'd never figure it out but you make it sound so logical. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Figuring those type of things out is quite necessary and also a talent as well as being able to knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I think I have the formula figured out for the heel, math is not my strongest suit, but by George, I think I've finally gotten it figured out.
> Wonder who George is though. :roll:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess I don't know George yet. I just do monkey see, monkey do. :XD: :XD: :XD: Bravo to you. Figuring out a sock heel is quite an accomplishment in my book, and I wonder which book that is? Must have belonged to George!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I still love the shrug pattern, I need to make one for myself, Carly loves hers that I made her.


Yes, it is still on my list to do and I will be using your workshop to help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is to some extent at least due to lower vitamin D levels during winter- if you haven't had it checked could be worth getting a vitamin D level done and maybe taking a supplement.


Thank you. I do take bit D as supplement. Was a little surprised when doc said I was low on vit D. I thought walking outside with Maya daily should be enough.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So funny, I'm stuck on the pattern. Didn't have a problem understanding what it meant the first time, but now on the 2nd mitten don't know what I did the first time and I can interpret it two ways. I loved the old patterns where they said things clearly. This one uses the asterisks at times, but it didn't this time at the gusset. I'll be back later to ask all of you if it doesn't click in my mind but I left my glasses upstairs and, ugh, just made a 2nd trip up there and left them and went to the basement earlier, so it will be later when I ask. Perhaps my mind will clear the cobwebs out.

Maybe I can tell you. I'm at the gusset start for the thumb and it says knit 1, place marker, inc 1, knit 1, inc 1, knit 1 place marker. Knit in pattern for 2 rounds. Up to this point you have a quill round on some stitches and then a row that you just do a plain knit row all the way around on all stitches. Does this mean that two rounds I will just knit a plain round all around once with no increase and then do my quill round with no increases also or do I do the following 2 rounds with the increases repeating. An asterisk would have solved the problem. I wish I had written out better what I did the first mitten. Maybe I can actually read what I did when I get my glasses by looking at the stitches.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you. I do take bit D as supplement. Was a little surprised when doc said I was low on vit D. I thought walking outside with Maya daily should be enough.


That is surprising with you getting so much sun where you live. Must also have to do with the strength of the rays where you live.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, just a quick guess but I'm thinking George could be a reference to St George the dragon slayer of English legend! Loving the knitted items you are showing this week, helps with the sadness I'm feeling. SIL sent us a gorgeous bouquet of spring flowers yesterday to thank us for our support with the moving etc. I got a call from her friend down in Matamata and they are terribly worried about her behaviour and health. We are going down on Sunday to visit and see what maybe going on. They just don't know what we have had to deal with over the years, and how she has hidden her true self from them, but now they see the reality and finding it hard to cope with.
I guess I'm in a grief situation, feeling down but will pick myself up and get on with life and all it throws at us. I don't have any projects on the needles or cross stitch at present so reading instead, as finding it hard to focus on things creative. Had to frog my cross stitch as made big mistake so put it away for now, as don't want to totally mess it up. On the plus side though Saturday 21st is our 45th wedding anniversary. Wow where have the years gone? Nothing special planned as we never celebrate it, we are just happy remembering our special day together without any fuss made.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Only up to page 23! We went to the grocery to get what I will need for Thanksgiving, so Operation Pumpkin Pie can commence next Wednesday.

Beautiful knitting from all! And the Christmas market looks like magical fun. 

I am hoping to get a photo of DD#2's cape today as I want to get that in the mail to her.

Last night's progress on the quilt was good, too.

Healing thoughts to all in need, hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, healing energy for Arianna.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, happy anniversary. 
Daralene, love that your coupon was honored. This world so needs compassion and kindness. Thinking of walking where you are with winter setting in. Do you have a mall nearby? Some malls open early for walkers. I don't think I'd walk as regularly without Maya. Incidentally, you might enjoy a pace counter...not name but what it does, craft set in. Anyway I think you would be surprised how many steps you take going up and down stairs. They do motivate cause you tend to take pride in 10,000. Steps a day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes ma'am, been there done that.


So you know the feeling!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well, I'm back on Prednisone. Not thrilled about taking it but it should mean my colitis will be controlled through holidays.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'd never figure it out but you make it sound so logical. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Figuring those type of things out is quite necessary and also a talent as well as being able to knit.


knitting is very logical, mathematically, I learned this originally when I was machine knitting, which I did for years when the girls were growing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Arianna, Get well soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, just a quick guess but I'm thinking George could be a reference to St George the dragon slayer of English legend! Loving the knitted items you are showing this week, helps with the sadness I'm feeling. SIL sent us a gorgeous bouquet of spring flowers yesterday to thank us for our support with the moving etc. I got a call from her friend down in Matamata and they are terribly worried about her behaviour and health. We are going down on Sunday to visit and see what maybe going on. They just don't know what we have had to deal with over the years, and how she has hidden her true self from them, but now they see the reality and finding it hard to cope with.
> I guess I'm in a grief situation, feeling down but will pick myself up and get on with life and all it throws at us. I don't have any projects on the needles or cross stitch at present so reading instead, as finding it hard to focus on things creative. Had to frog my cross stitch as made big mistake so put it away for now, as don't want to totally mess it up. On the plus side though Saturday 21st is our 45th wedding anniversary. Wow where have the years gone? Nothing special planned as we never celebrate it, we are just happy remembering our special day together without any fuss made.


I am sorry to hear of SIL's situation, but congratulations on reaching 45 years.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It did work on the thumb. Knit last night with no problem. I'm sure at some point I will need the surgery as wear and tear happen, but at least it worked along with some DSMO to calm it right down and I knit yesterday with no problem.


DSMO?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a great Thomas track . Happy birthday Luke
> I worked with 3/4 year olds and he looks tall to me
> How as the weather been where you live Kate ?
> Was going to ask about a specific weather feature but it made me laugh just asking it so l will leave that part out


You have me intrigued as to what you were going to ask? Weather today has been horrible (wind and rain) although we did have a bright spell in the afternoon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so far behind! I don't have time now to even try to catch up. I still have not finished last week, and maybe only really on page 1 here.
> 
> Short update from here. I had 2 reg. check up Dr. appointments on Monday, and have one today with the endocrynologist for my thyroid. I am not exactly liking what I have read on my report, but my reg. Dr. didn't seem too concerned. She is expecting that I will have to have a biopsy, and I don't doubt it. We will see what he says today.
> 
> ...


Poor wee soul! I hope she is out of hospital soon and feeling so much better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well, Sam! golly it is 5 in the morning in Defiance!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think ayden and avery were close to four before heidi get their hair cut - bentley has been getting his hair cut for about the last year. --- sam



KateB said:


> I think he is quite tall, but I don't have any handy 3 year olds to measure him against! His daddy is just over 6ft tall, but his mum is only about 5ft 3in so who knows how big he'll end up - he was on the 98th percentile for length when he was born. Here is the birthday boy with his new Thomas the Tank Engine railway track.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy third birthday luke. --- sam



KateB said:


> I think he is quite tall, but I don't have any handy 3 year olds to measure him against! His daddy is just over 6ft tall, but his mum is only about 5ft 3in so who knows how big he'll end up - he was on the 98th percentile for length when he was born. Here is the birthday boy with his new Thomas the Tank Engine railway track.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've always broiled mine in butter. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> My brother is allergic to shrimp too. I've had scallops, thanks to a friend of mine and they are lovely. Very mild flavor and takes on the flavor of what is used to cook them in or the sauce.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the one on the right is the original quonset hut shape. theyu used them a lot during the war for housing. --- sam

https://gladiatorsteelbuildings.com/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=USA-S&gclid=CP229sX6mskCFRCpaQod9OYDxQ



Cashmeregma said:


> Interesting information about the tin can. One thing my sisters made sure I got of mom's is a tin can opener that is electric and it doesn't leave the sharp edges at all. I had a hand one but this is wonderful. Can't imagine anyone but soldiers going to the trouble of using the chisel and hammer. We have it so easy now.
> 
> Great that you have a purpose to get out and walk Darowil. So much of the United States wasn't made for walking. Actually, you do give me an idea. There is a coffee place on the other side of the 4 lane road about 1/4 mi. from here but there is a light so that I could cross. That might be a purpose. Better than getting something at the grocery store, which is a purpose, but need the car for that. My, but you are getting hot quickly. It's just amazing to me how quickly the seasons come and go. Especially the older I get. Imagine with the fan going it is a little like being in a convection oven.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i had my gall bladder op - something wasn't working right and my stomack started to swell. the nurse came in - took one look and left - came back with a tube - handed me a glass of water and said drink - the tube was down before i got the glass to my lips - she was very slick - and then hooked to a suction machine. you can't really eat with a tube down your throat - do you know how much food there is on television. and i had the tube in for six days. heidi and i would sit there and laugh at all the food we saw on the tv. and it came out and easy as it went down. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Those nose tubes freak me out to and I've never had one just the thought of it makes my toes curl
> 
> Hope you enjoy your day Jeanette and that the work goes alright
> Hope you get news from Cheryl soon and that it's good news
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh wonder if someone should warn James , although by now he's probably figured it out :XD: :-D


Well you're the closest!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just about did - no oily rag but i did shake it - wrapped it against the desk while holding it upsidedown - thankfully it came to its senses and decided to work the way it was supposed to. --- sam



KateB said:


> My husband the engineer says if all else fails either wipe it with an oily rag or hit it with a hammer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> unfortunately --- sam


And by my time, now around 5 in the evening! What a topsy turvy day you have!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending arriana tons of healing energy - hope she is soon back in the pink. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am so far behind! I don't have time now to even try to catch up. I still have not finished last week, and maybe only really on page 1 here.
> 
> Short update from here. I had 2 reg. check up Dr. appointments on Monday, and have one today with the endocrynologist for my thyroid. I am not exactly liking what I have read on my report, but my reg. Dr. didn't seem too concerned. She is expecting that I will have to have a biopsy, and I don't doubt it. We will see what he says today.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yesterday reached 40 (104). ANother hot day today, though not as hot. So may not be around much again today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> You have me intrigued as to what you were going to ask? Weather today has been horrible (wind and rain) although we did have a bright spell in the afternoon.


The sentence I wrote was Have you been having strong wind which set me laughing then I tried changing the sentence and just gave up as each time it just got funnier 
I know I have a childish sense of humour 🙄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the one on the right is the original quonset hut shape. theyu used them a lot during the war for housing. --- sam
> 
> http://gladiatorsteelbuildings.com/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=USA-S&gclid=CP229sX6mskCFRCpaQod9OYDxQ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The sentence I wrote was Have you been having strong wind which set me laughing then I tried changing the sentence and just gave up as each time it just got funnier
> I know I have a childish sense of humour 🙄


Yep, very bad wind....and I'm not saying which direction it was coming from! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yesterday reached 40 (104). ANother hot day today, though not as hot. So may not be around much again today.


Glad I'm not trying to cope with Australia's temperatures. We have a max. today of 17 C. Possibly a certain wind chill factor too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't this a beautiful pavlova and so much nicer looking than the norm! The leaves used are mint leaves....and no, I didn't make it ..... yet! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't this a beautiful pavlova and so much nicer looking than the norm! The leaves used are mint leaves....and no, I didn't make it ..... yet! :lol:


Looks very yummy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yep, very bad wind....and I'm not saying which direction it was coming from! :lol:


Funny now you have set me laughing again 💨


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully it is just the move that has upset sil and that she will have settled down by the time you get there. i'm awfully glad you don't need to deal with that on a daily basis anymore. early happy anniversary. --- sam



Fan said:


> Morning all, just a quick guess but I'm thinking George could be a reference to St George the dragon slayer of English legend! Loving the knitted items you are showing this week, helps with the sadness I'm feeling. SIL sent us a gorgeous bouquet of spring flowers yesterday to thank us for our support with the moving etc. I got a call from her friend down in Matamata and they are terribly worried about her behaviour and health. We are going down on Sunday to visit and see what maybe going on. They just don't know what we have had to deal with over the years, and how she has hidden her true self from them, but now they see the reality and finding it hard to cope with.
> I guess I'm in a grief situation, feeling down but will pick myself up and get on with life and all it throws at us. I don't have any projects on the needles or cross stitch at present so reading instead, as finding it hard to focus on things creative. Had to frog my cross stitch as made big mistake so put it away for now, as don't want to totally mess it up. On the plus side though Saturday 21st is our 45th wedding anniversary. Wow where have the years gone? Nothing special planned as we never celebrate it, we are just happy remembering our special day together without any fuss made.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

especially when you sleep until noon. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And by my time, now around 5 in the evening! What a topsy turvy day you have!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my kind of humor sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The sentence I wrote was Have you been having strong wind which set me laughing then I tried changing the sentence and just gave up as each time it just got funnier
> I know I have a childish sense of humour 🙄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks very yummy. --- sam



KateB said:


> Isn't this a beautiful pavlova and so much nicer looking than the norm! The leaves used are mint leaves....and no, I didn't make it ..... yet! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Isn't this a beautiful pavlova and so much nicer looking than the norm! The leaves used are mint leaves....and no, I didn't make it ..... yet! :lol:


I saw that and thought a nice slice with a coffee very tempting 
But I'm on no cake or chocolate till Christmas and then back to no cake or chocolate after Christmas again . The thought alone is depressing but more depressing is going up a size clothes wise that has to be reversed


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I have the heel turned, I think it came out okay hopefully the toe goes as smoothly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> especially when you sleep until noon. --- sam


 :wink:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have the heel turned, I think it came out okay hopefully the toe goes as smoothly.


Your stocking is looking great Kaye . I really like it and can't wait to see it finished 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have the heel turned, I think it came out okay hopefully the toe goes as smoothly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess I don't know George yet. I just do monkey see, monkey do. :XD: :XD: :XD: Bravo to you. Figuring out a sock heel is quite an accomplishment in my book, and I wonder which book that is? Must have belonged to George!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, it is still on my list to do and I will be using your workshop to help.


I will be using it too I have a feeling. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, just a quick guess but I'm thinking George could be a reference to St George the dragon slayer of English legend! Loving the knitted items you are showing this week, helps with the sadness I'm feeling. SIL sent us a gorgeous bouquet of spring flowers yesterday to thank us for our support with the moving etc. I got a call from her friend down in Matamata and they are terribly worried about her behaviour and health. We are going down on Sunday to visit and see what maybe going on. They just don't know what we have had to deal with over the years, and how she has hidden her true self from them, but now they see the reality and finding it hard to cope with.
> I guess I'm in a grief situation, feeling down but will pick myself up and get on with life and all it throws at us. I don't have any projects on the needles or cross stitch at present so reading instead, as finding it hard to focus on things creative. Had to frog my cross stitch as made big mistake so put it away for now, as don't want to totally mess it up. On the plus side though Saturday 21st is our 45th wedding anniversary. Wow where have the years gone? Nothing special planned as we never celebrate it, we are just happy remembering our special day together without any fuss made.


You are probably right! 
Congratulations on 45 years!!!
I hope that she is doing okay when you get there to visit and that she will adapt be happy there. 
Very nice of her to send the flowers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So you know the feeling!


Yep, and usually there was more available but I only purchased some because I had no idea of what I would do with it. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, I'm back on Prednisone. Not thrilled about taking it but it should mean my colitis will be controlled through holidays.


Sorry you had to go back on to the Pred, but glad that you should have some relief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yesterday reached 40 (104). ANother hot day today, though not as hot. So may not be around much again today.


That is hot, I didn't like it terribly when it was that hot in San Antonio either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't this a beautiful pavlova and so much nicer looking than the norm! The leaves used are mint leaves....and no, I didn't make it ..... yet! :lol:


Very beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your stocking is looking great Kaye . I really like it and can't wait to see it finished
> Sonja


Thank you, I will be sure to post.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am upset about the bullying in KP, not here but out on the Forum. I know it has gone on for years, but it would be nice if as adults we could be an example for young people with zero tolerance. Glad we are nice to each other and if a little slip-up, all seems to be quickly forgiven. I wish we had zero tolerance for bullying on here too. One young lady is sticking up for herself but she shouldn't have to. Such a shame. I thought we were adults.


I encountered that early on when I joined KP. I pretty much avoid most of the main forum. If I like a topic, I will read a few pages to learn new things and then leave it alone. I seldom post on the forum due to the bullying. I love to look at pictures of things people are making and the pattern section.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, and usually there was more available but I only purchased some because I had no idea of what I would do with it. :roll:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Isn't this a beautiful pavlova and so much nicer looking than the norm! The leaves used are mint leaves....and no, I didn't make it ..... yet! :lol:


It looks wonderful! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan, Happy Wedding Anniversary on Saturday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> DSMO?


DMSO, dexpanthenol, and heparin, is sold in Germany and eastern Europe for topical use in sprains, tendinitis, and local inflammation.[20]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> the one on the right is the original quonset hut shape. theyu used them a lot during the war for housing. --- sam
> 
> https://gladiatorsteelbuildings.com/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=USA-S&gclid=CP229sX6mskCFRCpaQod9OYDxQ


Thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yesterday reached 40 (104). ANother hot day today, though not as hot. So may not be around much again today.


And this is just Spring. My but what a summer you will have. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> when i had my gall bladder op - something wasn't working right and my stomack started to swell. the nurse came in - took one look and left - came back with a tube - handed me a glass of water and said drink - the tube was down before i got the glass to my lips - she was very slick - and then hooked to a suction machine. you can't really eat with a tube down your throat - do you know how much food there is on television. and i had the tube in for six days. heidi and i would sit there and laugh at all the food we saw on the tv. and it came out and easy as it went down. --- sam


How awful and you have probably never needed to lose weight. I wonder what went wrong. Doesn't sound like a normal reaction to the surgery, but then I've never had it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The sentence I wrote was Have you been having strong wind which set me laughing then I tried changing the sentence and just gave up as each time it just got funnier
> I know I have a childish sense of humour 🙄


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yep, very bad wind....and I'm not saying which direction it was coming from! :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Isn't this a beautiful pavlova and so much nicer looking than the norm! The leaves used are mint leaves....and no, I didn't make it ..... yet! :lol:


Yes, a work of art for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad I'm not trying to cope with Australia's temperatures. We have a max. today of 17 C. Possibly a certain wind chill factor too.


I watched a documentary today on dolphins and they talked about the frigid waters of New Zealand. Is that true? I had thought they would be warm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Funny now you have set me laughing again 💨


Laughter is so good for the soul!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have the heel turned, I think it came out okay hopefully the toe goes as smoothly.


Oooh, that is coming along great. Love the color.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy 45 th anniversary to you and your DH Fan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I watched a documentary today on dolphins and they talked about the frigid waters of New Zealand. Is that true? I had thought they would be warm.


We have cold currents, not warm ones, but it does not stop the swimmers and surf boarders- they wear wet suits. Up here it is not so bad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I encountered that early on when I joined KP. I pretty much avoid most of the main forum. If I like a topic, I will read a few pages to learn new things and then leave it alone. I seldom post on the forum due to the bullying. I love to look at pictures of things people are making and the pattern section.


I venture out so seldom, but occasionally I like to get out and look at the pictures for inspiration. Need to just keep it at that. Thank goodness for KTP.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
> Forgot to add...my first real thumb and it actually looks like one. Now I think I could do gloves if I ever had to. I understand the process. Another light bulb turning on.


Wow - great job.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have cold currents, not warm ones, but it does not stop the swimmers and surf boarders- they wear wet suits. Up here it is not so bad.


Amazing what we think and what really is. :shock: :shock: Guess just like Argentina has frigid waters.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you. So kind and I'm smiling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Amazing what we think and what really is. :shock: :shock: Guess just like Argentina has frigid waters.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Morning all, just a quick guess but I'm thinking George could be a reference to St George the dragon slayer of English legend! Loving the knitted items you are showing this week, helps with the sadness I'm feeling. SIL sent us a gorgeous bouquet of spring flowers yesterday to thank us for our support with the moving etc. I got a call from her friend down in Matamata and they are terribly worried about her behaviour and health. We are going down on Sunday to visit and see what maybe going on. They just don't know what we have had to deal with over the years, and how she has hidden her true self from them, but now they see the reality and finding it hard to cope with.
> I guess I'm in a grief situation, feeling down but will pick myself up and get on with life and all it throws at us. I don't have any projects on the needles or cross stitch at present so reading instead, as finding it hard to focus on things creative. Had to frog my cross stitch as made big mistake so put it away for now, as don't want to totally mess it up. On the plus side though Saturday 21st is our 45th wedding anniversary. Wow where have the years gone? Nothing special planned as we never celebrate it, we are just happy remembering our special day together without any fuss made.


Forgot to say, how lovely to get the flowers as a thank you and to know you were and are appreciated. I understand not doing any crafts at the moment. Sometimes you are so emotionally and physically exhausted that the creative energy just isn't there. Be kind to yourself and know it will return, but now you need to heal yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


It truly is fun learning about other parts of the world, especially from the people that live there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH called and he's going to be late. No problem as I wasn't ready for supper anyway. Had just eaten a pomegranate. It had to be one of the best ones I have ever had. Like opening up a huge fruit full of big juicy ruby-like seeds. My but it was delicious. One of my favorites all the way back to my childhood when the little Italian market up the street from where I lived had them. Delightful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, Happy Anniversary. 45 is so special and I do hope you do something special that you both enjoy. Somehow marking our big moments slows time down and makes it more special. Sorry you have to make another trip down but it is so true that you can't know how bad someone is till you are with them day in and day out.

Sassafras, sorry you had to go back on prednisone but if it means you will feel better, that is good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, a seafood chain resturant that's my favorite. I always buy garlic shrimp pasta - it's a very large plate of food but I bring home leftovers & usualy make 2 lunches from them. It's one of the few meals I've ever eaten thats just as good warmed up as fresh. They are also famous for their garlic cheese biscuits. I've tried to make them but never as good as theirs.


I have the recipe and think they're very good. I'd be happy to post the recipe if you would like it. Costco had the mix a month ago. I bought it to try and I liked it too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I made this hat a few years ago intending for it to look like a baseball. I got frustrated and tucked it away on a time out. Just found it the other day when going through the yarn and stuff. So I finished the lacing on it today.
> 
> I will say I have never been so annoyed by anything as this hat. I honestly do not want to make another one. Glad it is done and it will go to a sweet 6 month old baby boy.


Good thing you found the hat so you didn't have to make it again. They do look nice and the little boy will be adorable in them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Guernseys are mostly just purl and plain. Aran work is the one that is bobbled, often. And I am afraid I rather enjoy bobbling!
> One I completed earlier this year.


Julie, that is lovely and my favourite colour too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I venture out so seldom, but occasionally I like to get out and look at the pictures for inspiration. Need to just keep it at that. Thank goodness for KTP.


Just click on the word "pictures" at the bottom of the page and that will take you to the listing of only pictures. You could avoid everything else by going to that list. I have even gone back to the original postings of pictures to see what people were doing at the onset of KP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oooh, that is coming along great. Love the color.


Thank you, it's definitely been a test and a learning experience.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I
> Please keep little Arriana in your thoughts and prayers. We spent the weekend in southern Ohio at a bluegrass music festival, and had a great time. On the way home, we called DD to see if she wanted us to stop and help trim the bunny's nails. She told us they were in the hospital with Arriana. She has bronchialitis. This is in the smaller broncial tubes, not the larger ones for bronchitis. I went up to the hospital yesterday. She is doing better. They could not get her blood oxygen level up on Sunday, even with breathing treatments. They have been giving them every 2 hours plus steroids. She did finally go 4 hours yesterday between, and if that continued, they would talk about letting her come home. I told DH when I got home that she didn't have any sparkle. I just wanted to snuggle her. She just snuggles against DD. They had taken the IV's out, which made her mad as the tape coming off hurt! They didn't take the oxygen canula off, because of the tape, figuring they would let her settle down from the rest of the tape they had pulled off, but they did turn off the oxygen. All good signs, but she still isn't good.
> 
> Off to get some breakfast, and start laundry before my appointment. Talk to you later.


Prayers for Arriana


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I think DGD will love him. DH was using him like a puppet and I loved him, or her?


Those mittens will carry memories for you and DGD for years to come. It is so cute and adorable. I do hope you will be able to finish the second one without so much pain.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> I think he is quite tall, but I don't have any handy 3 year olds to measure him against! His daddy is just over 6ft tall, but his mum is only about 5ft 3in so who knows how big he'll end up - he was on the 98th percentile for length when he was born. Here is the birthday boy with his new Thomas the Tank Engine railway track.


Happy Birthday Luke. That train track looks awesome. Enjoy the time with your new gifts and the people who love you so very much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My great aunt passed away on Saturday. She was 98. Am going to the visitation tomorrow afternoon and will probably meet relatives I haven't seen since I moved away 50 years ago.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could send your heat here if you like. --- sam


Very happy to- if only I could work out how.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My great aunt passed away on Saturday. She was 98. Am going to the visitation tomorrow afternoon and will probably meet relatives I haven't seen since I moved away 50 years ago.


So sorry for the loss of you Aunt, I hope that visiting with relative though will be pleasant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think he is quite tall, but I don't have any handy 3 year olds to measure him against! His daddy is just over 6ft tall, but his mum is only about 5ft 3in so who knows how big he'll end up - he was on the 98th percentile for length when he was born. Here is the birthday boy with his new Thomas the Tank Engine railway track.


Did he enjoy being a birthday boy? It is time he had his fringe cut at least. I put a hair clip in my great nephews hair once- and he loved it at a similar age to Luke; however his grandfather hated it as boys don't use hair clips. His father does get it cut now fo him. Think he realised that it really does need to be kept out of his eyes. 
Well our first grandkids won't share a birthday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> My great aunt passed away on Saturday. She was 98. Am going to the visitation tomorrow afternoon and will probably meet relatives I haven't seen since I moved away 50 years ago.


Sorry to hear of your loss. I hope meeting relatives you haven't seen for so long is as pleasant as possible in the circumstances.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great that you have a purpose to get out and walk Darowil. So much of the United States wasn't made for walking. Actually, you do give me an idea. There is a coffee place on the other side of the 4 lane road about 1/4 mi. from here but there is a light so that I could cross. That might be a purpose. Better than getting something at the grocery store, which is a purpose, but need the car for that. My, but you are getting hot quickly. It's just amazing to me how quickly the seasons come and go. Especially the older I get. Imagine with the fan going it is a little like being in a convection oven.
> 
> .


Walk to the coffee shop almost every day, have a coffee and take a book (well I use ebooks on my phone or ipad now. If just coffee phone works fine as I just hold it. If eating as well then I use the ipad as it can stand up). Or you could take some knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My husband the engineer says if all else fails either wipe it with an oily rag or hit it with a hammer!


Not sure that either would be good on a key board. Think Sams option was the safer in this case. Well anything to do with computers might not be good advice. Imagine trying to read the screen after wiping with an oily rag or hitting it with a hammer! But then again He wasn't an IT guy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so far behind! I don't have time now to even try to catch up. I still have not finished last week, and maybe only really on page 1 here.
> 
> Short update from here. I had 2 reg. check up Dr. appointments on Monday, and have one today with the endocrynologist for my thyroid. I am not exactly liking what I have read on my report, but my reg. Dr. didn't seem too concerned. She is expecting that I will have to have a biopsy, and I don't doubt it. We will see what he says today.
> 
> ...


The poor little girl- praying for a quick recovery. And with littlies it isn't long at all before they are back sparkling. They recover so quickly.
While you don't want the biopsy it is worth doing so as then treament can be quick if it is needed. And the sooner it is done the easier treatment is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I first joined last year I used enjoy reading a certain ladies post and seeing her projects one time she told me she would not even knit if she had to use acrylic . Then she got to the point that she would say her way was best in capitals . I still liked seeing the items that she maked but I once say her nastiness in action , she said something awful about another poster and I thought oh oh and sure enough the other poster said something back then she deleted and changed her post so it looked like she was getting bullied
> Since then I avoid her posts or others were you just know it's going to turn nasty . But I still like reading and joining in with other people's posts
> There are plenty of very friendly helpful people on kp
> Sonja


I think I know who you mean- and I often don't read her posts as she pushes her views and doesn't seem to acknowledge that others are an option. Her best was hand washing her woollens- by throwing them in the washing machine on a wool cycle.Thats how I wash mine but would never say I handwash them. . I use a handwashing cycle on my washing machine, I don't hand wash
But there are more great posters than not and I do enjoy my digest and the time with other KPers as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If I had to open my food with a hammer and chisel, I'd starve. LOL!


me too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, my grandson wants to know how come there are so many pictures of Santa Claus on my computer screen?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, that is lovely and my favourite colour too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My great aunt passed away on Saturday. She was 98. Am going to the visitation tomorrow afternoon and will probably meet relatives I haven't seen since I moved away 50 years ago.


Hopefully a celebration of a full life well lived.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't this a beautiful pavlova and so much nicer looking than the norm! The leaves used are mint leaves....and no, I didn't make it ..... yet! :lol:


That looks so beautiful, would be a shame to cut & eat it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You are probably right!
> Congratulations on 45 years!!!
> I hope that she is doing okay when you get there to visit and that she will adapt be happy there.
> Very nice of her to send the flowers.


 :thumbup: Re: Fan & SIL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have the recipe and think they're very good. I'd be happy to post the recipe if you would like it. Costco had the mix a month ago. I bought it to try and I liked it too.


Yes, please. I never seem to get them garlicky enough, I wonder if they brush them with garlic butter after cooking? I'll have to look at Costco when I get there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> My great aunt passed away on Saturday. She was 98. Am going to the visitation tomorrow afternoon and will probably meet relatives I haven't seen since I moved away 50 years ago.


Condolences on the loss but seems she's had a good long life, has she been well until now? The one good thing about funerals is seeing people you haven't seen for a long time


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> The poor girl and her family- it is so hard for them all and so disrupting to a family life for them. Praying for a good quick recovery


The family posted on facebook that they had a meeting with the specialists regarding her current care and continued home care. The therapy dog came to visit her and she was allowed to give the dog treats which made her happy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, hope you got some answers during your visit. Hope Arianna is better soon.

Sam, thanks for posting the Quonset photo. I'm sure DH will make something wooden for GS but not too big, maybe 18" square.

I finally got nieces mitts done just before supper, good thing she always appreciates what I make for her. Usually I make more utilitarian ones for the guys to work outdoors

Puppy is pretty cute but either her or I need better training as I've had several puddles on my porch floor even though she's been taken out lots.
Terribly cold & windy today so she's not liking being out & neither am I


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye and Daralene, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you got some answers during your visit. Hope Arianna is better soon.
> 
> Sam, thanks for posting the Quonset photo. I'm sure DH will make something wooden for GS but not too big, maybe 18" square.
> 
> ...


Those are wonderful!

Housebreaking is not fun, good luck with it, hopefully she'll pick it up quickly. She's a cutie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The family posted on facebook that they had a meeting with the specialists regarding her current care and continued home care. The therapy dog came to visit her and she was allowed to give the dog treats which made her happy.


It's so nice that they take the therapy dog into see the kids, I'm sure it was good for her to spend time with the pup. 
Hopefully the specialist will be able to help. Continued prayers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Liz sorry to hear this your Aunts passing. Hugs to you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Second day in a row! I'm watching my Mavs and the game is getting exciting. I guess I'll be back after the game. I can't concentrate on the computer!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, if they want to go, give them a push but don't ever let them back.we just watched the news & it's confirmed that one of the attackers came in as a refugee. Makes me worry that our PM has said we will take 25,000 refugees before the end of the year even if there is not time to properly investigate them. That's crazy!
> 
> Well I got my house cleaned, laundry done up, DHs coat mended & my cowl blocked. Shane's step moms birthday was yesterday, she a really nice girl from Columbia, I think the cowl is going to her. I hope to get a couple more made as I think it has come out quite nice & was pretty quick to make


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, if they want to go, give them a push but don't ever let them back.we just watched the news & it's confirmed that one of the attackers came in as a refugee. Makes me worry that our PM has said we will take 25,000 refugees before the end of the year even if there is not time to properly investigate them. That's crazy!
> 
> Well I got my house cleaned, laundry done up, DHs coat mended & my cowl blocked. Shane's step moms birthday was yesterday, she a really nice girl from Columbia, I think the cowl is going to her. I hope to get a couple more made as I think it has come out quite nice & was pretty quick to make


Beautiful cowl!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some great ideas, I love the lift top coffee table & would really like an outdoor kitchen, it would keep so much mess out of the house when I'm harvesting vegetables. My friends husband set up her old kitchen sink outside when they remodeled their kitchen, she loves it.
> 
> I've never done any woodworking but maybe. Should try it over the winter.
> DH said at lunch time he's taking me out for supper, yesterday was our anniversary, 34 yrs. There s a nice place over at Turtle Lake that he hasn't been to yet, I was there once with girl friends when we went to a card making class & it was really good. We've been saying for months we were going there but just didn't get around to it.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Mary, I think I would have been annoyed at trying extra hard to get to work on time and finding I couldn't start right away. I'm glad you got some extra knitting time!
> Matthew, it's awesome that you are teaching!
> Purple I'm so glad your family is safe, prayers for peace of mind and for France.
> Melody such a pretty hat!
> ...


We were in Wilmington, Ohio for the Southern Ohio Indoor Music Festival. They do one in March, and one in November at the Roberts Center.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

What fun, enjoy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Game over and we won! it was a nail biterI I am just starting reading the KP. It is so hard to get caught up sometimes. I do see that prayers need to be sent to those that are having health issues. I hope that everyone is doing better.

I've bee working on some things for Christmas. I started two Scoreboard Scarves, one for the Cowboys and one for Texas Tech. Tech's games were so high scoring that my scarf was going to be 10 feet long or more. Decided to stop the scoring part and just make a scarf, so it is not a true scoreboard scarf. I'm making a matching hat. I hope some of you can help me with the ribbing for the hat. I want to make it so that it folds up. I saw somewhere about a "fold line" but can't remember what it said. Do any of you do a fold line or just make it with all ribbing and fold it up?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's sure been windy here, it got up to about 50f today, but didn't feel it with wind chill, we're down to 27f already this evening. David got home a bit ago, he had said the last pair of socks I made wouldn't go over his heel when he went to put them on on Monday, they went on tonight, he just can't pull them on like the store bought ones or the other pair I made. I wonder if I block the and stretch out the ankle just a bit when they are drying if that would help? Just have to find something to use, I knew I needed to get a set of sock blockers. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Game over and we won! it was a nail biterI I am just starting reading the KP. It is so hard to get caught up sometimes. I do see that prayers need to be sent to those that are having health issues. I hope that everyone is doing better.
> 
> I've bee working on some things for Christmas. I started two Scoreboard Scarves, one for the Cowboys and one for Texas Tech. Tech's games were so high scoring that my scarf was going to be 10 feet long or more. Decided to stop the scoring part and just make a scarf, so it is not a true scoreboard scarf. I'm making a matching hat. I hope some of you can help me with the ribbing for the hat. I want to make it so that it folds up. I saw somewhere about a "fold line" but can't remember what it said. Do any of you do a fold line or just make it with all ribbing and fold it up?


Go Mavs, unless of course they were playing the Spurs. Lol
Rib about 2 inches, thenpurl a row, then start yourib back up for another 2 inches. I think that's correct, haven't done it in a few years. You can change the width of your rib to what works for you, it doesn't have to be 2 inches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you are correct because I get normal sizes on all other sites. Very frustrating here.


Swedenme said:


> Gwen it could be kp because it's been doing it for me to and then when I go to next page it's back to normal
> Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Made it to page 29...worked on the sewing machine for about 2.5 hours...still not fixed.  Of course this happens when DD is working on a commissioned piece. sigh. 

Well, I can work on the quilt for a half hour or so and maybe get caught up tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 31. Good night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Daralene; it was a lot warmer though wet today and knee is feeilng much better. I think it was the cold snap that caused it to flare up. At least I know the replacement is good to go awhile yet.


Cashmeregma said:


> Fan, so sorry to hear about the passing of your football legend. So sad and at such a young age. I'm sure he will be missed by so many.
> 
> Gwen, sure hope that knee starts feeling better. Do you think you did too much standing at the wedding and with preparing food?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now days I don't think walking alone is safe for many of us unless you have a Mishka or a Sydney with you if you get my drift.


Cashmeregma said:


> I need someone to walk with. Just don't seem to do it alone, although when I was a child I did and loved it.
> 
> Hope you weren't late to Sangha.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is just too cute!


Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
> Forgot to add...my first real thumb and it actually looks like one. Now I think I could do gloves if I ever had to. I understand the process. Another light bulb turning on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I go to the main area I do a very quick glance through ususally. If I open a post that is negative I just click off it quickly; refuse to be drawin into such discourse. Mostly look at the resource links and occassionally comment on photos but only with positive comments. There is more than eough ugliness in the world to cause more. We truly are blessed here on the KTP.


Poledra65 said:


> I am with you, that's why I don't go on the main very much, that and of course the fact that I have enough trouble just keeping up with you lot.
> We truly care about each other here, and we have developed such a close bond that even when we do snipe at each other, just as any family does, we deal with it and move on. It's too bad the the others on KP don't have our bond.
> I hope that your thumb is feeling better, does you laser work for that? Maybe some arnica or tiger balm before bed will help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have heard of the area called the attic but don't care to know even how to find it. Wouldn't go there if I did know either.



Lurker 2 said:


> As I read it that is why Admin invented the Attic. BTW Shirley was spending a lot of time there- I've not looked for her posts lately.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Go Mavs, unless of course they were playing the Spurs. Lol
> Rib about 2 inches, thenpurl a row, then start yourib back up for another 2 inches. I think that's correct, haven't done it in a few years. You can change the width of your rib to what works for you, it doesn't have to be 2 inches.


That was what I thought, but I wasn't sure! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie that looks fantastic!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> No, Guernseys are mostly just purl and plain. Aran work is the one that is bobbled, often. And I am afraid I rather enjoy bobbling!
> One I completed earlier this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I asked DH if he would consider building me a tiny house out back to use as my crafting cabin. He sayed it wouldn't be big enough....LOL...I assured him it would....LOL.


Swedenme said:


> I don't even have to open the link to know what it is Julie . I've just been admiring it too . I've come to the conclusion I need a bigger house . Think I live in one of them tiny houses everyone was talking about last week


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Go Mavs, unless of course they were playing the Spurs. Lol
> 
> I forgot that you were a Spurs fan! They were playing the Celtics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good poledra. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have the heel turned, I think it came out okay hopefully the toe goes as smoothly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is probably late but Happy Birthday to Luke from me too! He is such a doll; always has been too. Hard to imagine he is already 3.


KateB said:


> I think he is quite tall, but I don't have any handy 3 year olds to measure him against! His daddy is just over 6ft tall, but his mum is only about 5ft 3in so who knows how big he'll end up - he was on the 98th percentile for length when he was born. Here is the birthday boy with his new Thomas the Tank Engine railway track.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've now invested in multiple reaching tools so I don't have to do too much bending over. Isn't a cure all for sure but it is helping me some. Keep them in the living room and kitchen mostly. I need to put a magnet on the end of one of them for picking up metal objects.


KateB said:


> Glad to hear that's all it is Gwen, although I'm sure it doesn't make it any less painful! I've had a sore lower back for over 3 weeks now and it seems to be moving round to my hips, so I'm not sure if it's coming from my back or my hips. It's not agony or anything, but it makes moving around (especially bending down....why is it that when your back is sore that you drop everything & have to bend to pick it up? :shock: ) difficult. My friend who is a retired physio is on holiday, but I'll speak to her when she gets back as to what I need to do. I feel if I go to the doctor they will probably just give me painkillers & I'm already doing that myself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's not that here Julie as all other sites the text is okay; just here on the KTP. I would think that if it was the computer setting here that it also would affect all other sites. Who knows....just has been a real pain to read; hard on the eyes.


KateB said:


> Sometimes it happens when someone puts in a long link which extends the width of the page. I think that's what happened a few pages back with Mel's link.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Scallops is a favorite of mine though it is extremely rare for me to buy any; can't even remember the last time I did. Just too expensive.


Cashmeregma said:


> My brother is allergic to shrimp too. I've had scallops, thanks to a friend of mine and they are lovely. Very mild flavor and takes on the flavor of what is used to cook them in or the sauce.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for Arriana. Poor darling. Also prayers for you.


tami_ohio said:


> I am so far behind! I don't have time now to even try to catch up. I still have not finished last week, and maybe only really on page 1 here.
> 
> Short update from here. I had 2 reg. check up Dr. appointments on Monday, and have one today with the endocrynologist for my thyroid. I am not exactly liking what I have read on my report, but my reg. Dr. didn't seem too concerned. She is expecting that I will have to have a biopsy, and I don't doubt it. We will see what he says today.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't heparin a blood thinner? at least i think that is what they shoot into my stomach to stop blood clots. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> DMSO, dexpanthenol, and heparin, is sold in Germany and eastern Europe for topical use in sprains, tendinitis, and local inflammation.[20]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just fabulous!


gagesmom said:


> I made this hat a few years ago intending for it to look like a baseball. I got frustrated and tucked it away on a time out. Just found it the other day when going through the yarn and stuff. So I finished the lacing on it today.
> 
> I will say I have never been so annoyed by anything as this hat. I honestly do not want to make another one. Glad it is done and it will go to a sweet 6 month old baby boy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I went looking were I shouldn't again and spotted this it's the Santa hat that Penny wore on Big Bang theory . I think if I have time I might try to knit this for Christmas


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't heparin a blood thinner? at least i think that is what they shoot into my stomach to stop blood clots. --- sam


Yes, it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry liz - but it sounds like she lived a full life - should be interesting seeing relatives you haven't seen for a long while. --- sam



budasha said:


> My great aunt passed away on Saturday. She was 98. Am going to the visitation tomorrow afternoon and will probably meet relatives I haven't seen since I moved away 50 years ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

almost too pretty to eat....


KateB said:


> Isn't this a beautiful pavlova and so much nicer looking than the norm! The leaves used are mint leaves....and no, I didn't make it ..... yet! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell him it's a family reunion of santa's family. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, my grandson wants to know how come there are so many pictures of Santa Claus on my computer screen?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam* wanted to send a link for you to pass along to Heidi and anyone here that enjoys sewing. It has some wonderful patterns; free and paid. I thought of Heidi as I looked at all the bag/purse patterns. I've been trying to do more quilting and sewing lately; just feeling drawn to it since seeing Sorlenna's quilt she's working on.

www.ithinksew.com


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Poledra65 said:


> You are probably right!
> Congratulations on 45 years!!!
> I hope that she is doing okay when you get there to visit and that she will adapt be happy there.
> Very nice of her to send the flowers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the mitts are lovely - have you ever seen such an innocent look - what a precious puppy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you got some answers during your visit. Hope Arianna is better soon.
> 
> Sam, thanks for posting the Quonset photo. I'm sure DH will make something wooden for GS but not too big, maybe 18" square.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolenses for the loss of your aunt; hope they were 98 wonderfully filled years. Traveling mercies for you as you go to the isitation tomrrow


budasha said:


> My great aunt passed away on Saturday. She was 98. Am going to the visitation tomorrow afternoon and will probably meet relatives I haven't seen since I moved away 50 years ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow those mittens are gorgeous! And I love the new puppy. What's his/her name?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you got some answers during your visit. Hope Arianna is better soon.
> 
> Sam, thanks for posting the Quonset photo. I'm sure DH will make something wooden for GS but not too big, maybe 18" square.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Second day in a row! I'm watching my Mavs and the game is getting exciting. I guess I'll be back after the game. I can't concentrate on the computer!


go mavs! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up! Going to check out the daily digest and then head to bed. Very sleepy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hold down control key and scroll to the size you want. --- sam --- or you can go into control panel and click on fonts and change it there. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It's not that here Julie as all other sites the text is okay; just here on the KTP. I would think that if it was the computer setting here that it also would affect all other sites. Who knows....just has been a real pain to read; hard on the eyes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - i will give it to her in the morning. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* wanted to send a link for you to pass along to Heidi and anyone here that enjoys sewing. It has some wonderful patterns; free and paid. I thought of Heidi as I looked at all the bag/purse patterns. I've been trying to do more quilting and sewing lately; just feeling drawn to it since seeing Sorlenna's quilt she's working on.
> 
> www.ithinksew.com


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm on a MacBook Air Sam and it doesn't work that way. I've gone into my conctrol panel and still doesn't make a difference here.



thewren said:


> hold down control key and scroll to the size you want. --- sam --- or you can go into control panel and click on fonts and change it there. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie that looks fantastic!!!


Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have cold currents, not warm ones, but it does not stop the swimmers and surf boarders- they wear wet suits. Up here it is not so bad.


I too was expecting New Zealand to have warm waters but that was based on the weather you have but now I have actually thought about it yes I can understand why the waters cold


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> My great aunt passed away on Saturday. She was 98. Am going to the visitation tomorrow afternoon and will probably meet relatives I haven't seen since I moved away 50 years ago.


Sorry to hear about your great aunt Liz . Though hopefully it will be good to meet up with a few relatives


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have done that in the past with what I know as concrete blocks- usually put ornaments in the spaces, back then.


We call them Besser blocks.

I started this post about 10 hours ago. Computer was playing up and I needed to go out and have only just got back. But think I need togo back downstairs as it very hot up here. Another day at 100 (or so close as to make no difference). Meant to be a change coming in a few hours. But it may be accompanied by rainless thuunder storms which along with the strong wind coul dbe really bad for fire danger.
Western Austrlaia has already had 4 deaths in fires- at lest these were started naturally not by fire bugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you. I do take bit D as supplement. Was a little surprised when doc said I was low on vit D. I thought walking outside with Maya daily should be enough.


Same here- I am out almost every day and don't cover myslef well a lot of the time. Would without a doubt get above the recommened amount of sunlight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, I'm back on Prednisone. Not thrilled about taking it but it should mean my colitis will be controlled through holidays.


Its a shame the side effects are so severe as it is such a wonder drug if not fo them. Hope you are well enough to enjoy Thanksgiving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, happy anniversary.
> Daralene, love that your coupon was honored. This world so needs compassion and kindness. Thinking of walking where you are with winter setting in. Do you have a mall nearby? Some malls open early for walkers. I don't think I'd walk as regularly without Maya. Incidentally, you might enjoy a pace counter...not name but what it does, craft set in. Anyway I think you would be surprised how many steps you take going up and down stairs. They do motivate cause you tend to take pride in 10,000. Steps a day.


Pedometer. I have an app on my phone. Hard to get the 10,000 though I find. Even walking into the city and back at least 20 minutes each way isn't enough. However I well and truly made it today despite the heat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I think I know who you mean- and I often don't read her posts as she pushes her views and doesn't seem to acknowledge that others are an option. Her best was hand washing her woollens- by throwing them in the washing machine on a wool cycle.Thats how I wash mine but would never say I handwash them. . I use a handwashing cycle on my washing machine, I don't hand wash
> But there are more great posters than not and I do enjoy my digest and the time with other KPers as well.


Yes that's her . I was reading a post the other day about what to use to wash wool items 
A few people posted different things and then she posted a long list of all the things she would never use including what the other posters had all said so you can imagine the posts that turned up after that , but then it got back on track again and went on to different things including makeup and getting your face done in the big shops and how it was fun well she came back with a large picture of herself and claiming she never wore make and would never touch any of them open jars that are filthy and full of bacteria so as you can imagine it went downhill from there so I left. But I do enjoy reading interesting posts over on the main forum . I've learned a lot and made a few internet friends


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, just a quick guess but I'm thinking George could be a reference to St George the dragon slayer of English legend! Loving the knitted items you are showing this week, helps with the sadness I'm feeling. SIL sent us a gorgeous bouquet of spring flowers yesterday to thank us for our support with the moving etc. I got a call from her friend down in Matamata and they are terribly worried about her behaviour and health. We are going down on Sunday to visit and see what maybe going on. They just don't know what we have had to deal with over the years, and how she has hidden her true self from them, but now they see the reality and finding it hard to cope with.
> I guess I'm in a grief situation, feeling down but will pick myself up and get on with life and all it throws at us. I don't have any projects on the needles or cross stitch at present so reading instead, as finding it hard to focus on things creative. Had to frog my cross stitch as made big mistake so put it away for now, as don't want to totally mess it up. On the plus side though Saturday 21st is our 45th wedding anniversary. Wow where have the years gone? Nothing special planned as we never celebrate it, we are just happy remembering our special day together without any fuss made.


Enjoy Saturday- 45 is worth doing something for.
Grief is an insidious thing- you often don't recognise it for what it is. Hope your SIL can settle and the family there are willing to provide the help she needs. Hopefully some of it is just the new place and trying to settle into a new place and stuggling to cope. If so she should settle as tyhings start to become normal again for her. But it must be hard for the family to realise that she needs more support than they realised. 
What a relief that you don't have the day to day support now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> And this is just Spring. My but what a summer you will have. :shock: :shock:


Summer is only 2 weeks away- but yes we have had an early hot start to summer (October was over 5 degrees above average and November currently over 2 above. Centigrade of course).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Tried getting on to KP last night right when it was down so am back for a while. But not long as upstairs will soon get very hot (heading for 39 today (which is over 100F). So will soon head down to the cooler part of the house.


 :shock: That is a bit too hot! We got to 30c today, 27yesterday and 35c on Tuesday. Tomorrow 19c I think and rain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
> Forgot to add...my first real thumb and it actually looks like one. Now I think I could do gloves if I ever had to. I understand the process. Another light bulb turning on.


Its adorable! Sorry to hear that your hand is so sore though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My great aunt passed away on Saturday. She was 98. Am going to the visitation tomorrow afternoon and will probably meet relatives I haven't seen since I moved away 50 years ago.


So sorry about you great aunt. 50 years is a long time between meeting people- they may have changed just slightly in that time.
Hope the catching up can be enjoyable and not too stressful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> zoloft sounds a great idea- hopefully this will work for you and you will soon be feeling brighter.
> 
> Not having ever been to the US I've got no idea what could be bought over there so can't help! But I could give an indication of whether ideas are availble here or not.
> It's lovely of Heidi to let her come and share Christmas with them.


Ditto,,,,, thats what I was thinking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't heparin a blood thinner? at least i think that is what they shoot into my stomach to stop blood clots. --- sam


Correct Sam. I don't know why it woul dbe in the cream talked about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I did catrch up and now downstairs I go. At least now iwth a weather app I can watch the temperature without putting up the blinds and know when to open up the house. ALmost as bad as an app to tell me when to feed the baby or whihc side to start on. Heaven forbid you don't feed at the right time or start on the wron gside. Fortuntelly Vicky doesn't intend using one- I woudl have found it very hard to keep my mouth shut! Babies are little people not machines and assuming they are healthy don't start their life with machines controlling everything.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I think he is quite tall, but I don't have any handy 3 year olds to measure him against! His daddy is just over 6ft tall, but his mum is only about 5ft 3in so who knows how big he'll end up - he was on the 98th percentile for length when he was born. Here is the birthday boy with his new Thomas the Tank Engine railway track.


He is a real little boy now isnt he? Just too cute. I can see he loves that train track.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I did catrch up and now downstairs I go. At least now iwth a weather app I can watch the temperature without putting up the blinds and know when to open up the house. ALmost as bad as an app to tell me when to feed the baby or whihc side to start on. Heaven forbid you don't feed at the right time or start on the wron gside. Fortuntelly Vicky doesn't intend using one- I woudl have found it very hard to keep my mouth shut! Babies are little people not machines and assuming they are healthy don't start their life with machines controlling everything.


Mmm hmm. Lol about the app. Crazy. I havent heard of anyone using it and thank goodness DD never did either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Those nose tubes freak me out to and I've never had one just the thought of it makes my toes curl
> 
> Hope you enjoy your day Jeanette and that the work goes alright
> Hope you get news from Cheryl soon and that it's good news
> ...


UGH to the nose tube.... Rookie, I am with you on that. When I had mine put in after turning septic after bowel surgery, it took them FIVE goes to get it in. I will NEVER forget that. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so far behind! I don't have time now to even try to catch up. I still have not finished last week, and maybe only really on page 1 here.
> 
> Short update from here. I had 2 reg. check up Dr. appointments on Monday, and have one today with the endocrynologist for my thyroid. I am not exactly liking what I have read on my report, but my reg. Dr. didn't seem too concerned. She is expecting that I will have to have a biopsy, and I don't doubt it. We will see what he says today.
> 
> ...


Oh poor little Arianna.  I hope she is much better by now.

And I hope they get to bottom of your health issues too and get it all sorted out. BIG HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I went looking were I shouldn't again and spotted this it's the Santa hat that Penny wore on Big Bang theory . I think if I have time I might try to knit this for Christmas


 :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would love to build one of these!
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-craft-desk?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=4a8de7fa64-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-4a8de7fa64-61041561


Oh my gosh I saw that too. It is brilliant. Am trying to figure out how I could set one up. All those baskets for yarn😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know I live in a small dimensioned house!


We downsized about 9 years ago and moved from a 4 bedroom 3 floor house into a 2 bedroom bungalow. This place has absolutely no indoor storage. The main bedroom is wall to wall cupboards. I got my stash pretty much organized a few months ago and am happy with it but always looking for good ideas.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so far behind! I don't have time now to even try to catch up. I still have not finished last week, and maybe only really on page 1 here.
> 
> Short update from here. I had 2 reg. check up Dr. appointments on Monday, and have one today with the endocrynologist for my thyroid. I am not exactly liking what I have read on my report, but my reg. Dr. didn't seem too concerned. She is expecting that I will have to have a biopsy, and I don't doubt it. We will see what he says today.
> 
> ...


Sure hope Arriana is doing much better. Poor little muffin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds like she needs a life. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes that's her . I was reading a post the other day about what to use to wash wool items
> A few people posted different things and then she posted a long list of all the things she would never use including what the other posters had all said so you can imagine the posts that turned up after that , but then it got back on track again and went on to different things including makeup and getting your face done in the big shops and how it was fun well she came back with a large picture of herself and claiming she never wore make and would never touch any of them open jars that are filthy and full of bacteria so as you can imagine it went downhill from there so I left. But I do enjoy reading interesting posts over on the main forum . I've learned a lot and made a few internet friends


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now i should go to bed. --- sam


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So cute and really wonderful snowflake patterns. :thumbup:


Most of those are so cute. Wonder if I could whip up some of those too😊
I am not a crocheter but one of my daughters sent me a picture of slippers that look like running shoes. I started one today and after 2 frogs it is not looking too bad. Determined to give them to her for Christmas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, I'm back on Prednisone. Not thrilled about taking it but it should mean my colitis will be controlled through holidays.


Oh dear, but as you say it will be under control.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, I'm back on Prednisone. Not thrilled about taking it but it should mean my colitis will be controlled through holidays.


It will be worth it if it helps you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yesterday reached 40 (104). ANother hot day today, though not as hot. So may not be around much again today.


I would be a puddle on the floor.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> when i had my gall bladder op - something wasn't working right and my stomack started to swell. the nurse came in - took one look and left - came back with a tube - handed me a glass of water and said drink - the tube was down before i got the glass to my lips - she was very slick - and then hooked to a suction machine. you can't really eat with a tube down your throat - do you know how much food there is on television. and i had the tube in for six days. heidi and i would sit there and laugh at all the food we saw on the tv. and it came out and easy as it went down. --- sam


You were SO lucky it went in that easy. My story is.... I had a bowl in one hand (to be sick in coz I was constantly vomiting anyway) other hand holding a cup of water with a straw. My instructions were "as soon as you feel the tube near your throat.. sip and swallow. Tap if you going to throw up. :shock: SOOOO... it went.... sip, swallow, gag, throw up, start all over.... Fifth time it went down. :shock: :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The sentence I wrote was Have you been having strong wind which set me laughing then I tried changing the sentence and just gave up as each time it just got funnier
> I know I have a childish sense of humour 🙄


LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad I'm not trying to cope with Australia's temperatures. We have a max. today of 17 C. Possibly a certain wind chill factor too.


 :thumbup: Yep poor Margaret is really getting some serious heat.

Terrible bush fires in Western Australia. Out of control and 4 people have died. Two of them were tourists.... trying to save a horse. So sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have the heel turned, I think it came out okay hopefully the toe goes as smoothly.


It looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> It looks wonderful! Thanks for sharing it with us.


I just thought it would be easy to do and it looks so lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Fan, Happy Wedding Anniversary on Saturday.


From me too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DMSO, dexpanthenol, and heparin, is sold in Germany and eastern Europe for topical use in sprains, tendinitis, and local inflammation.[20]


Thank you, I had never heard of that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It truly is fun learning about other parts of the world, especially from the people that live there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry for the loss of you Aunt, I hope that visiting with relative though will be pleasant.


RE Budasha... from me too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you got some answers during your visit. Hope Arianna is better soon.
> 
> Sam, thanks for posting the Quonset photo. I'm sure DH will make something wooden for GS but not too big, maybe 18" square.
> 
> ...


Bonnie those mitts are so gorgeous. You are very talented. 
Awe and that is one cute puppy. What is her name?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did he enjoy being a birthday boy? It is time he had his fringe cut at least. I put a hair clip in my great nephews hair once- and he loved it at a similar age to Luke; however his grandfather hated it as boys don't use hair clips. His father does get it cut now fo him. Think he realised that it really does need to be kept out of his eyes.
> Well our first grandkids won't share a birthday.


He had a ball with his new toys yesterday and as DS#2, DIL & Caitlin (or Caitlin-the-bear as Luke calls her!) are coming this afternoon no doubt they will have a toy for him too. He is having a party on Sunday so that's bound to bring more new toys! I've forgotten exactly when the baby is due?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I asked DH if he would consider building me a tiny house out back to use as my crafting cabin. He sayed it wouldn't be big enough....LOL...I assured him it would....LOL.


I told my DH I would even be happy with a little travel trailer out in the back. Could live out there for awhile if I felt like it😊


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think I know who you mean- and I often don't read her posts as she pushes her views and doesn't seem to acknowledge that others are an option. Her best was hand washing her woollens- by throwing them in the washing machine on a wool cycle.Thats how I wash mine but would never say I handwash them. . I use a handwashing cycle on my washing machine, I don't hand wash
> But there are more great posters than not and I do enjoy my digest and the time with other KPers as well.


Reminds me of Maggie Smith in Downton Abbey - when she was challenged by her son who said that other people were entitled to their opinions she said, "Yes, they are entitled to their opinions, they are just not entitled to be right!" :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you got some answers during your visit. Hope Arianna is better soon.
> 
> Sam, thanks for posting the Quonset photo. I'm sure DH will make something wooden for GS but not too big, maybe 18" square.
> 
> ...


Lovely mitts and that pup is gorgeous!! What has he called her?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you got some answers during your visit. Hope Arianna is better soon.
> 
> Sam, thanks for posting the Quonset photo. I'm sure DH will make something wooden for GS but not too big, maybe 18" square.
> 
> ...


Fantastic mittens though I cant imagine being that cold to need them. I am glad we dont get the cold that you get... but I guess you deal with what you have wherever you live.

Aaaw, adorable puppy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I go to the main area I do a very quick glance through ususally. If I open a post that is negative I just click off it quickly; refuse to be drawin into such discourse. Mostly look at the resource links and occassionally comment on photos but only with positive comments. There is more than eough ugliness in the world to cause more. We truly are blessed here on the KTP.


We sure are!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> isn't heparin a blood thinner? at least i think that is what they shoot into my stomach to stop blood clots. --- sam


Yep, I am sure you are right.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> almost too pretty to eat....


RE. The pavlova that Kate posted a picture of. Only almost Gwen! I would have no problems at all cutting into it. LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Four cardigans I have knitted for Caitlin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too was expecting New Zealand to have warm waters but that was based on the weather you have but now I have actually thought about it yes I can understand why the waters cold


They flow up from the Antarctic- whereas your warm currents are flowing up from the equator.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We call them Besser blocks.
> 
> I started this post about 10 hours ago. Computer was playing up and I needed to go out and have only just got back. But think I need togo back downstairs as it very hot up here. Another day at 100 (or so close as to make no difference). Meant to be a change coming in a few hours. But it may be accompanied by rainless thuunder storms which along with the strong wind coul dbe really bad for fire danger.
> Western Austrlaia has already had 4 deaths in fires- at lest these were started naturally not by fire bugs.


I have heard them called Breeze blocks, but don't recall if that is NZ or UK terminology.
Not good, however the fires are started, but as you say at least it was not firebugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's sure been windy here, it got up to about 50f today, but didn't feel it with wind chill, we're down to 27f already this evening. David got home a bit ago, he had said the last pair of socks I made wouldn't go over his heel when he went to put them on on Monday, they went on tonight, he just can't pull them on like the store bought ones or the other pair I made. I wonder if I block the and stretch out the ankle just a bit when they are drying if that would help? Just have to find something to use, I knew I needed to get a set of sock blockers. Lol


Because my DH has such a long foot and high arch (the real problem) , he's always had trouble getting socks on; especially the hand made ones. I solved the issue by making the entire cuff and leg portion in a very stretchy rib. But, the socks still need to be curled up in the hand and put on by sticking toes in and then rolling sock over foot and heel.

You can block them out and they'll go on his foot, but might not stay up so he'll have the slouchy sock. If he's wearing boots, it won't make a difference.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Four cardigans I have knitted for Caitlin.


Aaaw they are soooo cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh my gosh I saw that too. It is brilliant. Am trying to figure out how I could set one up. All those baskets for yarn😊


That was largely what appealed to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> We downsized about 9 years ago and moved from a 4 bedroom 3 floor house into a 2 bedroom bungalow. This place has absolutely no indoor storage. The main bedroom is wall to wall cupboards. I got my stash pretty much organized a few months ago and am happy with it but always looking for good ideas.


You are lucky having that wall of cupboards!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and now i should go to bed. --- sam


I think maybe you got there, at least you are no longer online!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> UGH to the nose tube.... Rookie, I am with you on that. When I had mine put in after turning septic after bowel surgery, it took them FIVE goes to get it in. I will NEVER forget that. :shock:


They had to finally put me out on Atavan -- from then on, I don't remember anything for over a day and 1/2. I think they kept me out until the tube could come out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yep poor Margaret is really getting some serious heat.
> 
> Terrible bush fires in Western Australia. Out of control and 4 people have died. Two of them were tourists.... trying to save a horse. So sad.


Oh dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Four cardigans I have knitted for Caitlin.


They look lovely! Nice soft colours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DGS says Happy Birthday to Luke and wondered if Seth was still talking to me. That kid has a memory like a steel trap; I can't even remember the last time he was here with me on the tea party, but it must have been during the summer time. Caren, he says "hi" to Seth and hello to Caitlyn.

Love seeing all the photos, etc., but don't have the time to comment these days. I'm off to get a bunch of communications for the benefits plans written and sent back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> They had to finally put me out on Atavan -- from then on, I don't remember anything for over a day and 1/2. I think they kept me out until the tube could come out.


 :-(


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> He had a ball with his new toys yesterday and as DS#2, DIL & Caitlin (or Caitlin-the-bear as Luke calls her!) are coming this afternoon no doubt they will have a toy for him too. He is having a party on Sunday so that's bound to bring more new toys! I've forgotten exactly when the baby is due?


29th-so 10 days (well in 40minutes 9 days).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you got some answers during your visit. Hope Arianna is better soon.
> 
> Sam, thanks for posting the Quonset photo. I'm sure DH will make something wooden for GS but not too big, maybe 18" square.
> 
> ...


 Your mittens are beautiful Bonnie 
And puppy is gorgeous 
Just a warning Bonnie that's how I ended up with Mishka 
Middle son still says she is his dog 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I asked DH if he would consider building me a tiny house out back to use as my crafting cabin. He sayed it wouldn't be big enough....LOL...I assured him it would....LOL.


They have what people call summer houses here , basically larger than a wooden shed with windows but you can get some really nice ones now with lovely patio doors on . They are becoming very popular and are getting used as anything from a gym to an office as people are getting them insulated and power put in . I saw were a KPer has had one put in her garden and it's now her craft room . If I ever get the money I would get one


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautifully executed Kate. I especially like the coral/pink one. I've yet to do a baby cardigan; keep saying I'm going to but.....


KateB said:


> Four cardigans I have knitted for Caitlin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not that you are counting, right Margaret.....LOL


darowil said:


> 29th-so 10 days (well in 40minutes 9 days).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Summer is only 2 weeks away- but yes we have had an early hot start to summer (October was over 5 degrees above average and November currently over 2 above. Centigrade of course).


Want to swap we have had gale force winds, heavy downpours, flooding and apparently snow by the weekend , a big change from the beginning of November when temperatures were unseasonably warm 
Waded through water that almost came to the top of my wellies yesterday as Mishka ran back and forth , she must have thought a river just for me as she splashed past me


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm headed to the sewing machine after a quick check on the digest. TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:05 am here and I need to get a slipper finished to go in the mail on Friday. Already have a mate. Just too tired to finish it last night.

Wet overcast day here. Good day for movies, pajamas and knitting.

Will check in later on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Reminds me of Maggie Smith in Downton Abbey - when she was challenged by her son who said that other people were entitled to their opinions she said, "Yes, they are entitled to their opinions, they are just not entitled to be right!" :lol:


I love that. :XD: :XD: :XD: Actually reminds me of a friend we have who sadly, is now passed.

I want to find the quotes of Maggie's sayings. I saw them once and didn't bookmark them, but I have so many bookmarks, probably still couldn't find them. How she makes me laugh. She sure gets the zinger lines.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thank you, I had never heard of that.


You are welcome. I can buy it here in Health Food Stores.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it sounds like she needs a life. --- sam


I think now it's become some sort of a not very nice game between her a some people she has upset . I personally would just ignore the remarks but they will retaliate and it just goes round in circles . The shame of it is that she does make some very beautiful items and links to them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Most of those are so cute. Wonder if I could whip up some of those too😊
> I am not a crocheter but one of my daughters sent me a picture of slippers that look like running shoes. I started one today and after 2 frogs it is not looking too bad. Determined to give them to her for Christmas.


Are those the purple converse ones I've seen on Facebook . They are lovely I keep looking at them and wondering if I can knit them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yep poor Margaret is really getting some serious heat.
> 
> Terrible bush fires in Western Australia. Out of control and 4 people have died. Two of them were tourists.... trying to save a horse. So sad.


Oh no if there are fires now what is it going to be like in the summer months


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Want to swap we have had gale force winds, heavy downpours, flooding and apparently snow by the weekend , a big change from the beginning of November when temperatures were unseasonably warm
> Waded through water that almost came to the top of my wellies yesterday as Mishka ran back and forth , she must have thought a river just for me as she splashed past me


That really was some rain. Sounds like the house is ok, which is wonderful. We had very strong winds and rain too but today shocked me as it is warmer. Thought it was a cold front moving in, but to my delight, it is lovely, though overcast. Too cute about Mishka thinking it was her river.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Four cardigans I have knitted for Caitlin.


They are gorgeous Kate . I really like the shade of blue / turquoise you used 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you got some answers during your visit. Hope Arianna is better soon.
> 
> Sam, thanks for posting the Quonset photo. I'm sure DH will make something wooden for GS but not too big, maybe 18" square.
> 
> ...


Those mittens are fantastic. Really beautiful and your niece will never have cold hands. I just love the work you do :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Lovely puppy too. It really is quite a job training them isn't it! However, once trained the bond of love makes it all worth it. Sure do wish they had puppy diapers. :XD: :XD: :XD:

I take it you have to put a needle through the leather by hand in order to bead the mitts? That must be quite a job to do. Can you order the rabbit fur like that or like the Native Americans, do you have to get it yourselves? I so admire the boots and mittens you make. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They flow up from the Antarctic- whereas your warm currents are flowing up from the equator.


I don't think I would describe the North Sea as having warm currents, your toes go numb as soon as you dip your feet in the water 😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> 29th-so 10 days (well in 40minutes 9 days).


How is your daughter doing Margaret getting a bit nervous or all calm and serene


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow those mittens are gorgeous! And I love the new puppy. What's his/her name?


Her name is Kimber, DH says that's a ridiculous name for a dog but DS had it picked out for ages.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Correct Sam. I don't know why it woul dbe in the cream talked about.


Heparin does seem an odd thing to be in pain cream


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Reminds me of Maggie Smith in Downton Abbey - when she was challenged by her son who said that other people were entitled to their opinions she said, "Yes, they are entitled to their opinions, they are just not entitled to be right!" :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Four cardigans I have knitted for Caitlin.


Wow! She's going to be the best dressed baby in town.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David doesn't mind weeding in our garden, he'll spend hours out there, I'm with you, I'd much rather knit. :-D


I enjoy playing in the dirt, too. I can't have a real garden here, but I have loads of potted plants that I enjoy.

Up to page 36...I might get caught up before the new one starts tomorrow! :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Been to the hospital with husband this morning came home with a lovely machine that is going to communicate with husband ICD and tell us if we have to get to the hospital . It will also alert the hospital to any problems so they can either advise us what to do or send an ambulance . I know it's serious but the machine has 2 alarms one is a warning that he needs to seek medical advice and sounds like a car alarm the other is need an ambulance now and sounds like an ambulance siren . Whoever made them had a wierd sense of humour


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the fires in Australia and the deaths. I hope they will be able to get them under control soon. Hope the cost to wildlife won't be too great.

Kate, that is just so cute that Luke calls Caitlin, the bear. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It does sound affectionate too, which is wonderful. The cardigans for Caitlin are so beautiful!!!! Perfect for the upcoming weather.

Rookie, love it that DGS says hello to the other DGC on here. The relationships we have go on through the generations.

Mags7, great that you are giving the crochet a go and hope that it is going well.

Grandmapaula, hope you are not in too much pain. Sending you Healing Wishes and prayers for a complete recovery. From the sounds of it, you will be needing a lot of down time. Isn't knitting and the computer wonderful for these times, that is if you can sit up. :?: Thinking of you!!!

Sam, thanks for the Quonset link. So thoughtful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been to the hospital with husband this morning came home with a lovely machine that is going to communicate with husband ICD and tell us if we have to get to the hospital . It will also alert the hospital to any problems so they can either advise us what to do or send an ambulance . I know it's serious but the machine has 2 alarms one is a warning that he needs to seek medical advice and sounds like a car alarm the other is need an ambulance now and sounds like an ambulance siren . Whoever made them had a wierd sense of humour


That would be scary to have the alarms like that going off. Knowing you, you will be able to keep DH calm if they go off. I agree, weird sense of humor. Should be a calming sound so as not to make him worse.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to bother all of you but I am thinking too much. Basically this is my weak point, interpreting patterns.

Here are my questions and I hope I can even ask as it confuses me. I'll state my questions first and then the directions. I am thinking that when I work 2 rounds in pattern, I do not increase on those. Also thinking that it includes the round I just made the increase on, as it is not 2 "more" rounds but just says 2 rounds. Pattern is one row with quills and one row straight knitting all the way around.

Questions:
I'm not sure if I do increases every row or does working in pattern mean to do one row straight knitting all the way around without increases.

when it says work in pattern 2 rounds, does that include the round I am doing more as 1 or do I work that round and then do 2 more, because it is at the very beginning of the round when I make the inc., so thinking it could include that as one of the 2 rounds.
______________________________________
Throughout the thumb gusset maintain quill pattern on the third and fourth needle. (I'm doing Magic Loop so it is the 2nd needle)

Knit stitches on the first needle to last 2 stitches, place first marker, increase 1, knit 1, increase 1, place second marker, knit last stitch on needle. Work 2 rounds in pattern. 
(So I make the increase and then knit around. Is this round 1 of the 2 rounds?)

After that is done:
Increase 1 stitch each after first and before second marker, then work 2 rounds in pattern-repeat these 3 rounds until you have 13 stitches between markers. 
(Here it says repeat these 3 rounds making it sound like I shouldn't include the one where I made the increase and that it should say work 2 more rounds in the first instruction.)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I buy the hide & rabbit fur at Halford Hide & Fur from Edmonton. When I first started making them I took alot of teasing that soon I would be chewing the moose hides. I guess in old times after it was tanned the women chewed on it to soften it. Yuk!
I have special needles for sewing-glovers needle, like knife on the end & beading- a beading needle that's very fine & terrible to thread.



Cashmeregma said:


> Those mittens are fantastic. Really beautiful and your niece will never have cold hands. I just love the work you do :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely puppy too. It really is quite a job training them isn't it! However, once trained the bond of love makes it all worth it. Sure do wish they had puppy diapers. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I take it you have to put a needle through the leather by hand in order to bead the mitts? That must be quite a job to do. Can you order the rabbit fur like that or like the Native Americans, do you have to get it yourselves? I so admire the boots and mittens you make. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been to the hospital with husband this morning came home with a lovely machine that is going to communicate with husband ICD and tell us if we have to get to the hospital . It will also alert the hospital to any problems so they can either advise us what to do or send an ambulance . I know it's serious but the machine has 2 alarms one is a warning that he needs to seek medical advice and sounds like a car alarm the other is need an ambulance now and sounds like an ambulance siren . Whoever made them had a wierd sense of humour


I guess it's good to have the monitor so he will get attention quickly when he needs it but having those sirens go off will be a little scary. Hopefully they won't go off often


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess it's good to have the monitor so he will get attention quickly when he needs it but having those sirens go off will be a little scary. Hopefully they won't go off often


Don't have to go to the hospital as often now as they will check his heart at the hospital by connecting to this device and his ICD implant so we only have to go for checks every couple of month 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

After signing of earlier Deuce jumped up on the bef and curled up with me. So needless to say I just woke up now.&#128533;


Sonja oh my goodness. Hugs and prayers.

Bonnie such a cute puppy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I buy the hide & rabbit fur at Halford Hide & Fur from Edmonton. When I first started making them I took alot of teasing that soon I would be chewing the moose hides. I guess in old times after it was tanned the women chewed on it to soften it. Yuk!
> I have special needles for sewing-glovers needle, like knife on the end & beading- a beading needle that's very fine & terrible to thread.


I know what you mean about chewing the moose hides. I read about the Inuit and in the old days the women chewed the hides and whatever they sewed with and when their teeth were worn out, according to this book, they would give themselves to nature and just sit waiting for death by whatever means, freezing, polar bear, etc. Guess life was survival and usefulness was vital. You sure don't want to chew those hides. :XD: :XD: :XD: A lot of work Bonnie, but so worth it. Just beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Don't have to go to the hospital as often now as they will check his heart at the hospital by connecting to this device and his ICD implant so we only have to go for checks every couple of month
> Sonja


That is wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't think I would describe the North Sea as having warm currents, your toes go numb as soon as you dip your feet in the water 😀


No, that is true- but neither does the Gulf Stream reach the East Coast!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Want to swap we have had gale force winds, heavy downpours, flooding and apparently snow by the weekend , a big change from the beginning of November when temperatures were unseasonably warm
> Waded through water that almost came to the top of my wellies yesterday as Mishka ran back and forth , she must have thought a river just for me as she splashed past me


Lots of wind and rain here today as well, was a good day for staying in and knitting. I have finally finished one fingerless glove after three attempts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, that is true- but neither does the Gulf Stream reach the East Coast!


No but I wish it did


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No but I wish it did


Mind you, if it did you wouldn't notice the difference at this time of year, really.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, beautiful sweaters.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Lots of wind and rain here today as well, was a good day for staying in and knitting. I have finally finished one fingerless glove after three attempts.


Hello Caren . Is it a hard pattern that you are struggling with . I was hoping to make my first pair for myself but I don't think I will be making them any time soon . Are you getting used to your new home and surroundings ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Mind you, if it did you wouldn't notice the difference at this time of year, really.


That is true . There is a small coastal town called Redcar that has an annual New Year's Day swim . I think they are mad it's absolutely freezing and not a wetsuit in sight .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, Please accept my sincere condolences on the passing of your aunt. Sounds like she is of the same stock as my aunt, but I know age does not mean you won't miss her terribly. Thinking of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

4 birthdays and Christmas. Yikes....I have it all under control, so I say. Son just wants money as he's buying sound equipment, so he's easy. Think I have it all done except for the knitting. Each year I vow to start knitting at the beginning of the year for the end and have yet to do it. :XD: :XD: :XD: But at least Christmas stockings and presents are pretty much all done. I'm ahead this year but so are a lot of other people. So many sizes in sports team wear are already bought out. At least the size I wanted. Guess that is another thing you have to buy in the summer if you want it for Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Lots of wind and rain here today as well, was a good day for staying in and knitting. I have finally finished one fingerless glove after three attempts.


Those must be difficult for you to be having trouble. Glad you finished one!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I'm just going to go ahead with the 2nd mitten. Even if I've misinterpreted it should still be a thumb. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No but I wish it did


I have never forgotten my just seven year old, older/young twin brother, Alexander, taking his shoes and socks off, on the beach near Thurso, on the North Coast of Scotland, on the 4th January 1956, and going paddling in the sea. Mind you by that night the storm warnings were out, and we left for home in a hurry, before daylight. The snow on the road down to Inverness was drifting up about ten feet high- quite spectacular!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Mind you, if it did you wouldn't notice the difference at this time of year, really.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Caren . Is it a hard pattern that you are struggling with . I was hoping to make my first pair for myself but I don't think I will be making them any time soon . Are you getting used to your new home and surroundings ?
> Sonja


No it is just my own design. I wasn't happy with the way it fit my hand. I have got one finished, the second one should be finished by morning. Pretty much used to my new home, the surroundings will take a bit. Do give them.a try really they are not hard. My problem was I had cast on too many stitches and didn't want to have to start over. One wouldn't think 10 stitches would make so much fifference.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those must be difficult for you to be having trouble. Glad you finished one!


Not difficult just didn't want to.start over was all. Ended up takung both out and stsrting over any ways.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I started to reply this morning but puppy needed to go out & I never got back to it, sorry.
The mitts I make I increase 1stitch each round so I think if you do the increases every second round it should work out.
Seems like when you pay fvor patterns they should have clear instructions



Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to bother all of you but I am thinking too much. Basically this is my weak point, interpreting patterns.
> 
> Here are my questions and I hope I can even ask as it confuses me. I'll state my questions first and then the directions. I am thinking that when I work 2 rounds in pattern, I do not increase on those. Also thinking that it includes the round I just made the increase on, as it is not 2 "more" rounds but just says 2 rounds. Pattern is one row with quills and one row straight knitting all the way around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never forgotten my just seven year old, older/young twin brother, Alexander, taking his shoes and socks off, on the beach near Thurso, on the North Coast of Scotland, on the 4th January 1956, and going paddling in the sea. Mind you by that night the storm warnings were out, and we left for home in a hurry, before daylight. The snow on the road down to Inverness was drifting up about ten feet high- quite spectacular!


Did he have any toes left I'm surprised he didn't have frostbite 
Although I did swim in the Baltic Sea when I was young I'm surprised I didn't suffer from some kind of polution poisoning never mind frost bite


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

When I got up at 8 to get Gage ready for s hoo It must have tuned last night. But when I woke up at 11:30 the sun was shining and the wind has picked up. Now at 2:30pm it is clouding over and wind is getting a bit worse. I saw that we are to have weather/snow warnings.&#128533;

Walked downtown to the bank and back. Took 1 1/2 hours. Was nice to get out and have fresh air.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think I'm just going to go ahead with the 2nd mitten. Even if I've misinterpreted it should still be a thumb. LOL


Hope you manage to work it out Daralene wish I could help but I have never made mittens 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> No it is just my own design. I wasn't happy with the way it fit my hand. I have got one finished, the second one should be finished by morning. Pretty much used to my new home, the surroundings will take a bit. Do give them.a try really they are not hard. My problem was I had cast on too many stitches and didn't want to have to start over. One wouldn't think 10 stitches would make so much fifference.


Your glove looks good Caren , fits ok now , I'm going to give them a try I have a pattern all picked out its just that I have decided to knit some small gifts for Christmas and I've already detoured of course with the head band so I'm just finishing the first pair of socks just the toe part to do


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Paula I sure hope your home by now and feeling better!! Scary for both of you I bet. Hugs and prayers for quick healing



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> No it is just my own design. I wasn't happy with the way it fit my hand. I have got one finished, the second one should be finished by morning. Pretty much used to my new home, the surroundings will take a bit. Do give them.a try really they are not hard. My problem was I had cast on too many stitches and didn't want to have to start over. One wouldn't think 10 stitches would make so much fifference.


Love that yarn! Turned out quite lovely. Worth doing over for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I started to reply this morning but puppy needed to go out & I never got back to it, sorry.
> The mitts I make I increase 1stitch each round so I think if you do the increases every second round it should work out.
> Seems like when you pay fvor patterns they should have clear instructions


Thanks Bonnie. Sounds good to me. :thumbup: Will do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Swedenme. I would be in the same shape if asked too. :wink: I'm sure the person writing the pattern has made it clear to themselves and others who understand the thinking. Just not to me. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, that was quite some experience with swimming for your brother and 10 ft. snow drifts the same day. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to get some supper started. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with the name.  


Bonnie7591 said:


> Her name is Kimber, DH says that's a ridiculous name for a dog but DS had it picked out for ages.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your glove looks good Caren , fits ok now , I'm going to give them a try I have a pattern all picked out its just that I have decided to knit some small gifts for Christmas and I've already detoured of course with the head band so I'm just finishing the first pair of socks just the toe part to do


I am avoiding socks right now at least until I finish up a couple other wips. Amy is sending me a few I left behind.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I see your point for sure but if it is a calming sound you might be more likely to ignore it.


Cashmeregma said:


> That would be scary to have the alarms like that going off. Knowing you, you will be able to keep DH calm if they go off. I agree, weird sense of humor. Should be a calming sound so as not to make him worse.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love that yarn! Turned out quite lovely. Worth doing over for sure.


Thank you, I bought the yarn a few years ago it was just waiting for the perfect project. I did contemplate leaving them too large. James laughed he knew I'd have to remake them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look very nice Caren


NanaCaren said:


> No it is just my own design. I wasn't happy with the way it fit my hand. I have got one finished, the second one should be finished by morning. Pretty much used to my new home, the surroundings will take a bit. Do give them.a try really they are not hard. My problem was I had cast on too many stitches and didn't want to have to start over. One wouldn't think 10 stitches would make so much fifference.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I never made it to the sewing machine this morning. After looking more closely at some pattrns I decided I needed to go to JoAnns and HL for a few supplies. Ended up not getting home until almost 2 p.m. Am really tired now so I'm going to take a nap. Will cal DGD and wish her happy birthday and let her know I will see her Sunday hopefully and deliver her present when I also will deliver her sister her b-day present too. Off to nap. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those look very nice Caren


Thank you very much 😊😊


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did he have any toes left I'm surprised he didn't have frostbite
> Although I did swim in the Baltic Sea when I was young I'm surprised I didn't suffer from some kind of polution poisoning never mind frost bite


The weather was warm- as it often is before a serious snowfall. So the water was not as cold as it might have been.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, that was quite some experience with swimming for your brother and 10 ft. snow drifts the same day. :shock:


Paddling, Daralene, paddling is feet only, not swimming!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous Kate . I really like the shade of blue / turquoise you used
> Sonja


The best bit is they were all knitted using wool (acrylic of course) from the Pound Shop (100g for £1)!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been to the hospital with husband this morning came home with a lovely machine that is going to communicate with husband ICD and tell us if we have to get to the hospital . It will also alert the hospital to any problems so they can either advise us what to do or send an ambulance . I know it's serious but the machine has 2 alarms one is a warning that he needs to seek medical advice and sounds like a car alarm the other is need an ambulance now and sounds like an ambulance siren . Whoever made them had a wierd sense of humour


I hope you don't get to hear them, but it must be reassuring to have the machine there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No but I wish it did


The Gulf Stream runs past us (allegedly :roll: ) but it didn't do anything for our summer this year!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The best bit is they were all knitted using wool (acrylic of course) from the Pound Shop (100g for £1)!


I wonder if that is the one in the shopping centre near me . I know they have some wool but I didn't realise they were 100gr . Is it the one were you can get 3 for £2 ? 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Little hat I made out of leftover yarn. So quick and cute.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The Gulf Stream runs past us (allegedly :roll: ) but it didn't do anything for our summer this year!


I was just reading something about 2015 being one of the wettest and windiest summers on record for parts of Scotland .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I read on my phone earlier, but didn't respond, not easy to do on the phone, so as I remember what I wanted to respond to, I'll respond. lol 

Jeanette, he doesn't like slouchy socks, he'd never wear them, but I was thinking I'd put one of the little rubber dryer balls I have in the ankle area and see how that works, I do love the way they fit once they are on him, the banded heel is great. These guys with long feet. lol I couldn't imagine if his shoe size was a 16 or something, I think I'd stop after one pair of anything much larger than his size 12's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I never made it to the sewing machine this morning. After looking more closely at some pattrns I decided I needed to go to JoAnns and HL for a few supplies. Ended up not getting home until almost 2 p.m. Am really tired now so I'm going to take a nap. Will cal DGD and wish her happy birthday and let her know I will see her Sunday hopefully and deliver her present when I also will deliver her sister her b-day present too. Off to nap. TTYL


Happy birthday to you GD's!

Doesn't it always work that way? Marla and I head out for a quick trip to someplace and end up spending several hours.  
Oh well, hope that you had a great nap.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am avoiding socks right now at least until I finish up a couple other wips. Amy is sending me a few I left behind.


 only a few? If you run out, I can send you a few WIPs of mine. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No it is just my own design. I wasn't happy with the way it fit my hand. I have got one finished, the second one should be finished by morning. Pretty much used to my new home, the surroundings will take a bit. Do give them.a try really they are not hard. My problem was I had cast on too many stitches and didn't want to have to start over. One wouldn't think 10 stitches would make so much fifference.


That looks great!! Love the yarn, it looks so soft. 
It's amazing how much 10 little stitches can make such a difference. 
I imagine it's a pretty big change when it's not just vacation, but I'm sure you are thoroughly enjoying it all, I'm so glad that you have gotten to make the move. Hi James!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kate, love the sweaters for Caitlyn, they are so cute. 

Sonja, I hope that the machine never needs to do it's beepy or ringing thing, but I'm glad you have it, hopefully it will give you peace of mind and it won't be needed. 

Well David left this morning to run up to Casper, Wy and back and was to be home tonight, but since he has to deliver a load to Boulder, Co tomorrow morning, he decided to just go back to the shop and swap trailers and head on up to Boulder tonight so that he'll be there first thing in the morning and then can be home (hopefully, from my mouth to Gods ears) early tomorrow after he picks up the return load in Denver.
So have to take him some drinks to the shop and leave in the car so he can grab them, I just have to remember to take them with me.  
Yes, I'm very bad about running out of the house and leaving behind whatever I was to take with, even with it hanging on the door knob or sitting right beside the door. :roll: Pathetic I know, but there you have it, I never forget my knitting, just everything else, yes, including my purse and/or phone.  
Oh well, I have to get off here and get ready to head out, see you all later. 
HUGS!!!! Everyone!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if that is the one in the shopping centre near me . I know they have some wool but I didn't realise they were 100gr . Is it the one were you can get 3 for £2 ?
> Sonja


No, it's all £1 a ball. I'll see if I've got any with the band still on & let you know the brand name.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> The Gulf Stream runs past us (allegedly :roll: ) but it didn't do anything for our summer this year!


Nothing alleged about it- what was not happening was your summer!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Little hat I made out of leftover yarn. So quick and cute.


You must be close to your fifty by now, Mel!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You must be close to your fifty by now, Mel!


I am still at 45. But this turned out cute. I will probably give it to my friends little girl for her dolls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am still at 45. But this turned out cute. I will probably give it to my friends little girl for her dolls.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No, it's all £1 a ball. I'll see if I've got any with the band still on & let you know the brand name.


Think I have the wrong £1 shop . I thought the wool I saw wasn't 100gr . I know there are a few different £1 shops . I will have a look next time I am in a town centre which could be a while as I really do not like going near one 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hooray I finished my men's socks now ladies socks . Anyone know the name of a nice stitch pattern I can put on the ladies ones as I do not want to do boring stocking stitch again 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute.


gagesmom said:


> Little hat I made out of leftover yarn. So quick and cute.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had quite a productive trip but did forget to get any iron on interfacing....grrrr.....I've now had an hour + nap, called DGD and wished her happy birthday and told her we'd see her Sunday with her gift. Now a little breathing room and can get her and her sister's gifts ade.

I also was just checking email and wanted to share this link to breads made in your crock pot.

http://www.purewow.com/food/Crock-pot-bread-recipes?utm_medium=email&utm_source=national&utm_campaign=30_Totally_Free_Things_to_Do_This_Holiday_Season_2015_11_19&utm_content=null_editorial


Poledra65 said:


> Happy birthday to you GD's!
> 
> Doesn't it always work that way? Marla and I head out for a quick trip to someplace and end up spending several hours.
> Oh well, hope that you had a great nap.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you got some answers during your visit. Hope Arianna is better soon.
> 
> Sam, thanks for posting the Quonset photo. I'm sure DH will make something wooden for GS but not too big, maybe 18" square.
> 
> ...


Fantastic work on those mittens. They will certainly keep your niece warm during the winter months. Are they a Christmas gift?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your condolences for my Great Aunt. I met several of my relatives today, some of whom I can't remember ever meeting. One of my cousins mentioned that he last saw me when I was 6 days old. He must have only been a little boy at the time. There are still more relatives to come tomorrow.

Bonnie - your mitts are gorgeous. I will post the recipe for the Red Lobster biscuits later. Your puppy probably needs a coat to entice him to go outside.

KateB - your cardigans are lovely. I look forward to seeing pictures of Caitlin wearing them.

Fan - Happy Anniversary on Saturday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been to the hospital with husband this morning came home with a lovely machine that is going to communicate with husband ICD and tell us if we have to get to the hospital . It will also alert the hospital to any problems so they can either advise us what to do or send an ambulance . I know it's serious but the machine has 2 alarms one is a warning that he needs to seek medical advice and sounds like a car alarm the other is need an ambulance now and sounds like an ambulance siren . Whoever made them had a wierd sense of humour


Sounds like the alarms will be scary. Hope they aren't overly loud.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, Please accept my sincere condolences on the passing of your aunt. Sounds like she is of the same stock as my aunt, but I know age does not mean you won't miss her terribly. Thinking of you.


Thanks Daralene.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No it is just my own design. I wasn't happy with the way it fit my hand. I have got one finished, the second one should be finished by morning. Pretty much used to my new home, the surroundings will take a bit. Do give them.a try really they are not hard. My problem was I had cast on too many stitches and didn't want to have to start over. One wouldn't think 10 stitches would make so much fifference.


Very nice. The yarn looks like it has a sheen to it, pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, condolences on the loss of your aunt.
Kate, love the fingerless mitts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie - Here's the recipe for Red Lobster's Cheddar Biscuits:

Ingredients:

2-1/2 cups Bisquick baking mix
3/4 cup cold whole milk
4 tablespoons cold butter (1/2 stick)
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1 heaping cup grated cheddar cheese

Brush on top of biscuits when done:
2 tablespoons butter, melted
1/4 teaspoon dried parsley flakes
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
pinch of salt

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees

2. Combine bisquick with cold butter in a medium bowl using a pastry cutter or large fork. You don't want to mix too thoroughly. There should be small chunks of butter that are about the size of peas. Add cheddar cheese, milk and 1/4 tsp garlic. mix by hand until combined but don't over mix.

3. Drop approximately 1/4 cup portions of the dough onto an ungreased cookie sheet (using an ice cream scoop).

4. Bake for 15 to 17 minutes or until tops of biscuits begin to turn light brown.

5. When you take the biscuits out of the oven, melt 2 tablespoons of butter in a small bowl. Stir in 1/2 tsp garlic powder and dried parsley flakes. Use brush to spread this garlic butter over the tops of all the biscuits. Use up all the butter. Makes one dozen biscuits.

(recipe courtesy of Todd Wilbur, "Top Secret Restaurant Recipes 2).

I suppose you could add more garlic if you wish.

My SIL made these last week and she just loved them. Hope you do too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, condolences on the loss of your aunt.
> Kate, love the fingerless mitts.


Thank you, Joy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, have I missed something, what's a banded heel? I did something truly idiotic today. Got ready for knitting group and couldn't find knitting bag. Looked all over. Figured I left it at clubhouse after Sunday mtg. Not there. Came home and looked again on kitchen table. Under Al's hat. Figured if I was so daffy I couldn't find knitting bag I did not belong behind wheel of car so went to bed. Tells you how I'm functioning with three nights disturbed sleep and colitis.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Four cardigans I have knitted for Caitlin.


The sweaters are beautiful. Caitlin will look so pretty in them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> That really was some rain. Sounds like the house is ok, which is wonderful. We had very strong winds and rain too but today shocked me as it is warmer. Thought it was a cold front moving in, but to my delight, it is lovely, though overcast. Too cute about Mishka thinking it was her river.


If your weather is like ours, expect some cold and probably some snow really soon. We are to expect 2-5 inches on Saturday and it has been beautiful these past few days. We have had lots of wind and some rain over the past few days and then the sun comes out for a bit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Only up to page 46.  See I missed Luke's birthday, so hoping he had loads of fun!

DD and I took the sewing machine to the "health spa." They said they'd call tomorrow with the diagnosis and estimate. We shall see. Off to work on the quilt now--didn't get one thing done yesterday!

As always, hugs, healing thoughts, & blessings to all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

#46. Woohoo 4 more to go.&#128077;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I read on my phone earlier, but didn't respond, not easy to do on the phone, so as I remember what I wanted to respond to, I'll respond. lol
> 
> Jeanette, he doesn't like slouchy socks, he'd never wear them, but I was thinking I'd put one of the little rubber dryer balls I have in the ankle area and see how that works, I do love the way they fit once they are on him, the banded heel is great. These guys with long feet. lol I couldn't imagine if his shoe size was a 16 or something, I think I'd stop after one pair of anything much larger than his size 12's.


I have a sign that says - "It takes extra love to hand knit socks for feet over size 10"....everyone except me and the grandkids (so far, anyway) are over size 10's. DH is 16, DS is 13 and girls are 10, 11 or 12 depending on shoe brand.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not that you are counting, right Margaret.....LOL


Not at all. No sign of it coming yet according to the obstetrician. Vicky doesn't sound like she is any hurry for it to arrive yet.
Edit- I think answers your question as to whether she is calm or not Sonja. Seems very calm. Slept badly last night so if this keeps up she might figure she would rather sleep badly with the baby out than in!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hooray I finished my men's socks now ladies socks . Anyone know the name of a nice stitch pattern I can put on the ladies ones as I do not want to do boring stocking stitch again
> Sonja


I love the skyp (skyp socks on Ravelry).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, have I missed something, what's a banded heel? I did something truly idiotic today. Got ready for knitting group and couldn't find knitting bag. Looked all over. Figured I left it at clubhouse after Sunday mtg. Not there. Came home and looked again on kitchen table. Under Al's hat. Figured if I was so daffy I couldn't find knitting bag I did not belong behind wheel of car so went to bed. Tells you how I'm functioning with three nights disturbed sleep and colitis.


I feel for you; sounds like me when I'm overly sleep deprived. Hope the new meds help you manage through the colitis.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella came home from the hospital today. She has 8 more days of IV antibiotics which she will continue to receive at home. She has about 150 home nursing hours a week, so the nurses will oversee this process as well as all the other monitors she is on when she is sleeping. 

Talking of big feet, both of my boys are wearing size 13 shoes and DH is a size 11. I wear a woman's size 10 so we all have big feet. The boys tell me I have little socks. 

I will not take much time to comment tonight so that I can get up earlier in the middle of the night. We have a potluck at work tomorrow so I will get up early to put my food in the oven for a bit and then into the crockpot to finish cooking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think now it's become some sort of a not very nice game between her a some people she has upset . I personally would just ignore the remarks but they will retaliate and it just goes round in circles . The shame of it is that she does make some very beautiful items and links to them


Doesn't she have some nice things- and can make good suggestions as well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday to your GDs. What are you making fr them?

Thanks for sharing the cockpot link.



Gweniepooh said:


> I had quite a productive trip but did forget to get any iron on interfacing....grrrr.....I've now had an hour + nap, called DGD and wished her happy birthday and told her we'd see her Sunday with her gift. Now a little breathing room and can get her and her sister's gifts ade.
> 
> I also was just checking email and wanted to share this link to breads made in your crock pot.
> 
> http://www.purewow.com/food/Crock-pot-bread-recipes?utm_medium=email&utm_source=national&utm_campaign=30_Totally_Free_Things_to_Do_This_Holiday_Season_2015_11_19&utm_content=null_editorial


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Doesn't she have some nice things- and can make good suggestions as well


And really draws the ire of some. I've wondered if it is some sort of jealousy thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been to the hospital with husband this morning came home with a lovely machine that is going to communicate with husband ICD and tell us if we have to get to the hospital . It will also alert the hospital to any problems so they can either advise us what to do or send an ambulance . I know it's serious but the machine has 2 alarms one is a warning that he needs to seek medical advice and sounds like a car alarm the other is need an ambulance now and sounds like an ambulance siren . Whoever made them had a wierd sense of humour


That should help you relax a bit once you get used to it knowing that warning will come if things aren't going well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Fantastic work on those mittens. They will certainly keep your niece warm during the winter months. Are they a Christmas gift?


Yes, my sister asked I make them for niece & nephew as to buy them is about $300 :roll: Although I wouldn't make them to sell as they take alot of work.
I have made mitts for my men but instead of lining them I knit wool liners that come out to dry. they are not so fancy, no fur or beadwork, just plain leather for work mitts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is true . There is a small coastal town called Redcar that has an annual New Year's Day swim . I think they are mad it's absolutely freezing and not a wetsuit in sight .


They can use the old lifeboat to rescue them when they freeze!

If you had asked where the oldest lifeboat was I would have said round Middlesbourgh but as soon as I saw Redcar I thought lifeboat. Did then google it to be sure I remembered right.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Liz, I'll try them soon.

I'm glad you got to reconnect with some of your family.
Where did you live when you were young? You said you haven't seen some of the cousins since you left home..



budasha said:


> Bonnie - Here's the recipe for Red Lobster's Cheddar Biscuits:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a sign that says - "It takes extra love to hand knit socks for feet over size 10"....everyone except me and the grandkids (so far, anyway) are over size 10's. DH is 16, DS is 13 and girls are 10, 11 or 12 depending on shoe brand.


OMG, you are a patient woman to knit socks for them. I wear size 6 & it seems to take forever to make them.
I've knit men's socks but only with White Buffalo wool, it's about as thick as your little finger so they don't take long. The men wear them in rubber boots like felt liners, they're very warm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Paddling, Daralene, paddling is feet only, not swimming!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You missed the point. Paddling or swimming? I was talking about the 10 ft. snow drifts. Oh well.  Sorry.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope you are feeling better soon & get some rest.

DS picked up puppy at about 4:30, he never got to see Shane, he called Shanes sister but she didn't call back until he was 1/2 way home. I guess some days he just doesn't feel up to company.
I must say, that puppy is very entertaining, it was cold but sunny this afternoon, I took her out to the field by the house, we are trying to train her to go there instead of the lawn to do her " business " so it won't get stepped in. She was running across the field trying to catch up to her shadow, silly dog. 

Tomorrow I'm meeting my friend at a huge craft sale in Lloydminster, she's gone tonight as her daughter is in labor, this is her 4th grandchild this year! 
We are planning now to go Sat to Edmonton. Think, DH doesn't deal well with dying, he knows we should go but really would avoid it if possible.

Mary I'm glad little Bella is out of hospital, I'm sure even with having to have all the home care its easier for the family with her at home.

Well, I better go get back at my 2nd pair of mitts, time is ticking down to Christmas & so much to do. If I can get them done maybe I can get my walls washed before the GKs & puppy are back next week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You missed the point. Paddling or swimming? I was talking about the 10 ft. snow drifts. Oh well.  Sorry.


They have what is called the Polar Bear club in Canada that goes swimming on New Years day! :roll: No thanks! I don't know how they don't get hypothermia. I once went swimming on my birthday, May 14, on a dare when I was a teenager, the ice had gone out of the lake about May 1st, I must have been crazy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie and Bonnie, thank you. hopefully can sleep tonight and stop being ditzy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I started to reply this morning but puppy needed to go out & I never got back to it, sorry.
> The mitts I make I increase 1stitch each round so I think if you do the increases every second round it should work out.
> Seems like when you pay fvor patterns they should have clear instructions


Increasing every 2nd round is the norm. Personally I prefer every 3rd as it makes the gussett longer.

And Daralene when it gives the instructions and then says work 2 rounds you work the round as instructed and then do 2 more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No it is just my own design. I wasn't happy with the way it fit my hand. I have got one finished, the second one should be finished by morning. Pretty much used to my new home, the surroundings will take a bit. Do give them.a try really they are not hard. My problem was I had cast on too many stitches and didn't want to have to start over. One wouldn't think 10 stitches would make so much fifference.


They look like they fit fine now. Good job.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The best bit is they were all knitted using wool (acrylic of course) from the Pound Shop (100g for £1)!


Really expensive-like the blanket I am doing now. The wool (acrylic of course) was $12 but I had a voucher valid only for the one day so paid $2 for a whole blanket. Actually once I know if it is a girl or boy I will spend $2 more on an edgeing colour for it.
But they get so little wear and need to be washable that I can't see the point in using expensive yarn for most things. Mind you the blanket should be big enough to get a lot of use I think. The pattern has a plain white rabbit.

Talking of knitting for babies this is the only cardigan I am doing for now. Pom-pom tail and an eye to add. Cotton-acrylic blend (well the rabbit is sock yarn) so should be good for cool days/nights. And no picking up pom-poms to eat at this age so did the smallest size.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Kate, love the sweaters for Caitlyn, they are so cute.
> 
> Sonja, I hope that the machine never needs to do it's beepy or ringing thing, but I'm glad you have it, hopefully it will give you peace of mind and it won't be needed.
> 
> ...


Well if you're pathetic so am I. Sometiems I go back 3 times and often becuase one of the reasons for going is left behind. And yes even with it put somewhere I need to trip over it to get out the door. Of course I can always find some knitting to take with me- and usually th eright one as it is attached to the handbag if I am just going out to a non-knitting related thing. And usually I can find my handbag (purse). After all it has a very easy to find home most of th time- one of the armchairs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, have I missed something, what's a banded heel? I did something truly idiotic today. Got ready for knitting group and couldn't find knitting bag. Looked all over. Figured I left it at clubhouse after Sunday mtg. Not there. Came home and looked again on kitchen table. Under Al's hat. Figured if I was so daffy I couldn't find knitting bag I did not belong behind wheel of car so went to bed. Tells you how I'm functioning with three nights disturbed sleep and colitis.


If I couldn't find a certain knitting bag and decided I needed to go to bed I would spend a lot of time in bed! However I can always put my hand on a number of projects but maybe not the one I intended to use.
So maybe not just a sign of needing a rest. However it is likely in your case that a sleep was called for- not being well exhausts you without the disturbed sleep as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella came home from the hospital today. She has 8 more days of IV antibiotics which she will continue to receive at home. She has about 150 home nursing hours a week, so the nurses will oversee this process as well as all the other monitors she is on when she is sleeping.
> 
> Talking of big feet, both of my boys are wearing size 13 shoes and DH is a size 11. I wear a woman's size 10 so we all have big feet. The boys tell me I have little socks.
> 
> I will not take much time to comment tonight so that I can get up earlier in the middle of the night. We have a potluck at work tomorrow so I will get up early to put my food in the oven for a bit and then into the crockpot to finish cooking.


Great that Bella is home again. Thats a lot of nursing hours- but without it she would rarely be home I would think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And really draws the ire of some. I've wondered if it is some sort of jealousy thing.


And at times with good reason- other times overreacting from others. 
Could be jealousy- but many people don't like being told they are wrong- for example for using acrylic. What right does she have to tell people they must not use it? 
Some I suspect is the way she comes across- she seems to think that her way of doing socks is the only one but it may just be that she doesn't clarify that it is her preference and any other method is equally valid. Personally I hate her way of knitting socks- the one method I will never use again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You missed the point. Paddling or swimming? I was talking about the 10 ft. snow drifts. Oh well.  Sorry.


I still don't follow- who in their right mind would try to SWIM in a snow drift?!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still don't follow- who in their right mind would try to SWIM in a snow drift?!


I took it that Darlene was commenting on the idea of being in the sea and then later that day it being so cold as to have 10ft snowdrifts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Increasing every 2nd round is the norm. Personally I prefer every 3rd as it makes the gussett longer.
> 
> And Daralene when it gives the instructions and then says work 2 rounds you work the round as instructed and then do 2 more.


I should get a notebook for tips I learn on here. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still don't follow- who in their right mind would try to SWIM in a snow drift?!


I don't mean swimming in a snow drift. I think we'd best just let this go.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I took it that Darlene was commenting on the idea of being in the sea and then later that day it being so cold as to have 10ft snowdrifts.


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They have what is called the Polar Bear club in Canada that goes swimming on New Years day! :roll: No thanks! I don't know how they don't get hypothermia. I once went swimming on my birthday, May 14, on a dare when I was a teenager, the ice had gone out of the lake about May 1st, I must have been crazy!


Oh my. That would be absolutely painful but I know people do it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will be making them purses. I posted a site earlier that I found some very nice patterns for bags, www.ithinksew.com 
I'm using faux leather for some of them and heavy cotton for others. Took e forever to find the hardware for them at Hobby Lobby. Did get a good price on the faux leather (also known as vinyl). Hope to not only make them for the DGDs birthdays but for the DDs for Christmas. Just thought I'd change up from only doing the knitting for gifts. Give myself a break.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday to your GDs. What are you making fr them?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the cockpot link.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary so happy to hear that Bella is home&#128077;


10:45pm here and I need to get to sleep. &#128564;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be just adorable! I think someone is starting to get even more excited about a grandbaby.....


darowil said:


> Really expensive-like the blanket I am doing now. The wool (acrylic of course) was $12 but I had a voucher valid only for the one day so paid $2 for a whole blanket. Actually once I know if it is a girl or boy I will spend $2 more on an edgeing colour for it.
> But they get so little wear and need to be washable that I can't see the point in using expensive yarn for most things. Mind you the blanket should be big enough to get a lot of use I think. The pattern has a plain white rabbit.
> 
> Talking of knitting for babies this is the only cardigan I am doing for now. Pom-pom tail and an eye to add. Cotton-acrylic blend (well the rabbit is sock yarn) so should be good for cool days/nights. And no picking up pom-poms to eat at this age so did the smallest size.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad Bella is home from the hospital. Bless that child and her family. I hope they will be able to be together and enjoy the holidays. 

Sassafras I am so sorry you are having to deal with the colitis again. I do hope the meds work quickly. I know yu hate being on them but if they help that is good. Sounds as if you needed the rest too. Breath deep dear Joy.

Pacer will have any time off for Thanksgiving? You are constantly on the go between helping others, teaching, regular work, your boys....I hope you get a little bit of a holiday.

Heard from cmaliza/Carol the other day. She and her DH will be here the day after Thanksgiving. Looking forward to the visit. It should be fun to have them here. 

Tomorrow I am determined to be at the sewing machine all day. Must get the DGD gifts made. (making purses/bags). Just need a little break from knitting all the time. Nothing against knitting of course but have neglected some of the other craft hobbies I have and with my memory will forget how to do stuff if I don't watch out! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have taken the liberty of posting a couple of photos for Joyce, (Flyty1n) which would not download for her. The sunset on her way home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hooray I finished my men's socks now ladies socks . Anyone know the name of a nice stitch pattern I can put on the ladies ones as I do not want to do boring stocking stitch again
> Sonja


I'm doing these ones for myself right now as a car project, love the pattern, only a 10 row repeat and easy. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/devils-snare-socks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, have I missed something, what's a banded heel? I did something truly idiotic today. Got ready for knitting group and couldn't find knitting bag. Looked all over. Figured I left it at clubhouse after Sunday mtg. Not there. Came home and looked again on kitchen table. Under Al's hat. Figured if I was so daffy I couldn't find knitting bag I did not belong behind wheel of car so went to bed. Tells you how I'm functioning with three nights disturbed sleep and colitis.


It's a heel pattern out of my Sock A La Carte book, I'll post it in just a bit. 
Oh my, I've done that before, but hopefully you got some good sleep after going back to bed, hopefully the pred is kicking in and you will sleep well tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> #46. Woohoo 4 more to go.👍


All your hats are so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a sign that says - "It takes extra love to hand knit socks for feet over size 10"....everyone except me and the grandkids (so far, anyway) are over size 10's. DH is 16, DS is 13 and girls are 10, 11 or 12 depending on shoe brand.


 That's pretty accurate. Mine are 10 but all my friends save 1 are 7 or 8s so not too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the skyp (skyp socks on Ravelry).


I did those, loved them, but you do have to pay attention to what you are doing, I had to frog a few times. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella came home from the hospital today. She has 8 more days of IV antibiotics which she will continue to receive at home. She has about 150 home nursing hours a week, so the nurses will oversee this process as well as all the other monitors she is on when she is sleeping.
> 
> Talking of big feet, both of my boys are wearing size 13 shoes and DH is a size 11. I wear a woman's size 10 so we all have big feet. The boys tell me I have little socks.
> 
> I will not take much time to comment tonight so that I can get up earlier in the middle of the night. We have a potluck at work tomorrow so I will get up early to put my food in the oven for a bit and then into the crockpot to finish cooking.


So good that she is home, and the home nurses have to be a major God-send, and a major relief for the family.

 Compared to theirs, you do. lol I put on the ones I made for David and had a good two inches hanging off my toes. lolol
Don't you usually get up for work in the middle of the night?  Just kidding, but I do hope you are getting enough rest, I worry about you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still don't follow- who in their right mind would try to SWIM in a snow drift?!


LOL, we used to say "it's so deep you have to swim through it", I think that is what she meant by that. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I'm letting you all know that I'm at the "health spa"! I was quite ill over the weekend and Sat. afternoon started getting a very bad pain in my right side near my waist. At 2:30 Sunday morning Bob called an ambulance. A few hours later,I was admitted and yesterday afternoon, the surgeon removed my gall bladder. So.here I'll be for a few more days, because it was the"old" surgery with a large incision.
> 
> What an experience! But at least I'm not in as much pain as I was before the surgery.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all, Paula


Praying you are on the mend and home again by now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well if you're pathetic so am I. Sometiems I go back 3 times and often becuase one of the reasons for going is left behind. And yes even with it put somewhere I need to trip over it to get out the door. Of course I can always find some knitting to take with me- and usually th eright one as it is attached to the handbag if I am just going out to a non-knitting related thing. And usually I can find my handbag (purse). After all it has a very easy to find home most of th time- one of the armchairs.


LOL! So glad that I am not alone, of course I've even been known to put something on the floor directly in front of the door, trip over it when going out the door and just setting it aside.  :roll: 
Somedays my brain is just non-existant. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Really expensive-like the blanket I am doing now. The wool (acrylic of course) was $12 but I had a voucher valid only for the one day so paid $2 for a whole blanket. Actually once I know if it is a girl or boy I will spend $2 more on an edgeing colour for it.
> But they get so little wear and need to be washable that I can't see the point in using expensive yarn for most things. Mind you the blanket should be big enough to get a lot of use I think. The pattern has a plain white rabbit.
> 
> Talking of knitting for babies this is the only cardigan I am doing for now. Pom-pom tail and an eye to add. Cotton-acrylic blend (well the rabbit is sock yarn) so should be good for cool days/nights. And no picking up pom-poms to eat at this age so did the smallest size.


That's so cute, I like the way you made the bunny black and white instead of plain white. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, we used to say "it's so deep you have to swim through it", I think that is what she meant by that. lol


Not an expression I am at all familiar with!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't mean swimming in a snow drift. I think we'd best just let this go.


LOLOL!! Well, it has made for a most amusing conversation anyway. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad Bella is home from the hospital. Bless that child and her family. I hope they will be able to be together and enjoy the holidays.
> 
> Sassafras I am so sorry you are having to deal with the colitis again. I do hope the meds work quickly. I know yu hate being on them but if they help that is good. Sounds as if you needed the rest too. Breath deep dear Joy.
> 
> ...


What a great visit it is going to be, safe travels to them, and hope they have a very enjoyable trip. 
I need to do some crocheting of doilies and stuff, just haven't had time, so after Christmas I'll have the sewing machine and I'll spend a little time crocheting and sewing, but of course knitting is my first love but I think that switching is good for the creative juices.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have taken the liberty of posting a couple of photos for Joyce, (Flyty1n) which would not download for her. The sunset on her way home.


Just beautiful! I know when David and I drove through Utah there is some very beautiful scenery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not an expression I am at all familiar with!


 Probably just as well, as I see that that is not what she meant. lol
But yes, in Alaska we used to say that, if it was very deep, you had to swim through it as you couldn't just walk through it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And at times with good reason- other times overreacting from others.
> Could be jealousy- but many people don't like being told they are wrong- for example for using acrylic. What right does she have to tell people they must not use it?
> Some I suspect is the way she comes across- she seems to think that her way of doing socks is the only one but it may just be that she doesn't clarify that it is her preference and any other method is equally valid. Personally I hate her way of knitting socks- the one method I will never use again.


After following your instructions for toe up & your heel method I will never do top down again. I hated having to get the toe nice at the end. Somehow I can't master the Kitchener stitch :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just beautiful! I know when David and I drove through Utah there is some very beautiful scenery.


It is seriously high altitude, isn't it?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Probably just as well, as I see that that is not what she meant. lol
> But yes, in Alaska we used to say that, if it was very deep, you had to swim through it as you couldn't just walk through it.


I completely missed Daralene's point.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will be making them purses. I posted a site earlier that I found some very nice patterns for bags, www.ithinksew.com
> I'm using faux leather for some of them and heavy cotton for others. Took e forever to find the hardware for them at Hobby Lobby. Did get a good price on the faux leather (also known as vinyl). Hope to not only make them for the DGDs birthdays but for the DDs for Christmas. Just thought I'd change up from only doing the knitting for gifts. Give myself a break.


Sounds like a great idea, i'll have to check out that site


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Finished page 47. It is after midnight. I have been trying to catch up. Dessert Joy hope you are feeling better. Love the photos of the roses. Arriana is going much better. Dr changed her breathing treatments to every 6 hours. Will have them for another week or so, then as needed. 

I had the results of my thyroid ultrasound. I have several nodules. 1 the size of a walnut, 1 is 3/4", another is 1/2" these on left lobe. I was told 2/3 of left had been removed in 1991. Instead it was the right. On the right is one about 2mm biopsy to be done soon. Have appointment. December 1 with the ENT. Hoping he can take out most of them before year end so insurance pays most of it. Happy with the dr. He explained in terms I could understand. 

Past time for bed. Hugs n prayers. Hoping to finish catching up tomorrow. Night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, what a cute sweater!

Julie, great photos, it's like the mountains are glowing.

Melody, cute hats

Caren, nice gloves.glad you got them to fit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is seriously high altitude, isn't it?!


Yes, some very high altitudes, I don't know if as high as some in Colorado or not, but definitely mountains.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, Am relaxing on the couch with a cuppa. Quite cool here today 16c and raining. Mum is still doing well and looks very well also. Last week she said to me..." I must remember to pay these girls for looking after me so well. " I thought that was really sweet. I told her its ok, money comes out of your pension each fortnight for all the accomodation, meals and being cared for. She said... oh good I am glad. 
I know I keep saying it but..... they are just soooo lovely in this nursing home. I am so glad that she is there.  

Anyway... back to catching up on the last 10 or so pages...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Finished page 47. It is after midnight. I have been trying to catch up. Dessert Joy hope you are feeling better. Love the photos of the roses. Arriana is going much better. Dr changed her breathing treatments to every 6 hours. Will have them for another week or so, then as needed.
> 
> I had the results of my thyroid ultrasound. I have several nodules. 1 the size of a walnut, 1 is 3/4", another is 1/2" these on left lobe. I was told 2/3 of left had been removed in 1991. Instead it was the right. On the right is one about 2mm biopsy to be done soon. Have appointment. December 1 with the ENT. Hoping he can take out most of them before year end so insurance pays most of it. Happy with the dr. He explained in terms I could understand.
> 
> Past time for bed. Hugs n prayers. Hoping to finish catching up tomorrow. Night.


Glad you have a good doc, I agree, hopefully he'll get them out soon. !/2 inch is big, let alone 3/4 inch, OUCH. 
Glad that Ariana is doing much better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so cute, I like the way you made the bunny black and white instead of plain white. :thumbup:


And this is why- their rabbit


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Finished page 47. It is after midnight. I have been trying to catch up. Dessert Joy hope you are feeling better. Love the photos of the roses. Arriana is going much better. Dr changed her breathing treatments to every 6 hours. Will have them for another week or so, then as needed.
> 
> I had the results of my thyroid ultrasound. I have several nodules. 1 the size of a walnut, 1 is 3/4", another is 1/2" these on left lobe. I was told 2/3 of left had been removed in 1991. Instead it was the right. On the right is one about 2mm biopsy to be done soon. Have appointment. December 1 with the ENT. Hoping he can take out most of them before year end so insurance pays most of it. Happy with the dr. He explained in terms I could understand.
> 
> Past time for bed. Hugs n prayers. Hoping to finish catching up tomorrow. Night.


Hope you can get it done when the cost will be covered.
Glad Arianna is improving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, what a cute sweater!
> 
> Julie, great photos, it's like the mountains are glowing.
> 
> ...


Never been there, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, some very high altitudes, I don't know if as high as some in Colorado or not, but definitely mountains.


And you come and go from Colorado?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, Am relaxing on the couch with a cuppa. Quite cool here today 16c and raining. Mum is still doing well and looks very well also. Last week she said to me..." I must remember to pay these girls for looking after me so well. " I thought that was really sweet. I told her its ok, money comes out of your pension each fortnight for all the accomodation, meals and being cared for. She said... oh good I am glad.
> I know I keep saying it but..... they are just soooo lovely in this nursing home. I am so glad that she is there.
> 
> Anyway... back to catching up on the last 10 or so pages...


It's so good that she is in a place that takes such great care of her, and that she is acknowledging that the care is wonderful too.  I love that she wanted to make sure that they got paid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, Am relaxing on the couch with a cuppa. Quite cool here today 16c and raining. Mum is still doing well and looks very well also. Last week she said to me..." I must remember to pay these girls for looking after me so well. " I thought that was really sweet. I told her its ok, money comes out of your pension each fortnight for all the accomodation, meals and being cared for. She said... oh good I am glad.
> I know I keep saying it but..... they are just soooo lovely in this nursing home. I am so glad that she is there.
> 
> Anyway... back to catching up on the last 10 or so pages...


That is really good, that Mum is liking being there!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And this is why- their rabbit


I thought that was it, a beautiful bunbun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And this is why- their rabbit


I like your rendition of her- (I've forgotten her name!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Finished page 47. It is after midnight. I have been trying to catch up. Dessert Joy hope you are feeling better. Love the photos of the roses. Arriana is going much better. Dr changed her breathing treatments to every 6 hours. Will have them for another week or so, then as needed.
> 
> I had the results of my thyroid ultrasound. I have several nodules. 1 the size of a walnut, 1 is 3/4", another is 1/2" these on left lobe. I was told 2/3 of left had been removed in 1991. Instead it was the right. On the right is one about 2mm biopsy to be done soon. Have appointment. December 1 with the ENT. Hoping he can take out most of them before year end so insurance pays most of it. Happy with the dr. He explained in terms I could understand.
> 
> Past time for bed. Hugs n prayers. Hoping to finish catching up tomorrow. Night.


Glad you are happy with the doctor you were concerned about that weren't you? Hopefully they will be able to be removed this year for you. Will be very close to Christmas.

Talking of holidays when is Thanksgiving?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like your rendition of her- (I've forgotten her name!).


Pepper


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been to the hospital with husband this morning came home with a lovely machine that is going to communicate with husband ICD and tell us if we have to get to the hospital . It will also alert the hospital to any problems so they can either advise us what to do or send an ambulance . I know it's serious but the machine has 2 alarms one is a warning that he needs to seek medical advice and sounds like a car alarm the other is need an ambulance now and sounds like an ambulance siren . Whoever made them had a wierd sense of humour


Will he have to always wear the machine?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Don't have to go to the hospital as often now as they will check his heart at the hospital by connecting to this device and his ICD implant so we only have to go for checks every couple of month
> Sonja


Aaah, I understand better now. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, Am relaxing on the couch with a cuppa. Quite cool here today 16c and raining. Mum is still doing well and looks very well also. Last week she said to me..." I must remember to pay these girls for looking after me so well. " I thought that was really sweet. I told her its ok, money comes out of your pension each fortnight for all the accomodation, meals and being cared for. She said... oh good I am glad.
> I know I keep saying it but..... they are just soooo lovely in this nursing home. I am so glad that she is there.
> 
> Anyway... back to catching up on the last 10 or so pages...


Its scuh a help having a good place for your Mum- helps you relax. Sounds like its good you didn't get your first choice!

Not as cool here- reached 22. Lovely day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you come and go from Colorado?


We go to Colorado quite a bit, but when we went to Yellowstone 2 summers ago, we went from Yellowstone, out the Montana entrance/exit, down through Idaho, to Utah and went to the Great Salt Lake and spent the night in Salt Lake City, then to Moab National Park which was awesome, then on into Colorado, through the Eisenhower Tunnel which was cool. There are places there and then going through the Big Horn Mountains here in Wyoming that we went through last summer, that have runaway truck catcher, shoots that you steer into if the truck drivers brakes burn out on the downgrades, so wild to see, thankfully David has not yet needed to use one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pepper


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Our Thanksgiving here is next Thursday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We go to Colorado quite a bit, but when we went to Yellowstone 2 summers ago, we went from Yellowstone, out the Montana entrance/exit, down through Idaho, to Utah and went to the Great Salt Lake and spent the night in Salt Lake City, then to Moab National Park which was awesome, then on into Colorado, through the Eisenhower Tunnel which was cool. There are places there and then going through the Big Horn Mountains here in Wyoming that we went through last summer, that have runaway truck catcher, shoots that you steer into if the truck drivers brakes burn out on the downgrades, so wild to see, thankfully David has not yet needed to use one.


Thanks for posting these! Our highest point is just over 12,000 ft- Mt Cook- Aoraki- the Cloud Piercer. Not the image I was looking for- but this is in the general direction of Aoraki.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for posting these! Our highest point is just over 12,000 ft- Mt Cook- Aoraki- the Cloud Piercer. Not the image I was looking for- but this is in the general direction of Aoraki.


That is beautiful though. Love the cloud coming in off the side, gives an amazing effect.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Really expensive-like the blanket I am doing now. The wool (acrylic of course) was $12 but I had a voucher valid only for the one day so paid $2 for a whole blanket. Actually once I know if it is a girl or boy I will spend $2 more on an edgeing colour for it.
> But they get so little wear and need to be washable that I can't see the point in using expensive yarn for most things. Mind you the blanket should be big enough to get a lot of use I think. The pattern has a plain white rabbit.
> 
> Talking of knitting for babies this is the only cardigan I am doing for now. Pom-pom tail and an eye to add. Cotton-acrylic blend (well the rabbit is sock yarn) so should be good for cool days/nights. And no picking up pom-poms to eat at this age so did the smallest size.


Very cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a heel pattern out of my Sock A La Carte book, I'll post it in just a bit.
> Oh my, I've done that before, but hopefully you got some good sleep after going back to bed, hopefully the pred is kicking in and you will sleep well tonight.


I used a band heel for one of the pair of socks for myself and I found that I needed to make it deeper than most heels for it to fit well.

http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/heels_by_the_number.htm

This is a resource I use while making heels; I think I've tried them all.

Here's another one that I'm hoping will be translated into English.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/140174607127625264/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have taken the liberty of posting a couple of photos for Joyce, (Flyty1n) which would not download for her. The sunset on her way home.


Lovely photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is beautiful though. Love the cloud coming in off the side, gives an amazing effect.


It is known as the Nor-West Arch- is a feature seen from Canterbury and parts of Otago, The Nor-West gales are a very fickle wind, almost skipping, in my experience.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Finished page 47. It is after midnight. I have been trying to catch up. Dessert Joy hope you are feeling better. Love the photos of the roses. Arriana is going much better. Dr changed her breathing treatments to every 6 hours. Will have them for another week or so, then as needed.
> 
> I had the results of my thyroid ultrasound. I have several nodules. 1 the size of a walnut, 1 is 3/4", another is 1/2" these on left lobe. I was told 2/3 of left had been removed in 1991. Instead it was the right. On the right is one about 2mm biopsy to be done soon. Have appointment. December 1 with the ENT. Hoping he can take out most of them before year end so insurance pays most of it. Happy with the dr. He explained in terms I could understand.
> 
> Past time for bed. Hugs n prayers. Hoping to finish catching up tomorrow. Night.


Sending hugs and hope the Dr. can get the treatment in; sure would be nice to have it taken care of quickly and paid through insurance.

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photos. :thumbup:


They are, aren't they!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you can get it done when the cost will be covered.
> Glad Arianna is improving.


RE: Tammi.... ditto


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mountains are something we certainly don't have in Illinois or anywhere near here. I loved being in the mountains when other people were driving; I especially like the Smokey mountains with the lushness all around. I used to travel to Salt Lake City, Utah several times a year on business and although very different, still very pretty. The view from my brother's ranch in Oregon is my favorite because of the family reunion memories; here are some lovely photos of the 
peaks there.
http://www.glassmountains.com/clm_or100.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is known as the Nor-West Arch- is a feature seen from Canterbury and parts of Otago, The Nor-West gales are a very fickle wind, almost skipping, in my experience.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mountains are something we certainly don't have in Illinois or anywhere near here. I loved being in the mountains when other people were driving; I especially like the Smokey mountains with the lushness all around. I used to travel to Salt Lake City, Utah several times a year on business and although very different, still very pretty. The view from my brother's ranch in Oregon is my favorite because of the family reunion memories; here are some lovely photos of the
> peaks there.
> http://www.glassmountains.com/clm_or100.html


There are some beautiful mountains up there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'll get off here and go to bed, was watching "Support Your Local Sheriff" with James Garner, I love this movie and support your local gunfighter too, way to funny. lolol 
Henry Morgan is always good too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> #46. Woohoo 4 more to go.👍


Almost there Mel looking forward to seeing a picture of them all together


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the skyp (skyp socks on Ravelry).


Thank you rookie will take a look


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks great!! Love the yarn, it looks so soft.
> It's amazing how much 10 little stitches can make such a difference.
> I imagine it's a pretty big change when it's not just vacation, but I'm sure you are thoroughly enjoying it all, I'm so glad that you have gotten to make the move. Hi James!!!


Thank you! The yarn is one of my Big Lot buys a few years back. I don't nornally go for grey, it just said buy me, so I did. There were no labels on any of the 4 balls and it is very soft. 
The biggest change is not having a car to drive, not that I know where anything is just yet. One of these days I will go out walking and find my way around. Yes I am enjoying very much. I will tell James you said hi.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And really draws the ire of some. I've wondered if it is some sort of jealousy thing.[/quote
> 
> Not jealousy Julie I've seen myself what she does very devious and they are retaliating which to my way of thinking they should not do as it just makes them look bad and I definitly don't agree with some of them who take it to far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> =Swedenme]
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2]And really draws the ire of some. I've wondered if it is some sort of jealousy thing.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope Nicho (Denise) is Okay!

http://www.9news.com.au/National/2015/11/20/07/39/Sydney-set-to-swelter-through-record-breaking-heatwave

Also Heather (Busyworkerbee)

http://www.9news.com.au/national/2015/11/20/10/15/qld-heatwave-first-of-many-b

Sorry the second one does not seem to work, bur Queensland is in for some scorchers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Finished page 47. It is after midnight. I have been trying to catch up. Dessert Joy hope you are feeling better. Love the photos of the roses. Arriana is going much better. Dr changed her breathing treatments to every 6 hours. Will have them for another week or so, then as needed.
> 
> I had the results of my thyroid ultrasound. I have several nodules. 1 the size of a walnut, 1 is 3/4", another is 1/2" these on left lobe. I was told 2/3 of left had been removed in 1991. Instead it was the right. On the right is one about 2mm biopsy to be done soon. Have appointment. December 1 with the ENT. Hoping he can take out most of them before year end so insurance pays most of it. Happy with the dr. He explained in terms I could understand.
> 
> Past time for bed. Hugs n prayers. Hoping to finish catching up tomorrow. Night.


Glad Arianna is a bit better and that you are happy with your new doctor.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, Am relaxing on the couch with a cuppa. Quite cool here today 16c and raining. Mum is still doing well and looks very well also. Last week she said to me..." I must remember to pay these girls for looking after me so well. " I thought that was really sweet. I told her its ok, money comes out of your pension each fortnight for all the accomodation, meals and being cared for. She said... oh good I am glad.
> I know I keep saying it but..... they are just soooo lovely in this nursing home. I am so glad that she is there.
> 
> Anyway... back to catching up on the last 10 or so pages...


So pleased that your mum is happy where she is. Must make life so much easier for you too. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! The yarn is one of my Big Lot buys a few years back. I don't nornally go for grey, it just said buy me, so I did. There were no labels on any of the 4 balls and it is very soft.
> The biggest change is not having a car to drive, not that I know where anything is just yet. One of these days I will go out walking and find my way around. Yes I am enjoying very much. I will tell James you said hi.


What's your public transport like around there?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely kate - you put me to shame - i have yet to knit a sweater for one of the children - heidi keeps wanting one for bentley so maybe that one will get done --- sam



KateB said:


> Four cardigans I have knitted for Caitlin.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> They look like they fit fine now. Good job.


Thank.you. I am just about to start the thumb gusset on the scond one, was hoping to be finished by now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they would probably give me a heart attack when they went off all of a sudden. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Been to the hospital with husband this morning came home with a lovely machine that is going to communicate with husband ICD and tell us if we have to get to the hospital . It will also alert the hospital to any problems so they can either advise us what to do or send an ambulance . I know it's serious but the machine has 2 alarms one is a warning that he needs to seek medical advice and sounds like a car alarm the other is need an ambulance now and sounds like an ambulance siren . Whoever made them had a wierd sense of humour


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm doing these ones for myself right now as a car project, love the pattern, only a 10 row repeat and easy.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/devils-snare-socks


Very nice socks, have downloaded for future knitting.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Four cardigans I have knitted for Caitlin.


Lucky baby, they are all very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Mags! you're up early/late(?)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> What's your public transport like around there?


From what James says it is pretyy good, I just havent ventured out yet to see. Both train and bus are not far, I am told I could walk easily.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> From what James says it is pretyy good, I just havent ventured out yet to see. Both train and bus are not far, I am told I could walk easily.


Have you been too busy with the DIY?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sounds like the alarms will be scary. Hope they aren't overly loud.


Hopefully we will never here them again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully we will never here them again


Wouldn't that be good?!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are those the purple converse ones I've seen on Facebook . They are lovely I keep looking at them and wondering if I can knit them


I am not sure, they are purple but not high tops. They have a piece of 1/16 elastic crocheted into the ankle. Not even sure if I can get that here, it might be left out.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those mittens are fantastic. Really beautiful and your niece will never have cold hands. I just love the work you do :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely puppy too. It really is quite a job training them isn't it! However, once trained the bond of love makes it all worth it. Sure do wish they had puppy diapers. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> ...


Daralene they do make doggie diapers. 😊


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, have I missed something, what's a banded heel? I did something truly idiotic today. Got ready for knitting group and couldn't find knitting bag. Looked all over. Figured I left it at clubhouse after Sunday mtg. Not there. Came home and looked again on kitchen table. Under Al's hat. Figured if I was so daffy I couldn't find knitting bag I did not belong behind wheel of car so went to bed. Tells you how I'm functioning with three nights disturbed sleep and colitis.


You will hopefully get more sleep once the medication starts working 
Son used to take medication for his ulcer colitis but he's not able to take it now because of the chemo . He is totally gluten free which really helps him a lot 
I hope you start to feel better real soon


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Her name is Kimber, DH says that's a ridiculous name for a dog but DS had it picked out for ages.


I kinda like that name.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't have to go to the hospital as often now as they will check his heart at the hospital by connecting to this device and his ICD implant so we only have to go for checks every couple of month
> Sonja


That is amazing. Sure hope they don't go off very often if ever!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some really great recipes there - thanks gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I had quite a productive trip but did forget to get any iron on interfacing....grrrr.....I've now had an hour + nap, called DGD and wished her happy birthday and told her we'd see her Sunday with her gift. Now a little breathing room and can get her and her sister's gifts ade.
> 
> I also was just checking email and wanted to share this link to breads made in your crock pot.
> 
> http://www.purewow.com/food/Crock-pot-bread-recipes?utm_medium=email&utm_source=national&utm_campaign=30_Totally_Free_Things_to_Do_This_Holiday_Season_2015_11_19&utm_content=null_editorial


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks liz - these sound great. --- sam



budasha said:


> Bonnie - Here's the recipe for Red Lobster's Cheddar Biscuits:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> They can use the old lifeboat to rescue them when they freeze!
> 
> If you had asked where the oldest lifeboat was I would have said round Middlesbourgh but as soon as I saw Redcar I thought lifeboat. Did then google it to be sure I remembered right.


Yes it's there on display , Redcar is not far from Middlesbrough


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No it is just my own design. I wasn't happy with the way it fit my hand. I have got one finished, the second one should be finished by morning. Pretty much used to my new home, the surroundings will take a bit. Do give them.a try really they are not hard. My problem was I had cast on too many stitches and didn't want to have to start over. One wouldn't think 10 stitches would make so much fifference.


Very nice. I like the longer cuffs too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> When I got up at 8 to get Gage ready for s hoo It must have tuned last night. But when I woke up at 11:30 the sun was shining and the wind has picked up. Now at 2:30pm it is clouding over and wind is getting a bit worse. I saw that we are to have weather/snow warnings.😕
> 
> Walked downtown to the bank and back. Took 1 1/2 hours. Was nice to get out and have fresh air.


Wow that is quite a walk!! Do you have any difficulty walking?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They have what is called the Polar Bear club in Canada that goes swimming on New Years day! :roll: No thanks! I don't know how they don't get hypothermia. I once went swimming on my birthday, May 14, on a dare when I was a teenager, the ice had gone out of the lake about May 1st, I must have been crazy!


I thought it was crazy that they go for a New Years dip here in the North Sea 
The polar bear club must be double crazy . Just the thought makes me shiver


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, have I missed something, what's a banded heel? I did something truly idiotic today. Got ready for knitting group and couldn't find knitting bag. Looked all over. Figured I left it at clubhouse after Sunday mtg. Not there. Came home and looked again on kitchen table. Under Al's hat. Figured if I was so daffy I couldn't find knitting bag I did not belong behind wheel of car so went to bed. Tells you how I'm functioning with three nights disturbed sleep and colitis.


Oh I feel for you. Hope you felt better after a sleep.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Really expensive-like the blanket I am doing now. The wool (acrylic of course) was $12 but I had a voucher valid only for the one day so paid $2 for a whole blanket. Actually once I know if it is a girl or boy I will spend $2 more on an edgeing colour for it.
> But they get so little wear and need to be washable that I can't see the point in using expensive yarn for most things. Mind you the blanket should be big enough to get a lot of use I think. The pattern has a plain white rabbit.
> 
> Talking of knitting for babies this is the only cardigan I am doing for now. Pom-pom tail and an eye to add. Cotton-acrylic blend (well the rabbit is sock yarn) so should be good for cool days/nights. And no picking up pom-poms to eat at this age so did the smallest size.


 That looks so cute . Really like the colours you have used Margaret . Just right for either a boy or a girl and a very good bargain too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does she knit them? --- sam



darowil said:


> And at times with good reason- other times overreacting from others.
> Could be jealousy- but many people don't like being told they are wrong- for example for using acrylic. What right does she have to tell people they must not use it?
> Some I suspect is the way she comes across- she seems to think that her way of doing socks is the only one but it may just be that she doesn't clarify that it is her preference and any other method is equally valid. Personally I hate her way of knitting socks- the one method I will never use again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm trying to remember - does she live in utah? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have taken the liberty of posting a couple of photos for Joyce, (Flyty1n) which would not download for her. The sunset on her way home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have taken the liberty of posting a couple of photos for Joyce, (Flyty1n) which would not download for her. The sunset on her way home.


Beautiful . With views like that to look at I would be a danger on the roads 
Thank you Joyce for taking the pictures and thank you Julie for posting them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm doing these ones for myself right now as a car project, love the pattern, only a 10 row repeat and easy.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/devils-snare-socks


They are lovely I have saved them , now I have a choice thank you


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Finished page 47. It is after midnight. I have been trying to catch up. Dessert Joy hope you are feeling better. Love the photos of the roses. Arriana is going much better. Dr changed her breathing treatments to every 6 hours. Will have them for another week or so, then as needed.
> 
> I had the results of my thyroid ultrasound. I have several nodules. 1 the size of a walnut, 1 is 3/4", another is 1/2" these on left lobe. I was told 2/3 of left had been removed in 1991. Instead it was the right. On the right is one about 2mm biopsy to be done soon. Have appointment. December 1 with the ENT. Hoping he can take out most of them before year end so insurance pays most of it. Happy with the dr. He explained in terms I could understand.
> 
> Past time for bed. Hugs n prayers. Hoping to finish catching up tomorrow. Night.


Hugs n prayers for you with your thyroid.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, Am relaxing on the couch with a cuppa. Quite cool here today 16c and raining. Mum is still doing well and looks very well also. Last week she said to me..." I must remember to pay these girls for looking after me so well. " I thought that was really sweet. I told her its ok, money comes out of your pension each fortnight for all the accomodation, meals and being cared for. She said... oh good I am glad.
> I know I keep saying it but..... they are just soooo lovely in this nursing home. I am so glad that she is there.
> 
> Anyway... back to catching up on the last 10 or so pages...


I'm so glad your mum is doing well Cathy and that she is being well looked after . It must be such a huge relief for you 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, Am relaxing on the couch with a cuppa. Quite cool here today 16c and raining. Mum is still doing well and looks very well also. Last week she said to me..." I must remember to pay these girls for looking after me so well. " I thought that was really sweet. I told her its ok, money comes out of your pension each fortnight for all the accomodation, meals and being cared for. She said... oh good I am glad.
> I know I keep saying it but..... they are just soooo lovely in this nursing home. I am so glad that she is there.
> 
> Anyway... back to catching up on the last 10 or so pages...


Awe that is so sweet of her and glad that she is doing well and in such a nice place. Such peace of mind for you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And this is why- their rabbit


After seeing the bunny the little sweater is perfect😊


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - the one time i flew home from seattle through salt lake city the altitude got to me and i ended up in the hosptal for three days before i got back on the plane. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is seriously high altitude, isn't it?!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you have a good doc, I agree, hopefully he'll get them out soon. !/2 inch is big, let alone 3/4 inch, OUCH.
> Glad that Ariana is doing much better.


I'm glad you have a good doctor who explained it all for you Tammi , hope you don't have to wait to long to get it all sorted 
Good news about little Arriana too hope she is all better soon


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are, aren't they!


Yes they sure are. You always post such nice photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder what said rabbit will think of the new baby. --- sam



darowil said:


> And this is why- their rabbit


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great that your mother is so comfortable there and is getting such good care. sounds like she is blooming there. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, Am relaxing on the couch with a cuppa. Quite cool here today 16c and raining. Mum is still doing well and looks very well also. Last week she said to me..." I must remember to pay these girls for looking after me so well. " I thought that was really sweet. I told her its ok, money comes out of your pension each fortnight for all the accomodation, meals and being cared for. She said... oh good I am glad.
> I know I keep saying it but..... they are just soooo lovely in this nursing home. I am so glad that she is there.
> 
> Anyway... back to catching up on the last 10 or so pages...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that going to interfere with your holiday plans - sending you tons of healing energy just to start the healing so you are back in the ink real quick. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Finished page 47. It is after midnight. I have been trying to catch up. Dessert Joy hope you are feeling better. Love the photos of the roses. Arriana is going much better. Dr changed her breathing treatments to every 6 hours. Will have them for another week or so, then as needed.
> 
> I had the results of my thyroid ultrasound. I have several nodules. 1 the size of a walnut, 1 is 3/4", another is 1/2" these on left lobe. I was told 2/3 of left had been removed in 1991. Instead it was the right. On the right is one about 2mm biopsy to be done soon. Have appointment. December 1 with the ENT. Hoping he can take out most of them before year end so insurance pays most of it. Happy with the dr. He explained in terms I could understand.
> 
> Past time for bed. Hugs n prayers. Hoping to finish catching up tomorrow. Night.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Mags! you're up early/late(?)


Late Julie, fell asleep after supper on the couch again. Little dog Dudley came to snuggle so we were both out😊


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how long is the tunnel? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We go to Colorado quite a bit, but when we went to Yellowstone 2 summers ago, we went from Yellowstone, out the Montana entrance/exit, down through Idaho, to Utah and went to the Great Salt Lake and spent the night in Salt Lake City, then to Moab National Park which was awesome, then on into Colorado, through the Eisenhower Tunnel which was cool. There are places there and then going through the Big Horn Mountains here in Wyoming that we went through last summer, that have runaway truck catcher, shoots that you steer into if the truck drivers brakes burn out on the downgrades, so wild to see, thankfully David has not yet needed to use one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> how long is the tunnel? --- sam


Golly Sam, its nearly 10pm over here.! and you are still up! I hope you manage to get your sleeping patterns sorted out. Are you practising for a trip to Aust? LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! The yarn is one of my Big Lot buys a few years back. I don't nornally go for grey, it just said buy me, so I did. There were no labels on any of the 4 balls and it is very soft.
> The biggest change is not having a car to drive, not that I know where anything is just yet. One of these days I will go out walking and find my way around. Yes I am enjoying very much. I will tell James you said hi.


I'm glad you are enjoying being there Caren I hope you will be very happy 
We are giving our car up as husband doesn't go anywhere to drive it now and I hate driving at all plus it's just another expense when most of the time it is sat on the drive


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> they would probably give me a heart attack when they went off all of a sudden. --- sam


That is what I said especially if you are fast asleep at the time


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Flyty1n those photos are magnificient. I had no idea what the terrain was like in Utah. Thank you for having Julie post these and thank you Julie for doing it.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have taken the liberty of posting a couple of photos for Joyce, (Flyty1n) which would not download for her. The sunset on her way home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't that be good?!


Yes that's what I meant


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I am not sure, they are purple but not high tops. They have a piece of 1/16 elastic crocheted into the ankle. Not even sure if I can get that here, it might be left out.


The ones I saw were not high tops either just to below the ankle but they were definitly cute


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to get to bed or there won't be any reason to go. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Golly Sam, its nearly 10pm over here.! and you are still up! I hope you manage to get your sleeping patterns sorted out. Are you practising for a trip to Aust? LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Flyty1n those photos are magnificient. I had no idea what the terrain was like in Utah. Thank you for having Julie post these and thank you Julie for doing it.


Are you up very late to Gwen ? Or is it very early morning where you are it's nearly 11 am here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad Arriana is improving. That mut be so frightening for your child to have such preathing problems.

I am glad you are pleased with your dr. I hope they are able to complete all surgery before the end of the year so the insurance will take care of ost of the expense. Also will continue praying that the biopsy be negative for ayting serious. You are in my prayers.


tami_ohio said:


> Finished page 47. It is after midnight. I have been trying to catch up. Dessert Joy hope you are feeling better. Love the photos of the roses. Arriana is going much better. Dr changed her breathing treatments to every 6 hours. Will have them for another week or so, then as needed.
> 
> I had the results of my thyroid ultrasound. I have several nodules. 1 the size of a walnut, 1 is 3/4", another is 1/2" these on left lobe. I was told 2/3 of left had been removed in 1991. Instead it was the right. On the right is one about 2mm biopsy to be done soon. Have appointment. December 1 with the ENT. Hoping he can take out most of them before year end so insurance pays most of it. Happy with the dr. He explained in terms I could understand.
> 
> Past time for bed. Hugs n prayers. Hoping to finish catching up tomorrow. Night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so good the place is so good. It often isn't the case (at least here). What a relief for you and great for your mom.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, Am relaxing on the couch with a cuppa. Quite cool here today 16c and raining. Mum is still doing well and looks very well also. Last week she said to me..." I must remember to pay these girls for looking after me so well. " I thought that was really sweet. I told her its ok, money comes out of your pension each fortnight for all the accomodation, meals and being cared for. She said... oh good I am glad.
> I know I keep saying it but..... they are just soooo lovely in this nursing home. I am so glad that she is there.
> 
> Anyway... back to catching up on the last 10 or so pages...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All the mountain pictures (in USA and NZ) are great. Where I am the Appalachians are more "rounded" as they are older than the Rockies. Beautiful but different.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for posting these! Our highest point is just over 12,000 ft- Mt Cook- Aoraki- the Cloud Piercer. Not the image I was looking for- but this is in the general direction of Aoraki.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kind of both. Couldn't fall asleep so got up around 1 a.m. and puttered around purging/straightening my craft room. Went back to bet around 2:30 a.m. Woke up at 5:30. I definitely see a nap sometime today. Tired but just couldn't turn the brain off and rest. Hate nights like that. At least I got some stuff done.


Swedenme said:


> Are you up very late to Gwen ? Or is it very early morning where you are it's nearly 11 am here


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kind of both. Couldn't fall asleep so got up around 1 a.m. and puttered around purging/straightening my craft room. Went back to bet around 2:30 a.m. Woke up at 5:30. I definitely see a nap sometime today. Tired but just couldn't turn the brain off and rest. Hate nights like that. At least I got some stuff done.


 :shock: Its horrid when the brain wont turn off for sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it's there on display , Redcar is not far from Middlesbrough


I've seen it which was why I remembered


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does she knit them? --- sam


on a 9 inch circular. Far too small for my hands to hold- and can't fit all the toe on them (and I don't think heel either) so need a change of needles anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder what said rabbit will think of the new baby. --- sam


Well she wasn't happy with the new house last I saw her. So she might be even more upset soon!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you been too busy with the DIY?


Particially and doing some knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully we will never here them again


I too hope the alarms will never be heard again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> some really great recipes there - thanks gwen. --- sam


There sure are I have saved several to try out. Thank you Gwen.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Very nice. I like the longer cuffs too.


Thank you. Longer cuffs are always the best, I think.any ways.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami I hooe and pray all goes well with your Thyroid.


mags7 said:


> Hugs n prayers for you with your thyroid.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The picture are so nice as well as Julie's mountain ones. I'm getting the urge to travel but more the time of year to go South! One of these days we're going west for sure.


Poledra65 said:


> We go to Colorado quite a bit, but when we went to Yellowstone 2 summers ago, we went from Yellowstone, out the Montana entrance/exit, down through Idaho, to Utah and went to the Great Salt Lake and spent the night in Salt Lake City, then to Moab National Park which was awesome, then on into Colorado, through the Eisenhower Tunnel which was cool. There are places there and then going through the Big Horn Mountains here in Wyoming that we went through last summer, that have runaway truck catcher, shoots that you steer into if the truck drivers brakes burn out on the downgrades, so wild to see, thankfully David has not yet needed to use one.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Praying you are on the mend and home again by now.


 Grandmapaula my goodness sounds like a nasty experience! I hope you are on the mend!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Liz, I'll try them soon.
> 
> I'm glad you got to reconnect with some of your family.
> Where did you live when you were young? You said you haven't seen some of the cousins since you left home..


I was born in Welland, where I now live, but I left here when I was 18 and went to work at the St. Lawrence Seaway project in Morrisburg/Cornwall, Ontario. Then back to Toronto. After my DH died last year, I thought it was time to move back home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm trying to remember - does she live in utah? --- sam


Yes, Joyce is in Utah.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful . With views like that to look at I would be a danger on the roads
> Thank you Joyce for taking the pictures and thank you Julie for posting them


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh yes - the one time i flew home from seattle through salt lake city the altitude got to me and i ended up in the hosptal for three days before i got back on the plane. --- sam


Sort of an Altitude sickness, I wonder?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yes they sure are. You always post such nice photos.


Thank you! I do try!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Late Julie, fell asleep after supper on the couch again. Little dog Dudley came to snuggle so we were both out😊


What sort of dog is Dudley? Mine usually snuggles up when I'm in bed, when I'm in the comfy chair, he's curled up on the sofa!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying being there Caren I hope you will be very happy
> We are giving our car up as husband doesn't go anywhere to drive it now and I hate driving at all plus it's just another expense when most of the time it is sat on the drive


That sounds a sensible decision, Sonja, you obviously walk a lot (usually with Mishka). Personally I keep money aside incase I need to get somewhere in a hurry, or it is soaking wet, for a taxi.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Flyty1n those photos are magnificient. I had no idea what the terrain was like in Utah. Thank you for having Julie post these and thank you Julie for doing it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All the mountain pictures (in USA and NZ) are great. Where I am the Appalachians are more "rounded" as they are older than the Rockies. Beautiful but different.


The Mountains of Britain are much more rounded, because of glaciation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Particially and doing some knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The picture are so nice as well as Julie's mountain ones. I'm getting the urge to travel but more the time of year to go South! One of these days we're going west for sure.


Don't leave it too long!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella came home from the hospital today. She has 8 more days of IV antibiotics which she will continue to receive at home. She has about 150 home nursing hours a week, so the nurses will oversee this process as well as all the other monitors she is on when she is sleeping.
> 
> Talking of big feet, both of my boys are wearing size 13 shoes and DH is a size 11. I wear a woman's size 10 so we all have big feet. The boys tell me I have little socks.
> 
> I will not take much time to comment tonight so that I can get up earlier in the middle of the night. We have a potluck at work tomorrow so I will get up early to put my food in the oven for a bit and then into the crockpot to finish cooking.


Glad to hear that Bella is home. What a tough time she's having.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! The yarn is one of my Big Lot buys a few years back. I don't nornally go for grey, it just said buy me, so I did. There were no labels on any of the 4 balls and it is very soft.
> The biggest change is not having a car to drive, not that I know where anything is just yet. One of these days I will go out walking and find my way around. Yes I am enjoying very much. I will tell James you said hi.


Hi Everyone. Busy day today but wanted to drop by and say hello.

Caren, it sure will be interesting for you with no car. We had the same experience in Germany and never did buy a car. There are advantages each way, but I know I did a lot more walking there than I do here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Busy day today but wanted to drop by and say hello.
> 
> Caren, it sure will be interesting for you with no car. We had the same experience in Germany and never did buy a car. There are advantages each way, but I know I did a lot more walking there than I do here.


Hello!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, Am relaxing on the couch with a cuppa. Quite cool here today 16c and raining. Mum is still doing well and looks very well also. Last week she said to me..." I must remember to pay these girls for looking after me so well. " I thought that was really sweet. I told her its ok, money comes out of your pension each fortnight for all the accomodation, meals and being cared for. She said... oh good I am glad.
> I know I keep saying it but..... they are just soooo lovely in this nursing home. I am so glad that she is there.
> 
> Anyway... back to catching up on the last 10 or so pages...


It's great that she is doing well & being well cared for, it makes you feel so much better about her having to be there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And this is why- their rabbit


What a treasure your knitting will be with their rabbit in the pattern. Adorable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! The yarn is one of my Big Lot buys a few years back. I don't nornally go for grey, it just said buy me, so I did. There were no labels on any of the 4 balls and it is very soft.
> The biggest change is not having a car to drive, not that I know where anything is just yet. One of these days I will go out walking and find my way around. Yes I am enjoying very much. I will tell James you said hi.


I would feel lost without wheels :lol: Is town within walking distance to stores & things? Would definitely take some getting used to although driving on the other side of the road might make driving a challenge for a while too.

Edit: I read later about public transit, I didn't even think of trains & busses, so different in different locations.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Really quick today as I've got someone coming over:

Sugarsugar, so glad your mother is pleasant about her stay in the nursing home. She sounds like such a sweet, lovely person.

Tami, sad that you have to go through so much but hope it will help your health. Thinking of you and big hugs.

Sassafras, hope you will soon be feeling better and be enjoying your knitting group. I've been all ready to go to the Guild also and then not gone for the same reason.

Thank you so much for a ll the pictures. LOVE seeing them. Beautiful!!!!

Better get off now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I am not sure, they are purple but not high tops. They have a piece of 1/16 elastic crocheted into the ankle. Not even sure if I can get that here, it might be left out.


You should be able to find it at a fabric store. Do you have one there? Or must take a ferry to the nearest one? I think I have some in my sewing box, if it isn't so old it's lost it's stretch. :wink: I could throw sow in the mail if it's still good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm trying to remember - does she live in utah? --- sam


Yes, Not far from Salt Lake City I think.

Kaye, thanks for posting the lovely photos. We've traveled by Harley through Colorado, Utah, as well as most of the Northwest US. Beautiful mountains, of course we don't take too many interstates, we like the windy smaller highways.

Julie, beautiful photo from NZ. Scary about the wildfires in Australia, glad they're not too close to Heather & Denise.

Tami, I somehow missed your post. I'm glad Arianna is doing better. Hope you can get your surgery quickly. Do you not have insurance after the new year?. every time I hear you people talk of the rigmarole & expense of. Your system I wm so thankful for what we have..


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Was thinking about the differences in language. To me paddle means to be in a boat and use a paddle, so when used as sounding like the person was in the water, I in my twisted logic thought of it as the dog paddle, which is a way of swimming. :wink: Sometimes I don't even know why I misunderstand what is said. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful . With views like that to look at I would be a danger on the roads
> Thank you Joyce for taking the pictures and thank you Julie for posting them


That's why I like being the Harley passenger, I get to gawk around & see lots the guys miss. I take lots of pictures & they say, " where was that, I didn't see it" :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have taken the liberty of posting a couple of photos for Joyce, (Flyty1n) which would not download for her. The sunset on her way home.


Such beauty. Thanks Flyty1n for making sure we see those and Julie for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, within an easy shopping distance, when you think of how far you have to go, Bonnie.
I love the lakes and Alps of the South Island, Bonnie!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, Not far from Salt Lake City I think.
> 
> Kaye, thanks for posting the lovely photos. We've traveled by Harley through Colorado, Utah, as well as most of the Northwest US. Beautiful mountains, of course we don't take too many interstates, we like the windy smaller highways.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was thinking about the differences in language. To me paddle means to be in a boat and use a paddle, so when used as sounding like the person was in the water, I in my twisted logic thought of it as the dog paddle, which is a way of swimming. :wink: Sometimes I don't even know why I misunderstand what is said. :roll:


Sorry for the misunderstanding- to me to paddle is feet only, doggy paddle is what often a beginner swimmer resorts to. And then again you paddle a canoe- so many shades of meaning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such beauty. Thanks Flyty1n for making sure we see those and Julie for posting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was born in Welland, where I now live, but I left here when I was 18 and went to work at the St. Lawrence Seaway project in Morrisburg/Cornwall, Ontario. Then back to Toronto. After my DH died last year, I thought it was time to move back home.


I just looked up Welland on the map, wow, you are a long way south, almost in the US. I've never been to that part of Ontario. Most of my family live near Shelburne, Flesherton & Owen Sound.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kind of both. Couldn't fall asleep so got up around 1 a.m. and puttered around purging/straightening my craft room. Went back to bet around 2:30 a.m. Woke up at 5:30. I definitely see a nap sometime today. Tired but just couldn't turn the brain off and rest. Hate nights like that. At least I got some stuff done.


I hate them too the hours seem to take twice as long to pass 
Hope you get a better sleep tonight


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> on a 9 inch circular. Far too small for my hands to hold- and can't fit all the toe on them (and I don't think heel either) so need a change of needles anyway.


I use a longer circular and the magic loop I think it was classed as a crime 😄


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds a sensible decision, Sonja, you obviously walk a lot (usually with Mishka). Personally I keep money aside incase I need to get somewhere in a hurry, or it is soaking wet, for a taxi.


We couldn't live without vehicles here. The nearest taxi is 60 miles away in Lloydminster :lol: we were just listening to a program on CBC radio yesterday about how we in this province need to use less energy to cut carbon emissions :roll: Some guy called in & gave them hell, are we supposed to freeze in the dark & walk to town :roll: :roll: We have a million people spread over 652000 sq. Km(252000 sq miles) & we are adding to global warming? Somehow I think our contribution is pretty small.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> on a 9 inch circular. Far too small for my hands to hold- and can't fit all the toe on them (and I don't think heel either) so need a change of needles anyway.


I use a longer circular and the magic loop I think doing that was almost classed as a great big no no 😄


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh wrote:
Kind of both. Couldn't fall asleep so got up around 1 a.m. and puttered around purging/straightening my craft room. Went back to bet around 2:30 a.m. Woke up at 5:30. I definitely see a nap sometime today. Tired but just couldn't turn the brain off and rest. Hate nights like that. At least I got some stuff done.


I hate them too the hours seem to take twice as long to pass 
Hope you get a better sleep tonight
 
Swedenme


I'm so glad I rarely have trouble sleeping, just need to get in the habit of going earlier so when DH gets up banging around I'm ready to get up too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds a sensible decision, Sonja, you obviously walk a lot (usually with Mishka). Personally I keep money aside incase I need to get somewhere in a hurry, or it is soaking wet, for a taxi.


There is a shopping centre that takes about 15 minutes if I walk . As I get most of my food delivered that should be ideal and the exercise will do me good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I use a longer circular and the magic loop I think it was classed as a crime 😄


Do you think some people should get a grippe?? My feeling is whatever is easiest for you is right for you. As long as the finished product comes out good. It's knitting, not rocket science. As I said before how do you fight or bully over a hobby?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I use a longer circular and the magic loop I think doing that was almost classed as a great big no no 😄


I tried magic loop, maybe I wasn't doing it right but I find DPNs much easier, maybe because that's what I learned on. Mom had me making mitts soon as I tired of spool knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a shopping centre that takes about 15 minutes if I walk . As I get most of my food delivered that should be ideal and the exercise will do me good


Nice that you can get stuff delivered but do they put it away too :lol: I hate packing stuff into the house & putting it away but then I buy lots at a time( usually for a month depending what's on sale) & have to repack my meat into meal sized freezer packages too. Probably not the way you shop at all

Well, I better get moving.ttyl


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just looked up Welland on the map, wow, you are a long way south, almost in the US. I've never been to that part of Ontario. Most of my family live near Shelburne, Flesherton & Owen Sound.


She is probably within 20 min. of where my aunt lives. They pretty much get the same weather as I do. Some difference at times, but usually the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We couldn't live without vehicles here. The nearest taxi is 60 miles away in Lloydminster :lol: we were just listening to a program on CBC radio yesterday about how we in this province need to use less energy to cut carbon emissions :roll: Some guy called in & gave them hell, are we supposed to freeze in the dark & walk to town :roll: :roll: We have a million people spread over 652000 sq. Km(252000 sq miles) & we are adding to global warming? Somehow I think our contribution is pretty small.


Sonja is in a very different part of the world. I can manage, too without a personal vehicle- it can be time consuming, but I manage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a shopping centre that takes about 15 minutes if I walk . As I get most of my food delivered that should be ideal and the exercise will do me good


You will notice the difference financially I am sure. I could no longer warrant owning a car when I went back to Uni in 1996.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We couldn't live without vehicles here. The nearest taxi is 60 miles away in Lloydminster :lol: we were just listening to a program on CBC radio yesterday about how we in this province need to use less energy to cut carbon emissions :roll: Some guy called in & gave them hell, are we supposed to freeze in the dark & walk to town :roll: :roll: We have a million people spread over 652000 sq. Km(252000 sq miles) & we are adding to global warming? Somehow I think our contribution is pretty small.


I think your contribution is definitely very small Bonnie . When you think England has a population that they know of at roughly 56 million with the highest growth rate due to migration in Europe and can fit into Saskatchewan 11 times roughly . Can you imagine living somewhere with that many people?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried magic loop, maybe I wasn't doing it right but I find DPNs much easier, maybe because that's what I learned on. Mom had me making mitts soon as I tired of spool knitting.


I can understand why you feel that way. I love learning so many different ways to do things and finally learned DPN's about 4 yrs. ago. :thumbup: You can do so much when you learn knitting in the round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you think some people should get a grippe?? My feeling is whatever is easiest for you is right for you. As long as the finished product comes out good. It's knitting, not rocket science. As I said before how do you fight or bully over a hobby?


With ease on the main forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There are names I've learned to steer well clear of. One even chose to PM me, slagging me off for my choice of User name.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can understand why you feel that way. I love learning so many different ways to do things and finally learned DPN's about 4 yrs. ago. :thumbup: You can do so much when you learn knitting in the round.


Whereas I like to stick with my tried and trusty methods, so I don't lose my instinctive feel for my work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We couldn't live without vehicles here. The nearest taxi is 60 miles away in Lloydminster :lol: we were just listening to a program on CBC radio yesterday about how we in this province need to use less energy to cut carbon emissions :roll: Some guy called in & gave them hell, are we supposed to freeze in the dark & walk to town :roll: :roll: We have a million people spread over 652000 sq. Km(252000 sq miles) & we are adding to global warming? Somehow I think our contribution is pretty small.


For sure Bonnie. It is a whole different way of life. I remember, even in W. Guilford where the nearest neighbor was a 10 min. walk and in winter walking into town would have been a matter of survival. Of course back then the little town had only a house where the downstairs was a store. Living out in the country like you do it is a matter of survival and I would imagine when you make a trip you are much more efficient than I am now with a store so close. You must have been cheering for the guy that called in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas I like to stick with my tried and trusty methods, so I don't lose my instinctive feel for my work.


It has served you well. I do think one becomes an expert in things when they stick with one way. Or like me, dabble in all different ways and never an expert in any one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I really need to get off. Person is here and I just slipped back in here. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: Not a good day for me. I just need to get my mind clear, which isn't happening. If I get busy it will help.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well this is a very unusual time for me to be on here. It is 8:00 in the morning and haven't been to sleep yet.&#128530;
Our little yorkie Koko has skin problems and I have a special,shampoo from the vet I bathe her with so guess what I was doing at 3:00 in the morning. She was very itchy and a bath usually settles her. I think after that she was just being a pill all night. Outside to pee in the dark, has had 2 breakfasts already. She is almost 14 and is 5 lbs. but guess who is the queen of the house.
Definitely a nap for me today&#128564;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mags7...since my strokes I do have an issue with the left leg. I normally (before strokes) could be down town and back in 20 to 30 minutes. I do have a walker for distances and day trips. I have a cane for other days.

Bonnie....my mother in law lives in Shelburne.&#9786;

I was up and out the door after Gage left for school. No sleeping half the day away today for me.&#128077;

So I put the 2 packages in the mail this morning for my friends.
Also for all involved in the card exchange I posted them this morning as well. It will be fun to see how long it takes to arrive in all the different places. 

Having a hot chocolate and resting/relaxing before the walk home.&#9786;

Will check in later on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well come on down!


nittergma said:


> The picture are so nice as well as Julie's mountain ones. I'm getting the urge to travel but more the time of year to go South! One of these days we're going west for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! The yarn is one of my Big Lot buys a few years back. I don't nornally go for grey, it just said buy me, so I did. There were no labels on any of the 4 balls and it is very soft.
> The biggest change is not having a car to drive, not that I know where anything is just yet. One of these days I will go out walking and find my way around. Yes I am enjoying very much. I will tell James you said hi.


Not having your own transport is hard to get used to for a while, it still drives me crazy not to have a car here at the house whenever I want to go someplace not in walking distance, means I have to either go with Marla or David or wait until David is home and run off with the car, I'm hoping that now that the truck is legal and running, they'll get the bearing in the tire fixed soon and David will drive that more often and I'll have the Buick. 
Nice thing about the UK, they have pretty good public transit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Very nice socks, have downloaded for future knitting.


 Thank you, I'll post a pic of the one that I'm working on in just a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Daralene they do make doggie diapers. 😊


Yes, they do, we have some.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely I have saved them , now I have a choice thank you


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We couldn't live without vehicles here. The nearest taxi is 60 miles away in Lloydminster :lol: we were just listening to a program on CBC radio yesterday about how we in this province need to use less energy to cut carbon emissions :roll: Some guy called in & gave them hell, are we supposed to freeze in the dark & walk to town :roll: :roll: We have a million people spread over 652000 sq. Km(252000 sq miles) & we are adding to global warming? Somehow I think our contribution is pretty small.


We have no public transport either, so a car to go anywhere other than right close in town, one must have a vehicle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It has served you well. I do think one becomes an expert in things when they stick with one way. Or like me, dabble in all different ways and never an expert in any one.


You have achieved some remarkable knitting, Daralene, don't forget your 'animal' (Zoo(?)) blanket, I don't think I have the patience to knit Afghans.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried magic loop, maybe I wasn't doing it right but I find DPNs much easier, maybe because that's what I learned on. Mom had me making mitts soon as I tired of spool knitting.


I don't like magic loop either, but that's just personal preference though, now a few of my friends like it, and one of my friends does all her socks on a 9" circ, I can't do it that way either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD managed to knock her phone into the toliet (thank goodness is was "clean") and pitched a fit. When I asked what was wrong she just stormed off. Not telling me until this morning and of course this morning it won't work. Have had her put it in a bag of rice though I think it is probably too late to help it. Called ATT since it is alledgedly water resistant and should NOT have been damaged on such a quick time in water. Of course they are back tracking now saying "oh the case must not have been completely closed". Yeah right.....If the rice doesn't work it will cost at least $100 even though we have their insurance plan. Bull_ _ _ _!!! I'm still paying for the phone which is yet another story of how they misrepresented the cost. I am so ticked off at ATT. If the phone isn't working by around noon we will go up to the store. I so want to give them a piece of my mind but 1. I don't want to embarrass my DD and....2. I have so little mind left I sure don't want to waste it on them! (trying to find a little humor in the situation).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice that you can get stuff delivered but do they put it away too :lol: I hate packing stuff into the house & putting it away but then I buy lots at a time( usually for a month depending what's on sale) & have to repack my meat into meal sized freezer packages too. Probably not the way you shop at all
> 
> Well, I better get moving.ttyl


I have to do that too with the stuff I get when I go to Sams also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I posted this here, before- I am getting tired, and will take a nap, soon.

Showing the openwork on the Guernsey yoke.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely just lovely. You are such a master knitter....don't deny it either!


Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I posted this here, before- I am getting tired, and will take a nap, soon.
> 
> Showing the openwork on the Guernsey yoke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope I can find this image, got it! from June's sister Dianna- a peaceful shot of the Jones Creek

The second one I found on Main, Jacaranda Trees in Australia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely just lovely. You are such a master knitter....don't deny it either!


Ah well, I won't point out the 'design' elements!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful. Did anyone ever hear what happened to June's DD? I do hope she was able to find someplace good to live.


Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can find this image, got it! from June's sister Dianna- a peaceful shot of the Jones Creek
> 
> The second one I found on Main, Jacaranda Trees in Australia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful. Did anyway ever hear what happened to June's DD? I do hope she was able to find someplace good to live.


She has a few problems with her new accommodation- the loo was playing up- flooding and pong, but has been getting help from her brother- back on the internet, and has a pet rat 'Roger'.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie. Wonder if she still has her mom's cat too?

quote=Lurker 2]She has a few problems with her new accommodation- the loo was playing up- flooding and pong, but has been getting help from her brother- back on the internet, and has a pet rat 'Roger'.[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD managed to knock her phone into the toliet (thank goodness is was "clean") and pitched a fit. When I asked what was wrong she just stormed off. Not telling me until this morning and of course this morning it won't work. Have had her put it in a bag of rice though I think it is probably too late to help it. Called ATT since it is alledgedly water resistant and should NOT have been damaged on such a quick time in water. Of course they are back tracking now saying "oh the case must not have been completely closed". Yeah right.....If the rice doesn't work it will cost at least $100 even though we have their insurance plan. Bull_ _ _ _!!! I'm still paying for the phone which is yet another story of how they misrepresented the cost. I am so ticked off at ATT. If the phone isn't working by around noon we will go up to the store. I so want to give them a piece of my mind but 1. I don't want to embarrass my DD and....2. I have so little mind left I sure don't want to waste it on them! (trying to find a little humor in the situation).


Oh no, can you take the battery out and put it in the bag separate and see if it will dry faster that way?
I've had to use my insurance twice for me and once for David, and the more claims we make the more it goes up. :?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> With ease on the main forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There are names I've learned to steer well clear of. One even chose to PM me, slagging me off for my choice of User name.


Some people are so wierd , what on earth has it got to do with any one what your user name is . Someone got a PM of a certain person saying things about her looks and brains and then i got some over my sandals I just deleted them 
But like you Julie I steer well clear from certain ones .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Julie. Wonder if she still has her mom's cat too?
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]She has a few problems with her new accommodation- the loo was playing up- flooding and pong, but has been getting help from her brother- back on the internet, and has a pet rat 'Roger'.


[/quote]

No- the rat was her best compromise.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is in the rice now; we shall see. And yep, DD had a claim about 11 months ago so it will probably be even more than before. Grrrrrr.

EDIT: need to go wake up DD and have her check the phone now. I've got to get going, run a few errands and then sew!
TTYL


Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, can you take the battery out and put it in the bag separate and see if it will dry faster that way?
> I've had to use my insurance twice for me and once for David, and the more claims we make the more it goes up. :?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww....sorry to hear that.


Lurker 2 said:


> No- the rat was her best compromise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I posted this here, before- I am getting tired, and will take a nap, soon.
> 
> Showing the openwork on the Guernsey yoke.


So beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some people are so wierd , what on earth has it got to do with any one what your user name is . Someone got a PM of a certain person saying things about her looks and brains and then i got some over my sandals I just deleted them
> But like you Julie I steer well clear from certain ones .


I was quite startled by her hostility- I have never encountered her elsewhere. Although I am lying at four in the user list- I think for some it is a bit of a competition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwww....sorry to hear that.


I don't recall what happened to the cat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is in the rice now; we shall see. And yep, DD had a claim about 11 months ago so it will probably be even more than before. Grrrrrr.


YUCK! 
I hate the phone I have now, it's been nothing but a pain, so as soon as we get past Christmas, I'm upgrading, decided I want the Samsung Note 6 so that I can write on it when doing patterns and stuff.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor woman; she must have such low self esteem to be so critical of others. "Bless her heart"....which in the south does not mean bless her heart. LOL And who cares where they are on the user list???? Such a waste of time and energy to be concerned about it.

Okay, said I was going to get moving and I mean it now...LOL TTYL and {{{HUGS}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> I was quite startled by her hostility- I have never encountered her elsewhere. Although I am lying at four in the user list- I think for some it is a bit of a competition.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovely pictures, I love the one of the trees with the purple tones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor woman; she must have such low self esteem to be so critical of others. "Bless her heart"....which in the south does not mean bless her heart. LOL And who cares where they are on the user list???? Such a waste of time and energy to be concerned about it.
> 
> Okay, said I was going to get moving and I mean it now...LOL TTYL and {{{HUGS}}}


LOL! Reminds me of a joke we tell that says "my that's nice".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor woman; she must have such low self esteem to be so critical of others. "Bless her heart"....which in the south does not mean bless her heart. LOL And who cares where they are on the user list???? Such a waste of time and energy to be concerned about it.
> 
> Okay, said I was going to get moving and I mean it now...LOL TTYL and {{{HUGS}}}


There is no telling with some.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely pictures, I love the one of the trees with the purple tones.


I thought the Jacarandas were quite spectacular!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Mags7...since my strokes I do have an issue with the left leg. I normally (before strokes) could be down town and back in 20 to 30 minutes. I do have a walker for distances and day trips. I have a cane for other days.
> 
> Bonnie....my mother in law lives in Shelburne.☺
> 
> ...


 Will the exercise aide you in your recovery Mel and help with your walking . A man near me had a severe stroke and walked really badly all doubled over and a very awkward gait but now through physio and exercise he is upright with a normal walk


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> We have no public transport either, so a car to go anywhere other than right close in town, one must have a vehicle.


Why don't you have public transport Kaye ?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will the exercise aide you in your recovery Mel and help with your walking . A man near me had a severe stroke and walked really badly all doubled over and a very awkward gait but now through physio and exercise he is upright with a normal walk


I am doing so much better then I was in the first place. I am just happy to be here on this earth. I will never complain about my misfortunes. I am hoping that with the continued walking it will still improve.👍


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice that you can get stuff delivered but do they put it away too :lol: I hate packing stuff into the house & putting it away but then I buy lots at a time( usually for a month depending what's on sale) & have to repack my meat into meal sized freezer packages too. Probably not the way you shop at all
> 
> Well, I better get moving.ttyl[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I am doing so much better then I was in the first place. I am just happy to be here on this earth. I will never complain about my misfortunes. I am hoping that with the continued walking it will still improve.👍


Hopefully it will Mel and I'm glad you are still on this earth to . Hopefully the weather will stay reasonable for a while longer so you can get out and about 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I posted this here, before- I am getting tired, and will take a nap, soon.
> 
> Showing the openwork on the Guernsey yoke.


It's looking lovely Julie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was up way too late - need to start going to bed at a decent hour. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Are you up very late to Gwen ? Or is it very early morning where you are it's nearly 11 am here


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope and pray that they can get it under control and out of her system quickly, poor child, she's been through way too much in her little life.
> Hi Matthew!!


More prayers for Bella.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, love the bunny looks like their own bunny.
Tami, healing energy being sent your way. I'm glad you have confidence in Doctor. Hope you can have them operated on before New Year.
Sugar, glad your mom is doing well. That's super the personnel are so good.
Julie love the pictures.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, mitten #1 done and it is so cute IMHO. My thumb on the R hand was so sore last night it woke me up, so it is not for the faint-hearted. This might be the last pair of these I do and I was hoping to do 2 more.
> Forgot to add...my first real thumb and it actually looks like one. Now I think I could do gloves if I ever had to. I understand the process. Another light bulb turning on.


That is so cute! Why does it make your thumb sore? Does it take a lot of thumb strength to do the stitches?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is nice when you smell your dad's cologne. A lovely reminder of his presence. I was left in tears today after a call. Not sobbing, but so moved and it was silly. I had a coupon for something and it had expired because I got it in July. The lady was so nice when I called and said she totally understood. When I cancelled my appointment in July I had told her my mother was sick. Explained that I was caring for my mother until she passed and then have just been lying around doing nothing since then. She had been through the same thing and said she would honor my coupon as she understood. Her kindness touched me deeply.


So nice of her! Sometimes it's the little things like that that sneak up on us. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why don't you have public transport Kaye ?


Because our population is less than 6000 and we are so far from the next towns, Cheyenne is the only town of any size to the west and that is 85 miles to then it's about the same to Wheatland to the north (I think it's north, I'm directionally challenged) and then we have a couple small towns between us and Scottsbluff, Ne to the east which is 30 or so miles from us. We have the little bus that picks up the senior citizens and takes them to and from the hospital, clinics, and I think they can go to the local grocery in it, but that's about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does anyone know, does it survive being frozen? As a cooking medium?


I haven't tried it, but by Dr orders my grandmother was supposed to have do much red wine per day. My aunt froze it into tiny ice cubes, and give it to grandma that way. I wasn't very old do I don't know if grandma didn't like the taste and that helped it go down or if it worked as a measure or what. So I know it does freeze. If high in sugar, like a sweet wine, it might not freeze solid, like juice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did you know that tinned food was a recognised article by 1820 in the UK but the first tin opener wasn't invented until 1855? Instructions on one can said use a hammer and chisel to open!
> The Dutch were canning salmon by 1722. So it took over a hundered years to come up with an easy way to open the tins. I think that it then took 100 years for the use of tinned food to become more common explaining the difference in the dates.


I learned that when we took a tour of the Bush Bean factory last spring!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a most unhappy Ryssa, I put her winter boots and coat on her, she finally turned around on the porch, came in the door, I took the coat off, but I need her to get used to the boots so I left those on, she is standing in the dining room whining because I won't go get her to take them off. lol Poor thing, but I have to leave them on her so she learns to accept them, she likes to go for walks and play for extended time in the snow in the backyard and I don't want her little feet frostbitten.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wouldn't be able to knit with that small a needle either. --- sam



darowil said:


> on a 9 inch circular. Far too small for my hands to hold- and can't fit all the toe on them (and I don't think heel either) so need a change of needles anyway.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-graph-paper/
> 
> Because knitting stitches aren't perfectly square like standard graph paper, I like to pull the freebies from the internet. There are several selections of graph paper.


Thanks! I need to chart names for stockings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ryssa just finally came thumping into my chair, so I told her she was such a good girl, took the off her and gave her her goodie, she went directly to her kennel, lolol, think she's afraid I might put them back on?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lack of oxygen at high altitudes - i was flying without my porrtable oxygen tank. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sort of an Altitude sickness, I wonder?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when they learn the right side of the road to drive on bonnie - it will be a lot better. lololololol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I would feel lost without wheels :lol: Is town within walking distance to stores & things? Would definitely take some getting used to although driving on the other side of the road might make driving a challenge for a while too.
> 
> Edit: I read later about public transit, I didn't even think of trains & busses, so different in different locations.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure whatever gives you the end result you want is fair game. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I use a longer circular and the magic loop I think doing that was almost classed as a great big no no 😄


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I'm gluten free also. Hard at first but now second nature.
Mags, thank you, got 6 hours solid sleep last night so doing better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have taken the liberty of posting a couple of photos for Joyce, (Flyty1n) which would not download for her. The sunset on her way home.


So beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely julie - anxious to see the whole thing finished. bet you are also. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I posted this here, before- I am getting tired, and will take a nap, soon.
> 
> Showing the openwork on the Guernsey yoke.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> when they learn the right side of the road to drive on bonnie - it will be a lot better. lololololol --- sam


Sam, really. The left is the right, you know this.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Sorry haven't been here for a couple of days. Havent been feeling so good, so just been doing the basics and resting up. The aftermath of recent events I guess. Caught up on all the posts and loving the photos. Yes mountains and lakes are wonderful. Great to see the Guernsey Julie you're making super progress. Condolences to Liz re great aunts passing.
Well today it's our 45th anniversary so have dug out a photo to share with you all. Where have the years gone? Oh I know gone south to, saggy bodies, wrinkles and grey hair lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry haven't been here for a couple of days. Havent been feeling so good, so just been doing the basics and resting up. The aftermath of recent events I guess. Caught up on all the posts and loving the photos. Yes mountains and lakes are wonderful. Great to see the Guernsey Julie you're making super progress. Condolences to Liz re great aunts passing.
> Well today it's our 45th anniversary so have dug out a photo to share with you all. Where have the years gone? Oh I know gone south to, saggy bodies, wrinkles and grey hair lol!


Happy Anniversary! Beautiful wedding photo. 
It's understandable, hopefully you will start to recover yourself soon but don't push it, just take your time. HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, laptop needs charging so see you all later. Have a great day!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:



> Sonja, I'm gluten free also. Hard at first but now second nature.
> Mags, thank you, got 6 hours solid sleep last night so doing better.


When I go shopping with my son I'm still surprised at how many every day items have gluten in . Gluten free products here are so very expensive . Ok if you are just on a fad diet but if you need these foods because of an illness it adds up to a very expensive shopping bill


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry haven't been here for a couple of days. Havent been feeling so good, so just been doing the basics and resting up. The aftermath of recent events I guess. Caught up on all the posts and loving the photos. Yes mountains and lakes are wonderful. Great to see the Guernsey Julie you're making super progress. Condolences to Liz re great aunts passing.
> Well today it's our 45th anniversary so have dug out a photo to share with you all. Where have the years gone? Oh I know gone south to, saggy bodies, wrinkles and grey hair lol!


Good morning to you too Fan . Happy anniversary may you have many more happy years together 
Beautiful picture lots of years past in a blink of an eye since that day 
Hope you feel better soon 
Best wishes Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We go to Colorado quite a bit, but when we went to Yellowstone 2 summers ago, we went from Yellowstone, out the Montana entrance/exit, down through Idaho, to Utah and went to the Great Salt Lake and spent the night in Salt Lake City, then to Moab National Park which was awesome, then on into Colorado, through the Eisenhower Tunnel which was cool. There are places there and then going through the Big Horn Mountains here in Wyoming that we went through last summer, that have runaway truck catcher, shoots that you steer into if the truck drivers brakes burn out on the downgrades, so wild to see, thankfully David has not yet needed to use one.


Beautiful country. My DH and I got as far as Montana one year. We were rock hunters at the time. I now wish we had taken a couple more weeks and travelled further. I'm sorry we didn't get to Yellowstone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking lovely Julie


It's not perfect, but know what? We are all fallible!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, love the bunny looks like their own bunny.
> Tami, healing energy being sent your way. I'm glad you have confidence in Doctor. Hope you can have them operated on before New Year.
> Sugar, glad your mom is doing well. That's super the personnel are so good.
> Julie love the pictures.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I know. I was surprised how many things have gluten, I.e. Oats if ground with grinder that had been used to grind wheat. Need plenty of light, longer arms, and magnifing glass to check ingredients. We are fortunate to have a good choice of gluten free products but they are more expensive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Because our population is less than 6000 and we are so far from the next towns, Cheyenne is the only town of any size to the west and that is 85 miles to then it's about the same to Wheatland to the north (I think it's north, I'm directionally challenged) and then we have a couple small towns between us and Scottsbluff, Ne to the east which is 30 or so miles from us. We have the little bus that picks up the senior citizens and takes them to and from the hospital, clinics, and I think they can go to the local grocery in it, but that's about it.


So it is really only semi-urban?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't tried it, but by Dr orders my grandmother was supposed to have do much red wine per day. My aunt froze it into tiny ice cubes, and give it to grandma that way. I wasn't very old do I don't know if grandma didn't like the taste and that helped it go down or if it worked as a measure or what. So I know it does freeze. If high in sugar, like a sweet wine, it might not freeze solid, like juice.


I think I will stick with apple or grape juice!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks liz - these sound great. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a most unhappy Ryssa, I put her winter boots and coat on her, she finally turned around on the porch, came in the door, I took the coat off, but I need her to get used to the boots so I left those on, she is standing in the dining room whining because I won't go get her to take them off. lol Poor thing, but I have to leave them on her so she learns to accept them, she likes to go for walks and play for extended time in the snow in the backyard and I don't want her little feet frostbitten.


Oh dear, winter really is coming, for you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lack of oxygen at high altitudes - i was flying without my porrtable oxygen tank. --- sam


Ah, I guess you don't go via Salt Lake anymore?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So beautiful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely julie - anxious to see the whole thing finished. bet you are also. --- sam


It is a long way to go, yet, Sam, most of the yokes; and the sleeves have the starfish pattern, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry haven't been here for a couple of days. Havent been feeling so good, so just been doing the basics and resting up. The aftermath of recent events I guess. Caught up on all the posts and loving the photos. Yes mountains and lakes are wonderful. Great to see the Guernsey Julie you're making super progress. Condolences to Liz re great aunts passing.
> Well today it's our 45th anniversary so have dug out a photo to share with you all. Where have the years gone? Oh I know gone south to, saggy bodies, wrinkles and grey hair lol!


Happy Anniversary! Which day are you going to Matamata?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Guernseys are mostly just purl and plain. Aran work is the one that is bobbled, often. And I am afraid I rather enjoy bobbling!
> One I completed earlier this year.


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just looked up Welland on the map, wow, you are a long way south, almost in the US. I've never been to that part of Ontario. Most of my family live near Shelburne, Flesherton & Owen Sound.


They are a bit away from here. I'm half an hour from Buffalo and Niagara Falls. I've been to Saskatchewan so I know how far away you are :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> when they learn the right side of the road to drive on bonnie - it will be a lot better. lololololol --- sam


Oh no, here we go again!.... :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. DH put a few fingers in it and showed it to me as a puppet. Loved it. Ripped out the rows on the other one where I messed up thinking 16 rounds meant 16 rounds of 4 rows. :XD: :XD: I waited long enough that I wasn't emotionally involved when I had to rip it out. Have it back on needles now and just have to make sure I'm on the right round. See, I know the correct terminology now and I won't forget.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried magic loop, maybe I wasn't doing it right but I find DPNs much easier, maybe because that's what I learned on. Mom had me making mitts soon as I tired of spool knitting.


I haven't tried the magic loop yet. I'm a bit timid about that. Dpns seem to be easier for me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think he is quite tall, but I don't have any handy 3 year olds to measure him against! His daddy is just over 6ft tall, but his mum is only about 5ft 3in so who knows how big he'll end up - he was on the 98th percentile for length when he was born. Here is the birthday boy with his new Thomas the Tank Engine railway track.


Happy Birthday Luke!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear that's all it is Gwen, although I'm sure it doesn't make it any less painful! I've had a sore lower back for over 3 weeks now and it seems to be moving round to my hips, so I'm not sure if it's coming from my back or my hips. It's not agony or anything, but it makes moving around (especially bending down....why is it that when your back is sore that you drop everything & have to bend to pick it up? :shock: ) difficult. My friend who is a retired physio is on holiday, but I'll speak to her when she gets back as to what I need to do. I feel if I go to the doctor they will probably just give me painkillers & I'm already doing that myself.


Hope you get to feeling better soon. Back aches are a pain!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry haven't been here for a couple of days. Havent been feeling so good, so just been doing the basics and resting up. The aftermath of recent events I guess. Caught up on all the posts and loving the photos. Yes mountains and lakes are wonderful. Great to see the Guernsey Julie you're making super progress. Condolences to Liz re great aunts passing.
> Well today it's our 45th anniversary so have dug out a photo to share with you all. Where have the years gone? Oh I know gone south to, saggy bodies, wrinkles and grey hair lol!


Great photo! Congratulations on 45 years.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD managed to knock her phone into the toliet (thank goodness is was "clean") and pitched a fit. When I asked what was wrong she just stormed off. Not telling me until this morning and of course this morning it won't work. Have had her put it in a bag of rice though I think it is probably too late to help it. Called ATT since it is alledgedly water resistant and should NOT have been damaged on such a quick time in water. Of course they are back tracking now saying "oh the case must not have been completely closed". Yeah right.....If the rice doesn't work it will cost at least $100 even though we have their insurance plan. Bull_ _ _ _!!! I'm still paying for the phone which is yet another story of how they misrepresented the cost. I am so ticked off at ATT. If the phone isn't working by around noon we will go up to the store. I so want to give them a piece of my mind but 1. I don't want to embarrass my DD and....2. I have so little mind left I sure don't want to waste it on them! (trying to find a little humor in the situation).


I have heard that the rice works. Hope it does/did for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can find this image, got it! from June's sister Dianna- a peaceful shot of the Jones Creek
> 
> The second one I found on Main, Jacaranda Trees in Australia.


Dianna always takes beautiful photos. The second one is also very peaceful looking. Makes me wish we were going toward summer rather than winter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not perfect, but know what? We are all fallible!


As my aunt's workmate said, "There's none of us inflammable!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've changed my avatar to this photo taken yesterday, but I don't think it's good of either of them. Caitlin has only just learnt to sit up, but she is listing badly in this photo & Luke looks as though he would rather be anywhere else! :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a most unhappy Ryssa, I put her winter boots and coat on her, she finally turned around on the porch, came in the door, I took the coat off, but I need her to get used to the boots so I left those on, she is standing in the dining room whining because I won't go get her to take them off. lol Poor thing, but I have to leave them on her so she learns to accept them, she likes to go for walks and play for extended time in the snow in the backyard and I don't want her little feet frostbitten.


I'm having trouble getting a coat on Candy. I can just imagine what I'd have to go through to get boots on but it's something I'll have to think about soon. She wants to go for a walk every day and don't want her feet to get frozen either. Did you make the boots or buy them?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry haven't been here for a couple of days. Havent been feeling so good, so just been doing the basics and resting up. The aftermath of recent events I guess. Caught up on all the posts and loving the photos. Yes mountains and lakes are wonderful. Great to see the Guernsey Julie you're making super progress. Condolences to Liz re great aunts passing.
> Well today it's our 45th anniversary so have dug out a photo to share with you all. Where have the years gone? Oh I know gone south to, saggy bodies, wrinkles and grey hair lol!


Lovely picture of the two of you. I wished you a Happy Anniversary for Saturday. I was a day late or maybe not.  It could be Saturday where you are. Hope you have a wonderful day and wish you many more anniversaries.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> As my aunt's workmate said, "There's none of us inflammable!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've changed my avatar to this photo taken yesterday, but I don't think it's good of either of them. Caitlin has only just learnt to sit up, but she is listing badly in this photo & Luke looks as though he would rather be anywhere else! :lol:


Such a cute pair. He doesn't look at all happy. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up and I'm sure Sam is already waiting to start next week's. Having bro and SIL for dinner so better get off my duff and get it started. TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I know. I was surprised how many things have gluten, I.e. Oats if ground with grinder that had been used to grind wheat. Need plenty of light, longer arms, and magnifing glass to check ingredients. We are fortunate to have a good choice of gluten free products but they are more expensive.


Not so fortunate here very little choice . Luckily my DIL and her twin sister like to cook and bake so they are always making gluten free foods . Son likes to bake too ( doesn't get it from me ) and he has been well enough lately to make quite a few gluten free items .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I've changed my avatar to this photo taken yesterday, but I don't think it's good of either of them. Caitlin has only just learnt to sit up, but she is listing badly in this photo & Luke looks as though he would rather be anywhere else! :lol:


I think it's cute , just looks as if they are chillaxing 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm having two arguments and I'm not winning either one . I'm ready to throw them through the window . I don't know who to blame it could be the stupid rectangular heap of junk in my hands or the site I like to be on so much but either way it's taking me at least 5 goes to get on one page and if it says there is a problem and this page has been reloaded once more I will take great delight in having a full blown fling myself on the floor tantrum &#128545;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dianna always takes beautiful photos. The second one is also very peaceful looking. Makes me wish we were going toward summer rather than winter.


Don't forget we have only one more month of lengthening days, and then yours will start to get longer instead.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> As my aunt's workmate said, "There's none of us inflammable!"


Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've changed my avatar to this photo taken yesterday, but I don't think it's good of either of them. Caitlin has only just learnt to sit up, but she is listing badly in this photo & Luke looks as though he would rather be anywhere else! :lol:


Luke definitely looks a bit 'ho hum'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely picture of the two of you. I wished you a Happy Anniversary for Saturday. I was a day late or maybe not.  It could be Saturday where you are. Hope you have a wonderful day and wish you many more anniversaries.


It is Saturday here, Liz!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will have to do that but at the same time I think it shouldn't be allowed. At least people can defend themselves better as adults but it does wear one down. One never knows what could happen as a result.


Bullying is Bullying age doesn't matter and it shouldn't be allowed. Rookie told me aboutyo going on with a certain lady hope it's not still going on with her. Where is admin? Why don't they stop these people?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does anyone know, does it survive being frozen? As a cooking medium?


Yes you can freeze wine on in cube trays I have done this use on spaghetti sauce etc


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Guernseys are mostly just purl and plain. Aran work is the one that is bobbled, often. And I am afraid I rather enjoy bobbling!
> One I completed earlier this year.


Beautiful knitting Julie!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto



Poledra65 said:


> Happy Anniversary! Beautiful wedding photo.
> It's understandable, hopefully you will start to recover yourself soon but don't push it, just take your time. HUGS!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WooHoo!!! the rice worked!!! Whew!


budasha said:


> I have heard that the rice works. Hope it does/did for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've changed my avatar to this photo taken yesterday, but I don't think it's good of either of them. Caitlin has only just learnt to sit up, but she is listing badly in this photo & Luke looks as though he would rather be anywhere else! :lol:


 :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Luke definitely looks a bit 'ho hum'!


Right after the photo was taken Luke got off the couch saying, "I've got to go now."!! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! the rice worked!!! Whew!


Great! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes you can freeze wine on in cube trays I have done this use on spaghetti sauce etc


Good to know, thanks, Dawn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Beautiful knitting Julie!!


Thanks, Dawn! looking back, I've had quite a productive year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! the rice worked!!! Whew!


Thank goodness for that! Is Hannah in a better mood?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Right after the photo was taken Luke got off the couch saying, "I've got to go now."!! :lol:


 :thumbup: lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a couple of minutes early but i need to jump into the shower so i look half decent to go over to heidi's to sing happy birthday to ayden (whose 10th birthday is tomorrow). meet me here. ---0 sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373507-1.html#8267366


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Much better mood. She said she didn't want to tell me because she didn't want to stress me out and thought of the $$ involved. I reassured her that she need not worry about causing me stress. Gave her lots of hugs. She was so relieved that the rice worked.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank goodness for that! Is Hannah in a better mood?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Busy day today but wanted to drop by and say hello.
> 
> Caren, it sure will be interesting for you with no car. We had the same experience in Germany and never did buy a car. There are advantages each way, but I know I did a lot more walking there than I do here.


We never had one in London either- hired one a couple of times but even most of our holidays didn't use a car.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding- to me to paddle is feet only, doggy paddle is what often a beginner swimmer resorts to. And then again you paddle a canoe- so many shades of meaning.


Same here


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I had put an add on a site I belong to. 2 large black garbage bags of boys newborn to 24 months clothes. I got 40$ for them and they are gone. 2 big totes are empty now.&#9757; so that money will go towards Christmas for Gage.

Also got to Walmart with a friend this afternoon and got groceries and the yarn I needed for Gages teachers scarf. 

In my jammies, feet up and Scooby Doo in the dvd player.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I use a longer circular and the magic loop I think it was classed as a crime 😄


I was going to comment- and then thought we had better stop as we are getting to sound like what we started complaining about in other posts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I was going to comment- and then thought we had better stop as we are getting to sound like what we started complaining about in other posts.


That's what I thought too 😄


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Reminds me of a joke we tell that says "my that's nice".


Remind me to share the joke about ''Isn't that special?'' sometime when we've all got more time. That is what we say around here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I thought too 😄


I was trying to get onto the sock tutorials earlier but iPad and kp would not co operate with me and the yarn I'm using is very colourful so decided to stick with just a stockinette stitch for my next pair of socks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can find this image, got it! from June's sister Dianna- a peaceful shot of the Jones Creek
> 
> The second one I found on Main, Jacaranda Trees in Australia.


Thats a particulary nice shot of them, at the moment thay are around in so many places- they are look beautiful at this time of the year becuase they have no leaves currently so the purple shows up stunningly. We do have a few roads lined with them similar to this shot. If on our wanderings today we found one of the roads I will try to get David to stop so I can take a photo- but this one is lovely so not likely to be better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am doing so much better then I was in the first place. I am just happy to be here on this earth. I will never complain about my misfortunes. I am hoping that with the continued walking it will still improve.👍


You (and the rest of us) can certainly be thankful you are still with us. The walking can't do you any harm unless you are well overdoing it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would like to try driving in the uk - always wanted a car with the wheel on the left. --- sam



martina said:


> Sam, really. The left is the right, you know this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry haven't been here for a couple of days. Havent been feeling so good, so just been doing the basics and resting up. The aftermath of recent events I guess. Caught up on all the posts and loving the photos. Yes mountains and lakes are wonderful. Great to see the Guernsey Julie you're making super progress. Condolences to Liz re great aunts passing.
> Well today it's our 45th anniversary so have dug out a photo to share with you all. Where have the years gone? Oh I know gone south to, saggy bodies, wrinkles and grey hair lol!


What a lovely photo. Happy Anniversary. It is after stressful situations that we suddenly feel it- while in the situation we cope becuase we have to. So just let yourself (selves? maybe your DH is finding things hard too) relax and let yourslef do nothing for a while- well keep up essentials!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've changed my avatar to this photo taken yesterday, but I don't think it's good of either of them. Caitlin has only just learnt to sit up, but she is listing badly in this photo & Luke looks as though he would rather be anywhere else! :lol:


Agree that it is not the best of either of them that we seen. But that is them so who really cares?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but come 22 december they start to get longer. --- sam --- i think.



Lurker 2 said:


> Don't forget we have only one more month of lengthening days, and then yours will start to get longer instead.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm having two arguments and I'm not winning either one . I'm ready to throw them through the window . I don't know who to blame it could be the stupid rectangular heap of junk in my hands or the site I like to be on so much but either way it's taking me at least 5 goes to get on one page and if it says there is a problem and this page has been reloaded once more I will take great delight in having a full blown fling myself on the floor tantrum 😡


I find turning it off totally as opposed to putting it to sleep helps when it is throwing a hissy fit over something- and usually being shut up makes it behave again. ANd ideally I get it done before I start yealling at it. But last night it wouldn't shut down as I was trying to save something. It said I already had something by that name did I want to replace it? Yes. You can't use the same name- come on you stupid machine I just told you to replace the other one. Yelling at it didn't help either. SO could have hassles before th eend of the day as it likes to be shut down every day. Maybe could try when we go out looking at houses (and for Jacarandas) later


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! the rice worked!!! Whew!


What a relief that is. We tried that the other day when Vicky washed David's phone for him. Phone still worked but don't know if htat is becuase of the rice or that it didn't immersed in the water. Just very wet.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> You (and the rest of us) can certainly be thankful you are still with us. The walking can't do you any harm unless you are well overdoing it.


Thank you.😊 after the first stroke in April once I dot home I overdid it for sure. I have done a lot of walking in the last 2 days. So I am going to spend my weekend knitting👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Much better mood. She said she didn't want to tell me because she didn't want to stress me out and thought of the $$ involved. I reassured her that she need not worry about causing me stress. Gave her lots of hugs. She was so relieved that the rice worked.


That is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but come 22 december they start to get longer. --- sam --- i think.


That is exactly what I was trying to point out- whereas although we usually get hotter, our days start to draw in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think your contribution is definitely very small Bonnie . When you think England has a population that they know of at roughly 56 million with the highest growth rate due to migration in Europe and can fit into Saskatchewan 11 times roughly . Can you imagine living somewhere with that many people?


I can't even imagine. All of Canada has 35 million & we have almost the same land area as all of Europe & that population is 743 million! ( who knew I would get a geography lesson on a knitting site, I always say I learn something new here every day :lol: ).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For sure Bonnie. It is a whole different way of life. I remember, even in W. Guilford where the nearest neighbor was a 10 min. walk and in winter walking into town would have been a matter of survival. Of course back then the little town had only a house where the downstairs was a store. Living out in the country like you do it is a matter of survival and I would imagine when you make a trip you are much more efficient than I am now with a store so close. You must have been cheering for the guy that called in.


Yes, both DH & I were cheering him on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they do, we have some.


I can't even imagine changing dog diapers :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a most unhappy Ryssa, I put her winter boots and coat on her, she finally turned around on the porch, came in the door, I took the coat off, but I need her to get used to the boots so I left those on, she is standing in the dining room whining because I won't go get her to take them off. lol Poor thing, but I have to leave them on her so she learns to accept them, she likes to go for walks and play for extended time in the snow in the backyard and I don't want her little feet frostbitten.


Our 2 previous dogs were never in the house, except the last one when she was sick & arthritic the last few months & we never had boots for them. I didn't know such a thing existed. I guess because she's a house-type dog?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, glad the rice fixed the phone.

Fan, great photo, Happy anniversary.

Julie, I can't wait to see your Gansey done, it's looking great. Thanks fr sharing the lovely photos. I'm glad you have contact with Junes daughter, I subscribe to her sister blog as I love the photos she posts.

Kate, very cute photo of Luke & Caitlyn.

Sonja, hope your tablet s behaving better, so frustrating. Recently mine seems to take forever to load the pages on KP,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad the rice fixed the phone.
> 
> Fan, great photo, Happy anniversary.
> 
> ...


It is just what Babs posts on facebook.
Dianna has a very good eye for a photo.
I am a bit tired although it is only early evening- too tired to knit, and have 30 jars now of lemon curd- it is a wet day, good for indoor activities.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping little Arriana (?sp) is on the mend by now.


She is, thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I think I have the formula figured out for the heel, math is not my strongest suit, but by George, I think I've finally gotten it figured out.
> Wonder who George is though. :roll:


Ack! Why didn't you remind me to send you this?! Doesn't have much of a pattern to it, but hopefully you get the idea. I do the heel exactly the same on the stocking as I do for my own socks.

Damiens Christmas Stocking
Worsted weight yarn
Size 8 circular needles

Cast on 64 sts
Knit in 2 x 2 rib for 8 rows

Knit even for 9 1/4  in the round

Knit heel flap on 25 stitches for 18 rows

Work heel cup as usual: purl to 2 sts past center, purl 2 tog, purl 1, turn. 
K 5, K 2 tog, K1, turn, ect.

Work foot for 5

Decrease for toe.

Crochet tab at top of back cuff.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, just a quick guess but I'm thinking George could be a reference to St George the dragon slayer of English legend! Loving the knitted items you are showing this week, helps with the sadness I'm feeling. SIL sent us a gorgeous bouquet of spring flowers yesterday to thank us for our support with the moving etc. I got a call from her friend down in Matamata and they are terribly worried about her behaviour and health. We are going down on Sunday to visit and see what maybe going on. They just don't know what we have had to deal with over the years, and how she has hidden her true self from them, but now they see the reality and finding it hard to cope with.
> I guess I'm in a grief situation, feeling down but will pick myself up and get on with life and all it throws at us. I don't have any projects on the needles or cross stitch at present so reading instead, as finding it hard to focus on things creative. Had to frog my cross stitch as made big mistake so put it away for now, as don't want to totally mess it up. On the plus side though Saturday 21st is our 45th wedding anniversary. Wow where have the years gone? Nothing special planned as we never celebrate it, we are just happy remembering our special day together without any fuss made.


Hoping your SIL is doing better by now, and you are feeling better. Happy Anniversary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, healing energy for Arianna.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> knitting is very logical, mathematically, I learned this originally when I was machine knitting, which I did for years when the girls were growing.


No wonder I stick to simple patterns! I am so math challenged it isn't funny. I am NOT kidding.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Arianna, Get well soon.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor wee soul! I hope she is out of hospital soon and feeling so much better.


Thank you. Came home Tuesday evening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending arriana tons of healing energy - hope she is soon back in the pink. --- sam


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have the heel turned, I think it came out okay hopefully the toe goes as smoothly.


It will. Just do the toe the same as you do a regular sock. You are doing a great job on it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry you had to go back on to the Pred, but glad that you should have some relief.


Me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My great aunt passed away on Saturday. She was 98. Am going to the visitation tomorrow afternoon and will probably meet relatives I haven't seen since I moved away 50 years ago.


I am sorry to hear this. You have my sympathy and prayers. Thank you for thinking of Arriana.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The poor little girl- praying for a quick recovery. And with littlies it isn't long at all before they are back sparkling. They recover so quickly.
> While you don't want the biopsy it is worth doing so as then treament can be quick if it is needed. And the sooner it is done the easier treatment is.


Thank you. Back to almost sparkle. I have appointment Dec 1 then will see when the ENT will do the surgery. Hoping for before end of Dec.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, please. I never seem to get them garlicky enough, I wonder if they brush them with garlic butter after cooking? I'll have to look at Costco when I get there


I will ask DS. He worked in the kitchen for about 6 months.If craft doesn't set in!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you got some answers during your visit. Hope Arianna is better soon.
> 
> Sam, thanks for posting the Quonset photo. I'm sure DH will make something wooden for GS but not too big, maybe 18" square.
> 
> ...


Mitts are gorgeous! Puppy is cute.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Game over and we won! it was a nail biterI I am just starting reading the KP. It is so hard to get caught up sometimes. I do see that prayers need to be sent to those that are having health issues. I hope that everyone is doing better.
> 
> I've bee working on some things for Christmas. I started two Scoreboard Scarves, one for the Cowboys and one for Texas Tech. Tech's games were so high scoring that my scarf was going to be 10 feet long or more. Decided to stop the scoring part and just make a scarf, so it is not a true scoreboard scarf. I'm making a matching hat. I hope some of you can help me with the ribbing for the hat. I want to make it so that it folds up. I saw somewhere about a "fold line" but can't remember what it said. Do any of you do a fold line or just make it with all ribbing and fold it up?


You have probably gotten an answer by now, but I usually rib mine for about 6" before beginning stockinette st. Gives plenty to fold up and keep ears warm with the double layer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's sure been windy here, it got up to about 50f today, but didn't feel it with wind chill, we're down to 27f already this evening. David got home a bit ago, he had said the last pair of socks I made wouldn't go over his heel when he went to put them on on Monday, they went on tonight, he just can't pull them on like the store bought ones or the other pair I made. I wonder if I block the and stretch out the ankle just a bit when they are drying if that would help? Just have to find something to use, I knew I needed to get a set of sock blockers. Lol


Measure his feet. Make a template from stiff cardboard and cover with plastic wrap.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying for Arriana. Poor darling. Also prayers for you.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Four cardigans I have knitted for Caitlin.


Gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Because my DH has such a long foot and high arch (the real problem) , he's always had trouble getting socks on; especially the hand made ones. I solved the issue by making the entire cuff and leg portion in a very stretchy rib. But, the socks still need to be curled up in the hand and put on by sticking toes in and then rolling sock over foot and heel.
> 
> You can block them out and they'll go on his foot, but might not stay up so he'll have the slouchy sock. If he's wearing boots, it won't make a difference.


I make a longer heel flap for DH. Works great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is Saturday here, Liz!


Thanks Julie. I'm never sure what time of day it is, where


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been to the hospital with husband this morning came home with a lovely machine that is going to communicate with husband ICD and tell us if we have to get to the hospital . It will also alert the hospital to any problems so they can either advise us what to do or send an ambulance . I know it's serious but the machine has 2 alarms one is a warning that he needs to seek medical advice and sounds like a car alarm the other is need an ambulance now and sounds like an ambulance siren . Whoever made them had a wierd sense of humour


Sorry to hear this, but glad you have the machine to tell you what is needed at the time. Hope it doesn't have to do it's job, but know it will. Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Bullying is Bullying age doesn't matter and it shouldn't be allowed. Rookie told me aboutyo going on with a certain lady hope it's not still going on with her. Where is admin? Why don't they stop these people?


I'm beginning to think that some of them just enjoy this carrying on. I read and just laugh to myself and really wonder what all the fuss was about.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! the rice worked!!! Whew!


Good to know in case I ever drop mine in the loo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> a couple of minutes early but i need to jump into the shower so i look half decent to go over to heidi's to sing happy birthday to ayden (whose 10th birthday is tomorrow). meet me here. ---0 sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373507-1.html#8267366


Ayden, hope you have a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would like to try driving in the uk - always wanted a car with the wheel on the left. --- sam


When we were in the Islands, they drove on the left. Scared the bejesezz out of me. I don't think I could do it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No it is just my own design. I wasn't happy with the way it fit my hand. I have got one finished, the second one should be finished by morning. Pretty much used to my new home, the surroundings will take a bit. Do give them.a try really they are not hard. My problem was I had cast on too many stitches and didn't want to have to start over. One wouldn't think 10 stitches would make so much fifference.


Very nice. look warm


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to hear this. You have my sympathy and prayers. Thank you for thinking of Arriana.


Thanks Tami and I keep wishing Arriana all the best.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've come to the end of this week's TP so now I'll go to next week. Bye all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have taken the liberty of posting a couple of photos for Joyce, (Flyty1n) which would not download for her. The sunset on her way home.


Breathtaking! Thanks for sharing them for Joyce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No wonder I stick to simple patterns! I am so math challenged it isn't funny. I am NOT kidding.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Julie. I'm never sure what time of day it is, where


Windows 10 has a nice clock App, that gives me the world clock as one of it's features- I use that to check how late Sam is up!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you are happy with the doctor you were concerned about that weren't you? Hopefully they will be able to be removed this year for you. Will be very close to Christmas.
> 
> Talking of holidays when is Thanksgiving?


Yes, I was a bit concerned about it. Mainly because I haven't heard about any of them except the one that I would really want, so had no idea how good they were. This one is recommended by the lady who owned the LYS that I learned to knit at. She is a nurse, retired, who worked at our local hospital. She had no hesitation recommending this one. Good enough for me. The surgeon is the same one who did DD's tonsils, and 3 sets of tubes + tonsils and adinoids on DS, so I know him. Yes, It will be close with Christmas. Thanksgiving is 26 Nov this year. Always the same Thursday of Nov.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> When we were in the Islands, they drove on the left. Scared the bejesezz out of me. I don't think I could do it.


Exactly my reaction to being driven at speed on the wrong side of the road, in Germany, in 2011.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Breathtaking! Thanks for sharing them for Joyce.


Thought they were too good, not to try!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We go to Colorado quite a bit, but when we went to Yellowstone 2 summers ago, we went from Yellowstone, out the Montana entrance/exit, down through Idaho, to Utah and went to the Great Salt Lake and spent the night in Salt Lake City, then to Moab National Park which was awesome, then on into Colorado, through the Eisenhower Tunnel which was cool. There are places there and then going through the Big Horn Mountains here in Wyoming that we went through last summer, that have runaway truck catcher, shoots that you steer into if the truck drivers brakes burn out on the downgrades, so wild to see, thankfully David has not yet needed to use one.


Breathtaking scenery. I have never seen the runaway truck shoots, just the ramps here on the eastern side of the country.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I am not sure, they are purple but not high tops. They have a piece of 1/16 elastic crocheted into the ankle. Not even sure if I can get that here, it might be left out.


If you can get elastic thread, use that doubled or tripled.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, Not far from Salt Lake City I think.
> 
> Kaye, thanks for posting the lovely photos. We've traveled by Harley through Colorado, Utah, as well as most of the Northwest US. Beautiful mountains, of course we don't take too many interstates, we like the windy smaller highways.
> 
> ...


Yes, I will have insurance after the new year, but a big deductable that has already been met for this year, so this year would be good! Of course, I will still have check ups and labs, ect to pay for next year, but still would like it done now, instead of a whopping big bill to start the new year off with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our 2 previous dogs were never in the house, except the last one when she was sick & arthritic the last few months & we never had boots for them. I didn't know such a thing existed. I guess because she's a house-type dog?


Her little feet don't have enough coat to protect her feet. Most dogs feet will actually get frostbitten if left too long on cold/wet ground, husky and malamute type dogs feet are more protected naturally.
She burned her feet the first summer on the hot railroad track, I now carry her over if its hot in the summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ack! Why didn't you remind me to send you this?! Doesn't have much of a pattern to it, but hopefully you get the idea. I do the heel exactly the same on the stocking as I do for my own socks.
> 
> Damiens Christmas Stocking
> Worsted weight yarn
> ...


Ooh, I'm keeping this for future reference. Thank you. I had 84 stitches ( 20 more than I needed, the stocking is huge) so I just modified to fit the stitch count. 
I'm not super happy with the Santa, but hope she likes it okay.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to bother all of you but I am thinking too much. Basically this is my weak point, interpreting patterns.
> 
> Here are my questions and I hope I can even ask as it confuses me. I'll state my questions first and then the directions. I am thinking that when I work 2 rounds in pattern, I do not increase on those. Also thinking that it includes the round I just made the increase on, as it is not 2 "more" rounds but just says 2 rounds. Pattern is one row with quills and one row straight knitting all the way around.
> 
> ...


I see you got your answers but wanted to say it is not bothering anyone to ask questions about a project.😊


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was thinking about the differences in language. To me paddle means to be in a boat and use a paddle, so when used as sounding like the person was in the water, I in my twisted logic thought of it as the dog paddle, which is a way of swimming. :wink: Sometimes I don't even know why I misunderstand what is said. :roll:


We use both those sort of paddles also. I guess it is confusing isnt it? Paddling in the water here to me means walking around in water maybe up to knee deep.

A toddlers pool here is called a paddling pool also.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The ones I saw were not high tops either just to below the ankle but they were definitly cute


They are probably the same thing then. I didn't work on them today. I have the sole done and am working on the toe.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What sort of dog is Dudley? Mine usually snuggles up when I'm in bed, when I'm in the comfy chair, he's curled up on the sofa!


Dudley is a silky/yorkie cross. Best guess is that he will be 2 in Feb. I saw a picture of him on face book. We are pretty sure he was abandoned as he had been seen running around in a rural area on Vancouver Island and it took a lady a week to catch him. I took him to the vet when we got him and his best guess was that he was about 8 months old because he still had some baby teeth. We have had him just over a year.
The lady named him Dudley and we had had a pembroke corgi for 16 years and his name was Dudley so we thought it was meant to be we got him😊


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD managed to knock her phone into the toliet (thank goodness is was "clean") and pitched a fit. When I asked what was wrong she just stormed off. Not telling me until this morning and of course this morning it won't work. Have had her put it in a bag of rice though I think it is probably too late to help it. Called ATT since it is alledgedly water resistant and should NOT have been damaged on such a quick time in water. Of course they are back tracking now saying "oh the case must not have been completely closed". Yeah right.....If the rice doesn't work it will cost at least $100 even though we have their insurance plan. Bull_ _ _ _!!! I'm still paying for the phone which is yet another story of how they misrepresented the cost. I am so ticked off at ATT. If the phone isn't working by around noon we will go up to the store. I so want to give them a piece of my mind but 1. I don't want to embarrass my DD and....2. I have so little mind left I sure don't want to waste it on them! (trying to find a little humor in the situation).


 :shock: Oh dear!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can find this image, got it! from June's sister Dianna- a peaceful shot of the Jones Creek
> 
> The second one I found on Main, Jacaranda Trees in Australia.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Dudley is a silky/yorkie cross. Best guess is that he will be 2 in Feb. I saw a picture of him on face book. We are pretty sure he was abandoned as he had been seen running around in a rural area on Vancouver Island and it took a lady a week to catch him. I took him to the vet when we got him and his best guess was that he was about 8 months old because he still had some baby teeth. We have had him just over a year.
> The lady named him Dudley and we had had a pembroke corgi for 16 years and his name was Dudley so we thought it was meant to be we got him😊


That was a good age for a Corgi, the oldest I have known was 20, but she was exceptional. And has Dudley settled well?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Some people are so wierd , what on earth has it got to do with any one what your user name is . Someone got a PM of a certain person saying things about her looks and brains and then i got some over my sandals I just deleted them
> But like you Julie I steer well clear from certain ones .


For heavens sake.... I am sorry to hear that you have also had PMs like that.

I NEVER comment on those topics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You should be able to find it at a fabric store. Do you have one there? Or must take a ferry to the nearest one? I think I have some in my sewing box, if it isn't so old it's lost it's stretch. :wink: I could throw sow in the mail if it's still good.


Bonnie we don't have a fabric store any more. I am hoping wal mart has some. Thank you for the offer, will,let you know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Reminds me of a joke we tell that says "my that's nice".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it! I use that often and with "that" meaning. Comes from Mrs Brown's Boys.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought the Jacarandas were quite spectacular!


They sure are! Never seen them in person though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They sure are! Never seen them in person though.


It just said Australia- no mention of exactly where. Apparently they are common in California.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I posted this here, before- I am getting tired, and will take a nap, soon.
> 
> Showing the openwork on the Guernsey yoke.


So beautiful😊


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> when they learn the right side of the road to drive on bonnie - it will be a lot better. lololololol --- sam


 :roll: Oh Sam!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can find this image, got it! from June's sister Dianna- a peaceful shot of the Jones Creek
> 
> The second one I found on Main, Jacaranda Trees in Australia.


Wow, so pretty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Anniversary! Beautiful wedding photo.
> It's understandable, hopefully you will start to recover yourself soon but don't push it, just take your time. HUGS!


Happy Anniversary Fan!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will the exercise aide you in your recovery Mel and help with your walking . A man near me had a severe stroke and walked really badly all doubled over and a very awkward gait but now through physio and exercise he is upright with a normal walk


Good for you Melody. With your great attitude I am sure it will improve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> So beautiful😊


Thank you! I am thinking I will go back to bed, Ringo and I did not like the fireworks earlier, they were very like gun shots, and very close.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've changed my avatar to this photo taken yesterday, but I don't think it's good of either of them. Caitlin has only just learnt to sit up, but she is listing badly in this photo & Luke looks as though he would rather be anywhere else! :lol:


Aaaw, but they are both soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Wow, so pretty.


I thought so too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! the rice worked!!! Whew!


Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I go shopping with my son I'm still surprised at how many every day items have gluten in . Gluten free products here are so very expensive . Ok if you are just on a fad diet but if you need these foods because of an illness it adds up to a very expensive shopping bill


Gluten free is expensive here too Sonya. I try to get DH to eat gluten free as much as possible. I have tried so many recipes for gluten free bread and buns and have yet to find one he really likes. A lot of the flours I can't get here either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just what Babs posts on facebook.
> Dianna has a very good eye for a photo.
> I am a bit tired although it is only early evening- too tired to knit, and have 30 jars now of lemon curd- it is a wet day, good for indoor activities.


Oh YUM, I love lemon curd.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've changed my avatar to this photo taken yesterday, but I don't think it's good of either of them. Caitlin has only just learnt to sit up, but she is listing badly in this photo & Luke looks as though he would rather be anywhere else! :lol:


Awe but they are both so cute.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! the rice worked!!! Whew!


That is a relief!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't even imagine changing dog diapers :shock:


Maybe better than claening up- but at the training end would they learn if in a diaper. Wheras at the other end of life I should think could be useful.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you can get elastic thread, use that doubled or tripled.


Good idea Tami, thanks. I do have some of that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> When we were in the Islands, they drove on the left. Scared the bejesezz out of me. I don't think I could do it.


I found that as you are sitting in the drivers seat on the wrong side it was natural to dricve the other side. 
It was as a pedestrian I had problems- never knew which way to expect the cars to come from.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was a good age for a Corgi, the oldest I have known was 20, but she was exceptional. And has Dudley settled well?


Yes Julie he is a great little dog. Had an awful time with him at first because he hadn't been neutered and was marking my entire house. He was so skinny too. At first he had real separation anxiety when I went out but he is fine staying with DH now. He adores the grandkids so we think he must have come from a family with kids. When he was brought to us two of our little granddaughters were here and he went running right to them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> For heavens sake.... I am sorry to hear that you have also had PMs like that.
> 
> I NEVER comment on those topics.


I've had no nasty PMs but have had a couple that have thanked me for my comments when someone is being nasty on a topic (when I have felt it important to clarify when wrong information is being given- which if followed could result in major problems with a project. If understood then it could be done, but many don't understand and therefore do it wrong as they don't adjust the pattern as needed.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They sure are! Never seen them in person though.


Really?
Today. Turned into the street Stop I sadi David pulled over and I jumped out with my phone. Got back in and He said I thought Vicky or Brett must have messaged- didn't know you just wanted to take a photo! Poor Davey. Th efunny thing is this morning when I sadi I would take a photo this might happen- but not until it did did I remeber that I had though tof it. Clearly I know both myslef and my husband. Exactly how I expected us both to react.
In fact one of the houses we like has one in the yard- but they do make a mess as they drop which they are starting to do. And as they also loose leaves I guess they must mess up twice a year. But they are beutiful at this time of the year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Really?
> Today. Turned into the street Stop I sadi David pulled over and I jumped out with my phone. Got back in and He said I thought Vicky or Brett must have messaged- didn't know you just wanted to take a photo! Poor Davey. Th efunny thing is this morning when I sadi I would take a photo this might happen- but not until it did did I remeber that I had though tof it. Clearly I know both myslef and my husband. Exactly how I expected us both to react.
> In fact one of the houses we like has one in the yard- but they do make a mess as they drop which they are starting to do. And as they also loose leaves I guess they must mess up twice a year. But they are beutiful at this time of the year.


Lovely. If you had one it would be a nice mess though not a messy mess. Does that makes sense?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely. If you had one it would be a nice mess though not a messy mess. Does that makes sense?


Not like a dog needing a nappy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We never had one in London either- hired one a couple of times but even most of our holidays didn't use a car.


That is the advantage of having good transportation. Loved the trains for further distances and of course the subways/streetcars went everywhere in town. :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice not to have the repairs, gas, etc. Now I love having a car. So guess I love it either way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I make a longer heel flap for DH. Works great.


Yes, that too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Bullying is Bullying age doesn't matter and it shouldn't be allowed. Rookie told me aboutyo going on with a certain lady hope it's not still going on with her. Where is admin? Why don't they stop these people?


The major issue is that it veered way off course to include posting some personal contact information. The excuse was that they were concerned, which I don't buy, but that person did apologize. Many boundaries have been crossed and I don't foresee any resolution unless everyone agrees to a cease and disist. Admin creating the Attic just created a safe haven for poor behavior.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Gluten free is expensive here too Sonya. I try to get DH to eat gluten free as much as possible. I have tried so many recipes for gluten free bread and buns and have yet to find one he really likes. A lot of the flours I can't get here either.


I can get most of the flours one would wish, but at a premium- I am fortunate that I don't think it is vital to be gluten-free, just a means of bringing greater variety to my diet. One would have to be very careful, if Coeliac to read the labels, so many things are produced on gluten processing equipment, rather than on dedicated equipment. For a short while there was a 'gluten free' spot in the local Supermarket, but now things are scattered throughout the store. There is a mix one can buy that makes a very acceptable bread- but again it is the expense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh YUM, I love lemon curd.


And hopefully another 3 -4 jars with the ingredients I've got, then I will have to wait till I get more eggs. Plenty of butter and sugar- starting to run short of Lemons but there is plenty on the trees. Also running short of jars and lids!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yes Julie he is a great little dog. Had an awful time with him at first because he hadn't been neutered and was marking my entire house. He was so skinny too. At first he had real separation anxiety when I went out but he is fine staying with DH now. He adores the grandkids so we think he must have come from a family with kids. When he was brought to us two of our little granddaughters were here and he went running right to them.


It sounds like he was used to children- the marking wasn't so much fun I guess, glad he has calmed down. Ringo is very good with people- just hopeless with other dogs- his role in life is to protect me from them all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Really?
> Today. Turned into the street Stop I sadi David pulled over and I jumped out with my phone. Got back in and He said I thought Vicky or Brett must have messaged- didn't know you just wanted to take a photo! Poor Davey. Th efunny thing is this morning when I sadi I would take a photo this might happen- but not until it did did I remeber that I had though tof it. Clearly I know both myslef and my husband. Exactly how I expected us both to react.
> In fact one of the houses we like has one in the yard- but they do make a mess as they drop which they are starting to do. And as they also loose leaves I guess they must mess up twice a year. But they are beutiful at this time of the year.


A mulching mess, Margaret, once you have swept it together!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The major issue is that it veered way off course to include posting some personal contact information. The excuse was that they were concerned, which I don't buy, but that person did apologize. Many boundaries have been crossed and I don't foresee any resolution unless everyone agrees to a cease and disist. Admin creating the Attic just created a safe haven for poor behavior.


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbdown:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I'm keeping this for future reference. Thank you. I had 84 stitches ( 20 more than I needed, the stocking is huge) so I just modified to fit the stitch count.
> I'm not super happy with the Santa, but hope she likes it okay.


Stocking is great! If you need clarification on my pattern, let me know. I wrote down just what I needed, as I knit socks all the time, so didn't need anything more than a note for some parts.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my, such beautiful trees. What kind are they?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I would like to make stocking for next year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh my, such beautiful trees. What kind are they?


Not sure which ones you mean- if it was my post they are Jacarandas, and Margaret posted some in her town too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful color the Jacaranda trees are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Beautiful color the Jacaranda trees are.


It is amazingly purple!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all. Thank you very much for good wishes re anniversary. Oh boy what a night it was, first off the power went off for about an hour, then the heavens put on a very loud show of heavy rain and lightning and thunder right overhead. It seemed to go on a very long time. It's early start this morning, Will be off to Matamata to visit Lilian and see how she's doing. Had reports from her friends that she's not great, so we shall see in a couple of hours or so. Love the jacaranda trees and other great showings. Cheers for now Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all. Thank you very much for good wishes re anniversary. Oh boy what a night it was, first off the power went off for about an hour, then the heavens put on a very loud show of heavy rain and lightning and thunder right overhead. It seemed to go on a very long time. It's early start this morning, Will be off to Matamata to visit Lilian and see how she's doing. Had reports from her friends that she's not great, so we shall see in a couple of hours or so. Love the jacaranda trees and other great showings. Cheers for now Fan


We did not have the power cut, here! Hope all goes okay in Matamata!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! the rice worked!!! Whew!


Great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Really?
> Today. Turned into the street Stop I sadi David pulled over and I jumped out with my phone. Got back in and He said I thought Vicky or Brett must have messaged- didn't know you just wanted to take a photo! Poor Davey. Th efunny thing is this morning when I sadi I would take a photo this might happen- but not until it did did I remeber that I had though tof it. Clearly I know both myslef and my husband. Exactly how I expected us both to react.
> In fact one of the houses we like has one in the yard- but they do make a mess as they drop which they are starting to do. And as they also loose leaves I guess they must mess up twice a year. But they are beutiful at this time of the year.


Lovely trees.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just what Babs posts on facebook.
> Dianna has a very good eye for a photo.
> I am a bit tired although it is only early evening- too tired to knit, and have 30 jars now of lemon curd- it is a wet day, good for indoor activities.


Wow, that's alot of lemon curd, did you can it? Should keep you going for a while. Did you grow the lemons?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, that's alot of lemon curd, did you can it? Should keep you going for a while. Did you grow the lemons?


It is to be gifted to the Seniors Club, as part of their Christmas present. The lemons have come from various gardens, my tree is too little to have fruit yet! I hate to think how fat I would end up, were I to eat it all!
The Curd has gone into clean sterilised glass jars.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is to be gifted to the Seniors Club, as part of their Christmas present. The lemons have come from various gardens, my tree is too little to have fruit yet! I hate to think how fat I would end up, were I to eat it all!
> The Curd has gone into clean sterilised glass jars.


What a nice gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a nice gift.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not like a dog needing a nappy


LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is to be gifted to the Seniors Club, as part of their Christmas present. The lemons have come from various gardens, my tree is too little to have fruit yet! I hate to think how fat I would end up, were I to eat it all!
> The Curd has gone into clean sterilised glass jars.


That is a wonderful gift to the Seniors Club! I am sure it will be enjoyed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is a wonderful gift to the Seniors Club! I am sure it will be enjoyed.


There was talk of someone making pickles, too, but nothing seems to be happening with that. I am just about to embark on cooking up my last 9 egg batch, for a day or two- I am having to lend my last $60 to the Secretary who for some reason did not bank her cheque straight away, and now has been requested to buy Grape Juice, while it is on special, one has to act fast, and the cheque won't clear till Thursday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was talk of someone making pickles, too, but nothing seems to be happening with that. I am just about to embark on cooking up my last 9 egg batch, for a day or two- I am having to lend my last $60 to the Secretary who for some reason did not bank her cheque straight away, and now has been requested to buy Grape Juice, while it is on special, one has to act fast, and the cheque won't clear till Thursday.


I worry about your being the treasurer for the group especially when you're dipping into your own funds. You don't "have" to lend them your funds for stuff that others didn't follow through on with their responsibilities. You're already committed to this one; but from experience I know that these things can get to be habitual and the parties getting less and less urgent about pay backs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I worry about your being the treasurer for the group especially when you're dipping into your own funds. You don't "have" to lend them your funds for stuff that others didn't follow through on with their responsibilities. You're already committed to this one; but from experience I know that these things can get to be habitual and the parties getting less and less urgent about pay backs.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was talk of someone making pickles, too, but nothing seems to be happening with that. I am just about to embark on cooking up my last 9 egg batch, for a day or two- I am having to lend my last $60 to the Secretary who for some reason did not bank her cheque straight away, and now has been requested to buy Grape Juice, while it is on special, one has to act fast, and the cheque won't clear till Thursday.


If you would like my recipe for refrigerator pickles, let me know. 9 eggs! :shock: That's a lot of eggs per batch! How much does a batch make? I hope you don't need that $60 before she pays you back, which I hope she does. I do understand buying on special, but to have to ask you for your last $60 isn't a good thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I worry about your being the treasurer for the group especially when you're dipping into your own funds. You don't "have" to lend them your funds for stuff that others didn't follow through on with their responsibilities. You're already committed to this one; but from experience I know that these things can get to be habitual and the parties getting less and less urgent about pay backs.


It is all from the same fund, Rookie, and Eva is honest- just that I had not spent all of mine- so was able to help out- and grape juice at $2.99 a bottle is a very good price- we got white and red.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> My thoughts exactly.


So far Eva has been very good about returning money, unlike the man who was doing my grass, and now has my lawn mower, and I suspect I will never see again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So far Eva has been very good about returning money, unlike the man who was doing my grass, and now has my lawn mower, and I suspect I will never see again.


A gentle reminder may be appropriate to get your lawn mower back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you would like my recipe for refrigerator pickles, let me know. 9 eggs! :shock: That's a lot of eggs per batch! How much does a batch make? I hope you don't need that $60 before she pays you back, which I hope she does. I do understand buying on special, but to have to ask you for your last $60 isn't a good thing.


I would not have had it, had it not been for the Club. A batch makes between 3 -4 jars depending on size.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> A gentle reminder may be appropriate to get your lawn mower back.


If I had a phone number that worked! No-one seems to know their where-abouts!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I had a phone number that worked! No-one seems to know their where-abouts!


Looks like your lawn mower has gone for good, then, unfortunately.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not have had it, had it not been for the Club. A batch makes between 3 -4 jars depending on size.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is all from the same fund, Rookie, and Eva is honest- just that I had not spent all of mine- so was able to help out- and grape juice at $2.99 a bottle is a very good price- we got white and red.


Oh so when you said from your funds, you meant from the treasury at the retirement center and not your personal funds....whew, I feel better now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So far Eva has been very good about returning money, unlike the man who was doing my grass, and now has my lawn mower, and I suspect I will never see again.


You're too kind hearted sometimes, I fear! Be sure to ask for your lawnmower back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Looks like your lawn mower has gone for good, then, unfortunately.


I have a nasty suspicion it could be the case!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh so when you said from your funds, you meant from the treasury at the retirement center and not your personal funds....whew, I feel better now.


That is right- I would have been very chary of borrowing from a whole fortnight's worth of food money!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You're too kind hearted sometimes, I fear! Be sure to ask for your lawnmower back.


The annoying thing is I have someone else interested in buying it, that I know would come good with the money- could do with a little extra for Christmas!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I was worried because I thought it was your own personal money, not the group funds. See, we are looking out for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I was worried because I thought it was your own personal money, not the group funds. See, we are looking out for you.


Thanks so much!


----------

